# To that one Team Member - II



## HardlinesFour (Aug 9, 2018)

*To help keep the forum optimized and running smoothly, we archived the previous thread and created a new one!*

Thanks to our Original Poster - @*greatteam* for starting it!



greatteam said:


> We can't forget about this one can we!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Anyway, rant about your fellow team members or give them praise or whatever it is you please.
> ...



Link to Original Thread - Thread I


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 9, 2018)

Neat, I got the last post in TTOTM 1.0.

TTOSTL: You've been with Spot forever. Please learn how the SFS metrics work instead of interrogating us each time (ie demanding to know how many orders are in the system when all we can see is the DPCIs/eaches). Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Get off your phone texting away & help that guest please!


----------



## Zonemaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Those people that seem to take their 15 or 30 at the worst possible time😒😒😒


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 10, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> TTOflowTM who pushed Bullseye.... Fuck you. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on. Why the fuck did you dump so much shit into the wrong places? Do you not know the aisle numbers or are you just a lazy shit?



Yeah.... fuck you again. Another night spent entirely in the fucking Playground because someone can't be bothered to read.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2018)

The problem is at my store all the shelf labels in bullseye are old since no one bothers to update them since everything’s either $1, $3, $5 or $10


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 10, 2018)

Sloth said:


> I hated pushing Bullseye. The layout is a complete mess and I never did it often enough to memorize it. It would make things easier if they actually had things labeled so you could tell which "aisle" was which, but no. That said, it takes two seconds to pull out a Zebra, scan the label on the shelf, and figure out where everything is based off that. It's not too hard if you actually make an attempt to do a decent job.


That's just it. Our aisles in there ARE labeled. They're stickers, usually on the back side of the end cap panel, facing the rest of the gondola, but they are all there.  And when there's an entire case worth of a product in the wrong place, it's clearly not the guest. Even more so when that same product is mis-shelved in two or three places.

If stuff hadn't been so badly misplaced, I could have worked out the entire flatbed of push in under 2 hours. Instead, I spent an entire 4 hour shift and still had three boxes of repack left to go.


----------



## seasonal2etl (Aug 10, 2018)

stop charging me for bags


----------



## OopsChargeback (Aug 10, 2018)

TTOTM:
Please stop apologizing for being shitty at your job. Just get better at your job. Or don't. You're probably going to be fired soon anyway. 

TTOtherTM: 
If you're going to order me around, insult me, and threaten me all in the same breath you could at least get my name right.


----------



## SL101 (Aug 10, 2018)

Zonemaster said:


> Those people that seem to take their 15 or 30 at the worst possible time😒😒😒



One upping you (lol): those that all take their breaks together even though they have been told 50 million times not to. 🤬


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 10, 2018)

Mysterious looking on at certain ETLs and TLs who believe they can run Backroom, Flexible Fulfillment and replenish Salesfloor more efficiently. This guy's tenure and business degree don't mean shiz apparently. *Laughs*

TTOETL; I presented and showed proof of backroom inaccuracy, alongside a solution. I trusted that you would be able to communicate with others to prevent 20 unlocated sections from occurring again. You tell me not to worry about it, with no regards that inaccuraccy and Ghosts affect replenishment and Flex Fulfillment. I hate running around playing a game of Easter egg hunting. Also brought it to attention to other individuals who didn't do anything. This is a waste of my time and efforts. 

Former backroom team and warehouse are everyone's punching bags and dumping ground, respectively.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Aug 11, 2018)

TTOETL: I would appreciate it if you didn’t close with us once and decide to tell our leadership we did a poor job and you weren’t happy... maybe ask us why we’re so behind on reshop... maybe, just maybe salesfloor team should not all bring up their defectives at 10:50


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOTM who got assigned the register before I got put over here, thanks very fucking much for not doing any of the following:

Cleaning the register; at a minimum, the goddamn barcode scanner glass
Ordering change (or maybe that's more of a TTOGSA/TTOGSTL thing) – how do you not have quarters and ones?
Stock bags. Seriously, there are 4 bag holders. Why is there only one in use with all of three bags?
Put coupons in the coupons compartment of the drawer. That's fine, Joe, just throw the little shits in there mixed with the used gift cards that you were supposed to toss, a strip of stupid stickers you didn't give any of the kids that came through and messed up the impulse buy toys (next bullet), and the roll of receipt paper you tore open for Lord knows why when you can just push the feed button on the receipt printer if you needed scrap paper.
At least a half-ass attempt at organizing the candy/chips/Pokemon cards on your lane
Put the reshop in the reshop bin, the hangers in the hanger bin, not a mix of the two in both bins, Sally.
Cleaning the register (yes, I said this twice)


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOTM: Seriously we're almost out of carts at both entrances, on a busy Sunday morning and you decide to try to take the last 6 right in front of me? For flipping reshops?!!? My ass is not out there in the boiling sun trying to help my cart attendants with replenishment just so you can be a lazy little shit and take guest carts instead of grabbing a 3-tier from the back room.


----------



## Amity (Aug 14, 2018)

TTOTM: Don’t put wacos filled with stuff that you didn’t want to push into the empty spots on my flow cart. Also don’t act like I’m the one that’s an asshole when I found you and made you take them off and push them yourself. I would have been more than happy to help if you asked. But you didn’t.


----------



## Marcellow (Aug 15, 2018)

TTOTM: You’re overstepping your boundaries - don’t EVER give me that atttitude again when asking me to do something or I will be throwing you under the bus. You’re NOT a TL.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 17, 2018)

TTOTM does your phone really need to be on max volume in the breakroom 😭 it sounds like an awful attempt at a block party in here.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 17, 2018)

If I hear another "Why isn't the Backroom clean?," "Who's Backstocking?." and "Why do you have so many SFS/OPU orders?" when barely everyone is scheduled 6>hours, And help is brought in from other stores. I feel like I will have to sit down with the DTL.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Aug 19, 2018)

Mini-Rant:  It bugs me that leadership keeps throwing around that "$15/hour" number like it's a done deal. You can talk about how that justifies these new higher expectations all you want, but my paycheck disagrees.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 19, 2018)

HiddenPenguin said:


> Mini-Rant:  It bugs me that leadership keeps throwing around that "$15/hour" number like it's a done deal. You can talk about how that justifies these new higher expectations all you want, but my paycheck disagrees.


I mean it is a done deal. Not for another 1.5 years but it will come.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Aug 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean it is a done deal. Not for another 1.5 years but it will come.


Thank you for that semantic clarification.


----------



## Fix It (Aug 19, 2018)

HiddenPenguin said:


> Mini-Rant:  It bugs me that leadership keeps throwing around that "$15/hour" number like it's a done deal. You can talk about how that justifies these new higher expectations all you want, but my paycheck disagrees.



Almost like you have to earn it, huh? Lol


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Aug 19, 2018)

Fix It said:


> Almost like you have to earn it, huh? Lol


Except... you know... that's _not_ what we're earning... all while workcenter after workcenter gets crushed under the weight of the workload over our heads _right now._

Given the way turnover has been lately, I'd be impressed if even 50% of the current workers are around to see the $15 actually kick in. And god knows what additional changes will be piled on in that time...


----------



## Times Up (Aug 19, 2018)

Fix It said:


> Almost like you have to earn it, huh? Lol



Well, the problem is not needing to learn more/newer skills.  The problem is that as human beings we can only work so fast.  As a cashier I will not grow another 4 arms so that I can run 3 full service lanes at one time and give our guests the check out experience if their life.  Modernization is a good thing when carefully planned and thoughtfully executed, including having sufficient resources (not just higher pay).

So for leadership to drink the KoolAid and expect huge increases in efficiency and profit is not reality based.  It's just Canada all over again.  Money spending without planning.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2018)

HiddenPenguin said:


> Mini-Rant:  It bugs me that leadership keeps throwing around that "$15/hour" number like it's a done deal. You can talk about how that justifies these new higher expectations all you want, but my paycheck disagrees.


I had less expected of me at $17.50/hour at my previous job.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOTM:  You are rude.  You call an hour before closing, looking for an item for a guest.  First you snarl into the phone "I need softlines" without having the grace to identify yourself.  Then, as I'm dealing with two fitting room guests while trying to figure out who you are and what you want you kept demanding to speak to softlines.  Did your brain take a vacation and forget the FRO is a softlines member?  And then you drop a shopping list of items on me.....an hour before closing.  But of course you had some excuse for why a same day online pickup order couldn't work.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOETL: after 5 months of taking my open availability and choosing to not schedule me in favor of your new little pets who as we old timers predicted wouldnt work and quit. . .now you are begging me to come save your ass once I cut my availability and move on with a second job. . .Im sorry I cant stop laughing give me one sec. . . .yeah no not sorry one bit good luck with your shit show. . .I will continue to happily take the pitence you throw at me while thoroughly enjoying this second job which coincidentally I love so so much!


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 19, 2018)

Ttotm @ another store:  you’re really slick convincing someone to buy a service plan with an Amazon Fire Kids Tablet, even after she asked you about the two year guarantee that Amazon states they have on the back and that I know works because others have used it.  It’s okay.   I returned the service plan for her,  I just wish I could take the credit away you got towards your AAR.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 19, 2018)

Amazon's extended warranty on the kids' version of the Fire is awesome. We're on our third unit, and they've never given me a peep of resistance. And I think we still have about 6 months left.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 19, 2018)

countingsheep said:


> TTOETL: after 5 months of taking my open availability and choosing to not schedule me in favor of your new little pets who as we old timers predicted wouldnt work and quit. . .now you are begging me to come save your ass once I cut my availability and move on with a second job. . .Im sorry I cant stop laughing give me one sec. . . .yeah no not sorry one bit good luck with your shit show. . .I will continue to happily take the pitence you throw at me while thoroughly enjoying this second job which coincidentally I love so so much!


Some posts you just wish you could “like” more than once!😂😂😂👍


----------



## BackroomBear (Aug 19, 2018)

TTODTL - does it make you feel comfy that everything is fine when you get pictures of *insert store area/department here* looking all clean and spiffy? Why not get off your ass and do a store walk to see the fire tunnel half packed. Or receiving shit show. Or light duty blocked off. Asking for pics just asks for the store to take shortcuts and make short term solutions that cause long term problems. 

Also let’s not belittle TLs for the store condition when we’re getting killed with freight. 8 trucks a week is a lot for getting 4-5 a week as of last year. Trending up by 7-8 million from FY2016.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOGSTL-
You’re new, but you’re awesome. So nice and actually willing to work with us GSTMs on making changes that help us, you’re way way better than our old GSTL. thank you.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 19, 2018)

AAR IS LYFE. 

Plus the amazon 2 year thing on those is garbage and there are plenty of reports online talking about denied claims, which are also handy for showing guests who you’re about to convince to buy squaretrade...  

That TM is very slick, getting a service plan on something that’s covered or known to be super reliable is like an electronics trick shot lol. Amazon tablets are popular and they count towards and against AAR and SRP goals like everything else 💪🏻



nooooo said:


> Ttotm @ another store:  you’re really slick convincing someone to buy a service plan with an Amazon Fire Kids Tablet, even after she asked you about the two year guarantee that Amazon states they have on the back and that I know works because others have used it.  It’s okay.   I returned the service plan for her,  I just wish I could take the credit away you got towards your AAR.


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 20, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> AAR IS LYFE.
> 
> Plus the amazon 2 year thing on those is garbage and there are plenty of reports online talking about denied claims, which are also handy for showing guests who you’re about to convince to buy squaretrade...
> 
> That TM is very slick, getting a service plan on something that’s covered or known to be super reliable is like an electronics trick shot lol. Amazon tablets are popular and they count towards and against AAR and SRP goals like everything else 💪🏻


I have the highest aar and the least amount of items rang up without trickery.  

Also someone posted above that they have had no problems with their Amazon warranty so....


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 20, 2018)

TTOPotentialNewTM: Guaranteed the quickest way to get yourself rejected is to call the store 6 times on a busy BTS Sunday demanding to to someone about your application. I told you Friday afternoon to expect a call Monday. Every time you called the store, I told you to wait for a call on Monday. Re-apply in October and hopefully by then you'll have learned how to follow directions.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 20, 2018)

[QUOTE="LearningTree, post: 458215, member:]  Re-apply in October and hopefully by then you'll have learned how to follow directions.[/QUOTE]
Doubt it.🙄


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 20, 2018)

I had one of those.  She was angry sounding and sometimes downright rude every time I told her that she would be contacted via phone or email, and she just kept calling back for days.  I can understand persistence, but honey, vinegar, flies, be cheerful sounding.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I had one of those.  She was angry sounding and sometimes downright rude every time I told her that she would be contacted via phone or email, and she just kept calling back for days.  I can understand persistence, but honey, vinegar, flies, be cheerful sounding.


My favorite is when someone misses their interview and calls after to try and reschedule. I have HR give me those calls so I can tell them there’s no longer a position available for them lol


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 20, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> My favorite is when someone misses their interview and calls after to try and reschedule. I have HR give me those calls so I can tell them there’s no longer a position available for them lol


I once gave someone the option of scheduling a second interview on a different day or sticking around for 30 mins until their interviewer was available. They chose the latter and then straight up disappeared. We called him thinking maybe he's around the store or shopping nearby. Turns out he straight up left. Asked us when he should come in again. Told him we'd "be in touch". Straight to TD.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 21, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> My favorite is when someone misses their interview and calls after to try and reschedule. I have HR give me those calls so I can tell them there’s no longer a position available for them lol


I like to call those NCNS


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 21, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I had one of those.  She was angry sounding and sometimes downright rude every time I told her that she would be contacted via phone or email, and she just kept calling back for days.  I can understand persistence, but honey, vinegar, flies, be cheerful sounding.


Quickest way to get a TD.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 23, 2018)

TTOTM: please stay the fuck from behind my bar

starbucks is not the place to hang out while i'm on POS and solo barring.


----------



## IcePeasant (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOTM: No, _*we *_did not make progress, *MYSELF AND ANOTHER TL* and my team members I had scheduled made progress, you just did what you had to and what I told you to. Don’t input yourself onto our progress and small successes, you simply did what I asked of you weeks ago.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOAPTL: Someone stole my number, can I have yours? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOGSA: you 👏 are 👏 not 👏 a 👏 team 👏 lead 👏


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOTM: No, you can't have $10 from my till and "pay me back" that's not how it works. Request the money and in the meantime tell the guest: "I'm sorry, I don't have any 10s at the moment, would 5s work?" And if they hassle you, make them wait for a GSTL.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOTM: please stay the fuck from behind my bar
> starbucks is not the place to hang out while i'm on POS and solo barring.


Oh HELL no....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: No, you can't have $10 from my till and "pay me back" that's not how it works. Request the money and in the meantime tell the guest: "I'm sorry, I don't have any 10s at the moment, would 5s work?" And if they hassle you, make them wait for a GSTL.


Well id be fine if they gave me two fives from theirs but no way am I just giving them $10


----------



## Times Up (Aug 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well id be fine if they gave me two fives from theirs but no way am I just giving them $10



Not allowed at my store. I was led to believe that that is a corporate policy.  No?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 26, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Not allowed at my store. I was led to believe that that is a corporate policy. No?



I wouldn't do it during the middle of the day, but at night when it's super calm and the GSA is busy doing closing routines, it might just be faster to trade 1 ten for 2 fives. The register will still balance, so it's not really a huge deal. Not something you want to do very often though.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOTM: I was gonna ask for your number but you just gave it to me first, how kind of you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Not allowed at my store. I was led to believe that that is a corporate policy.  No?


I do it at GS for coins every so often. Nickel for 5 pennies. ASANTS I guess


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I do it at GS for coins every so often. Nickel for 5 pennies. ASANTS I guess



coin isn't counted so it doesn't really matter


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 26, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Not allowed at my store. I was led to believe that that is a corporate policy.  No?


My store won't allow it either.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2018)

We only do it in “emergencies” like during Christmas time the drawers in GS get so low we only have like $5s and $1s and someone wants their $300 return back in cash. We’ll exchange the $5s for $20s and the $1s for $10s from another register (LODs take forever to get us our advances 🙄)


----------



## NKG (Aug 28, 2018)

Ttog-

If your not  gonna put your toddler in a cart then you need to be in arms reach or hold their hand, I almost ran your little over because you weren't watch them.Then gave me the stink eye when I apologized. I wasn't even the one at fault just did it because it felt like the right thing to do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> (LODs take forever to get us our advances 🙄)


I think it's low-key on purpose to see if the scammer will get scared and go away, but for legit guests it's just annoying


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 28, 2018)

TanyTM that keeps doing it.. If you're going to park the wave in the charging spot, and even open the base, that's great but it means nothing if you dont actually plug it in.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> TanyTM that keeps doing it.. If you're going to park the wave in the charging spot, and even open the base, that's great but it means nothing if you dont actually plug it in.


Feel the same about finding a ton of walkie batteries stacked next to but not IN the chargers.


----------



## LUR99 (Aug 28, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOPotentialNewTM: Guaranteed the quickest way to get yourself rejected is to call the store 6 times on a busy BTS Sunday demanding to to someone about your application. I told you Friday afternoon to expect a call Monday. Every time you called the store, I told you to wait for a call on Monday. Re-apply in October and hopefully by then you'll have learned how to follow directions.



I turned down applicants who were like this when I was HR.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I think it's low-key on purpose to see if the scammer will get scared and go away, but for legit guests it's just annoying


No like I’ll notice I’m getting low so I’ll ask and it’ll take them hours, not like for a specific guest


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> No like I’ll notice I’m getting low so I’ll ask and it’ll take them hours, not like for a specific guest


Well that should be a GSTL's job to get change. I don't think I've ever run out of 20s at GS, one time I needed an advance.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 28, 2018)

broke: waiting for a GSTL to get you change
woke: getting your own change
massive stroke: filling your wallet from the cash office

meme credits to @can't touch this


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> broke: waiting for a GSTL to get you change
> woke: getting your own change
> massive stroke: filling your wallet from the cash office
> 
> meme credits to @can't touch this


stoked: just not giving the guest the money


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well that should be a GSTL's job to get change. I don't think I've ever run out of 20s at GS, one time I needed an advance.


They say it’s the LOD’s job 😭 we run out of 20s all the time sadly


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> They say it’s the LOD’s job 😭 we run out of 20s all the time sadly


Yes, 20s are LOD, anything else is GSTL... I feel like if you're running out of 20s you guys must have a ton of high value cash returns...


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 28, 2018)

I run out of 20s frequently when I open. People buy just one or two smallish items and pay with a hundred. Doesn't take many of those to wipe a drawer out of both 20s and 10s. GS seems to be more highly funded than a check lane, but still happens.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I run out of 20s frequently when I open. People buy just one or two smallish items and pay with a hundred. Doesn't take many of those to wipe a drawer out of both 20s and 10s. GS seems to be more highly funded than a check lane, but still happens.


GS is double regular I think


----------



## Kartman (Aug 28, 2018)

TTOTL - keep fucking with me.


----------



## NKG (Aug 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> stoked: just not giving the guest the money



So you do admit you pocket the change fund??


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes, 20s are LOD, anything else is GSTL... I feel like if you're running out of 20s you guys must have a ton of high value cash returns...


We do, our store is AA+ volume so our guest service is always slammed and almost every single debit return the guest wants cash 😭


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> We do, our store is AA+ volume so our guest service is always slammed and almost every single debit return the guest wants cash 😭


I've stopped offering cash. If they ask, of course I will do it, I just don't bring it up as an option.

"don't have the card? I can put it on a gift card then for you?"


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2018)

Guests evidently think our Starbucks doubles as an ATM/bank teller.
People be breaking $100s buying a $5 drink or requesting maximum cash back while buying their latte.
GSTLs ignore changes requests until I tell the next ETL that orders a drink how long I've waited.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 28, 2018)

TTOETL - sorry about calling you over for that guest who wanted to complain about an out of stock item. I tried passing him off on my GSA as well as a passing TL and he wanted nothing to do with them if they weren’t a manager. I hope you were able to help him out. 

Okay - not really. He was being a huge ass. I hope we don’t get that item in stock for a couple of months.


----------



## Dog (Aug 29, 2018)

TTO Cart attendant: thanks for dumping hangers all over the floor instead of building a new hanger bin


----------



## Defective (Aug 29, 2018)

To my fellow Sotflines Team Member, even though you've been with target not even 5 months longer than myself, you are not my boss and you're not a more qualified or well-informed team member than me just because of that, or our 1 year and 4 month age difference. I'd appreciate if you'd quit with the degrading comments and the personal jabs about my living situation vs yours or really any comparisons of our lives outside of work and do your job for once, instead of constantly asking to work together to finish YOUR tasks, because you're clearly incapable of doing so by yourself. Please stop going on about you being a better employee than our Style Lead and our Visual Merchandiser, you are not qualified and quite frankly don't have the work ethic to manage either position. Your workplace gossip and rumors are not appreciate and completely incessant, especially fueling the idea that our softlines team is going to be at risk for termination for "under-performing" and your advise to myself and other style team members is to "immediately start looking for new jobs" as if we are in danger while you are not. You're constantly demeaning your other team members and are a generally unfavorable person to work alongside, please take your comments, drama, and attitude and make your second job your only job, and have a safe drive home, that is if you had a car, or your license.

Perhaps this was more heated than this thread was intended to be, but I felt the need to get that off my chest since I've just discovered this forum :|


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 29, 2018)

Some people are just toxic and need to be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 29, 2018)

Defective said:


> To my fellow Sotflines Team Member, ............
> Perhaps this was more heated than this thread was intended to be, but I felt the need to get that off my chest since I've just discovered this forum :|



Isn't The Break Room _GREAT_ for getting all your frustrations out?????   That being said...... I think your post was not too heated; it had a nice blend of annoyance and exhaustion.  I sensed a hint of snark (personal fav).... and an undertone of eye-rolling, paired with a heavy sigh.   Many of us have been in your situation, or freakishly close to it !!!    So...... *well done* on your post !!!   Keep 'em coming !

And.... welcome to TBR.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 29, 2018)

TTOETL: no I dont hate working in my store I freaking hate your lazy stuck up attidue that takes credit for everything other tms do. Fun fact our market mole talks to our hrbp and they know who does what and they are well aware you do nothing but bully and cuss out tms behind the scenes. Spots watching you so you might want to polish up that resume heifer


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I do it at GS for coins every so often. Nickel for 5 pennies. ASANTS I guess


Same here.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 31, 2018)

TTObootyblastedTM: Iol at getting mad because we're not pushing bullseye shop to POG, you've worked here long enough to know that we always push it to price point and it ends up looking like the aftermath of the OKC bombing no matter what. I super didn't appreciate your snottiness for following the ETLs instructions, and I super don't care if you spent 9000 hours deep zoning it a week ago. Nobody told you to do that, you just took it upon yourself to waste time. You snaggletoothed biznatch.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 31, 2018)

Zones from a week ago are ancient memories.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey now.  I don't know about your store, but my store's entire front end is catching serious heat from STL/ETLs about Bullseye. When cashiers are pushing stock, we ARE pushing to POG, which is what they want. But when Flow does it, they're pushing to price point, and the front end is having to fix it over and over.  I personally have spent an insane amount of time in the last month deep zoning and re-pushing Bullseye to POG, rather than on my core duties, and I know I'm not the only one that's been reassigned in that way. At ETL-GE's specific direction, not because I took it upon myself to waste time. 

And of course it all just reset to Halloween, so it really does feel like all of that effort has been wasted.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 31, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Hey now.  I don't know about your store, but my store's entire front end is catching serious heat from STL/ETLs about Bullseye. When cashiers are pushing stock, we ARE pushing to POG, which is what they want. But when Flow does it, they're pushing to price point, and the front end is having to fix it over and over.  I personally have spent an insane amount of time in the last month deep zoning and re-pushing Bullseye to POG, rather than on my core duties, and I know I'm not the only one that's been reassigned in that way. At ETL-GE's specific direction, not because I took it upon myself to waste time.
> 
> And of course it all just reset to Halloween, so it really does feel like all of that effort has been wasted.



ASANTS tho. Many TBR posters have given me the impression that Bullseye is a big deal at their stores, and in a way that makes sense bc it's the first thing the guest sees when they walk in. However that has literally never been the case at my store. Flow is responsible for pushing bullseye and the front end people are expected to stay on the lanes with guests, and never once have I or anyone else been told to zone Bullseye specifically - the direction from leadership has always been "price point that shit". It has always always always looked like hell. But every once and awhile we get that one busybody TM who decides to make that area their baby and when they complain about flow messing it up, leadership just says "oh well, such is life". Lol


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm guessing our leadership doesn't care what Bullseye looks like because it sells no matter what the zone looks like. Every time I've pushed it I've done so in the middle of a throng of guests grabbing stuff left and right. Just today I opened a big ass box of ceramic pumpkins and a guest says "Those are 5 bucks right?? I'll take them all!!!!!!"


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 31, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> I'm guessing our leadership doesn't care what Bullseye looks like because it sells no matter what the zone looks like. Every time I've pushed it I've done so in the middle of a throng of guests grabbing stuff left and right. Just today I opened a big ass box of ceramic pumpkins and a guest says "Those are 5 bucks right?? I'll take them all!!!!!!"



i'm really curious what the margins are on Bullseye's Playground. all of it comes from China so it's cheap to produce.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 31, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i'm really curious what the margins are on Bullseye's Playground. all of it comes from China so it's cheap to produce.



imma look it up tomorrow on the Zebra if I remember. I bet it's pretty high, especially the $5-7 stuff


----------



## soyaxo (Sep 1, 2018)

TTOEIT: FUCK :-( You’re back. I mean, welcome back!


----------



## NoTasking (Sep 2, 2018)

TTOETL: stop telling team members/guests that we accept WIC! We don’t! Just because your old store did doesn’t mean we do! I’ve told you THREE TIMES now that you are incorrect, I’ve shown you the list of stores that accept WIC on the DHS website, I’ve called you up to the lanes when WIC guests are here to show you that it CAN NOT BE DONE. PLEASE stop misinforming our guests!


----------



## oldboywren (Sep 3, 2018)

to all ETLs and salesfloor TLs:

PLEASE. STOP. ASKING. ME. TO. ZONE. I HATE ZONING. I HATE HARDLINES. THAT'S WHY I LEFT. DO NOT FUCKING PULL ME FROM DOING OPU TO ZONE TOYS OR DO GO BACKS. I'M THE CLOSING BACKROOM TM FOR GODS SAKE. STOP. I HAVE SO MANY OTHER THINGS TO DO, NOT YOUR FUCKING GO BACKS ANYMORE. 

also stop guilttripping me for leaving hardlines bc you're all terrible goddamn managers. i worked too goddamn hard for too goddamn little. no recognition, no raise, no time off. fuck off. I'm so much happier picking than I am zoning.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 3, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I run out of 20s frequently when I open. People buy just one or two smallish items and pay with a hundred. Doesn't take many of those to wipe a drawer out of both 20s and 10s. GS seems to be more highly funded than a check lane, but still happens.


Yup, I commented to my GS trainer about how it's awesome there's so much moolah up here at GS where I've never run out of change (I use all six registers throughout my shift evenly anyway), and they said yeah these registers get like $250 or so to open whereas the lanes only open with like $110 or so.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> imma look it up tomorrow on the Zebra if I remember. I bet it's pretty high, especially the $5-7 stuff


Where can you even find this in the Zebra?


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 3, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Where can you even find this in the Zebra?



it's in Sales Performance in MyWork.

I checked and almost all of the Bullseye shit is marked up 50%-70%. Welp.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> it's in Sales Performance in MyWork.
> 
> I checked and almost all of the Bullseye shit is marked up 50%-70%. Welp.



Wow, I would have expected mark ups in the 200%-500% range.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 3, 2018)

I also figured it would be at least 200% markup.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 5, 2018)

TTOETL Thanks for scheduling someone who can only pick four sfs batches in an eight hour shift (while also singlehandedly tanking our INF score), leaving me beyond screwed for my close. Appreciate it so much!


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 5, 2018)

TTOTM: Seriously, stay in your lane and focus on the guests in your line. If TPS is asking the GSTL to go to channel 4 because of shady guests up front, you don't also go to 4 and blast their conversation all over guest services.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 5, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOTM: Seriously, stay in your lane and focus on the guests in your line. If TPS is asking the GSTL to go to channel 4 because of shady guests up front, you don't also go to 4 and blast their conversation all over guest services.


see this is when you grab the walkie and sneak back into the opu closet (any closet really) and snoop back there smh


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 6, 2018)

TTOGSA: I understand that you are cross-trained in Starbucks and have been for a few years now, but that does not mean you get to micro-manage my team. You are responsible for the front lanes, guest service, drive up, and photo lab, that's it. I do not want to call the store after one of my girls called me in tears because you essentially harassed her in to taking her 15 after she was only clocked in for an hour. But know that HR is going to here about this from both me (tomorrow) and the girl you kept telling to go to break just because it was convenient for you. 🤬


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 6, 2018)

TTOTL......... please, oh please, stop saying things like, " That's _exactly_ what I was thinking" or "I was just about to do _that exact thing_" or "_That_ was _my plan_ for tomorrow" or "_We_ have so many of the _same_ ideas".  Um.... what????? Do you seriously think I'm falling for your shit??????  Do you seriously think ANYONE is falling for your shit?????  NO !!! NO !!! NO !!!  _*That*_ was NOT what you were "thinking", or "doing" or "planning", because you are completely clueless!  WE.DO.NOT.HAVE.THE.SAME.IDEAS.EVER.  (unless they involve you getting hit by a bus, then, yes, we have that in common.)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> TTOGSA: I understand that you are cross-trained in Starbucks and have been for a few years now, but that does not mean you get to micro-manage my team. You are responsible for the front lanes, guest service, drive up, and photo lab, that's it. I do not want to call the store after one of my girls called me in tears because you essentially harassed her in to taking her 15 after she was only clocked in for an hour. But know that HR is going to here about this from both me (tomorrow) and the girl you kept telling to go to break just because it was convenient for you. 🤬


Aw HELL naw......


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 7, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Aw HELL naw......


Thankfully our ETL-HR is in today, so I got the chance to talk to her about it already. I may not be her biggest fan (she treats our POS STL like they are the greatest thing to happen to Target), but I was happy to see her get mad about what I told her. The GSA is off on Fridays, but the barista that called me yesterday works tomorrow, as does ETL-HR. So my guess someone is going to have a closed door conversation on Monday.

There are a lot of little things this GSA does that annoys me, but I'm getting more complaints about her attempts to micro-manage Starbucks. (She doesn't do it when I am working as much, but one girl has a theory that the GSA thinks we are friends after working in Foof Ave together for 2 years back in 2012-2014) I am drawing the line at what is essentially harrassment. And I will straight up tell her that I'm the one who reported it so she doesn't retaliate against my barista. Because if she does retaliate, well I think I'll have made it clear I'm more than ready to talk to HR about any other issues that arise.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 7, 2018)

TToTM - hell yeah you're working today too 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 7, 2018)

TTOGSTL. you’re awesome. Like 20 million times better than our old GSTL. seriously I hope you never leave this store because you’re amazing


----------



## WalksforMiles (Sep 8, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> TTOGSA: I understand that you are cross-trained in Starbucks and have been for a few years now, but that does not mean you get to micro-manage my team. You are responsible for the front lanes, guest service, drive up, and photo lab, that's it. I do not want to call the store after one of my girls called me in tears because you essentially harassed her in to taking her 15 after she was only clocked in for an hour. But know that HR is going to here about this from both me (tomorrow) and the girl you kept telling to go to break just because it was convenient for you. 🤬




Wtf....what an asshole.


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 8, 2018)

TTOETL: cutting every single persons hours on the next two schedules and not telling any one of us was a seriously dick move. . .you deserve the flood of two week notices headed your way you disrespectful peace of cat poo!


----------



## WalksforMiles (Sep 8, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> Thankfully our ETL-HR is in today, so I got the chance to talk to her about it already. I may not be her biggest fan (she treats our POS STL like they are the greatest thing to happen to Target), but I was happy to see her get mad about what I told her. The GSA is off on Fridays, but the barista that called me yesterday works tomorrow, as does ETL-HR. So my guess someone is going to have a closed door conversation on Monday.
> 
> There are a lot of little things this GSA does that annoys me, but I'm getting more complaints about her attempts to micro-manage Starbucks. (She doesn't do it when I am working as much, but one girl has a theory that the GSA thinks we are friends after working in Foof Ave together for 2 years back in 2012-2014) I am drawing the line at what is essentially harrassment. And I will straight up tell her that I'm the one who reported it so she doesn't retaliate against my barista. Because if she does retaliate, well I think I'll have made it clear I'm more than ready to talk to HR about any other issues that arise.




Let me just say that it’s F-ed up that we even have to worry about retaliation.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 8, 2018)

TTOTM: I'm super bummed that tonight was your last night. You rock and I've really enjoyed working with you and I sincerely hope you enjoy your semester abroad. If I'm still working here when you get back, I selfishly hope your transfer to another store isn't approved because I doubt any of the people they'll bring in to replace you will be as good or enjoyable to talk to.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 9, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> Let me just say that it’s F-ed up that we even have to worry about retaliation.


I just know how she's going to react, again, I've worked with this woman for a combined 4 years, known her for 6. She kisses more STL butt than anyone else and thinks that just because she's been working at this store for almost a decade now that she knows everything! She may be in her late 20s, but if I make any sort of snippy comment about me knowing how to do MY job better than she does, she turns into a 7 year old having a tantrum.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 9, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> I just know how she's going to react, again, I've worked with this woman for a combined 4 years, known her for 6. She kisses more STL butt than anyone else and thinks that just because she's been working at this store for almost a decade now that she knows everything! She may be in her late 20s, but if I make any sort of snippy comment about me knowing how to do MY job better than she does, she turns into a 7 year old having a tantrum.



Sounds like she came from Narcissism Central.🙄


----------



## DavidorJared (Sep 10, 2018)

TTOTM: Just because we've hung out a few times (and only if its in a group) outside of work doesn't make us friends. Don't touch me, don't message me about your problems, and for fucks sake if i'm talking to someone one on one stay the fuck out of our conversation, you're a total fucking cockblock, and randomly poking the girls when we are out is way out of line.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Sep 12, 2018)

DavidorJared said:


> TTOTM: Just because we've hung out a few times (and only if its in a group) outside of work doesn't make us friends. Don't touch me, don't message me about your problems, and for fucks sake if i'm talking to someone one on one stay the fuck out of our conversation, you're a total fucking cockblock, and randomly poking the girls when we are out is way out of line.




Poking girls?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2018)

TTOGSTL: thank you for actually responding to pharmacy when I pushed the backup button TWICE, but eff you for NEVER bringing me the $$ I requested for BOTH registers (before noon) that I told you about when I pushed said button.  I wonder who will get the passive aggressive notes I left in each money bag tonight?


----------



## Mysterious (Sep 16, 2018)

TTO-ETL; I know you used to be a BR-TL at your old, and D Volume Store, but I do know what I'm doing. I got 4 years on you. I'm not as young as I look.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Sep 16, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Sounds like she came from Narcissism Central.🙄




My TL throws a tantrum at every small thing as well. 
She is old but has the maturity of a 12 yr old. 
Everyday I’m with her I have to talk and act carefully or else she throws a hissy fit and marches me to Hr. In which case I’d get written up.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 17, 2018)

TTOnoob: if you're having money troubles maybe you should stop saying "fuck" every ten seconds on the salesfloor when the store is crowded with people bc you won't be working here too much longer if someone gets offended and narcs


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 17, 2018)

To those backroom people: CAN Y’ALL STOP STOWING HUGE ASS, HEAVY ASS, BULKY ASS LAMPS AND FURNITURE SO HIGH UP IN THE STEEL THAT I NEED A SPACE SHUTTLE AND EVA SUIT TO GET EM DOWN?? THANKS 👌👌👌👌


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2018)

TTOTM:  Let me give you some advice that will make your time at Target, and life in general, much easier for you.  Grab a sharp object, look down towards your feet, and when you see that grayish hose-like thing that's attached to your belly cut it in half with the sharp object.

I would add that for the love of god do not let your mother call the Target you were actually hired at in an attempt to help you with your paperwork, but based on the conversation she already did so and they wouldn't deal with her.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 18, 2018)

Ugh, that reminds me, when I was helping train the remodel team, I was working SFS on a non-training day and the service desk TM walkied me saying that there was a guest who wanted to see me.  Wouldn't tell them what they wanted, and I finally gave up and went up.  It was the mother of one of the remodel TMs, and she had a question about something HR-related, and apparently she looked at his schedule and saw me under "trainer".    Told her that I didn't think I could talk to her about anything like that since her son was the TM and she wasn't, and as it turned out, she had already tried to pester HR and HR had told her no.


----------



## Marcellow (Sep 19, 2018)

TTOETL: Who pissed in your Cheerios this morning??? I asked about my transfer like 3-4 times in 2 months. I don’t need the attitude from you because we left backstock - not my problem someone called out on our team, it was a heavy night and the store opened earlier than usual.

And no shit I look tired, I’ve been working overnight. It’s not like I’m starting work like the rest of you.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 19, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> Who pissed in your Cheerios this morning??



Those are called Peatos.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 19, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Ugh, that reminds me, when I was helping train the remodel team, I was working SFS on a non-training day and the service desk TM walkied me saying that there was a guest who wanted to see me.  Wouldn't tell them what they wanted, and I finally gave up and went up.  It was the mother of one of the remodel TMs, and she had a question about something HR-related, and apparently she looked at his schedule and saw me under "trainer".    Told her that I didn't think I could talk to her about anything like that since her son was the TM and she wasn't, and as it turned out, she had already tried to pester HR and HR had told her no.


That was very nearly this conversation.  Sonny had apparently gone to orientation at another store and was apparently told to complete a background check online and either he or Mommy (not sure which) couldn't figure out how to get to the right website to fill it out.  So Mommy called and asked for help on how to do it.

I doubt it did any good, but I told her that her son had to call the Target he was hired and and he needed to talk to HR, both underlined verbally emphasized, and that TM records can be discussed only with the TM.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol jesus. When I applied for my first job the only “help” I needed from my mom was finding my birth certificate and SSN card (both were buried deep in her file cabinet)


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 19, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Lol jesus. When I applied for my first job the only “help” I needed from my mom was finding my birth certificate and SSN card (both were buried deep in her file cabinet)


I sometimes but rarely help my daughter, but only after a lot of coaching behind the scenes have failed, and only in person with her there and me acting in the capacity of disability/job advocate.  But she's also disabled and bad enough off that she had priority for help from dept. of rehabilitative services.  Their rules are to close a case after 90 days of stable employment so the disability/job advocate services ended at that time.  I also identify myself as her disability advocate, not her mother.  Major extenuating circumstances, and I hate myself whenever I have to step in because she has no clue what they said or what they wanted when it came to paperwork.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 19, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Lol jesus. When I applied for my first job the only “help” I needed from my mom was finding my birth certificate and SSN card (both were buried deep in her file cabinet)


Broke: getting your mom to find your SSN in the file cabinet
Woke: going through the file cabinet when you’re 12, finding your folder, and memorizing your SSN


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Broke: getting your mom to find your SSN in the file cabinet
> Woke: going through the file cabinet when you’re 12, finding your folder, and memorizing your SSN


Some parents are leery of giving an easily lost document to a child who has no real understanding of identity theft, and hide it really, really well just in case of a burglary.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 19, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Some parents are leery of giving an easily lost document to a child who has no real understanding of identity theft, and hide it really, really well just in case of a burglary.


Oh I didn’t take or move anything, I just memorized the number


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Broke: getting your mom to find your SSN in the file cabinet
> Woke: going through the file cabinet when you’re 12, finding your folder, and memorizing your SSN





Tessa120 said:


> Some parents are leery of giving an easily lost document to a child who has no real understanding of identity theft, and hide it really, really well just in case of a burglary.


Big joke: memorizing your SISTER's SSN.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 19, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Big joke: memorizing your SISTER's SSN.


Big woke: stealing your sisters identity


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 19, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Big joke: memorizing your SISTER's SSN.


Omg, you just made me realize that despite not having thought of it in nearly three decades, I still remember my sister's SSN.


----------



## Mysterious (Sep 19, 2018)

TTO-STL and Sr.TL - Stopping me from doing OPU/DU  to help SFS when you have 7 people altogether does NOT help me. Sounds like an inefficient team. I was having a good day, nay great day, when sticks up your arses started talking down to me like i'm a child,.....without saying as simple "Hello Mysterious, How are You?" or "How is it going?" 30 minutes to pull 70 DPCIs (250 units) before 1 pm, when the deadline is 2pm. Barely anyone is booked on the floor, so it works great when I assist in-store and online guests.  Want the backstock taking care of? Sure lets schedule 4 "backroom" people; have one pushing on the floor, the other 2 in SFS and the closer to do it by himself.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 19, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> TTO-STL and Sr.TL - Stopping me from doing OPU/DU  to help SFS when you have 7 people altogether does NOT help me. Sounds like an inefficient team. I was having a good day, nay great day, when sticks up your arses started talking down to me like i'm a child,.....without saying as simple "Hello Mysterious, How are You?" or "How is it going?" 30 minutes to pull 70 DPCIs (250 units) before 1 pm, when the deadline is 2pm. Barely anyone is booked on the floor, so it works great when I assist in-store and online guests.  Want the backstock taking care of? Sure lets schedule 4 "backroom" people; have one pushing on the floor, the other 2 in SFS and the closer to do it by himself.




SFS is a payroll drain that pulls TMs from wherever possible and leaves their workcenters circling the bowl. Leaders don’t seem to care.That being said, not even my store would sacrifice OPU for them, because OPU metrics have to be green, too, or it’s hair on fire day. 🔥 🙄


----------



## Mysterious (Sep 19, 2018)

Depending on the season/deals, we tend to make more sales with SFS. It's just unfortunate that the only time, the rest of management care about it is when STL-ETL get called out by the DTL. It's inconsistent. One time SFS is told to stay clean. Then something happens and STL/ETL-Log starts panicking. They also say don't do INF without signing off, but sometimes STL/LOD refuses to help/take too long cancelling an item/order before goal time. 

I would prefer to protect all of Logistics metrics, to ensure that salesfloor is successful. Unfortunately, with the implementation of E2E and modernization, there's barely any time/focus to carry out old, best practice backroom routines.


----------



## Go2TL (Sep 19, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> To those backroom people: CAN Y’ALL STOP STOWING HUGE ASS, HEAVY ASS, BULKY ASS LAMPS AND FURNITURE SO HIGH UP IN THE STEEL THAT I NEED A SPACE SHUTTLE AND EVA SUIT TO GET EM DOWN?? THANKS 👌👌👌👌


AND TO PIGGYBACK ON THIS...WHICH ONE OF YOU IDIOTS THOUGHT IT WAS A GREAT IDEA TO ALMOST KILL ME WHEN YOU DECIDED TO TRAP HEAVY ASS BOXES OF FURNITURE ON A PALLET (HEAVY ON THE LEFT SIDE) WITH SHRINKWRAP THAT WASN'T EVEN TIED TO THE WOODEN PALLET AND PUT IT UP HIGH! 
Thanks a lot because I had to involve another TM to get on the wave and pull off the heavy pieces to slide onto the crown stacker forks just to bring it down.🤬🤬🤬🤬 I TOOK PICTURES OF SAID PALLET AND I WILL HAVE AP LOOK AT CAMERA FOOTAGE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED! BULK FURNITURE LIKE TABLES AND BOOKCASES NEED TO BE BACKSTOCKED DOWN LOW!


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 19, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> AND TO PIGGYBACK ON THIS...WHICH ONE OF YOU IDIOTS THOUGHT IT WAS A GREAT IDEA TO ALMOST KILL ME WHEN YOU DECIDED TO TRAP HEAVY ASS BOXES OF FURNITURE ON A PALLET (HEAVY ON THE LEFT SIDE) WITH SHRINKWRAP THAT WASN'T EVEN TIED TO THE WOODEN PALLET AND PUT IT UP HIGH!
> Thanks a lot because I had to involve another TM to get on the wave and pull off the heavy pieces to slide onto the crown stacker forks just to bring it down.🤬🤬🤬🤬 I TOOK PICTURES OF SAID PALLET AND I WILL HAVE AP LOOK AT CAMERA FOOTAGE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED! BULK FURNITURE LIKE TABLES AND BOOKCASES NEED TO BE BACKSTOCKED DOWN LOW!



I have no idea how these fools even get this shit up there. It's not even in the wave/crown accessible steel over by receiving, but over in the LAMP/HOME fillgroups where the only way to the top is the swivel ladder with the steep incline. If I tried getting one of those giant 80lb. Threshold lamps up there I would either break an arm trying to one-hand it or fall off the ladder and break my neck. This bullshit is exactly why I miss our old BRTL because he made sure the stowing made sense and wasn't dangerous, for example he always put the huge but lightweight cases of pillows and comforters up at the very top of HOME/BED so we could just throw them down as we pulled them, super fast. Now with all the heavy shit up top, which you obviously can't toss from the top of a ladder, it takes fucking forever to finish a batch of 20 DPCIs because I have to take it slooooooooooooow to avoid falling or getting crushed. REEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Go2TL (Sep 19, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Hey now.  I don't know about your store, but my store's entire front end is catching serious heat from STL/ETLs about Bullseye. When cashiers are pushing stock, we ARE pushing to POG, which is what they want. But when Flow does it, they're pushing to price point, and the front end is having to fix it over and over.  I personally have spent an insane amount of time in the last month deep zoning and re-pushing Bullseye to POG, rather than on my core duties, and I know I'm not the only one that's been reassigned in that way. At ETL-GE's specific direction, not because I took it upon myself to waste time.
> 
> And of course it all just reset to Halloween, so it really does feel like all of that effort has been wasted.


AND This is where I would like to say "THANK YOU!" Your effort is much appreciated from the perspective of a team that sets planograms everyday.  Bullseye's is at the front of every store so therefore it's always going to be the "first impression." So yeah, pushing to POG or having it zoned is good business.  It is also appreciated because if you had to re-set the area every 6-7 weeks then yeah, organization makes the re-set less sucky and stressful. Not sure about anywhere else but setting Bulllseye while store is open bites, BIG TIME! There's even a Bullseye Brigade (A group of guests, made of mostly women) that are on speed dial when Presentation is in the area setting the new merchandise. They swoop in, hover and sometimes want to help push freight...LOL. So, Thank you for maintaining and keeping Bullseye Brand!


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 19, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> Bullseye's is at the front of every store so therefore it's always going to be the "first impression."



If they want Bullseye to be a brand focus (frequent deep zoning, pushing to POG) then leadership needs to assign one or two TMs to own that area as their first priority, not just pulling someone who's scheduled 18 hours away from their other tasks. One can start at opening and the other can be the closer. Flow can palletize Bullseye shop and leave it on the line for them to grab and push. On slow days after Bulleye is deep zoned they can go find something else to do like push autos or zone other areas or whatever. Anything is possible if you harness the power of Kronos. Otherwise if they're not willing to cough up the hours they shouldn't whine when it looks like hell...applies to all workcenters really.

Give me 40 and I'll own it!


----------



## Go2TL (Sep 19, 2018)

Sloth said:


> Not going to waste hours of our time LOCUing the lower shelves and moving all the small, light casepacks up.


Ok I understand the logic behind the thought process BUT shouldn't everyone (including the STL) have been communicated that the lower shelves were dedicated for larger casepacks? Same page mentality?  Just last week a TM injured their hand. Fractured ring finger and pinky all because of heavy freight being stowed up high. Team member tried to come down the ladder using the stupid 3 point of contact rule and box slipped. TM tried to catch/save box.
I guess common sense doesn't come into play regarding safety or the thought behind "if someone other than me had to get this down, would they be able to?" *All Team Members Are Not Built The Same! *


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 19, 2018)

TWhoever the fuck it is that seems to think our store is the Tardis: Hint: It's fucking not. We're coming off a remodel, just started E2E (and it's not going well). the main backroom is torn up, we were sent approximately a gazillion pallets of transition, and had 3 double trucks last week, can you PLEASE FUCKING STOP WITH THE DOUBLE TRUCKS ALREADY? We've already got pallets lining the outer shelves in the store, as well as scattered everywhere--we flat don't have space to put that much stuff.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 19, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> If they want Bullseye to be a brand focus (frequent deep zoning, pushing to POG) then leadership needs to assign one or two TMs to own that area as their first priority, not just pulling someone who's scheduled 18 hours away from their other tasks. One can start at opening and the other can be the closer. Flow can palletize Bullseye shop and leave it on the line for them to grab and push. On slow days after Bulleye is deep zoned they can go find something else to do like push autos or zone other areas or whatever. Anything is possible if you harness the power of Kronos. Otherwise if they're not willing to cough up the hours they shouldn't whine when it looks like hell...applies to all workcenters really.
> 
> Give me 40 and I'll own it!


Ya know what?  I actually really like this idea.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 20, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> think our store is the Tardis


Omg Doctor Who reference. ❤️


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 20, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Ya know what?  I actually really like this idea.


We used to schedule someone to do Bullseye's Playground but then hour cuts happened. Now whatever poor sap is doing SCO on that side has to push Bullscrap and also keep an eye on the self checkouts.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Sep 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Omg, you just made me realize that despite not having thought of it in nearly three decades, I still remember my sister's SSN.


I remember my mom's.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Sep 20, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Ya know what?  I actually really like this idea.


At our store we have the drive up person do drive up and bullseye’s playground. They have them come in an hour early to work on it, and leave half an hour later than closing.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 20, 2018)

ConfusedCashier said:


> At our store we have the drive up person do drive up and bullseye’s playground. They have them come in an hour early to work on it, and leave half an hour later than closing.



That's a good idea.  IF we don't have a ton of call outs at the front end the Drive Up TM  gets a bit bored once reshop is sorted.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Sep 20, 2018)

ConfusedCashier said:


> At our store we have the drive up person do drive up and bullseye’s playground. They have them come in an hour early to work on it, and leave half an hour later than closing.



At our store Guest Service does it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 20, 2018)

We have one ™ who is our bullseye ™. Sometimes she comes in an hour before store open, but most of the time she’s cashier. You can always tell when she’s in because BE looks fantastic. Idk how she does it, she just has the magic touch.


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 21, 2018)

The best was when we had a dedicated driveup position.  To fight boredom, we zoned bullseye.  It was gorgeous!  Alas, that went away.  Now it's always a mess.  Guest service zones when there's free time.  Not much anymore.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 29, 2018)

TTOGSTM/SDTM: Hint-- you can fucking close your Salvage cart multiple times a day, you twit. I don't want to come in and take over GS/SD to Salvage all over the bins and on the floor because you didn't bother to box up your Salvage. 
Also, FIND SOME BOXES!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We have one ™ who is our bullseye ™. Sometimes she comes in an hour before store open, but most of the time she’s cashier. You can always tell when she’s in because BE looks fantastic. Idk how she does it, she just has the magic touch.


I’m the Bullseye expert at my store. I’d love to come in even 30 minutes early a couple of times a week to do recovery. It’s always a mess after I’m off two days in a row.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 30, 2018)

To that one team member: Thanks for NCNS yesterday, forcing the GSTL to ask me to extend at the very last minute, just before I was about to clock out. I don't know if you called out the day before, or if you NCNS two days in a row, but if you do it three days in a row, you will be terminated. I like your attitude and positivity, but that doesn't excuse NCNS.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hope4Future said:


> To that one team member: Thanks for NCNS yesterday, forcing the GSTL to ask me to extend at the very last minute, just before I was about to clock out. I don't know if you called out the day before, or if you NCNS two days in a row, but if you do it three days in a row, you will be terminated. I like your attitude and positivity, but that doesn't excuse NCNS.


Just keep in mind that accidents happen. People end up in hospitals. I once had a coworker who had to go to court for a traffic ticket before her shift and was sentenced to jail, immediate custody.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 2, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOGSTM/SDTM: Hint-- you can fucking close your Salvage cart multiple times a day, you twit. I don't want to come in and take over GS/SD to Salvage all over the bins and on the floor because you didn't bother to box up your Salvage.
> Also, FIND SOME BOXES!


Only time I ever got into a fight with a team member. I came in for a closing shift and there was salvage everywhere. It was just chilling in the back corner on the ground. And there was a broken down box 5 feet away!!! I kindly let her know she should try to make sure we always have a box to put salvage in and she went off about how “she had been at guest service longer than me and knows more than me, so I shouldn’t speak.” Then I cleaned guest service while she just stood there talking to the HBA TM.

She got moved back to cashier from guest service and then stopped showing up because she was mad and I’m now a GSA, so maybe she should have listened to my advice?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> Only time I ever got into a fight with a team member. I came in for a closing shift and there was salvage everywhere. It was just chilling in the back corner on the ground. And there was a broken down box 5 feet away!!! I kindly let her know she should try to make sure we always have a box to put salvage in and she went off about how “she had been at guest service longer than me and knows more than me, so I shouldn’t speak.” Then I cleaned guest service while she just stood there talking to the HBA TM.
> 
> She got moved back to cashier from guest service and then stopped showing up because she was mad and I’m now a GSA, so maybe she should have listened to my advice?


:: laughs in Service Desk::

Good!! I can't stand "I've been here _x-_years so I'm better than you" attitudes. And the Service Desk TMs should not be lazy and if they start getting that way, back to the lanes with you and five points from Gryffindor!


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 2, 2018)

Only five???


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 2, 2018)

Ttotl: look grandma get your eyes adjusted running requires movement faster than your ability to talk to me. Fyi walking with a purpose isnt the same as running. Also I am doing my job so DTOP adking what I am doing. Your a jerk and I hope you quit or get fired before Q4 because you are not needed


----------



## NPC (Oct 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Just keep in mind that accidents happen. People end up in hospitals. I once had a coworker who had to go to court for a traffic ticket before her shift and was sentenced to jail, immediate custody.



Or maybe they just suck.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 2, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Only five???


Twenty points from Gryffindor and detention in Delores Umbridge's office with that "special quill."


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 2, 2018)

Harry Potter sucks ass


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 2, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Harry Potter sucks ass


Wow. 30 points from Slytherin and casting Zebra Evanesca spell on all your store's Zebras. Good luck finding them!


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 2, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Wow. 30 points from Slytherin and casting Zebra Evanesca spell on all your store's Zebras. Good luck finding them!



but is there a spell to make the Harry Potter series good


----------



## LearningTree (Oct 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> but is there a spell to make the Harry Potter series good



Wow, I have never been so offended in my life! Hey moderators can we send his ass to Azkaban?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 6, 2018)

today I returned something that should have been exchanged (per the receipt) because I didn't feel like dealing with an exchange because our service desk had a line out the door, like 70 eaches of OPU that I needed to pick, and two drive ups on the way

it was not a video game

sue me


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 6, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> today I returned something that should have been exchanged (per the receipt) because I didn't feel like dealing with an exchange because our service desk had a line out the door, like 70 eaches of OPU that I needed to pick, and two drive ups on the way
> 
> it was not a video game
> 
> sue me


Hope it wasn't an air mattress.  I certainly would not want to be the next person to sleep on it.  For all you know someone lost their virginity on it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2018)

This isn’t directed to one team member in particular, but I’m sick of team members who are very lazy when it comes to helping guests. I’m talking about the ones with the “whatever is on the shelf is all we have” mentality. I’ve been encountering too many lately, and even had to step in a few times. Use a _tiny_ bit of effort to check on the Zebra and see if we have any in the backroom. It takes less than a minute.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 7, 2018)

Omg yes! It irks me to to end when they do that. Oh and when they actually do bother with the zebra they say no when its jot located in the back but says we have like 10 on hand. Dur its in the steel or still in push idiot. I went through 4 boxes of push to find leggings for a gal and she was ecstatic to get them for her grandaughter. Stop being lazy and do your damn job people


----------



## xeno (Oct 7, 2018)

TTOETL- stop targeting me. Stop focusing all your attention on nit picking every mistake I make. You always watch me on the cameras.  When I stop even for minute to say hi to a fellow coworker I get yelled at by you. I know how to do my job and do my job well. Yes, I may talk to people for longer periods but I am always working and actively doing something while I talk. Always say hi to every guest that passes by.  I have been at my store for over 2 years and yet you are the only leader in the building that has an issue with me. Fuck off. I got pulled into an office and had my team lead talk to me about your “concerns”. This was the first time I have ever gotten talked to about my performance. Even my team lead told me that they were shocked when they read the email that you sent them complaining about me.  I need a couple drinks after this weekend.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 7, 2018)

TTOETL and GSTL: Thank you for telling me I was awesome. I needed that. I had the day from hell today, so thank you.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 7, 2018)

countingsheep said:


> Omg yes! It irks me to to end when they do that. Oh and when they actually do bother with the zebra they say no when its jot located in the back but says we have like 10 on hand. Dur its in the steel or still in push idiot. I went through 4 boxes of push to find leggings for a gal and she was ecstatic to get them for her grandaughter. Stop being lazy and do your damn job people



Finding an unlocated item buried in push is really really really super duper hit or miss. Depending on how bad your store is the probability of finding it is 5% if you're lucky. The only time I've successfully found something like that after an earnest effort was in a cart of repack push in sporting goods. A guest was looking for a specific DPCI of Camelbak water bottle and I dug through 3 carts of push that were already out on the floor to find it. I only spotted it because it happened to have the DPCI printed on the box and it was broken out into a cart. Had it still been in a repack, not broken out, on a pallet somewhere in the backroom, forget about it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 8, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> 5%


Lol REDCard statistics.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 8, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Finding an unlocated item buried in push is really really really super duper hit or miss. Depending on how bad your store is the probability of finding it is 5% if you're lucky. The only time I've successfully found something like that after an earnest effort was in a cart of repack push in sporting goods. A guest was looking for a specific DPCI of Camelbak water bottle and I dug through 3 carts of push that were already out on the floor to find it. I only spotted it because it happened to have the DPCI printed on the box and it was broken out into a cart. Had it still been in a repack, not broken out, on a pallet somewhere in the backroom, forget about it.


In apparel its not that extreme the repacks are in departments more or less its mucj easier to paw through and find things. For my store its pure laziness not to go back and look. I have done this just fine since this joke of a new system. Yeah its time consuming but thats the point of helping a guest get a requested item. Corporate can fight me on the waste of payroll doing it


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 8, 2018)

countingsheep said:


> In apparel its not that extreme the repacks are in departments more or less its mucj easier to paw through and find things. For my store its pure laziness not to go back and look. I have done this just fine since this joke of a new system. Yeah its time consuming but thats the point of helping a guest get a requested item. Corporate can fight me on the waste of payroll doing it


Not that extreme? 😂 Between all the brands there's probably 15-20 different styles of jeans that look exactly the same, 10-12 different sizes per type, a few that are guest returns and the tape was taken off the leg so they were mistaken as a hung item and are on a hanger in the back rather than with the folded jeans due to size on the floor limits, another handful that are supposed to be on hangers but are folded in the back, someone or multiple someones who tried to be helpful by keeping like colors and sizes of all types of jeans in one box, and someone who was packing each section together and didn't notice that one pair of jeans was kids and not RTW.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 8, 2018)

Meh its not hard for me at all but I have been there a while.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 8, 2018)

So you can easily find a pair of girls' black jeggings that are supposed to be hung in a box that's full of men's tees with a few black men's jeans at the bottom, in a box that's all the way at the back of the aisle with multiple boxes and carts in front of it?  Not buying it.

And even if you luck out and find the box relatively quickly, which of your assigned tasks for the day aren't getting done because of all the time you spent on that pair of jeans?  Do you not care about getting in trouble because you didn't finish all your assigned tasks?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 9, 2018)

countingsheep said:


> Omg yes! It irks me to to end when they do that. Oh and when they actually do bother with the zebra they say no when its jot located in the back but says we have like 10 on hand. Dur its in the steel or still in push idiot. I went through 4 boxes of push to find leggings for a gal and she was ecstatic to get them for her grandaughter. Stop being lazy and do your damn job people


To be fair about the push thing, there have been several instances where it said we had something on hand, and I went to the push line to check. I think I’ve only had success once, lol. It’s like finding a needle in a hay stack. And I don’t think it’s worth it for the guest to wait that long for me to find it, especially since they have metered parking at my store


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2018)

To whoever determines which Target brands clothing stay and which Target brands clothing goes:  *You* come down to my store and explain to all the guests that ask *daily* for the Mossimo leggings why they can no longer get their leggings and why their only choice is the pitiful offerings that Wild Fable has.  Real boneheaded move, Target.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 9, 2018)

A new day has some really nice ones too. But yeah nothing compares to the mossimo ones


----------



## Fix It (Oct 9, 2018)

TTOTM: everyone wants you to promote but you’re gonna get fired if you keep doing negligent brainless shit. Get your act together.


----------



## fun at target (Oct 9, 2018)

TTOTM: please stop bringing every box that doesn't belong to you back to the line
I get beauty has there own push but the chem. Area is right next to beauty 
And walking the boxes back to receiving and asking us were you should put it while we're trying to unload a 2400 peice truck with only 3 flow TMS. And no U-boats


----------



## WalksforMiles (Oct 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> A new day has some really nice ones too. But yeah nothing compares to the mossimo ones




Original Use is so ugly. I was excited for GoodFellow and Co but I would never buy Original Use.


----------



## soyaxo (Oct 9, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> Original Use is so ugly. I was excited for GoodFellow and Co but I would never buy Original Use.


The VML called it Original Thread today lmao. Right after the ETL-SF said to transfer a call to customer service. “GUEST GUEST GUEST SERVICE.” Followed immediately after.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Oct 9, 2018)

soyaxo said:


> The VML called it Original Thread today lmao. Right after the ETL-SF said to transfer a call to customer service. “GUEST GUEST GUEST SERVICE.” Followed immediately after.




Oh god, that sounds like a lot of Noise Pollution.


----------



## soyaxo (Oct 9, 2018)

To be fair, it’s the same frat boy ETL that says “where you is bro” to his TLs.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 10, 2018)

TTO New Seasonal Cashier: Idk who tf trained you, but here's a list of shit you can do your own goddamn self instead of sending FIVE guests to GS to fix your laziness.

Apply manufacturer's coupons – you scan the coupon after the item and if it's not obvious fake or nefarious use, you accept it and put it in the drawer
$5 coupon from CVS for flu shot – the coupon clearly says "one per guest" and you needn't try to use three of these on one single transaction because it won't work. We can't fix that up here at GS either. Read the coupon!
$5 off coupons (again) can't be used unless the transaction is at least $5.00 – the POS at GS can't give the guest money back on a coupon for a transaction less than the value of the coupon either!
Guest price challenges – if you haven't finalized the transaction, you can K1 and apply a different price or percentage discount. Use your lane light blinker and call the GSA if you're that unsure!
Price match – see above
Gift receipts post-transaction – scan the receipt barcode, enter the VCD, and print the gift receipt... same thing GS is going to do when you send your guest up there
Swear that the normal 15-minute trainings we hand out aren't really effective, I'm starting to realize.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 10, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTO New Seasonal Cashier: Idk who tf trained you, but here's a list of shit you can do your own goddamn self instead of sending FIVE guests to GS to fix your laziness.
> 
> Apply manufacturer's coupons – you scan the coupon after the item and if it's not obvious fake or nefarious use, you accept it and put it in the drawer
> $5 coupon from CVS for flu shot – the coupon clearly says "one per guest" and you needn't try to use three of these on one single transaction because it won't work. We can't fix that up here at GS either. Read the coupon!
> ...


This!  Big pet peeve is the gift receipt.  I will get on the walkie with my GSTL and let them know.  My workload would be a bit lighter if the front end was better trained.  Another one, red Card issues. Stop sending them to GS to find out what is wrong with their card. All we are going to do is tell them to call the number on the back of their card.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 10, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This!  Big pet peeve is the gift receipt.  I will get on the walkie with my GSTL and let them know.  My workload would be a bit lighter if the front end was better trained.  Another one, red Card issues. Stop sending them to GS to find out what is wrong with their card. All we are going to do is tell them to call the number on the back of their card.



My store the GE has been documenting this kind of stuff so she can have your GSTL have a "chat" with you.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> My store the GE has been documenting this kind of stuff so she can have your GSTL have a "chat" with you.


All of these issues, plus the guest did not receive their promo GC, just make the lines bigger.  These issues should be handled at the checklanes. By the time guests get to me they are not happy being sent somewhere else.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 10, 2018)

To that one former tm: you locked the thread before I could make my aisle of Dr. Moreau joke.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTO New Seasonal Cashier: Idk who tf trained you, but here's a list of shit you can do your own goddamn self instead of sending FIVE guests to GS to fix your laziness.
> 
> Apply manufacturer's coupons – you scan the coupon after the item and if it's not obvious fake or nefarious use, you accept it and put it in the drawer
> $5 coupon from CVS for flu shot – the coupon clearly says "one per guest" and you needn't try to use three of these on one single transaction because it won't work. We can't fix that up here at GS either. Read the coupon!
> ...



My cashier trainer basically just told me if anything unusual comes up to just hit the blinker and hope the GSA sees it. I'm not hired for cashier though. I'm just up there for 10-15 minutes each shift to help out. I do know that only a select few cashiers are allowed to price match at my store and only if guest services is really busy. They want that all going through guest services.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 10, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> only a select few cashiers are allowed to price match at my store and only if guest services is really busy. They want that all going through guest services.


Are you at a high risk store or something?
It's so inefficient to handcuff your cashiers like this. Everyone should be well trained. Silly stuff!


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Are you at a high risk store or something?
> It's so inefficient to handcuff your cashiers like this. Everyone should be well trained. Silly stuff!



No, we aren't high risk at all. I'd guess the reason for the price match policy is that our cashiers' lines are normally longer than guest services' lines and we don't have a lot of people wanting to price match anyway. That or TMs were stupid in the past about it and accepting things they shouldn't. As for general lack of training and hitting the blinker. Well, things like how to do tax exempt or take a check didn't happen during my training period and haven't happened when I'm covering a register, so that's just something I'll have to be taught how to do if and when it comes up. That makes sense in a way because if I'm just told how to do it, I'm not likely to remember the first time a guest wants it a couple of months later.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2018)

TTTwoTMs instead of shouting a conversation across the breakroom at each other why dont you just go sit at the same table.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> I'd guess the reason for the price match policy is that our cashiers' lines are normally longer than guest services' lines and we don't have a lot of people wanting to price match anyway


That kind of negates itself... price match is just as easy as adjusting a price via K1, except you K6 to select the competitor to whom we're matching, which takes an extra 5 seconds, and price matching is only done with one item of the same kind per policy, so I can't imagine it holding up the line.
In my view, it just inconveniences the guest to have to make an extra stop somewhere for something that could've taken 10 seconds at the lanes (including SCO... I don't have enough cells in my body to count the number of times the SCO cashiers just refer the guest to the Service Desk for anything more complicated than voiding an item – not like the SCO registers have the same functionality as the lane registers or anything ).


----------



## Dog (Oct 11, 2018)

We do most price matches at the service desk at my store because most of the time, the cashiers up front don’t have a zebra so they can use the price match app. Of course there’s other ways to do it such as the Walmart or amazon apps on your own phone, but I try not to trust the guest’s phone and will verify it myself. Of course they could just call the GSA over but our GSAs are rarely at the front


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2018)

Dog said:


> the cashiers up front don’t have a zebra so they can use the price match app


Our price matching rules at my store are, if the guest brings in the ad or they can pull it up on the phone, and it's from the app itself or the website, go for it. I will ask them to scroll down to "let me see the description of the item" but I'm also really checking to see if it's from the website or just a screenshot.


Dog said:


> other ways to do it such as the Walmart or amazon apps on your own phone, but I try not to trust the guest’s phone and will verify it myself


I rarely pull out my phone to help the guest, but will on occasion if they're nice or if they want to see how the Target app works (especially since I'm in a Target Red (not REDcard) test market and need to show them how to use the 1% earned), but for price match... nope, show me on your phone, buddy.


Dog said:


> GSAs are rarely at the front


TTOGSA/TTOGSTL: Stick to your assigned area, please! Your work center is the front end/guest experience, so stick to it.
TTO ETL-GE: Schedule more people to do the remedial job you have the GSA/GSTL doing, including pulls and Drive Up, because that detracts from the guest experience when the lane is waiting (not even exaggerating here) *eight solid minutes* with a lane blinker and a pissed off guest because no one's covering their lunch and the LOD is busy in receiving.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2018)

At my store all price matches are done at GS and verified on zebra no exceptions. Even target tech and electronics have to come to GS.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 11, 2018)

I don’t get the whole “if it’s over a certain amount it has to be done at the GS registers” because it will still require a supervisor override and I will have to call the GSTL and wait for them to come over and override it so the guest still has to wait. Better off for the electronics TM to verify the price match on their own zebra then call the GSTL for the override.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 11, 2018)

I don't see why Electronics should need to have Guest Services verify a price match and then have a GSTL come approve it. I'd honestly trust my Electronics team over my current Guest Services team to correctly price match......

Better to just take care of it at the boat and call LOD or any TL to approve a large price match.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2018)

TTOTM who put half the damn shower curtains on the wrong pegs. Yes, I know that you are on the closing crew and act like someone killed your dog if you have to do any push or pulls, but could you please at least half-ass it? I know you can't be bothered to price match, but can we at least put things in the right aisle? If you are wondering why you are going to have to do push and pulls on your next shift, it's because I had to spend way too much time helping another TM fulfill an OPU by finding where in the hell you put the shower curtain that was needed. Then, I had to go down a freaking rabbit hole putting all the shower curtains in the right place so that they can be found quickly when needed. So, enjoy that frieght that's still in the back. I hope it's furniture. Put it where it belongs, please.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Oct 11, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I don't see why Electronics should need to have Guest Services verify a price match and then have a GSTL come approve it. I'd honestly trust my Electronics team over my current Guest Services team to correctly price match......
> 
> Better to just take care of it at the boat and call LOD or any TL to approve a large price match.


Agreed, we're trained too learn how to do price matches here.

Tho after a certain amount we just send them to GS


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I don’t get the whole “if it’s over a certain amount it has to be done at the GS registers” because it will still require a supervisor override and I will have to call the GSTL and wait for them to come over and override it so the guest still has to wait. Better off for the electronics TM to verify the price match on their own zebra then call the GSTL for the override.


it's not a certain amount at my store. it's any price match. guest price challenge is another story, that's depending on amount, but price match is always GS at my store.


REDcardJJ said:


> call LOD or any TL to approve a large price match.


lol a few weeks ago I had to show one of the ETLs how to key a price match so good luck with them trying to figure it out at the boat at my store


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Dog said:


> We do most price matches at the service desk at my store because most of the time, the cashiers up front don’t have a zebra so they can use the price match app. Of course there’s other ways to do it such as the Walmart or amazon apps on your own phone, but I try not to trust the guest’s phone and will verify it myself. Of course they could just call the GSA over but our GSAs are rarely at the front


I had a woman the other day trying to match a phone case to Amazon. I had to spend over 5 minutes with her because she would not get the point that they were not the same item. Those five minutes would back up a front lane very quickly. She had it on her phone and the Price Match App could not find a match. After further review, the phone case was not an exact match and the item number was different. Most of the front end cashiers would not know the difference. Just because it is the same color does not mean it is the same item.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I had a woman the other day trying to match a phone case to Amazon. I had to spend over 5 minutes with her because she would not get the point that they were not the same item. Those five minutes would back up a front lane very quickly. She had it on her phone and the Price Match App could not find a match. After further review, the phone case was not an exact match and the item number was different. Most of the front end cashiers would not know the difference. Just because it is the same color does not mean it is the same item.


yeah I've noticed with phone cases esp iPhone they'll do a new model number every year even if it's basically the same case


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it's not a certain amount at my store. it's any price match. guest price challenge is another story, that's depending on amount, but price match is always GS at my store.
> 
> lol a few weeks ago I had to show one of the ETLs how to key a price match so good luck with them trying to figure it out at the boat at my store



all they need to do is type in their numbers, the electronics TM would have already done the price match


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 11, 2018)

I feel like anyone who has a zebra is capable of doing a price match but I know that’s a lot to ask some of these “tms” lol


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 12, 2018)

So if the point is that GS should do price match bc they have a Zebra...
... could we not just hire someone whose job is to watch the front lanes and we give them a Zebra and they can price match and also answer other cashier questions that may arise? 

If only there was such a position. Darn.


----------



## Dog (Oct 12, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> So if the point is that GS should do price match bc they have a Zebra...
> ... could we not just hire someone whose job is to watch the front lanes and we give them a Zebra and they can price match and also answer other cashier questions that may arise?
> 
> If only there was such a position. Darn.


😂😂😂 LITERALLY


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 12, 2018)

we do all of our price matching at the checklanes

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 12, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> So if the point is that GS should do price match bc they have a Zebra...
> ... could we not just hire someone whose job is to watch the front lanes and we give them a Zebra and they can price match and also answer other cashier questions that may arise?
> 
> If only there was such a position. Darn.


That's so crazy, it just might work!! 

IF we could get them to actually STAY up front.


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 12, 2018)

We now have plenty of zebras
  Point and click.  No more debate!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 12, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> We now have plenty of zebras
> Point and click.  No more debate!


ASANTS on this zebras.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 12, 2018)

countingsheep said:


> TTOETL: after 5 months of taking my open availability and choosing to not schedule me in favor of your new little pets who as we old timers predicted wouldnt work and quit. . .now you are begging me to come save your ass once I cut my availability and move on with a second job. . .Im sorry I cant stop laughing give me one sec. . . .yeah no not sorry one bit good luck with your shit show. . .I will continue to happily take the pitence you throw at me while thoroughly enjoying this second job which coincidentally I love so so much!


This!  I've created my own business for my second job.  (It helps me at tax time to have a job where taxes are deducted plus the early morning hours fit well with my clients' schedules, so I still continue 15 hours a week or so with Spot.)  I do stay past my scheduled out time, if asked and my schedule permits.  But do I apologize for those days I can't stay?  Nope.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 12, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> That's so crazy, it just might work!!
> 
> IF we could get them to actually STAY up front.


True!
Now if there was only like a successive chain of decision makers who understand the needs of the front end... who successively make good decisions to keep the front end staffed, and the higher in the chain they are, the more understanding and competent they are thanks to proper coaching, development, and training. 

Hmm... That's where we may just be lacking.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 12, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> So if the point is that GS should do price match bc they have a Zebra...
> ... could we not just hire someone whose job is to watch the front lanes and we give them a Zebra and they can price match and also answer other cashier questions that may arise?
> 
> If only there was such a position. Darn.



That guy in my store likes to go back and "help" with the truck. Those of us on the sales floor appreciate that because if he's up front he's constantly on the walkie letting us know when ever anyone sells a red card, what the ads are, or just random products he thinks we should be pushing on guests. Of course, when we actually do go cover the front and have a problem, man is he really great at looking in the exact opposite direction of the blinker.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 13, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> really great at looking in the exact opposite direction of the blinker


GSA = Guest Service Absencia


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 14, 2018)

TTOTM who was supposed to be available to backup electronics tonight. Thanks for disappearing for half an hour while I was helping an elderly guest find the right printer ink, another guest was waiting for me to grab a TV out of the back, another guest wanted to buy an xbox, another guest wanted an Apple watch, and guest services was helpfully reminding me that someone on the phone had a question about cameras. I appreciate your dedication to not answering your walkie. (But, also thanks for covering my meal and break when things had slowed down. That was truly appreciated.)


----------



## Baethoven (Oct 14, 2018)

TTOTM- please stop calling for just “hardlines” or “softlines” and then getting annoyed when no one responds. I’m not going to answer a hardlines call in chemicals if you need someone in seasonal, but how the hell am I gonna know who you need IF YOU DONT SPECIFY. So thanks for wasting everyone’s time because lord knows we have PLENTY OF THAT TO BE WASTING. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 14, 2018)

Baethoven said:


> TTOTM- please stop calling for just “hardlines” or “softlines” and then getting annoyed when no one responds. I’m not going to answer a hardlines call in chemicals if you need someone in seasonal, but how the hell am I gonna know who you need IF YOU DONT SPECIFY. So thanks for wasting everyone’s time because lord knows we have PLENTY OF THAT TO BE WASTING. 🙄🙄🙄



“im in chem is anyone else closer?”


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 14, 2018)

Agreed.  Whoever is calling for you isn't calling because they want a date for Saturday night.  They have a guest that needs assistance.  Just answer the damned walkie, go to channel 2, determine what is needed, and then figure out if it's a call you can handle or if you should call to your buddy in hardlines to take it.  And I hate that you actually might have to walk a few steps but sometimes there is no one with the product knowledge for Seasonal that is closer than the guy zoning Pine-Sol.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 14, 2018)

Ttotms backroom. Thank you so much for your understanding and patience. With . All. My. Heart.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 14, 2018)

TToTL: THANK YOU SO MUCH TO THE BACKROOM TL FOR HELPING ME UNLOAD THE FDC WHEN I ASKED YOU, SINCE I WAS THE ONLY TM THAT EARLY SCHEDULED. YOU REALLY MADE MY DAY! YAY TEAMWORK!


----------



## GoatMama (Oct 18, 2018)

TTOTM:

You showed so much promise.  I really enjoyed getting to know you over the couple years you were here.  You did a great job in Cafe and were amazing in Starbucks.   But something happened.  You're only 17 but the drinking already consumed you.  It changed you and your attitude.  The young guy that I though I could mentor, the young kid who showed so much potential.  I would talk to you on breaks about school, and give you advice about work.  You took it so well.  Until your personality changed.  Slowly, it became jaded and angry.  And I grew sad when I would see you.

I remember when we got a new team lead.  How angry you were with her.  And how you got mad at me for trying to support her.  You got angry with everyone.  Guests, other Team Members.  The others chalked it up to youth and mood swings.  But deep down I knew it was so much worse.

You talked more and more about drinking.  I'm 24 and I didn't talk about it nearly as much as you.  You would come in hung over and even still a little drunk.  Since I didn't know for sure if you were, I stayed silent.  But soon, it exploded.  You came in my back room.  Sipping a Starbucks drink.  You have had a very long day.  I remember you holding the drink up and sitting on the floor.  "You see this?  It isn't just coffee."  You said.  "It's got whiskey."

I knew that I had to tell someone.  And it was so hard to do.  I told my ETL.  And you were as good as fired.  I hope you get help...  You're too young to be an alcoholic.  And I hope you regain that potential you once had.  It's not often that I find a kid that young with such an eye for business.  And it'd be a depressing waste if it all was lost to your incessant drinking.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Oct 19, 2018)

TtoGuy From Tonight’s Orientation: if you get huffy over being left behind because you needed to use the restroom and didn’t listen to where the leader doing orientation told you they’d be, you’re not gonna last long here.  Also, when you’re not in red and khaki and don’t have your orientation paper, don’t snark at me “I work here too, thanks!” When I ask if I can help you find something.  You just made my shit list, you middle aged dickwad.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 19, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TtoGuy From Tonight’s Orientation: if you get huffy over being left behind because you needed to use the restroom and didn’t listen to where the leader doing orientation told you they’d be, you’re not gonna last long here.  Also, when you’re not in red and khaki and don’t have your orientation paper, don’t snark at me “I work here too, thanks!” When I ask if I can help you find something.  You just made my shit list, you middle aged dickwad.



What an asshat! With a little luck, maybe he’ll be that guy who works one shift and never shows up again.😁


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Oct 19, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> What an asshat! With a little luck, maybe he’ll be that guy who works one shift and never shows up again.😁


He better hope I’m not his trainer!


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 19, 2018)

TToTM - as much as I'm enjoying watching you struggle with an obviously too-heavy box (I can see the team lift stickers from here), you really NEED to get some help. Your cart is about to go flying across the front of the store.

(n.b. - this was last night and yes I helped him out as soon as I finished with my guest despite his protestations that he was "fine"..... with an 85 pound RTA furniture box wedged into a guest cart)


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 19, 2018)

TTOTM: I know you always want me to help you in domestics, but I have my own department I have to zone/do reshop/help guests in. You’re not special 😒

Also, whenever I pass by with a cart you always throw your unsorted reshop in it without saying thank you or anything. I have enough work to do as it is.

This is also someone who has never went up for backup in her life, and asks for someone to come help her with something every five minutes


----------



## soyaxo (Oct 19, 2018)

TTOTM: You fucked up, being a horrible person is one thing....But trying to make the leaders and long-timer TMs who have known me for three years believe your lies about me and the rest of the team is another thing. You lost the respect of most of the team you work with everyday, and now you're on thin ice. I documented and covered my ass and those pictures have been sent now proving every little lie you tried to be untrue. I have kept in contact with my own leaders outside of work, so the pictures of how trashed Softlines looked that day after I came back from lunch has been texted to our TL and is going straight to our ETL, even if I'm not around due to being on vacation. You have no empathy, and if you really think the team will want to listen to someone who only gives a shit about themselves, Jesus, and maybe their wife (even though you argue with her when she's in the store shopping), you have a big storm coming. I'm done playing nice, at least with you.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Oct 19, 2018)

soyaxo said:


> TTOTM: You fucked up, being a horrible person is one thing....But trying to make the leaders and long-timer TMs who have known me for three years believe your lies about me and the rest of the team is another thing. You lost the respect of most of the team you work with everyday, and now you're on thin ice. I documented and covered my ass and those pictures have been sent now proving every little lie you tried to be untrue. I have kept in contact with my own leaders outside of work, so the pictures of how trashed Softlines looked that day after I came back from lunch has been texted to our TL and is going straight to our ETL, even if I'm not around due to being on vacation. You have no empathy, and if you really think the team will want to listen to someone who only gives a shit about themselves, Jesus, and maybe their wife (even though you argue with her when she's in the store shopping), you have a big storm coming. I'm done playing nice, at least with you.




Hmmmm...I’m in sort of the same predicament. Although I work in a different department. 

Lazy teammate....


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Oct 19, 2018)

TTOTM fresh out of orientation,

please do not pace around the break room having a phonecall again. There is so much other offstage space if you need to do that.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 19, 2018)

TT(hose)TMs:. Karma has finally arrived.  Your constantly calling out and multiple NCNSs are no longer acceptable, finally.

You got what you deserved.  I'm glad.

Maybe now leadership won't pester me on my days off asking me to come in.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 19, 2018)

TTOTM who puts heavy boxes on the top shelf: Stop. Not all TMs are strong enough to comfortably grab them over their heads even if they aren't team lift items. A three pack of cast iron skillets is a no. Dumbells are a no. Some of your TMs are older. Some of them are women who aren't strong. Some of them have some physical problems. Some just don't spend their free time lifting weights. Please be considerate.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 19, 2018)

TTOTL: I know full well of what I'm capable of at a register. You're not hurting my feelings one iota when you put me on a lane with less traffic. It's  actually helping me because it reduces my stress when we hit a rush, so don't apologize. I'm a team player. Put me anywhere, I won't mind.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 19, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTM who puts heavy boxes on the top shelf: Stop. Not all TMs are strong enough to comfortably grab them over their heads even if they aren't team lift items. A three pack of cast iron skillets is a no. Dumbells are a no. Some of your TMs are older. Some of them are women who aren't strong. Some of them have some physical problems. Some just don't spend their free time lifting weights. Please be considerate.


Same goes for OPU’s. Stop putting heavy items on the top shelf.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Same goes for OPU’s. Stop putting heavy items on the top shelf.


I literally just removed the labels for the top shelf so they can’t anymore after one of our TMs was really hurt trying to get a heavy item from the top shelf


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I literally just removed the labels for the top shelf so they can’t anymore after one of our TMs was really hurt trying to get a heavy item from the top shelf


We are having so many issues with OPU's and STS right now. Items not in the correct location, items not there, wrong items, defective items pulled, the list goes on. I'm going to start a list to give to my GE with the issues we find so they can be addressed before the reality of Q4 kicks in.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We are having so many issues with OPU's and STS right now. Items not in the correct location, items not there, wrong items, defective items pulled, the list goes on. I'm going to start a list to give to my GE with the issues we find so they can be addressed before the reality of Q4 kicks in.


Put giant signs up that say something like “ensure items are being put in the location they’re scanned in as” and remove labels for locations you don’t want, reprint labels for those you do


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Put giant signs up that say something like “ensure items are being put in the location they’re scanned in as” and remove labels for locations you don’t want, reprint labels for those you do


I'm so tired of having to babysit at GS. If you don't want me telling you how to do your job, then stop making mistakes. Honestly, I think a lot of it is just TM's being lazy. Why would you put an item on the shelf without a label?


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2018)

TToTM: You're doing fine. She's a psycho hose beast.  Let it roll off your back and know that GSA and I both saw it and will make sure STL knows what really happened.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 21, 2018)

TToTM: The order pickup desk is in domestics. You’re scheduled in domestics. I’m scheduled in HBA, which is about as far away from domestics as you can get.

Please respond to order pickup calls so I don’t have to walk all the way across the store again 🙃


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I'm so tired of having to babysit at GS. If you don't want me telling you how to do your job, then stop making mistakes. Honestly, I think a lot of it is just TM's being lazy. Why would you put an item on the shelf without a label?


it is them being lazy but if there are signs up, then you can let LOD know, they can bring up at huddle. partner with ETL GE


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2018)

To those various TMs: Carry your discount card. You all come up to buy breakfast/lunch/snacks/whatever & I ask to scan your TM card but get "Oh! I don't have it on me. Can I just tell you my number?"
If I didn't know you worked here the answer would be "HELL NO!!!!" but as is, I type it in & remind you to carry your card.
To those idiots who STILL didn't carry their TM cards & ask why I don't remember your TM#: Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.
Next time: no card, no discount.
No kidding.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2018)

Why would you have memorized anyone else's TM#??? Yikes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2018)

I barely remember my own number, the thought of remembering someone else's after a couple of lunches....  🤣 sums it up nicely.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2018)

TTOETL:  Thanks for telling me to break the laws of physics.  By the time I finished putting the clothes on that rack the clothes were so squished that a part of me is surprised that they didn't compress to the point of forming a quantum singularity and swallowing up the Earth in the resulting black hole.  Hope no guest tries to take anything off that rack.


----------



## calimero (Oct 21, 2018)

TTOTM at guest service  : don’t be afraid to salvage items ... 
not only you accepted used sheets as return , but you put them as 
Reshop and another TM put them back on the shelf ! 
Now , as SFS , I needed those sheets for an OPU ( the only ones left n the store were those used ones ..) INF it is ... do your damn job !


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Why would you have memorized anyone else's TM#??? Yikes.


IKR?
I'm running prep/expiration dates, time/temp lists & trying to remember what day it is.
I'm sure as hell not gonna remember somebody ELSE'S number.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 21, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> To those various TMs: Carry your discount card. You all come up to buy breakfast/lunch/snacks/whatever & I ask to scan your TM card but get "Oh! I don't have it on me. Can I just tell you my number?"
> If I didn't know you worked here the answer would be "HELL NO!!!!" but as is, I type it in & remind you to carry your card.
> To those idiots who STILL didn't carry their TM cards & ask why I don't remember your TM#: Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.
> Next time: no card, no discount.
> No kidding.


I’m “educating” them all on how to have your tm# in the wallet section of cartwheel.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 21, 2018)

I know this is not exactly the TM’s fault as probably nobody trained them correctly but for the love of god if you find an item in your reshop that doesn’t look sellable and it has a pink sticker on it don’t put it on the shelf???? Then I have to deal with someone trying to buy it and the only reason it has the sticker is because I’m unable to find a DPCI for it at all so I can’t even sell it to the person at a discount or something.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 21, 2018)

TTOTL: Thanks for rescuing me. I was just trying to stock infants hardlines. I don't know fuck all about the products in that department. Thank you for noticing and being cool about stopping what you were doing to answer guest questions that I can't.

TTOETL: Thanks for being cool that I was 10 minutes late last week. Shit happens. You didn't say a word about it even though you saw me clocking in late. You increased my hours afterwords on the next schedule. Stuff like this is why when you ask me to do something I automatically say yes.

TTOGSTL: Go fuck yourself. Stop calling me on the walkie to ask if we have specific funkos in stock to hold for callers who will come in later to pick them up. Those fucking things are in three different locations and locked up in the backroom. I have work today that doesn't include locating cheap toys for resellers. The third time you walkied me last shift, I lied. I was staring right at the damn funko you asked about and said, nope not in stock because I wanted to shove it up your ass head first.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 22, 2018)

Today our ETL from hell walked by guest service as I was taking a drink of water after spending two straight hours getting through all the defects and said “what are you doing standing around? nobody else gets to. make some sales. you don’t have anything better to do than to be here so you might as well do your job.” 
First of all, I work in returns, I do the opposite of making sales so that doesn’t make any sense.
Second of all, what the fuck did you just say to me? 
Fuck off bitch this is why no one likes you


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 22, 2018)

TTOTM's from Hardlines - thanks so much for calling in/quitting tonight. Only myself and another TM had to handle the floor tonight. So much reshop waiting from earlier today, serving guests, and call requests going off. Not to mention going for backup to the front lanes.

And the zone...well, I just had to close my eyes and pretend that everything was nice & neat.


Can't wait to see what tomorrow is in store...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2018)

For TMs with no card I say “I’ll type it in this time, but know I’m really not supposed to. You can add it to your cartwheel barcode, or request a new card from HR”


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> For TMs with no card I say “I’ll type it in this time, but know I’m really not supposed to. You can add it to your cartwheel barcode, or request a new card from HR”


Kinda related question, how would putting the number on cartwheel help if there's no applicable cartwheel offers on purchases?  A couple times I've used cartwheel at self-checkout because I thought something applied and nothing did and it gave some kind of error message about no eligible offers and the TM watching SCO had to do something, I think void the cartwheel, for me to finish the transaction.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 22, 2018)

You're not actually adding your TM number to Cartwheel. Remember, Cartwheel is no longer a stand-alone, it's a facet of the Target app. You're adding it to Wallet within the app (and on your Target.com account). That one barcode collects any relevant saved Cartwheel offers, your TM discount (if entered), and your RedCard or gift card payment (if linked) with a single scan.  You do still have to scan the ad coupons or RC exclusive coupons separately, and I wish those could be incorporated as well, but I'm not sure how that would work with alerts for not meeting the purchase requirements for an ad coupon.

There was a short period where I would get the "no Cartwheel offers found" message at SCO, and the attendant just goes into store mode to clear that alert. I haven't seen it in a few weeks, though, so I think they patched whatever was popping that message.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Kinda related question, how would putting the number on cartwheel help if there's no applicable cartwheel offers on purchases?  A couple times I've used cartwheel at self-checkout because I thought something applied and nothing did and it gave some kind of error message about no eligible offers and the TM watching SCO had to do something, I think void the cartwheel, for me to finish the transaction.


That glitch has been fixed. If you add your ™ number to wallet it’ll work even if no cartwheel offers are applicable.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 22, 2018)

there's no issue with keying in a TM number if you can verify the identity of the team member

i.e., someone who actually works in your store. if it's just some rando off of the street, obviously don't do that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> there's no issue with keying in a TM number if you can verify the identity of the team member
> 
> i.e., someone who actually works in your store. if it's just some rando off of the street, obviously don't do that.


this. never do it for someone you don't recognize, even if they say they're new. if they're new they should have a temp card.


----------



## calimero (Oct 22, 2018)

TTOTM on flow : there are 3 items clearly defective on your aisle , I simply told you that you should defect those since we can’t sell them nor we can’t ship them like that ! 
Don’t tell me it’s not your job ! Because it is clearly YOUR job since it is your area ! Don’t tell me a guest did it , when YOU just put them on there ... 
also raising your voice at the ETL who joined our little conversation is not smart ...


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 22, 2018)

TTOHLTM’s - Are you fucking serious? The one time I close, and I finally know why the store looks like shit and there’s piles of stray every morning. One of you sat in electronics and talked to the electronics team member literally ALL night and would run and hide whenever you heard LOD coming by.... and the other two turned off their walkies and walked around sporting goods bouncing a ball and straightening an item every 5 minutes... you MF’s are so lucky we only have one ETL here at night who’s usually way too busy with checkouts and stuff to notice... because damn. That shit pisses me off that you’re getting paid the exact same as me to sit around and bounce a ball and talk while I work my ass off during the day cleaning up your mess... rant over


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 22, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> TTOHLTM’s - Are you fucking serious? The one time I close, and I finally know why the store looks like shit and there’s piles of stray every morning. One of you sat in electronics and talked to the electronics team member literally ALL night and would run and hide whenever you heard LOD coming by.... and the other two turned off their walkies and walked around sporting goods bouncing a ball and straightening an item every 5 minutes... you MF’s are so lucky we only have one ETL here at night who’s usually way too busy with checkouts and stuff to notice... because damn. That shit pisses me off that you’re getting paid the exact same as me to sit around and bounce a ball and talk while I work my ass off during the day cleaning up your mess... rant over



Preach. Our Saturday closers didn't even bother to take down ads in sporting goods. No one did it Sunday either. I had to stop pushing this morning and do it.


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 22, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Preach. Our Saturday closers didn't even bother to take down ads in sporting goods. No one did it Sunday either. I had to stop pushing this morning and do it.


Oh. Yep. This fucking too. I spent the first hour of my signing shift on Sunday doing ad take down because ‘they forgot’ and then I’m the one who gets talked to when ad set isn’t finishes on time... I’m so fucking done with these kids. They act like because they’re in high school they don’t have to work hard. I’m in high school too bud and I work my ass off. I know they can do it if they try, but they’re always too busy on their phones or in the bathroom vaping...


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2018)

Have you told leadership?  If they are regularly not taking down the ad, then that means they are lying when the LOD starts asking if the ad is down in different locations on Saturday night.


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Have you told leadership?  If they are regularly not taking down the ad, then that means they are lying when the LOD starts asking if the ad is down in different locations on Saturday night.


Well they probably do ‘take down ad’, they just seem to *randomly* forget large sections and aisles. Leadership is aware. Hopefully they’re getting coached for all this dumb shit.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 23, 2018)

TTOGSA. If you call up for reshop pick up several times within the hour for all areas, and the reshop is sitting there, unsorted, & in incorrect areas, thanks for that extra 25 minutes on sorting everything there. Our plates are full as it is with zone catch up from yesterday's fun of me and another Hardlines TM.

Also, stop giving me Halloween items that belong in one spot! The red corner price mark should be a clear indication that it's. Not. Mine.

/rant


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 23, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> Also, stop giving me Halloween items that belong in one spot! The red corner price mark should be a clear indication that it's. Not. Mine.



We keep having the opposite issue here. All mini seasonal items keep getting mixed in with one spot by two of our GSAs and a few Service Desk TMs no matter how many times I explain it to them. Like, how do you not know your own items. 

I have a nice passive agressive sign up saying department 234 is one spot, 240 is seasonal on our one spot bin.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 23, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Preach. Our Saturday closers didn't even bother to take down ads in sporting goods. No one did it Sunday either. I had to stop pushing this morning and do it.


Thank god we still have a dedicated signing shift for ad takedown on Saturday nights. I have a feeling that will be gone soon though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 23, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> Also, stop giving me Halloween items that belong in one spot! The red corner price mark should be a clear indication that it's. Not. Mine.


It's not just you.  Despite the red price tag softlines gets all the socks, hats, scarves, sunglasses and whatever else is a cheap imitation of what is in softlines.  I don't mind the first time through very much, but when the same exact item is tossed back into softlines reshop I get majorly annoyed.  (Same thing with the socks and necklaces that belong in electronics, the smaller luggage items, the Speedo swim shoes, OTC medications marketed for "kids and babies" and the cosmetics bags.  A little annoying the first time, really annoying when I toss them into the hardlines cart and they get immediately tossed back into the softlines cart.)


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 23, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> Also, stop giving me Halloween items that belong in one spot! The red corner price mark should be a clear indication that it's. Not. Mine.





idkwhattodo said:


> We keep having the opposite issue here. All mini seasonal items keep getting mixed in with one spot by two of our GSAs and a few Service Desk TMs no matter how many times I explain it to them. Like, how do you not know your own items.
> 
> I have a nice passive agressive sign up saying department 234 is one spot, 240 is seasonal on our one spot bin.





Tessa120 said:


> It's not just you.  Despite the red price tag softlines gets all the socks, hats, scarves, sunglasses and whatever else is a cheap imitation of what is in softlines.  I don't mind the first time through very much, but when the same exact item is tossed back into softlines reshop I get majorly annoyed.  (Same thing with the socks and necklaces that belong in electronics, the smaller luggage items, the Speedo swim shoes, OTC medications marketed for "kids and babies" and the cosmetics bags.  A little annoying the first time, really annoying when I toss them into the hardlines cart and they get immediately tossed back into the softlines cart.)




YES YES YES OMFG YES. It drives me batty when my own team can't figure out how to sort into the bins correctly. We have the POS. We have MyDevices. Use them.  Do not assume you know where something belongs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2018)

Partner with GSTMs and remind them (though they should know) if that fails go to GSTL. At my store GSTMs know but seasonal cashiers try to be helpful and sort their own reshop and get mixed up


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 23, 2018)

It's an all around problem.  Hardlines comes to get their reshop and sees the Johnson's Baby Oil Gel and a cosmetics bag that looks like a purse and tosses it back into our cart.  Electronics sees the socks, same thing.  GS sees socks when they pull out Bullseye reshop and don't flip the tag and tosses it in our cart.

It goes in reverse too.  I try to be as careful as I can, but sometimes when I bring up the cart that's been collecting hardlines reshop all day and empty it there will be toys or stuffed animals that are supposed to be in girls or boys, or stuffy nose saline remedies, or those stupid stuffed animals that are clearly not baby safe but are in the baby section, or Wild Fable cosmetics that were tossed in by a softlines TM earlier in the day.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 23, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> YES YES YES OMFG YES. It drives me batty when my own team can't figure out how to sort into the bins correctly. We have the POS. We have MyDevices. Use them.  Do not assume you know where something belongs.



My store's guest service team is terrible about scanning items. They send out things to be reshopped that scan as defects and rewraps. It's their job to deal with those items.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> My store's guest service team is terrible about scanning items. They send out things to be reshopped that scan as defects and rewraps. It's their job to deal with those items.


That’s not good. Partner with them or GSTL or ETLGE. Look we’re all human and make mistakes but if it’s consistent it needs to get addressed and that can’t happen if no one knows about it


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 23, 2018)

Overnight and sales floor used to send that crap to the backroom mixed in with the overstock. Chargebacks, recalls. NOP, reticket, out-of-package, clearance, price change, MIRs, expired, vendor, you name it, they sent it to the backroom. Overnight’s speciality was leaking chem bottles on the top tier of a cart leaking on everything else, and let’s not forget ripped flour bags doing the same. ETLs knew and didn’t care. Lazy asshats. ASANTS, I’m sure, but frustrating for our backroom.🤬


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s not good. Partner with them or GSTL or ETLGE. Look we’re all human and make mistakes but if it’s consistent it needs to get addressed and that can’t happen if no one knows about it



I wouldn't do that. We just have one guy and I'm not sure if he's a GSTL or ETLGE. I am sure that he's a complete asshat. I'd never take an issue to him for people making mistakes. Maybe I'll mention something to one of our more chill GSAs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> I wouldn't do that. We just have one guy and I'm not sure if he's a GSTL or ETLGE. I am sure that he's a complete asshat. I'd never take an issue to him for people making mistakes. Maybe I'll mention something to one of our more chill GSAs.


That works too. Just let someone know— the problem won’t get fixed otherwise. Or just try talking to GSTMs.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That works too. Just let someone know— the problem won’t get fixed otherwise. Or just try talking to GSTMs.



Yeah, if it keeps happening, I'll figure how who to talk to about it. I've got a GSA or two in mind. I just don't want to get the GSTMs in trouble. They often drive me crazy, but they're nice to me. I need them for some key aspects of my job and they always help me quickly with that stuff.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, if it keeps happening, I'll figure how who to talk to about it. I've got a GSA or two in mind. I just don't want to get the GSTMs in trouble. They often drive me crazy, but they're nice to me. I need them for some key aspects of my job and they always help me quickly with that stuff.


so go to GSTMs first. "hey guys. I've been getting a lot of missed salvage and items missing Online Item stickers in reshop. just make sure to double check before you put it in. Thanks so much"


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Same goes for OPU’s. Stop putting heavy items on the top shelf.


They always put bookcases and desks all the way up at the top. Thankfully I can handle it, but I need to come over to help from time to time, which is understandable.

Our whole OPU system has been a mess lately. There’s been missing items and items in the wrong place, then I have to take responsibility for backroom’s mistakes 😒


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOGSA: you 👏 are 👏 not 👏 a 👏 team 👏 lead 👏



Attn: Neither are you, TOPA.  No matter how many times you say it, you are NOT a TL.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOETL:. Playing tit-for-tat with my department is simply affecting our productivity rather than improving it.  You are hindering us from success, efficiency, and productivity by telling your folks to stuff their stuff down our backroom aisles.  We need help, not hindrance.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOTM: If you don't get through all your abandons before closing, there are a few acceptable things you can do with them. One of them is not leaving a full cart of unsorted abandons for me to find in the morning.


----------



## Bullseye01 (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOTM, learn how to read the DPCI number  Quit stocking things in the wrong space when the price point doesn't even match and for the love of all that is holy, back stock your stuff correctly.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOTM: We've had multiple people coming in from other stores for support help during our remodel, but you are by far the rudest and worst ever. You had a 3 tier full of random stuff at the end of your shift because you couldn't be bothered to clean up after yourself and then just stuffed it into the backroom, two days later it's still there. I feel sorry for anyone that tells me to put it away (I've been doing soft lines remodel, too) because I'm not going to.


----------



## SNS12345 (Oct 25, 2018)

TTOTL stop lifting so many heavy boxes. You are so, so, so pregnant right now you are going to hurt yourself. This morning you had myself and two other bulky dudes around you and every time we turned around you were trying to lift a christmas tree or cat litter. We are all more than willing to help you, please just let one of us do it for you. Every time I looked over at you you had your hand on your back, you are clearly in pain. Please, take care of yourself, your health and your baby's health are far more important than the job. I swear I will never be mad or annoyed if you call me to lift something heavy.


----------



## soyaxo (Oct 25, 2018)

TTOTL: Thank you for treating me like a person and even making good jokes with me! I can tell you are trying to become better, and although I don’t trust you 100% yet I do respect how personable you are and your empathy for your team members truly shows. Thank you.


----------



## NKG (Oct 25, 2018)

Ttotm-

Cool you found an empty package that I found and forgot about. Then you wasted APs time by calling them over and saying something along the lines that I must have stole it. When AP reviews video to see I never go in that aisle, they will get bored and move on. However, I have a long list of shady stuff you do daily but everyone just turns their head at it. I'd bet money you stole it since it was buried deep and a guest wouldn't find time to do all that work. Oh I know exactly what you're up too...  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 25, 2018)

NKG said:


> Ttotm-
> 
> Cool you found an empty package that I found and forgot about. Then you wasted APs time by calling them over and saying something along the lines that I must have stole it. When AP reviews video to see I never go in that aisle, they will get bored and move on. However, I have a long list of shady stuff you do daily but everyone just turns their head at it. I'd bet money you stole it since it was buried deep and a guest wouldn't find time to do all that work. Oh I know exactly what you're up too...  🤔🤔🤔


Bet AP would like to know, too...😉


----------



## NKG (Oct 25, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Bet AP would like to know, too...😉




I've tried...just waiting for something good...


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 25, 2018)

NKG said:


> I've tried...just waiting for something good...



Assuming your AP folks aren't entirely stupid, their antenna went up as soon as your TM tried to claim you stole it...


----------



## calimero (Oct 26, 2018)

Ttotms : ok , there are famous people coming to the store , they are doing a movie nearby ... leave them alone ... 
They are shopping , you are supposed to be working ... 
I never felt so embarrassed by their behaviors ..


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 26, 2018)

calimero said:


> Ttotms : ok , there are famous people coming to the store , they are doing a movie nearby ... leave them alone ...
> They are shopping , you are supposed to be working ...
> I never felt so embarrassed by their behaviors ..


That's an understandable sin though.  How I interacted with Erin Gray when I crossed paths with her in a hotel hallway and thought her a fellow convention goer was completely different from how I interacted with Andrew Robinson when I was getting his autograph.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 28, 2018)

thanks for NOT pulling sandwiches last night guys

there were three of you


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 29, 2018)

TTOGSA: please don’t involve me in any of your drama because I will choose that other person over you every day of the week even though I do like you. thank you and goodbye until you act your age.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 29, 2018)

TTOTM: Maybe don't give the new person little to no direction about their area, and then expect them to finish everything and get everything looking perfect in the most shopped area of the store, and don't get on their case for leaving push items on the floor for the next shift when you also have them running all over the store until the last five minutes before their shift ends?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2018)

V 42 said:


> TTOTM: Maybe don't give the new person little to no direction about their area, and then expect them to finish everything and get everything looking perfect in the most shopped area of the store, and don't get on their case for leaving push items on the floor for the next shift when you also have them running all over the store until the last five minutes before their shift ends?


You’ll learn that there is no such thing as training at Target. Ask for help from fellow team members, observe and learn. It sucks, but it’s a sink or swim culture.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2018)

TTOTM: We were both in Domestics last night, but I was the only one answering phone calls and handling OPU orders (the desk is by domestics). Meanwhile, the reshop was piling up at guest services all night (3 carts at once!) I would’ve picked it up earlier, which I eventually did, but I was a little distracted running around all night. All you were doing was zoning. You’re not a new team member, you’ve been here for over a year. So please, if you’re not too busy and reshop is called, please pick it up. If you’re busy, let me know


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh and another thing, it’s amazing that we’re getting all these new seasonal hires, but no one was assigned seasonal last night. That reshop was fun to deal with at the end of the night 🙃


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 30, 2018)

TTOLOD: It was highly annoying hearing you on the walkie several times last night asking: "WHO'S GETTING THE PHOOONNNNNEEE?!?"

Would be nice if you can help out once in a while since all of us are working recovery of reshop, zone, guests in-store, backup on lanes, working pulls. I'd say you're not immune from guest interaction... 😔

Also would be nice if there was a list of TM's scheduled to answer the phone for that particular evening...


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 30, 2018)

No dedicated operator? Why not?


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 30, 2018)

I was told that my store no longer has someone stationed at the fitting room after 7 pm. I don't know if that means the FR is entirely closed at that point. The SLTMs are all on the floor working reshop and zoning instead, and phones are being sent to ring over the PA system. This came up when I watched LOD and GSTL trying to figure out how to answer calls on the Zebra a week or so ago.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 30, 2018)

Phones are forwarded to zebras, so no need for overhead ringing nor operator.  Fitting room is tag teamed now, and nobody is "stationed" there.  Reshop is getting done just fine.  We are ULV.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> No dedicated operator? Why not?





GoodyNN said:


> I was told that my store no longer has someone stationed at the fitting room after 7 pm. I don't know if that means the FR is entirely closed at that point. The SLTMs are all on the floor working reshop and zoning instead, and phones are being sent to ring over the PA system. This came up when I watched LOD and GSTL trying to figure out how to answer calls on the Zebra a week or so ago.



Something like that. There is still a SL TM that will take turns covering the fitting room for an hour, but now our store delegates all store calls to both a Softlines or Hardlines TM for an hour to cover calls when the store phone rings. I'm barely getting familiar on using the zebra, and I finally know how to pick up a call (ex. 2280, etc.)


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 30, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Phones are forwarded to zebras, so no need for overhead ringing nor operator.  Fitting room is tag teamed now, and nobody is "stationed" there.  Reshop is getting done just fine.  We are ULV.



I hate that stupid Zebra app. The phone ringing when I sign into it is almost as annoying as the drive-up honking. Thus, I don't sign in and just run to the electronics boat for the cordless when I'm paged to take a call.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 30, 2018)

At a huddle we were told to use the zebras to pick up calls after the operator announced who the call is for. The cordless is swapped between softlines TMs throughout the day for answering the outside calls. Even if no one is assigned to the fitting room, well, it's not much different than a couple years ago when the FRO was not at the fitting room most of the night due to reshop and zoning and still answered calls.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 30, 2018)

We don’t have an operator anymore and we just have a rack by the fitting room that says “hang unwanted items here” which means the entire hallway and floor nearby has clothes thrown on the ground because guests aren’t capable of hanging up a shirt


----------



## V 42 (Oct 30, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> You’ll learn that there is no such thing as training at Target. Ask for help from fellow team members, observe and learn. It sucks, but it’s a sink or swim culture.


Things were a lot different the first time I worked for them  At least 99.9% of my guests have been nice, and most of the bosses and coworkers are nice. (Though there are a few assholes, unfortunately they're ones I seem to have to deal with on a daily basis...)


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

Dear closing A&A TMs:  What the hell do you do at night?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Dear closing A&A TMs:  What the hell do you do at night?


Ditto closing backroom TMs. It doesn’t take two of you five hours each to pick OPUs and set up the line...🙄


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Dear closing A&A TMs:  What the hell do you do at night?


Sometimes it just goes all sorts of wrong.  A lot of times it goes somewhat wrong.  Evening guests seem to relish being the chaos factor as outrageously as possible.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 2, 2018)

TTO(new)STL: read the damn contract before you start lecturing me on what we _have_ to do under it. Nowhere does it state that we are to act as “backup” for the front lanes when y’all are short-handed. And threatening to “report us” for refusing to ring out Target items if the guest isn’t picking up a rx is a pretty shitty thing to do. Go ahead and “report” me, my DM has been in the pharmacy when I’ve refused!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 2, 2018)

It never occurred to me that pharmacy could back up the lanes, but I always wonder--who can back up the pharmacy? Occasionally we get calls for additional cashiers to the pharmacy, but...can we do that?


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Yeah.... fuck you again. Another night spent entirely in the fucking Playground because someone can't be bothered to read.


As someone who had to do playground w/o a device all the time and dominated it, I agree 100%.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

Fix It said:


> Almost like you have to earn it, huh? Lol


Except that some of us have deserved to make that much for years...


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Dear closing A&A TMs:  What the hell do you do at night?


Sometimes cleaning poop out of the fitting rooms. I wish I was kidding, but I'm not.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I had one of those.  She was angry sounding and sometimes downright rude every time I told her that she would be contacted via phone or email, and she just kept calling back for days.  I can understand persistence, but honey, vinegar, flies, be cheerful sounding.


We actually had a girl call and ask a HRTM why she didn't pass the drug test 😑


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 2, 2018)

To that team lead- You’ve been here for like 6 years, and you still say DCPI. It’s a big pet peeve of mine, get it right!


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i'm really curious what the margins are on Bullseye's Playground. all of it comes from China so it's cheap to produce.


I'm sure it's insanely high. That's why it's on the right hand side in most stores when you walk in the door. That's usually where the most profitable items in any retail store are usually located.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 2, 2018)

TTOflowTM: Restocking individual LOL balls is easy. You don't put them next to the box. Flip the box over, put the ball in, and then put the box back on the shelf right side up. How has this never occured to you?

TTotherflowTM: When despite your Herculean efforts to do so you can't figure out how to shove more of an item of the shelf, maybe consider not just leaving it on the floor in front of the shelf? Don't think who is doing it has gone unnoticed.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 2, 2018)

Flip the box never occurred to me, either.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Finding an unlocated item buried in push is really really really super duper hit or miss. Depending on how bad your store is the probability of finding it is 5% if you're lucky. The only time I've successfully found something like that after an earnest effort was in a cart of repack push in sporting goods. A guest was looking for a specific DPCI of Camelbak water bottle and I dug through 3 carts of push that were already out on the floor to find it. I only spotted it because it happened to have the DPCI printed on the box and it was broken out into a cart. Had it still been in a repack, not broken out, on a pallet somewhere in the backroom, forget about it.


Exactly. Our softlines truck for Thursday was 150 repacks plus assortment packs. Didn't get completely sorted until 2:30 today (Friday). Good luck finding one pair of leggings in that.


----------



## HLN13 (Nov 2, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> It never occurred to me that pharmacy could back up the lanes, but I always wonder--who can back up the pharmacy? Occasionally we get calls for additional cashiers to the pharmacy, but...can we do that?


ASANTS but Pharmacy just hits that at my store whenever they need the GSTL or LOD over there, so it might just be that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 2, 2018)

TTOTM: Why did you tell that guest on Wednesday that we stop processing Order Pickups at 10:40? I know you don’t want to be bothered at that time, but you can’t just start making up policies out of your ass. We can process order pickups until the store closes. They have barely any time to pick up orders as it is. That’s not cool.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Ditto closing backroom TMs. It doesn’t take two of you five hours each to pick OPUs and set up the line...🙄


Well at my store they spend at least 20 minutes clogging up the softlines sort area with random transition or other shit that isn't supposed to be there.


----------



## fun at target (Nov 3, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Well at my store they spend at least 20 minutes clogging up the softlines sort area with random transition or other shit that isn't supposed to be there.



Wait your store closings backroom sets the line up for you. At mine flow does it on there own in the  AM.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Nov 3, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Why did you tell that guest on Wednesday that we stop processing Order Pickups at 10:40? I know you don’t want to be bothered at that time, but you can’t just start making up policies out of your ass. We can process order pickups until the store closes. They have barely any time to pick up orders as it is. That’s not cool.


Fuck guests that order shit right before we stop picking for the night, or pick it up five minutes before close


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 3, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> It never occurred to me that pharmacy could back up the lanes, but I always wonder--who can back up the pharmacy? Occasionally we get calls for additional cashiers to the pharmacy, but...can we do that?


Pharmacy never gets a walkie so they push the button if they put in a change request (and the GSA is ignoring it) or they need the LOD to deal with a guest. Occasionally it’s just that a guest needs something in that area and the pharmacy doesn’t know the location so they need a tm with a device to help the guest.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 3, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Occasionally it’s just that a guest needs something in that area and the pharmacy doesn’t know the location so they need a tm with a device to help the guest.



That part doesn't make sense.  There'd be quicker results simply by calling Target and asking for a TM with a my device to be sent for a guest.  My store also calls Target when there's a spill near the pharmacy.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 3, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Pharmacy never gets a walkie so they push the button if they put in a change request (and the GSA is ignoring it) or they need the LOD to deal with a guest. Occasionally it’s just that a guest needs something in that area and the pharmacy doesn’t know the location so they need a tm with a device to help the guest.



Interesting. Pharmacy gets a walkie in my store, and will call for guest assistance to the pharmacy if a guest needs help. I would have assumed they'd call for LOD the same way, but using the additional cashier button makes sense.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 3, 2018)

fun at target said:


> Wait your store closings backroom sets the line up for you. At mine flow does it on there own in the  AM.


We used to have to set it up ourselves. But the point is that we can't move around to sort efficiently and the SFSrTL is constantly telling me to "work faster" and I'm literally about to drop kick her today.

Edit: When flow team members finish a u-boat or flat, it goes straight back to its designated spot, no exceptions. Nothing else is supposed to be put on the line anymore. The softlines area gets set up in the AM but is supposed to be left clear for us to do so. Seriously considering asking our PMT if it's possible (and also allowed) to fence off the area somehow so nothing can be left there.


----------



## Far from newbie (Nov 3, 2018)

TTOTM:  I die a little more inside every time you yell “GAHEAD” when answering a walkie call.  So unprofessional, immature and downright annoying !!
           Wish we could set up a swear jar and make you put in a donation to charity every time you say it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 3, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> It never occurred to me that pharmacy could back up the lanes, but I always wonder--who can back up the pharmacy? Occasionally we get calls for additional cashiers to the pharmacy, but...can we do that?



CVS cannot backup at the lanes and Target TMs are not allowed to backup at CVS per the contract we have with them.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 3, 2018)

TTOTM:  When hanging a bunch of Ava & Viv that just went on clearance, I can understand mistakenly using XXL tabs for a 4X shirt, as they are the same color.  Same for XL and 3X.  But all those L, M and even S tabs for the plus size shirts???  Were you high, or was this a really dumb joke you were playing?


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 4, 2018)

To those team members that were in HBA and Chemicals last night- Thanks for not taking the signs down in your department last night! Not only did I have a shitload of signs to put up this morning, but I had to take your signs down as well when the store opened! An entire half large bag’s worth of them!


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 4, 2018)

TTOTM - I was covering cashier breaks and walked out to the racetrack to find the GSTL to see where to go next. You were stocking snacks on the checklanes and commented about how backed up it was. I agreed and opened a lane to get the lines down. You kept stocking snacks. 

WTF? You are a cashier! Put down the snacks and help people check out! I can guarantee you will not be kept on after Q4 if you don’t step up your game. Ignoring guests that are 4-5 deep in line while you put out bags of veggie sticks doesn’t endear you to anyone.


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Nov 5, 2018)

TTOTM who was with me at the Service Desk yesterday: I understand that I am new up there and make mistakes. I can accept that I may not be your favorite person. However, I think telling people "God I wish you were up here, I need people who know what the fuck they're doing" right in front of me and generally being a huge bitch for our whole shift seemed a little uncalled for.
In other news, I think I'm going to try and switch departments at the start of next year because the Service Desk and the people that work there stress me out too much


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 5, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> TTOTM who was with me at the Service Desk yesterday: I understand that I am new up there and make mistakes. I can accept that I may not be your favorite person. However, I think telling people "God I wish you were up here, I need people who know what the fuck they're doing" right in front of me and generally being a huge bitch for our whole shift seemed a little uncalled for.
> In other news, I think I'm going to try and switch departments at the start of next year because the Service Desk and the people that work there stress me out too much


That’s just wrong. When you are new in a workcenter the veteran TMs should be helping you learn the tips and tricks of the trade, not berating you for not knowing everything. It benefits them as well as you because then they have someone to work with who knows “what the fuck they’re doing”. Hang in there. Hope you get to switch departments, but after the holidays may be a bad time because hours are so low in all areas at that point that there may not be hours where you want to go.🙄 Good Luck!🍀


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Nov 5, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> That’s just wrong. When you are new in a workcenter the veteran TMs should be helping you learn the tips and tricks of the trade, not berating you for not knowing everything. It benefits them as well as you because then they have someone to work with who knows “what the fuck they’re doing”. Hang in there. Hope you get to switch departments, but after the holidays may be a bad time because hours are so low in all areas at that point that there may not be hours where you want to go.🙄 Good Luck!🍀


Thanks. I figured I'd wait until January because it's just way too crazy right now with all the seasonal stuff.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 5, 2018)

TTOsoftlinesTM - When you walkied for someone in hardlines that a guest needed help with a stroller, you might have mentioned that the guest wanted to know about the various features of every freaking stroller we carry while her husband was FaceTiming her starting every sentence with "babe" and one of her kids was saying "Mom, just get that one every 30 seconds." That might have gotten someone over who actually knows something about strollers (ok, probably not) and not someone who thinks they are going over just to grab a stroller for the guest. You might as well have called me over for breast pumps because I know as much about strollers as I know about them.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 5, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> Thanks. I figured I'd wait until January because it's just way too crazy right now with all the seasonal stuff.


The craziness has barely started at the SD.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> TTOTM who was with me at the Service Desk yesterday: I understand that I am new up there and make mistakes. I can accept that I may not be your favorite person. However, I think telling people "God I wish you were up here, I need people who know what the fuck they're doing" right in front of me and generally being a huge bitch for our whole shift seemed a little uncalled for.


That's when you give them a surprised look & say "Gee, I thought I was training with the 'best' person up here! Am I mistaken?" (add a sidelong look).


----------



## RightArm (Nov 5, 2018)

TTOTM:  Thank you for hanging in there with me during the accessories set.  People who say shoes is the 9th level of hell have never set accessories.  ><


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 5, 2018)

RightArm said:


> TTOTM:  Thank you for hanging in there with me during the accessories set.  People who say shoes is the 9th level of hell have never set accessories.  ><


I love shoes. I cannot with accessories, especially handbags lol.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Nov 6, 2018)

TTOCashier, your attitude would never work up at guest service. please stop making us uncomfortable by asking us to train you every five seconds. i don’t care if you think you have more experience in retail than all of us... your attitude is going to get you in trouble plus makes all of us reluctant to work with you. 

also, we actually do work up at the service desk and by the look of self checkout when you run it, you don’t do much.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 6, 2018)

RightArm said:


> TTOTM:  Thank you for hanging in there with me during the accessories set.  People who say shoes is the 9th level of hell have never set accessories.  ><


The 9th hell is a timeshare and both areas have deeds to part of the year.


----------



## LearningTree (Nov 6, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> Thanks. I figured I'd wait until January because it's just way too crazy right now with all the seasonal stuff.



Now is the time to start cross-training. December will be so hectic you won't get a proper training. In January hours will be cut and it'll be hard to get yourself into another department. Just remember, come Q1 you'll most likely need to work in the front to keep your hours up, so don't burn any bridges as you start to train in other areas. From what I've seen, the front and Flex are the most "recession" proof. This could very well vary by district. My DM places a top priority on meeting Flex metrics.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 6, 2018)

TTOTM - Thank you so much for stepping up and covering my breaks and lunch at SCO. Everyone else either didn't know how to do it, want to do it, or both. You were willing to have a quick run down of how self-checkout goes and what to do in certain situations at SCO. If you ever have a similar situation happen to you too in the near future, I have your back.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 6, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOTM:  When hanging a bunch of Ava & Viv that just went on clearance, I can understand mistakenly using XXL tabs for a 4X shirt, as they are the same color.  Same for XL and 3X.  But all those L, M and even S tabs for the plus size shirts???  Were you high, or was this a really dumb joke you were playing?


Some moron thought XL=1X, XXL=2X. We think it was one of the high school girls that isn't there anymore, thank goodness, but I was about to lose it if that didn't stop.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2018)

RightArm said:


> TTOTM:  Thank you for hanging in there with me during the accessories set.  People who say shoes is the 9th level of hell have never set accessories.  ><


My first Christmas was in softlines.
My TL gave me a PDT & several repacks of pantyhose to fill the wall.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 6, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Some moron thought XL=1X, XXL=2X. We think it was one of the high school girls that isn't there anymore, thank goodness, but I was about to lose it if that didn't stop.


That is still a lot better than a bunch of 1X shirts on M hangers.  And now I found neatly folded and neatly stacked AND shirts put on top of identical style Ava & Viv shirts on a table.  I'm starting to think fat shaming.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 6, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Some moron thought XL=1X, XXL=2X. We think it was one of the high school girls that isn't there anymore, thank goodness, but I was about to lose it if that didn't stop.


I still don't understand why those were different, but I don't work in softlines, so...


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 6, 2018)

TTOTM- you are NOT a TL. Stop bossing me around, especially since I was put with you since I work salesfloor A&A and you don't. I was literally placed with you because I knew what to do and you didn't. I've been working with you since September and you still can't sort anything right, so stop trying to tell me how to do my damn job. We are supposed to be a team.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 6, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I still don't understand why those were different, but I don't work in softlines, so...


XL and XXL aren't plus size. 1X and 2X are plus size. If you put the shirts up next to each other, they'd be very different.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 6, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I still don't understand why those were different, but I don't work in softlines, so...


Plus sizes are different than regular sizes, both in name and in cut.  The cut is a little more flattering for those with the shape of a Paleolithic fertility goddess.  I personally tried on UT size 18 jeans and UT size 18W jeans, and they are identical from mid-hip down but from mid-hip up the plus size had a ton of extra room in the belly and waistband.  If someone is in that gray area where the sizes overlap, then a plus size X is the same size as regular size XL and a plus size 1X is the same as a regular size XXL.  2X is roughly a size larger than an XXL.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 6, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Some moron thought XL=1X, XXL=2X.



They aren't? I never knew.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 6, 2018)

I can also confirm I assumed 1X=XL and 2X=XXL. That would make logical sense... good thing I don’t work in softlines.


----------



## Dog (Nov 6, 2018)

I thought they were the same thing until I told that to my grandma and she smacked me upside the head in a Burlington Coat Factory


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 6, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> They aren't? I never knew.


Me either.😳


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I can also confirm I assumed 1X=XL and 2X=XXL. That would make logical sense... good thing I don’t work in softlines.


I think it is logical too, and wouldn't think a thing of someone new making that mistake. Aggravated about fixing it if I kept seeing it over and over but not aggravated at the person who hasn't been taught better.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Nov 7, 2018)

TTOTM: I understand you're from SFS, but to hit the Electronics call button, because the guest needs help, and you had a walkie....😐


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2018)

TT(two) TMs:  Thank  you for being willing to take on the phone.  I had a lot to do and no zebra and you needed yours but you volunteered to answer the phones with just a brief tutorial.  And to that one hardlines TM.... you are absolutely the best ever.  You've been sharing phone duties with us all week.  Appreciate you more than you'll ever know.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 7, 2018)

TTOTM: Please stop being a condescending twit who acts like everyone else is an idiot, while you're not even bothering to listen to what someone's telling you.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2018)

V 42 said:


> TTOTM: Please stop being a condescending twit who acts like everyone else is an idiot, while you're not even bothering to listen to what someone's telling you.


My last ETL must have been cloned...😂


----------



## V 42 (Nov 7, 2018)

Possibly! This person will take something you're handing them and ask if you know where it goes, and then insist that the packaging is missing. Uh, no. It came like that, I know where it goes, I'm *trying* to show you that one of the ones I brought up doesn't have a barcode.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> TTOTM- you are NOT a TL. Stop bossing me around, especially since I was put with you since I work salesfloor A&A and you don't. I was literally placed with you because I knew what to do and you didn't. I've been working with you since September and you still can't sort anything right, so stop trying to tell me how to do my damn job. We are supposed to be a team.


We all have that one team member. It’s so annoying.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 10, 2018)

To those flow team members- If something doesn’t have a location and has a future set date, don’t push it on the floor. It needs to be backstocked. We can’t just stock items in random locations now, understand?


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Nov 10, 2018)

TTO Cashier- When I said hey have you by chance seen BoB, and you replied, who's Bob!?! I dunno ask the GSA...I couldn't help but suppress a laugh going off stage.

Oy.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Plus sizes are different than regular sizes, both in name and in cut.  The cut is a little more flattering for those with the shape of a Paleolithic fertility goddess.  I personally tried on UT size 18 jeans and UT size 18W jeans, and they are identical from mid-hip down but from mid-hip up the plus size had a ton of extra room in the belly and waistband.  If someone is in that gray area where the sizes overlap, then a plus size X is the same size as regular size XL and a plus size 1X is the same as a regular size XXL.  2X is roughly a size larger than an XXL.


Regardless, Ava and Viv does not come in XL or XXL, only X-4X, so it still looks weird. Not as bad as a M instead of 2X of course. But neither way is "brand."


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 10, 2018)

Dog said:


> I thought they were the same thing until I told that to my grandma and she smacked me upside the head in a Burlington Coat Factory


I like your Grandma.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 10, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Regardless, Ava and Viv does not come in XL or XXL, only X-4X, so it still looks weird. Not as bad as a M instead of 2X of course. But neither way is "brand."


No, not brand, but understandable and forgivable.  Far more forgivable than the S-M-L tabs I was pulling off Ava & Viv hangers.

On a related note, have you noticed that some of the regular size graphic tees have "2XL" listed as the size?


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> No, not brand, but understandable and forgivable.  Far more forgivable than the S-M-L tabs I was pulling off Ava & Viv hangers.
> 
> On a related note, have you noticed that some of the regular size graphic tees have "2XL" listed as the size?


I agree.

Yeah, but in Mens far more than RTW. Occasionally I see it in sleep.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 10, 2018)

You're right, I forgot about the men's tanks.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 10, 2018)

Some of the Mens graphic tees have it too. But like, the exact same shirt will have one be XXL and one 2XL.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 10, 2018)

We don't carry plus size or big & tall graphic tees, only the standard size ones.  I can't remember the specific brand, but one of the graphic tee brands has "2XL" printed in the neck and yet the size is XXL.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 10, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> TTO Cashier- When I said hey have you by chance seen BoB, and you replied, who's Bob!?! I dunno ask the GSA...I couldn't help but suppress a laugh going off stage.
> 
> Oy.


Lol no one teaches those acronyms at my store.
I learned them from some girl who came from Walmart. BoB and LIsA.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> We don't carry plus size or big & tall graphic tees, only the standard size ones.  I can't remember the specific brand, but one of the graphic tee brands has "2XL" printed in the neck and yet the size is XXL.


No, I know. They're the same size too. They're both XXL sized, but some are labeled as 2XL and some as XXL. Same exact shirt though. Idk why we get the same shirt in the same size labeled two different ways, but we have.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 11, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Lol no one teaches those acronyms at my store.
> I learned them from some girl who came from Walmart. BoB and LIsA.


I thought they got a divorce, good to hear that they are back together.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 11, 2018)

There's MITCH, too. Merchandise In The Customer's Hand.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2018)

Wasn't MITCH BOB & LISA's son?


----------



## idkwhattodo (Nov 11, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> TTO Cashier- When I said hey have you by chance seen BoB, and you replied, who's Bob!?! I dunno ask the GSA...I couldn't help but suppress a laugh going off stage.
> 
> Oy.


My first day of cashier training and the only thing the trainer asked me was Bob and Lisa. I responded with, “I’m sorry. I don’t know them yet.” And then I awkwardly went, “OH oh Oh!!! The first page of the book!!!” I still cringe thinking about this moment.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 11, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> My first day of cashier training and the only thing the trainer asked me was Bob and Lisa. I responded with, “I’m sorry. I don’t know them yet.” And then I awkwardly went, “OH oh Oh!!! The first page of the book!!!” I still cringe thinking about this moment.


No one at Spot ever mentioned Bob and Lisa to me so when someone finally said it, I went, "I don't know who Bob is, but I think Lisa is on her break...oh! I thought that was just a Walmart thing!"


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 13, 2018)

TTOETL Maybe instead of giving us a hard time about getting the entire workload done while we're disgustingly understaffed, you could try understanding. But no, keep giving us a hard time. Keep fighting me on it. Just keep pushing until we quit and you don't have anyone but trainees left for the rest of Q4.


----------



## Gain Detergent (Nov 13, 2018)

That LOD who has something to say every time he passes by you. I’m thinking about transferring to the store where a shooting just happened in hopes of getting shot by a stray bullet


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2018)

To those softlines TMs:

Please don't turn the closet into something that looks like the set for a disaster movie.  Please don't store fixtures in there.  Please don't store sign holders and clearance signs in there.  Please don't leave multiple rolls of trash bags unrolled in there.  Please don't store chemicals with broken tops in there.  Please don't hide clothes in every rarely looked in niche.  Please don't leave dozens of hanger tabs all over the floor.  Please don't leave hangers all over the floor.  Please don't leave stuff all over the desk at the end of your shift.  Please clean up whatever mess happens on your watch.  I'm really tired of having to clean up all that mess, which leaves me less time to do things like reshop and zone and keep the fitting room looking nice, which means I'm getting talked to about why I'm slower than everyone.

Btw, if you continue to ignore my requests, enjoy your anonymous mess making while it lasts.  I'm tired of this dance, and now whenever there's a big mess I'm calling leadership over so it can be documented.  I was told that if I do this someone will be looking at past schedules to figure out who left the mess because leadership in charge of softlines is also tired of the mess.


----------



## calimero (Nov 14, 2018)

To that new SFS Tm : 
Yes , you have been here for over a month ( less than 6 weeks ) , if you are scheduled SFS but are pulled to push truck by the STL , because we have too many people scheduled for SFS ... just go push truck .. 
and stop following me around and ask me if I have found everything .. WTF , I have been working for Target for the past 8 years, I know my way around .. 
and stop whining that you don’t like pushing truck .. just go away while I am training your replacement ...


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 14, 2018)

TTCoupleOfNewTMs: please, for the love of god, unless you have a medical reason not to, wear a bra to work.  And learn what shirt cuts are and aren't work appropriate.  I don't know what it is lately with so many people in guest facing workcenters choosing to forgo bras, but someone's eventually going to comment on that and it probably won't be pretty.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 14, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTCoupleOfNewTMs: please, for the love of god, unless you have a medical reason not to, wear a bra to work.  And learn what shirt cuts are and aren't work appropriate.  I don't know what it is lately with so many people in guest facing workcenters choosing to forgo bras, but someone's eventually going to comment on that and it probably won't be pretty.


I *HATE* wearing a bra...so uncomfortable...but I know that it's not a good idea to go without one at work, so I've just been buying sports bras and wearing those. No wires!


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 14, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTCoupleOfNewTMs: please, for the love of god, unless you have a medical reason not to, wear a bra to work.  And learn what shirt cuts are and aren't work appropriate.  I don't know what it is lately with so many people in guest facing workcenters choosing to forgo bras, but someone's eventually going to comment on that and it probably won't be pretty.


Think of the bright side.  In a decade or so, not wearing that bra means the unsupported girls will have stretched the skin to the point that the girls are low riders.  Those new TMs are just setting themselves up for floppy boobs.  Meanwhile you (assuming your avatar matches your gender) will have great looking boobs because you paid attention to support.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 15, 2018)

TTNewTMS: Stop no call no showing.  Especially when you're cashiering or Guest Service.  There's a reason why you're scheduled, and you not showing up puts the Front End behind, forcing the store to pull SFTMs up and away from their own work centers.  You were hired, now do your damned job.


----------



## calimero (Nov 15, 2018)

Ttotm: what part of don’t INF anything until I say so , don’t you understand ?
We had a perfect run , until you arrived  and fucked it up in one OPU . And the item was part of a pull on the line ... 
ttotm : you stole , you got fired .. nothing surprising ..


----------



## V 42 (Nov 15, 2018)

TTOTM: Really? Who gives a flying fig if 'everyone' hears our 'conversation' over the walkie? It's not like it was a private conversation, or even took a long time, I told you we didn't have the item that your guest was looking for. That's it, there was nothing else.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 16, 2018)

TTOTM- please don’t drop a pile of loose sheets from various sets on the counter and ask me to defect them out, and then when I ask if you have DPCIs, say no and walk away.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 17, 2018)

TTOTL: You're going to make Q4 a living hell for the team aren't you?  Also, the bitchy / snarky attitude you seem to have all the time, even when I ask a simple question needs to stop, like, now.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 17, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> To those softlines TMs:
> 
> Please don't turn the closet into something that looks like the set for a disaster movie.  Please don't store fixtures in there.  Please don't store sign holders and clearance signs in there.  Please don't leave multiple rolls of trash bags unrolled in there.  Please don't store chemicals with broken tops in there.  Please don't hide clothes in every rarely looked in niche.  Please don't leave dozens of hanger tabs all over the floor.  Please don't leave hangers all over the floor.  Please don't leave stuff all over the desk at the end of your shift.  Please clean up whatever mess happens on your watch.  I'm really tired of having to clean up all that mess, which leaves me less time to do things like reshop and zone and keep the fitting room looking nice, which means I'm getting talked to about why I'm slower than everyone.
> 
> Btw, if you continue to ignore my requests, enjoy your anonymous mess making while it lasts.  I'm tired of this dance, and now whenever there's a big mess I'm calling leadership over so it can be documented.  I was told that if I do this someone will be looking at past schedules to figure out who left the mess because leadership in charge of softlines is also tired of the mess.


AMEN. 
My team can't even keep our desk drawer clean, let alone the closet. But we do have this one newer girl that can clean that closet in about 5 minutes and I told her she can never leave, lol.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 17, 2018)

TThoseOtherVetTMs:
Can we please cut out all the snarking and attitude towards each other (especially in front of the new hires)? Because now the 18 year old newbies think they can talk to me like I'm garbage because YOU, my "friends" (who haven't worked here as long as I have, not that it changes things) treat me, and everyone else, as such. I know we're all stressed out and frustrated, but can we not take it out on each other?


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 17, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> AMEN.
> My team can't even keep our desk drawer clean, let alone the closet. But we do have this one newer girl that can clean that closet in about 5 minutes and I told her she can never leave, lol.


If she can clean in 5 minutes then your closet can't look anything like our closet.  It takes me 5 minutes just to pick up all the hangers and dig around looking for the latest clothing stash.  Pulling out fixtures, including the big stuff, getting the cleaning supplies neatly in their place (not joking when I say the trash bag rolls are unrolled), tossing all the half drank water bottles, digging out whatever is in the back preventing the step ladder and the folding table from sliding out of the way, usually a fixture or a box of shoes with part of the clothing stash, and then doing the same exact thing for under the desk.....it takes time.  The drawer is a battle that doesn't need to be fought, so it's trashed.  I've got way too much reshop and clearance to do.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 17, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> If she can clean in 5 minutes then your closet can't look anything like our closet.  It takes me 5 minutes just to pick up all the hangers and dig around looking for the latest clothing stash.  Pulling out fixtures, including the big stuff, getting the cleaning supplies neatly in their place (not joking when I say the trash bag rolls are unrolled), tossing all the half drank water bottles, digging out whatever is in the back preventing the step ladder and the folding table from sliding out of the way, usually a fixture or a box of shoes with part of the clothing stash, and then doing the same exact thing for under the desk.....it takes time.  The drawer is a battle that doesn't need to be fought, so it's trashed.  I've got way too much reshop and clearance to do.


Oh, I'm sure ours isn't as bad as yours, but it's only because she and I are constantly cleaning it over and over. It sounds like you've been on your own! I'm sorry 😯

Mostly, ours is the newbies not knowing where stuff is supposed to go. We do still have this awful basket just inside the door where clothes get stashed instead of random corners. But we had so much random shit left near the fitting room that we had to use one of the fitting rooms as storage too 😑 And I mean, it's not clean. It's just less of a disaster...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 19, 2018)

TTOSeasonalTM: Something you're going to have to learn, like right now and especially this time of year is that the GSTL / GSA is not and most of the time cannot come running to you every time you flip your light. Also, it's *never* OK to leave the guest and hunt down the GSTL. I get that the guest wants to be done ASAP, and I know you want to help them do that, but that's not how to do it. If they don't come right away it's because they're tied up with another TM or taking care of another task that needs their attention. Their job isn't just standing out front doing nothing for 8+ hours a day.

That's also why they put newbies like you with vets, so we can help you. If all you needed was a PLU, I could've easily helped you, but you didn't ask. Frustration.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOTM- please don’t drop a pile of loose sheets from various sets on the counter and ask me to defect them out, and then when I ask if you have DPCIs, say no and walk away.


Those sheets would have found their way back into the reshop cart. Trust me, I have done it before and will do it again.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 20, 2018)

Don't sheets have a sewn in tag?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 20, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Those sheets would have found their way back into the reshop cart. Trust me, I have done it before and will do it again.


yeah but I didn't want someone else to pick it up and they have to deal with it. I just threw them in the salvage bin bc I was so done.


Tessa120 said:


> Don't sheets have a sewn in tag?


they weren't t brand, and I couldn't find one.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Nov 20, 2018)

TTOTM's in SFS. Thank you for putting up with my questions stopping you on the floor and understanding that this is my first attempt in fulfillment/picking.

And Now I know the secret that there's more Zebra's in their "hidden closet." 😈


----------



## V 42 (Nov 20, 2018)

ToThoseFewTeamMembers, thank you all for being awesome today, I was having a really rough day, and you all did your best to help me out and make me feel better.


----------



## Proficient (Nov 20, 2018)

TTOETL Thanks for not making me do fulfillment for 2 days straight I was literally having breakdowns the past few weeks having to train new seasonals while also acting like a leader aka captain.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 21, 2018)

TSoManyTMs STOP telling the guests the on hand numbers of items. And certainly stop pulling me into the conversation afterwards of how you can't find all __ of them. You already threw yourself under the bus, I don't want to be involved.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 21, 2018)

Riding off of @StargazerOmega 

TTOSeasonalTM: Please do not panic and cause a scene if you run into trouble. Yelling for a manager (not even GSTL, _manager_) and preventing me from explaining the fine print to the guest wasted everyone’s time. I walkied him over through another TM’s walkie, so wait patiently like I told the guest to do so. The 2nd level GSTL was downstair most likely covering 1st level GSTL’s break at GS, and now he had to come back up to have me point out the fine print and regurgitate what I would have said if the guest didn’t want to wait for a GSTL because you demanded for one. There was no need for a GSTL.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 21, 2018)

To literally every other team on the floor that's not style:
RESPOND
TO FUCKING
BACKUP
!


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 21, 2018)

To that one GSETL: if you would shut up for a second you'd know that I'm trying to tell you I was on my way to backup and you wouldn't have to keep begging people. Sometimes, our hands are full and we can't respond in two seconds. We aren't just standing around on the salesfloor waiting for your calls.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 21, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> To that one GSETL: if you would shut up for a second you'd know that I'm trying to tell you I was on my way to backup and you wouldn't have to keep begging people. Sometimes, our hands are full and we can't respond in two seconds. We aren't just standing around on the salesfloor waiting for your calls.


This includes the cashiers sent out to reshop!!  Yes, I know I'm the first responder. But the walkie's on my hip, not in my hand, because my hands are full of product and a MyDevice. Same as most of the salesfloor team. Give *everyone* half a chance to shift gears before freaking the hell out.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 24, 2018)

TAllThoseNewTMs: Remember what fucking locker is yours. It's not that hard. Write it down. take a picture. Text the number to yourself. Whatever you have to do. What I do? I generally set the three numbers to something memorable so I can easily see which locker is mine once I get in the general area, and because none of you idiots can remember what locker is yours, that system is pretty much blown because now all the lockers are set to your combo because you can't be bothered to remember whether you even have a big or a little locker, let alone what column or row it might be in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 24, 2018)

TTOTM:  What the hell are you thinking?  Are you thinking?  Or are you just trying to be an ass for the fun of it?  Black Friday is *not* the time to call another store close by and want multiple dpci's checked, not singular but multiple, to see if we have a particular set of headphones in any of the colors they come in.  Do you really think I have nothing else to do and no other guests needing help on Black Friday?  Especially since the couple I checked for you said "0 on floor, 0 in back (0 on hand)" and I know that last zero would have shown up on your my device, so you already damned well knew we didn't have it.  Thank goodness the TM at a third store close by was patient, since I had to put her on hold to deal with your call, and thank goodness the guests trying stuff on were cool with me just waving them past instead of actually talking to them.  PS, why the fuck were you and your guest trading off with the phone repeatedly instead of you alone handling the call?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 24, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOTM:  What the hell are you thinking?  Are you thinking?  Or are you just trying to be an ass for the fun of it?  Black Friday is *not* the time to call another store close by and want multiple dpci's checked, not singular but multiple, to see if we have a particular set of headphones in any of the colors they come in.  Do you really think I have nothing else to do and no other guests needing help on Black Friday?  Especially since the couple I checked for you said "0 on floor, 0 in back (0 on hand)" and I know that last zero would have shown up on your my device, so you already damned well knew we didn't have it.  Thank goodness the TM at a third store close by was patient, since I had to put her on hold to deal with your call, and thank goodness the guests trying stuff on were cool with me just waving them past instead of actually talking to them.  PS, why the fuck were you and your guest trading off with the phone repeatedly instead of you alone handling the call?


I would never call if it said 0 on hand but for the others it was possible the guest was basically making them call.


----------



## Marcellow (Nov 24, 2018)

TTOTL: You need to chill the fuck out. I’m trying to help you, I could do without the attitude when I’m asking questions on what you need to find. I know Black Friday is stressful, we’re all stressed. And I have a feeling you have it in for me in some way because your eyes are on me and you seem to be micromanaging me when I am GSA telling me things that you don’t even enforce.

Don’t think I haven’t noticed. You won’t get me though - I won’t allow it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would never call if it said 0 on hand but for the others it was possible the guest was basically making them call.


Must be a Yes Store calling.
Out of respect for my other stores, I refused to call any other store for any item on Thursday. Fuck you, guest looking for doorbusters at other stores. They're called doorbusters for a reason: you need to be in here when the doors bust open. Bye. Next guest.


----------



## raz23 (Nov 24, 2018)

TTOTL: There may be multiple people with my name working at the same time so when I ask you politely to repeat a question because I didn't hear what you said fully the first time doesn't mean you need to get nasty about it. There's plenty I can say back but I rather not with your attitude.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Must be a Yes Store calling.
> Out of respect for my other stores, I refused to call any other store for any item on Thursday. Fuck you, guest looking for doorbusters at other stores. They're called doorbusters for a reason: you need to be in here when the doors bust open. Bye. Next guest.


I didn't mind the other stores calling.  I minded an entire list of dpci's.  Black Friday, keep it to one.

As far as a yes store, that same store called at a different time that night, different person, much more reasonable "do you have?" limited to one dpci.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Must be a Yes Store calling.
> Out of respect for my other stores, I refused to call any other store for any item on Thursday. Fuck you, guest looking for doorbusters at other stores. They're called doorbusters for a reason: you need to be in here when the doors bust open. Bye. Next guest.



Especially since we can't put the item on hold for them anyway and it might be sold out by the time they get here. You want the item? OPU or online ordering.


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 25, 2018)

TTOTL: Who thinks scheduling guest service like it’s a normal weekend (1 opener/1 closer) instead of Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend was a good idea?

We’ve had to pull cashiers from the front to help retrieve guest orders. We have to call the GSA/GSTL multiple times for help. At this point, I’m flat out exhausted and I have three more days to work.


----------



## YoNanas (Nov 25, 2018)

Serah said:


> To literally every other team on the floor that's not style:
> RESPOND
> TO FUCKING
> BACKUP
> !



Yea respond to fucking backup when I have a perishables uboat out and that stuff can't be out of temp for more than 30 minutes and at my store, TMs would be on backup for more than 30 minutes


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 25, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Yea respond to fucking backup when I have a perishables uboat out and that stuff can't be out of temp for more than 30 minutes and at my store, TMs would be on backup for more than 30 minutes


Bruh I didn't mean market whom has perishables out and you know it. Everyone knows that. This post is about the 18teen bajillionty teen seasonals who are all over the floor but never respond to anyone on the walkie.


----------



## YoNanas (Nov 25, 2018)

Serah said:


> Bruh I didn't mean market whom has perishables out and you know it. Everyone knows that. This post is about the 18teen bajillionty teen seasonals who are all over the floor but never respond to anyone on the walkie.


Well, I had some ETLs in the past who used to do that to market and I'm sure some teen with perishables out will go up just because they don't know better.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2018)

Serah said:


> This post is about the 18teen bajillionty teen seasonals who are all over the floor but never respond to anyone on the walkie.


Most of ours had earphones in and couldn’t hear a walkie to save their lives, not that they probably would have responded anyway...🙄😂


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 25, 2018)

To most of softlines:  I'm tired of picking women's hoodies off the floor and I'm sure you guys are also tired of doing so.  So why aren't you guys pulling the neck strings some to tighten the neck up a bit so it won't slide off the hanger?  It'd be a big help, thanks.


----------



## HLN13 (Nov 25, 2018)

TTOTM: I can’t believe someone from my store has a TBR account but that’s pretty cool. I’m still shocked that you figured out which account was me! Thanks for being cool about it and hopefully no one else finds out lmao


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm convinced the new inbound TMs were dropped on the head. They move so fucking SLOW


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 26, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> TAllThoseNewTMs: Remember what fucking locker is yours. It's not that hard. Write it down. take a picture. Text the number to yourself. Whatever you have to do. What I do? I generally set the three numbers to something memorable so I can easily see which locker is mine once I get in the general area, and because none of you idiots can remember what locker is yours, that system is pretty much blown because now all the lockers are set to your combo because you can't be bothered to remember whether you even have a big or a little locker, let alone what column or row it might be in.


I guess we could solve it with dry-erase labels. Since we can't fix stupid, at least provide a crutch lol.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 26, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> I guess we could solve it with dry-erase labels. Since we can't fix stupid, at least provide a crutch lol.


I actually very much like this idea. We had those labels (in both dry erase and chalkboard variants) in Bullseye over the summer with the BTS/teacher stuff.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 26, 2018)

We bought extra Learning Mentor photo frames and put TMs names on their lockers.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 26, 2018)

We don't have enough lockers for everyone to have a dedicated location. We have only about 60 lockers and are currently at ~180 TMs.  I would love to have a permanently assigned locker.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> I guess we could solve it with dry-erase labels. Since we can't fix stupid, at least provide a crutch lol.


You know what I always say: As soon as you attempt to make something idiot-proof, they come out with a better idiot.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 27, 2018)

TTOTM: What a demanding brat you were yesterday, just because I didn't drop everything and go do whatever it was you were asking me to do! (I have hearing problems, and it's hard for me to understand thick accents, especially if the person is just saying something as they walk by, instead of stopping and talking right at me.) I was in the middle of helping a guest, which you saw, and even then, I still got a walkie call from you not long afterwards demanding that I come help you right that second. Not gonna happen. I help people who ask me politely, not people who demand I drop my own work to do theirs.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 27, 2018)

V 42 said:


> TTOTM: What a demanding brat you were yesterday, just because I didn't drop everything and go do whatever it was you were asking me to do! (I have hearing problems, and it's hard for me to understand thick accents, especially if the person is just saying something as they walk by, instead of stopping and talking right at me.) I was in the middle of helping a guest, which you saw, and even then, I still got a walkie call from you not long afterwards demanding that I come help you right that second. Not gonna happen. I help people who ask me politely, not people who demand I drop my own work to do theirs.


Yeah, I'm having trouble with a coworker barking orders too, and being damned annoying when I ignore her.  Flies, vinegar, honey after all.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, I'm having trouble with a coworker barking orders too, and being damned annoying when I ignore her.  Flies, vinegar, honey after all.



There must be one at every store....TTOTM: I don't care how long you've worked here. I don't care what you think I should be doing. I help TMs when asked. Don't try to take advantage of that by telling me to do work that just happens to be part of your assignment. I have my own shit to do.


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 28, 2018)

To the seasonal TMs...I seriously can't be the only one answering calls and call boxes on the floor. I showed you how to answer a call on the zebra AND the red phone...

To the inbound team...please STOP putting the box cutters in your mouths. Seriously. 

To whomever calls for "salesfloor" without telling us what you're looking for...oh please stop.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 28, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOTL: Who thinks scheduling guest service like it’s a normal weekend (1 opener/1 closer) instead of Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend was a good idea?
> 
> We’ve had to pull cashiers from the front to help retrieve guest orders. We have to call the GSA/GSTL multiple times for help. At this point, I’m flat out exhausted and I have three more days to work.


Sounds like what’s been happening at my GS. Cyber Monday and one closer alone after 3?


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 28, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Sounds like what’s been happening at my GS. Cyber Monday and one closer alone after 3?



I went in last night, and got stranded at GS for 90 minutes. Online order pickup and massive returns, and it was such a huge mess at the end of the night. I just kept grabbing the online order pickups and trying to help sort returns. The GSA wanted to keep me, but my STL fetched me to fill endcaps and zone in middle after awhile.

 I can't believe the scheduling (front end and sales floor) lately...


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 28, 2018)

TTOHRTM: Although I only had 15 minutes of training to be an operator before you clocked out last night, you went out of your way to explain each functions on the phone, jot down on paper how to announce certain messages, and give me your number to text you in case I run into further problems before I clocked out. 

I really appreciate your patience and support in me as a last
resort operator, thank you for all of that.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 28, 2018)

To whomever made the front end schedule yesterday: Please schedule more veteran cashiers so that I or any other veteran cashier am not running back and forth from my register to a seasonal cashier to help them with WIC, tax-exempt, removing spider-wrap etc. It was very inefficient and I feel exhausted from moving so much. I'm sure it will be the same today and it's going to leave the other veteran cashiers/GSTLs frustrated and angry.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 28, 2018)

In what delusional world are you living in?

Yes. We zone EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. Sometimes multiple times a day. We are in Q4, of course toys is going to be a mess.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 28, 2018)

TTOTM: I really can't stand you, I keep hoping you'll quit because I hate having to deal with you during almost every single shift I have.


----------



## SNS12345 (Nov 29, 2018)

TTOTM sincerely thank you so much for noticing that I was feeling down. I was trying so hard to hide it and still you somehow caught on and asked me about it. I didn't even have to tell you what the problem was, you just knew about what the other TM was doing to make me feel like that and you were there for me to talk to me about it. I also really love how you even confronted the other TM about it and tried to fix it even though you weren't able to fix the problem, you were at least able to get them to admit what was going on and at least give me some peace of mind that I wasn't overreacting or going crazy.

I'm truly glad that you and some of the other older TMs are constantly looking out for me, giving me advice (most of the time which is get out which I actually hope I can do sometime soon) and just making me feel like part of a family for the first time in forever. I know that you and your other friends have my back and that is what is going to get me through this situation with the other TM and you can't even begin to imagine how grateful I am for that.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Nov 29, 2018)

TTOCashier: I’ve tried so hard to like you. I have been absolutely nothing but nice to you, but, man, you make it so hard. 

Was it really necessary to jump into a situation that you were not involved in by telling an already annoyed guest that I could “make the change for her if I really wanted to, but I either don’t like her or don’t feel like it.” Proud of myself for not walking over to her register and hitting her honestly. C’mon we’re on the same team.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 29, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOCashier: I’ve tried so hard to like you. I have been absolutely nothing but nice to you, but, man, you make it so hard.
> 
> Was it really necessary to jump into a situation that you were not involved in by telling an already annoyed guest that I could “make the change for her if I really wanted to, but I either don’t like her or don’t feel like it.” Proud of myself for not walking over to her register and hitting her honestly. C’mon we’re on the same team.


So she just wanted to get the guest angry with you to make herself look better or something? She sounds awful...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 29, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOCashier: I’ve tried so hard to like you. I have been absolutely nothing but nice to you, but, man, you make it so hard.
> 
> Was it really necessary to jump into a situation that you were not involved in by telling an already annoyed guest that I could “make the change for her if I really wanted to, but I either don’t like her or don’t feel like it.” Proud of myself for not walking over to her register and hitting her honestly. C’mon we’re on the same team.


You deserve a medal for not smacking her, and if you weren’t hoping she would get stuck in the toilet on her break, you deserve a raise. A BIG one.😂😂😂


----------



## Antennae (Dec 1, 2018)

TTOHRETL: Don't get mad at me for not extending to close because you fucked up making the schedule and didn't have anyone in BR to close for the last four hours the store was open. Plans with the wife > tgt


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 1, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOCashier: I’ve tried so hard to like you. I have been absolutely nothing but nice to you, but, man, you make it so hard.
> 
> Was it really necessary to jump into a situation that you were not involved in by telling an already annoyed guest that I could “make the change for her if I really wanted to, but I either don’t like her or don’t feel like it.” Proud of myself for not walking over to her register and hitting her honestly. C’mon we’re on the same team.



That has to be some kind of conduct violation, surely.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 1, 2018)

band_rules16 said:


> I went in last night, and got stranded at GS for 90 minutes. Online order pickup and massive returns, and it was such a huge mess at the end of the night. I just kept grabbing the online order pickups and trying to help sort returns. The GSA wanted to keep me, but my STL fetched me to fill endcaps and zone in middle after awhile.
> 
> I can't believe the scheduling (front end and sales floor) lately...


Yep, its wicked bad.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 1, 2018)

God, I have one coworker that is driving me bonkers.  I don't know what happened, she used to be a hard worker and nice to everyone.  I'm getting sick and tired of hearing her practically yell "This is your task, you need to do it.  You just need to do it." over things I wasn't told about.  When I say I'll check with leadership, it's "No!  You just need to do it."  Sometimes I check and it's not mine, and my tasks for the day are restated.  Sometimes I don't check and she says she's going to go to leadership and I walk away to do my tasks as she's calling for the LOD and I never hear anything more about it.  She sees stuff in my cart and she's demanding to know what it all is and that I can't drop it off at the fitting room.  We're to pass the phone around, one day I got it from the FRO and after a while I handed it to her and she bitched "Why are you giving this to me?  It's your phone.  Take your phone."  I went a little bit away to do my stuff, and when it rang she yelled at me "Come answer your phone, your phone is ringing." even though it was inches from her.  I just wish she would stop barking orders and trying to tell me what to do and trying to make me justify everything I'm doing and telling me to not check with leadership.  I used to like her, she was a work friend, and now I can't stand her.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 1, 2018)

TTO(new)STL: you’ve been at the store about a month now and nobody likes you. Lifers are quitting right and left and you don’t care. THEN, you have the audacity to try and tell US that we “HAVE to ring out ANYTHING  a guest brings us because the pharmacy registers are Target’s & (you) are short-staffed?!?!?!” My PM tried explaining to you as nicely as he could that the registers may be Target’s, but we are not Target employees and have our OWN shit to do, and you threatened to call Corporate? You can go fuck yourself. When I’m knees deep in shit in the pharmacy, which is also “short-staffed,” I’ll be damned if I ring out someone’s cart full of crap. Call Corporate, they will probably tell you the same damn thing!


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 1, 2018)

TTOTM: I don’t know who’s responsible for this, but you have to pay attention. I brought a giant candy cane-shaped tube of gumballs over to guest service because a bunch of them spilled out onto the floor. I put them in a cart that was clearly labeled *damages*. I even put a piece of tape at the end to make it clear it was damaged.

But then I walked back to guest service a half hour later and found it in the seasonal cart. Can you imagine if we sold that to a guest? There’s so many germs on the floor, you’ll get someone sick.


----------



## Panda13 (Dec 1, 2018)

3LetterDevil said:


> TTO(new)STL: you’ve been at the store about a month now and nobody likes you. Lifers are quitting right and left and you don’t care. THEN, you have the audacity to try and tell US that we “HAVE to ring out ANYTHING  a guest brings us because the pharmacy registers are Target’s & (you) are short-staffed?!?!?!” My PM tried explaining to you as nicely as he could that the registers may be Target’s, but we are not Target employees and have our OWN shit to do, and you threatened to call Corporate? You can go fuck yourself. When I’m knees deep in shit in the pharmacy, which is also “short-staffed,” I’ll be damned if I ring out someone’s cart full of crap. Call Corporate, they will probably tell you the same damn thing!


 You should have told the (new) STL to go ahead and call corporate, see what they say.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 1, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: I don’t know who’s responsible for this, but you have to pay attention. I brought a giant candy cane-shaped tube of gumballs over to guest service because a bunch of them spilled out onto the floor. I put them in a cart that was clearly labeled *damages*. I even put a piece of tape at the end to make it clear it was damaged.
> 
> But then I walked back to guest service a half hour later and found it in the seasonal cart. Can you imagine if we sold that to a guest? There’s so many germs on the floor, you’ll get someone sick.



Post it notes. Post it notes. GS needs post it notes to know what to do with stuff. I've started leaving them on everything so I don't get the same items back 10 times after telling them what needs to be done with it. I get that they are busy, but so am I.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Post it notes. Post it notes. GS needs post it notes to know what to do with stuff. I've started leaving them on everything so I don't get the same items back 10 times after telling them what needs to be done with it. I get that they are busy, but so am I.


I think it's hilarious that I constantly get stuff in my reshop bin that isn't for my department, and yet *I'm* the one who's constantly 'asked' by this one GSTM to make sure I sort everything out before I put it into a bin, when I know they've seen me sorting everything out that I don't already know for sure...we only have Hearth and Hand/kitty litter/light bulbs in certain areas, so obviously I don't need to sort those out...goes in one area.


----------



## HLN13 (Dec 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Post it notes. Post it notes. GS needs post it notes to know what to do with stuff. I've started leaving them on everything so I don't get the same items back 10 times after telling them what needs to be done with it. I get that they are busy, but so am I.


We don’t have post it’s but I always just print some receipt paper and write it on that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Post it notes. Post it notes. GS needs post it notes to know what to do with stuff. I've started leaving them on everything so I don't get the same items back 10 times after telling them what needs to be done with it. I get that they are busy, but so am I.


this. please leave us notes!


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 1, 2018)

V 42 said:


> I think it's hilarious that I constantly get stuff in my reshop bin that isn't for my department, and yet *I'm* the one who's constantly 'asked' by this one GSTM to make sure I sort everything out before I put it into a bin, when I know they've seen me sorting everything out that I don't already know for sure...we only have Hearth and Hand/kitty litter/light bulbs in certain areas, so obviously I don't need to sort those out...goes in one area.



They will never accuse me of not sorting. They wouldn't dare anymore. About a week or so ago, they had been calling me to do toys reshop repeatedly. Nevermind that I had already told them I'd do it after lunch, which I needed to go on to not hit compliance. I get back from lunch and the first thing I hear on the walkie is "Seasonaldude, your reshop is in a cart. Can you please do it now? We need the cart for guests." I stop on by the desk and find an overflowing cart with reshop. ETLGE was there. He pointed to it and told me to do it. I responded that almost none of it was mine. He said, I'm sure those are all toys. So, I proceeded to take out my zebra and scan everything one by one throwing shit in the proper bins. Amplified gifting, amplified gifting, electronics, amplified gifting, HBA, amplified gifting. I was left with a couple of board games and vendor toys to toss on a shelf. I did offer to drop the amp gifting by the fitting room for him though.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> They will never accuse me of not sorting. They wouldn't dare anymore. About a week or so ago, they had been calling me to do toys reshop repeatedly. Nevermind that I had already told them I'd do it after lunch, which I needed to go on to not hit compliance. I get back from lunch and the first thing I hear on the walkie is "Seasonaldude, your reshop is in a cart. Can you please do it now? We need the cart for guests." I stop on by the desk and find an overflowing cart with reshop. ETLGE was there. He pointed to it and told me to do it. I responded that almost none of it was mine. He said, I'm sure those are all toys. So, I proceeded to take out my zebra and scan everything one by one throwing shit in the proper bins. Amplified gifting, amplified gifting, electronics, amplified gifting, HBA, amplified gifting. I was left with a couple of board games and vendor toys to toss on a shelf. I did offer to drop the amp gifting by the fitting room for him though.


That's my problem, everyone assumes that all Christmas stuff goes in seasonal, all games go in toys, all bath and cosmetics things go in HBA...seriously, some of the softlines people in my store HATE the fact that they're supposed to put away the amplified gifting reshops, at least according to our store leads, so it all gets dumped wherever. This one GSTM loves to assume I'm a total idiot, though, usually when they're having a bad day and apparently need someone to take it out on.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 1, 2018)

V 42 said:


> That's my problem, everyone assumes that all Christmas stuff goes in seasonal, all games go in toys, all bath and cosmetics things go in HBA...seriously, some of the softlines people in my store HATE the fact that they're supposed to put away the amplified gifting reshops, at least according to our store leads, so it all gets dumped wherever. This one GSTM loves to assume I'm a total idiot, though, usually when they're having a bad day and apparently need someone to take it out on.



I feel you. I'm seasonal so a lot of people treat me like I'm an idiot. Hell, an electronics TM today talked down to me when I handed him some backstock that goes in the lockup. "You're sure you checked both locations? Nothing else will fit on the shelf? OK, I'll backstock it for you." Dude, I cover your lunches. I opened your section this morning because the opener showed up 2 hours late. Good luck with that lunch next time you ask. I can also manage to be with a guest the next time you are activating a phone and need help with something.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> I feel you. I'm seasonal so a lot of people treat me like I'm an idiot. Hell, an electronics TM today talked down to me when I handed him some backstock that goes in the lockup. "You're sure you checked both locations? Nothing else will fit on the shelf? OK, I'll backstock it for you." Dude, I cover your lunches. I opened your section this morning because the opener showed up 2 hours late. Good luck with that lunch next time you ask. I can also manage to be with a guest the next time you are activating a phone and need help with something.


I'm seasonal as well, but thankfully, it's only a few people who are jerks. There's one person who doesn't seem to like anyone but the male employees, and she has a weird attitude with all the other women, and one person who's just a jerk to anyone outside of her immediate circle if we dare set foot anywhere near her usual area.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Dec 2, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Post it notes. Post it notes. GS needs post it notes to know what to do with stuff. I've started leaving them on everything so I don't get the same items back 10 times after telling them what needs to be done with it. I get that they are busy, but so am I.


I've tried this.
I once wrapped an item entirely all the way around with receipt tape, taped together with scotch tape, on which I wrote every inch the department it belonged to, caution tape style. I taped it to the item in multiple places so it couldn't fall off.
It was back in my style reshop bin 3 hours later.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 2, 2018)

I didn’t leave a note on the item itself, but I thought the piece of paper labeled “damages” on the cart was clear enough 🤷‍♂️


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 2, 2018)

bringing up a cart full of defectives to guest service during Q4 with the line out the door? nah, we all have mywork2.0 and can find access to a printer and do our own defectives!

a couple of damaged items? sure whatever, but carts or u boats of defectives? catch me sending them back because we are not doing that this time of year.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> bringing up a cart full of defectives to guest service during Q4 with the line out the door? nah, we all have mywork2.0 and can find access to a printer and do our own defectives!
> 
> a couple of damaged items? sure whatever, but carts or u boats of defectives? catch me sending them back because we are not doing that this time of year.


Normally I defect everything out myself unless I'm told to leave it for guest service to do, but when that one person is in guest services? Yeah, I'm gonna leave everything for them to do, since they like to treat me like an idiot who can't figure out where anything goes.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> bringing up a cart full of defectives to guest service during Q4 with the line out the door? nah, we all have mywork2.0 and can find access to a printer and do our own defectives!
> 
> a couple of damaged items? sure whatever, but carts or u boats of defectives? catch me sending them back because we are not doing that this time of year.



Jeez. Are you in my store? I discovered a full vehicle marked Defectives sitting next to our photo printer about halfway through my shift yesterday.


----------



## Falkor (Dec 2, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTCoupleOfNewTMs: please, for the love of god, unless you have a medical reason not to, wear a bra to work.  And learn what shirt cuts are and aren't work appropriate.  I don't know what it is lately with so many people in guest facing workcenters choosing to forgo bras, but someone's eventually going to comment on that and it probably won't be pretty.


Bras Make Breasts Sag, 15-Year Study Concludes
Published	Sat 13 Apr 2013 By Sarah Glynn	
Wearing a bra does more harm than good - it does nothing to reduce back pain and weakens the muscles that hold up the breasts, resulting in greater breast sagging, Jean-Denis Rouillon, a sports science expert from the University of Besançon, France, reported after a 15-year study.

Rouillon says that the main conclusion from the preliminary results of his "marathon experiment" is that the bra is a false necessity.

In an interview with France Info (radio), Professor Rouillon said:

"Medically, physiologically, anatomically - breasts gain no benefit from being denied gravity. On the contrary, they get saggier with a bra."

Prof. Rouillon used a slide rule and a caliper (a device used to measure the distance between two opposite sides of an object) to carefully measure changes in breast features of hundreds of women over a 15-year period at the Centre Hospitalier Universitaire, Besançon.

All his volunteers were between 18 and 35 years old. Rouillon emphasized that although his study spanned many years and included hundreds of women, he in no way claims his sample population is representative of the global population of women.

ADVERTISEMENT
Progression Of COPD? - It Could Be Alpha-1
Alpha-1 Is A Rare Genetic Condition Linked to COPD. Get A Free Test Kit Here.
geneticCOPDtest.com
Rouillon found that women who never wore bras had nipples on average seven millimeters higher in relation to their shoulders each year than regular bra users.

In an interview with France Info, a 28-year old female called Capucine says she swears by Rouillon's findings.

Capucine, who was one of the volunteers in Rouillon's study, said:

"There are multiple benefits (to being without a bra): I breathe more easily, I carry myself better, and I have less back pain."

Rouillon warns that some women should not throw their bras away immediately. For example, older women (45 years or more) would derive no benefit from throwing away their bra. In an interview with Reuters, he said "But a middle-aged woman, overweight, with 2.4 children? I'm not at all sure she'd benefit from abandoning bras."

In an interview with The Local, an English-written newspaper in France, Rouillon stressed "These are preliminary results. The small sample of 320 young women is not representative of the entire population - that would require something like 300,000 subjects."

The study did confirm that, according to preliminary data, when young women stop wearing a bra:
There is no deterioration in the orientation of their breasts
There is widespread improvement in the orientation of their breasts
A previous study by the University of Portsmouth, England, revealed that some women are damaging their breasts because they are wearing the wrong bra size.

Rouillon acknowledged that women wear a bra for a number of reasons, apart from hoping to conserve the shape of their breasts and to prevent sagging. Some find them more comfortable, especially those who live far from the equator during wintertime.

In order for these "preliminary results" to become "definitive", Rouillon says he needs to recruit a much larger sample of women, and to conduct further research on the subject.

John Dixey, former CEO of bra-maker Playtex, explained in a Channel 4 (British TV channel) interview "We have no evidence that wearing a bra could prevent sagging, because the breast itself is not muscle, so keeping it toned up is an impossibility.... There's no permanent effect on the breast from wearing a particular bra. The bra will give you the shape the bra's been designed to give while you're wearing it."


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> bringing up a cart full of defectives to guest service during Q4 with the line out the door? nah, we all have mywork2.0 and can find access to a printer and do our own defectives!
> 
> a couple of damaged items? sure whatever, but carts or u boats of defectives? catch me sending them back because we are not doing that this time of year.


Ok, that’s fair. I usually try to do things myself instead of handing them off for other people to work on. But I’ve never had training on how to do defectives, so I don’t know how to do it. I’ll be sure to talk to someone and try to learn 

But anyway, the main issue at hand here is that someone moved damage product into the regular reshop carts.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Dec 2, 2018)

I have one team member who dumps grocery pulls wherever he wants. He’s a great worker when I’m there but as soon as I leave he’ll literally empty the pull onto whatever shelf he’s closest to.

I’ve talked to him several times. Tomorrow he’ll be filing for unemployment.

Flat out laziness.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> bringing up a cart full of defectives to guest service during Q4 with the line out the door? nah, we all have mywork2.0 and can find access to a printer and do our own defectives!
> 
> a couple of damaged items? sure whatever, but carts or u boats of defectives? catch me sending them back because we are not doing that this time of year.


I wish  we regularly close with about 2-3 carts full of defects. We can’t keep up


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 2, 2018)

@Falkor It doesn't change that no one except guys who are feeling horny at the moment want to see a woman's nipples indenting her shirt all day.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 2, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I wish  we regularly close with about 2-3 carts full of defects. We can’t keep up


this is how it used to be for us and i’m sure it will revert back to that after Q4 unfortunately. we’ve had a line to the door and are spread so thin lately though that times where i’ve silently complained, i’ve ended up speaking up and telling them that we are not doing it. softlines tl gives us a problem about it, but our etl - ge and gstls back us.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Dec 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> @Falkor It doesn't change that no one except guys who are feeling horny at the moment want to see a woman's nipples indenting her shirt all day.




Wtf...ain’t nobody got time for that! 
If they have time to stare that much they should be working!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 2, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> Wtf...ain’t nobody got time for that!
> If they have time to stare that much they should be working!


Problem is, the nipples in question apparently belong to TMs at @BullseyeBlues store.  So a few guests will be finding every reason to need "help" every moment of the TMs' workday, while most guests will be feeling ewww.  And yeah, working, but there will be some TMs who are really uncomfortable about having to unwillingly look at that whenever there needs to be communication between them and the free-breasted TMs.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 4, 2018)

Fuck 'em. If people don't want to wear bras, they shouldn't have to. They shouldn't have to spend money they don't have on an uncomfortable undergarment that may actually be harmful to them all because we don't expect men to be able to control their "urges" so we push that shit off on women from the time they first develop breasts and never think about why visible nipples is something that makes us go "ew". Don't want to see nipples? Don't look. It's not really that hard. I'm fucking sick of girls and women having always having to be the ones to change and accommodate and nobody ever stopping to think of the harm it does them. 

I could go on. For days.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 5, 2018)

I never hear men complain about being "distracted" or "offended" by women's breasts.  It's always women trying to scold, shame and scare other women into shape.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 5, 2018)

The intent wasn’t to shame, I was more concerned because these are minors and I know we have several “guests” at my store that will always target the minor girls even when nipples are not involved and the nipple thing would make these girls even more of a target for these guys.  It’s also pretty cold here so it’d be a little uncomfortable, but not as uncomfortable as some bras.  I have nothing against going without bras, I do without some days but then again I usually have a sweatshirt on cause my own chest draws too much attention.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have heard men complain when it involves a professional setting. Men also have a sense of appropriate when it comes to the workplace.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 5, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> Yep, its wicked bad.



I honestly don't understand it. It's 4th quarter for goodness sake. We don't have enough cashiers scheduled during busy times, so sales floor ends up backing up a TON. Zone doesn't get done, and we're still working freight until 8:00 at night. And don't even GET me started on abandons/returns/reshop/whatever it's called. 

I have superzoned toys twice now. The other night I was supposed to get to seasonal...there was no time to do toys and seasonal in four hours. So I focused on toys, and made it presentable. (Including the game wall!) But we're so short on the floor...no one is answering phone calls or guest calls, and the few of us who actually answer them end up running around hardlines like chickens with no heads.

I overheard someone in leadership say we're down hours from last year, and I just don't get it. We're making sales, yay jeans, but can't add more people? 

Sigh.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 5, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> this is how it used to be for us and i’m sure it will revert back to that after Q4 unfortunately. we’ve had a line to the door and are spread so thin lately though that times where i’ve silently complained, i’ve ended up speaking up and telling them that we are not doing it. softlines tl gives us a problem about it, but our etl - ge and gstls back us.


ASANTS - in my store A & A and Gen Merch are responsible for their defectives.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 5, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> ASANTS - in my store A & A and Gen Merch are responsible for their defectives.


With as thinly spread as softlines is, I don't get it.  GS will get 5 shirts, 2 pairs of pants and a pair of shoes without tags, top it off with a $0.00 salvage item, add in that dress with the torn spaghetti strap or the stained skirt, the loose underwear with the crotch that is questionable like it was tried on for sizing at home, and then they will send it all back our way when half of that list needs to go right back up.  Plus, the items without tags, they are having to find the dpci anyway and they have a printer at their elbow.  It doesn't seem like a good use of time all the way around for GS to walk all that over to the softlines cart, call for someone to pick up a full cart that wouldn't be full without the salvage, the cart taken back and emptied, and then the salvage to be taken back up front when it could be tossed straight into the salvage/defect bin in the first place.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 5, 2018)

To those former POG team members who have been put in charge of sections on the salesfloor: Since you are busy annoying everyone else changing how push is done and making it different in every section and have apparently forgotten a few things in your many years at Spot working POGs allow me to remind you of a few things: 1) You need to answer phone calls for your section. It's not up to other people to do it for you. 2) Do your own reshop. Everyone else isn't going to do it for you. Amazing how it all got done until you came along and now it is never done. 3) One vehicle. One TM. 3-4 people should not be working the same vehicle. 4) Don't flex shit out without locating it. 5) It is not OK to stand around and chat with your friends while other TMs are helping with your push. 6) GET YOUR LAZY ASSES TO THE FRONT WHEN CALLS FOR HELP ARE MADE! STOP MAKING TMs IN THE BACKROOM FROM HAVING TO GO UP BECAUSE YOU THINK YOU ARE ABOVE CHECKING A GUEST OUT! 6) You actually need to talk to guests now and help them find things, not just point them in the general direction. 7) Backup electronics once in awhile. It won't kill you. to unlock a video game case. 8) Just shut up and let the rest of use do our jobs.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 5, 2018)

band_rules16 said:


> I honestly don't understand it. It's 4th quarter for goodness sake. We don't have enough cashiers scheduled during busy times, so sales floor ends up backing up a TON. Zone doesn't get done, and we're still working freight until 8:00 at night. And don't even GET me started on abandons/returns/reshop/whatever it's called.
> 
> I have superzoned toys twice now. The other night I was supposed to get to seasonal...there was no time to do toys and seasonal in four hours. So I focused on toys, and made it presentable. (Including the game wall!) But we're so short on the floor...no one is answering phone calls or guest calls, and the few of us who actually answer them end up running around hardlines like chickens with no heads.
> 
> ...


It's due, I'm sure, to stock dump.  We missed 3rd quarter projections and lost 20 percent in stock dump.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 5, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> With as thinly spread as softlines is, I don't get it.  GS will get 5 shirts, 2 pairs of pants and a pair of shoes without tags, top it off with a $0.00 salvage item, add in that dress with the torn spaghetti strap or the stained skirt, the loose underwear with the crotch that is questionable like it was tried on for sizing at home, and then they will send it all back our way when half of that list needs to go right back up.  Plus, the items without tags, they are having to find the dpci anyway and they have a printer at their elbow.  It doesn't seem like a good use of time all the way around for GS to walk all that over to the softlines cart, call for someone to pick up a full cart that wouldn't be full without the salvage, the cart taken back and emptied, and then the salvage to be taken back up front when it could be tossed straight into the salvage/defect bin in the first place.


With as thinly spread as GS is, usually one person scheduled at the desk, I will take care of any returns and defect them out as needed. I do object to a three-tier being left at the desk for me to deal with; I do not have the time due to the lines 4 to 5 people deep.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 5, 2018)

TTOTL: You dick.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 7, 2018)

TTONewETLLeader: Uh...no, fuck you. I'll deal with a lot, and even toe the line on some directives, but I absolutely, positively will not lie for you. You could be the biggest, best guy at stopping shoplifters, you could drop our shortage to less than 1%, you could close out 50 internal merch cases, and I still would not utter, write, or imply a falsehood for you. And now that you have proven that you have no integrity, what little respect I had for you had built up has gone down the toilet. Without integrity, you are worthless; I now cant even list you on my bacground packet without adding a disclaimer saying what you asked me to do. I wouldn't be able to let you testify in court in good conscience.
You did just make my decision on which job to keep after Christmas infinitely easier though: there's no way in hell I'm working for you any longer than necessary, and if our APBP doesn't fire you, I'm quitting.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Dec 7, 2018)

Falkor said:


> Bras Make Breasts Sag, 15-Year Study Concludes
> Published    Sat 13 Apr 2013 By Sarah Glynn
> Wearing a bra does more harm than good - it does nothing to reduce back pain and weakens the muscles that hold up the breasts, resulting in greater breast sagging, Jean-Denis Rouillon, a sports science expert from the University of Besançon, France, reported after a 15-year study.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't put too much stock in that study alone...
Don’t Burn Your Bra for Science Just Yet - CSI - https://www.csicop.org/specialarticles/show/dont_burn_your_bra_for_science_just_yet


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 7, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Fuck 'em. If people don't want to wear bras, they shouldn't have to. They shouldn't have to spend money they don't have on an uncomfortable undergarment that may actually be harmful to them all because we don't expect men to be able to control their "urges" so we push that shit off on women from the time they first develop breasts and never think about why visible nipples is something that makes us go "ew". Don't want to see nipples? Don't look. It's not really that hard. I'm fucking sick of girls and women having always having to be the ones to change and accommodate and nobody ever stopping to think of the harm it does them.
> 
> I could go on. For days.





Dead and Khaki said:


> I never hear men complain about being "distracted" or "offended" by women's breasts.  It's always women trying to scold, shame and scare other women into shape.


Being told to wear a bra has zero to do with the oppression of women.  If anything, it's the opposite, by turning something that has nothing to do with women's issues into one, it makes real issues seem much less reasonable.

Think of it this way.  Man or woman, is wearing torn shorts and a tank appropriate attire for going to court and arguing your traffic ticket?  Is it appropriate attire for your attorney to dress that way?  Or is your 'relax on your day off' attire more appropriate when you go to the store or a restaurant and you should dress in a more formal manner when pleading your case?  Speaking of the store or restaurant, do you go barefoot or (for the guys) shirtless because you're comfortable that way, or should you dress for the rule "no shirts no shoes no service"?  When going to church, do you dress in a manner that's respectful for the sanctuary, or is it bootie shorts and a death metal tee?  If you get a job at Cracker Barrel and you have a full sleeve tattoo, do you wear a long sleeve shirt per their no tattoo rule or do you go in wearing a polo?  What is the definition of casual Fridays in an office?  Bottom line, there are a lot of settings where uncomfortable clothing is what's appropriate.  Ask men about ties.  Ask men about ties when it's 95 degrees.  If some women don't find bras comfortable then when they are on their own time and they are not at work or in court or another place that has certain dress expectations then who cares if they go without.  When in a setting where you have to present some amount of professional appearance put the darn thing on and thank your lucky stars that you are not a guy attending an outdoor formal wedding in August in Texas.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 7, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> bootie shorts and a death metal tee


I want to see this look rocked more, boyshorts and Behemoth, Daisy Dukes and Deicide!


----------



## LearningTree (Dec 7, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Fuck 'em. If people don't want to wear bras, they shouldn't have to. They shouldn't have to spend money they don't have on an uncomfortable undergarment that may actually be harmful to them all because we don't expect men to be able to control their "urges" so we push that shit off on women from the time they first develop breasts and never think about why visible nipples is something that makes us go "ew". Don't want to see nipples? Don't look. It's not really that hard. I'm fucking sick of girls and women having always having to be the ones to change and accommodate and nobody ever stopping to think of the harm it does them.
> 
> I could go on. For days.



Not wearing a bra to work is just unprofessional. I would (privately) call out TMs not wearing bras the same way I would a TM who wears sagging pants, low cut shirts, shirts so thin you can see everything, leggings/yoga pants, etc. If you don't want to wear a bra to work then work someplace else. It is not oppressive to require TMs to wear underwear.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 7, 2018)

“Men can’t control themselves around bare tiddies” oooor maybe I just don’t want to see that shit in a professional environment. I might be gay but I would be grossed the fuck out if some guy showed up to work in a speedo, sporting a rock hard bulge too. Blechhh. Keep that shit at home fam.


----------



## NKG (Dec 8, 2018)

Ttotl

I don't know what your obsession is with my work center but its annoying to consistently call me out for the way it looks. I only walked by 5 empty end caps your buddies are tls for...


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 9, 2018)

Whew, buddy, I can't believe you said that in front of a guest.  
Understand, SCO is also drive up.  That's where I was.  But more importantly, you ignored me twice when I told you, I am right here.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 9, 2018)

To everyone: Stop bringing the Zebras home. You know who you are.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 9, 2018)

TTO Cleaning Crew: yes, the label strip holders fall off sometimes. Please stop throwing them away.


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 9, 2018)

TOALLTHECASHIERS: Calm down, I’ll get to you in a second. I’m ONE person running the front getting change for people, taking guest’s verbal shit about a price adjustment, helping solve problems at the service desk, overriding crap, calling for backup and honoring price matches. My peer just left for the day so hold your horses.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 9, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> TOALLTHECASHIERS: Calm down, I’ll get to you in a second. I’m ONE person running the front getting change for people, taking guest’s verbal shit about a price adjustment, helping solve problems at the service desk, overriding crap, calling for backup and honoring price matches. My peer just left for the day so hold your horses.


And the GSA is viewed as a cashier...SMH.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 9, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To everyone: Stop bringing the Zebras home. You know who you are.



Lol what the fuuuuuck how is that not a final


----------



## ThatAPguy (Dec 10, 2018)

TTOTM who tried to tell me how important they are and how much their area (sfs/opu) is driving sales, it was only 3.4% of my stores daily sales on Saturday and that was higher than normal so get over yourself 🙄


----------



## calimero (Dec 10, 2018)

Ttotm: yes , OPU is the job i assigned you to do ! 
No , you can’t ignore it and get it later or ask someone to do it for you !
No , I can’t help you with it ( it’s only 1 Dpci! ) 
And stop trying to macro managed SFS , I know you are a man , and as you put it, I am ONLY a woman , but I got  the title of Captain , not you ... 
so today , you were my little “b...” , ( because I can be the biggest B... in the world ) and I loved seeing you walking and puffing all over the store for OPU ...


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 10, 2018)

TTOETL: Please stop using the Walmart terms for everything. We don't "run freight" at Target, we push truck. And we definitely don't "cap the bins", whatever that means. 🙄


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Dec 10, 2018)

Please chew with your mouths closed. Thanks.

Why am I sitting in the breakroom with 2 people on either side of me not doing this all at once? I've never lived in a place where it was this bad.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 10, 2018)

To those flow noobs:

👏 ALWAYS 👏 CHECK 👏 FOR 👏 SECOND 👏 LOCATIONS 👏 BEFORE 👏 YOU 👏 SEND 👏 GIANT 👏 ASS 👏 CASEPACKS 👏 OF 👏 TOYS 👏 TO 👏 BACKSTOCK 👏 

1.) I fucking hate climbing backroom ladders while trying to hold on to a huge Our Generation dollhouse box that weighs 80 lbs.
2.) If it’s on the floor we can sell it so I don’t have to fucking see it again
3.) It won’t kill you to walk around a corner and check a label

🙄


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 10, 2018)

Is 👏   smacking them across the face repeatedly? Beatings shall continue until morale improves or something like that?


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 10, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Is 👏   smacking them across the face repeatedly? Beatings shall continue until morale improves or something like that?



I think it’s for emphasis but that works too


----------



## SNS12345 (Dec 10, 2018)

FFS stop putting walkies and zebras NEXT TO the charger when you leave. Its just lazy and pointless and would literally take five seconds longer to put them in the right place. The same people who do it are always the same ones complaining about there being no working equipment.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 10, 2018)

SNS12345 said:


> FFS stop putting walkies and zebras NEXT TO the charger when you leave. Its just lazy and pointless and would literally take five seconds longer to put them in the right place. The same people who do it are always the same ones complaining about there being no working equipment.


And remember to TURN OFF your walkie!!


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2018)

calimero said:


> Ttotm: yes , OPU is the job i assigned you to do !
> No , you can’t ignore it and get it later or ask someone to do it for you !
> No , I can’t help you with it ( it’s only 1 Dpci! )
> And stop trying to macro managed SFS , I know you are a man , and as you put it, I am ONLY a woman , but I got  the title of Captain , not you ...
> so today , you were my little “b...” , ( because I can be the biggest B... in the world ) and I loved seeing you walking and puffing all over the store for OPU ...



A woman after my own cold black bitchy heart..


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 11, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> It's due, I'm sure, to stock dump.  We missed 3rd quarter projections and lost 20 percent in stock dump.



Ahhh, now it's making sense. Still frustrating though. 

To the new seasonal TMs: 
ANSWER THE CALL BUTTONS AND CALLS. If I'm backing up at the lanes and I hear the toys callbox go to the third request one more time...(and don't tell me electronics can get it, no they can't, they are busy enough with their stuff)...

The calls are easy to pick up on a Zebra. I can show you. But please answer them. I don't care if you're a minor or "don't understand how this technology works" or what. I'm tired of being harped on by TLs on the walkie for not answering a call box, and I feel sorry for the operator who is begging for people to answer phone calls.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 11, 2018)

if softlines sends a defective item to guest service and don't defect it out themselves, it goes right back in their cart. i'm too busy for that shit. our fitting room has a hip printer for that reason!


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 11, 2018)

TTObitch: You are a big ole kunt just sayin’, and if a certain HR conversation goes the way I want it to, you’re gonna be toast soon. Talking down to a seasonal chick (who is really trying her hardest) like she’s stupid and making her cry because she misread a DPCI and put something in the wrong spot is completely unnecessary. It was one number off, those shelf labels are tiny and hard to read and shit happens when you’re new, get the FUCK over it. I think with your shitty attitude you belong at Walmart...feel free to apply!


----------



## Bosch (Dec 11, 2018)

TTOTM: you make a bale, you get the bale to eject from the baler on to the pallet. Then you leave it like that? Thanks.. I was nice enough to haul the bale out, close the baler and clean up all the cardboard that everyone left everywhere since no one it seems can use a fucking pallet jack to move the bale to close the baler and throw even just their own cardboard.


----------



## Kick Shot (Dec 11, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> AND TO PIGGYBACK ON THIS...WHICH ONE OF YOU IDIOTS THOUGHT IT WAS A GREAT IDEA TO ALMOST KILL ME WHEN YOU DECIDED TO TRAP HEAVY ASS BOXES OF FURNITURE ON A PALLET (HEAVY ON THE LEFT SIDE) WITH SHRINKWRAP THAT WASN'T EVEN TIED TO THE WOODEN PALLET AND PUT IT UP HIGH!
> Thanks a lot because I had to involve another TM to get on the wave and pull off the heavy pieces to slide onto the crown stacker forks just to bring it down.🤬🤬🤬🤬 I TOOK PICTURES OF SAID PALLET AND I WILL HAVE AP LOOK AT CAMERA FOOTAGE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED! BULK FURNITURE LIKE TABLES AND BOOKCASES NEED TO BE BACKSTOCKED DOWN LOW!


Good luck with that,,,AP doesn't protect your assets, just So it's.


----------



## Dog (Dec 11, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> if softlines sends a defective item to guest service and don't defect it out themselves, it goes right back in their cart. i'm too busy for that shit. our fitting room has a hip printer for that reason!


Some of them I’ll do it for because they help me out a lot and back up in the front, grab guest pulls, cover breaks, etc. but the ones who leave their carts of unsorted strays and piles of weeks old defectives at the service desk and then run away without taking their own reshop are getting their shit given back to them


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 12, 2018)

Bosch said:


> TTOTM: you make a bale, you get the bale to eject from the baler on to the pallet. Then you leave it like that? Thanks.. I was nice enough to haul the bale out, close the baler and clean up all the cardboard that everyone left everywhere since no one it seems can use a fucking pallet jack to move the bale to close the baler and throw even just their own cardboard.


Another thing why can't you put that big a** shipper in the baler before you close it up.  So many times I have to break them down.


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (Dec 13, 2018)

TTOTM, I know there were no guests around, I know you were very hungry when you said this and you were probably trying to make a joke, but when you asked where that container of "Donate" food was going, and I said "to a food pantry or homeless shelter or something like that", your response of "Fuck the homeless" wasn't super classy...


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Dec 13, 2018)

TTOTM - I certainly appreciate you "helping" me in my workcenter, but after observing you wandering the aisles on putting away reshop, and talking to your "guest" for a good 30 minutes, I think your TL will give you a good talking to.

Oh and you're in SFS? Lordy.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 13, 2018)

Panda13 said:


> You should have told the (new) STL to go ahead and call corporate, see what they say.


My pm did. No calls yet


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 14, 2018)

TTOTM-currently-off-the-clock-and-thus-a-Guest:
Stop coming to the Service Desk to ask me to put stuff on hold for more than the 24 hours we give others Guests. It's a mess back there. My hold space is the size of a shoe box right now. Come get your shit tonight when your shift ends or it's going to reshop.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 14, 2018)

TOTM: No, I can’t use your ID to return all this used crap(seriously a cartfull of stuff) because your ID expired in 2002. No, I can’t use any of the other 7 IDs you carry with you because those are all either expired too or not even you. No, I’m not gonna just type it in. Yes, really. I always tell you no and then you come back and try it with someone else and they tell you the same thing. Why would you pull your tweaker shit at the store you work at? I tell AP every single time you try to do this fraudulent return bullshit so you’re welcome.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 14, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM-currently-off-the-clock-and-thus-a-Guest:
> Stop coming to the Service Desk to ask me to put stuff on hold for more than the 24 hours we give others Guests. It's a mess back there. My hold space is the size of a shoe box right now. Come get your shit tonight when your shift ends or it's going to reshop.


This is so annoying. We’re not even doing holds for the holidays right now, yet one softlines tm keeps coming up telling us she forgot and told a guest she would hold it and it ends up being stuff she wants. I’ve been just throwing it right back in reshop, but it’s so annoying. You. Are. Not. Special. Not gonna break rules for someone especially another TM.

Plus, she is almost always on the clock and in uniform!!!! Like hey, maybe do your work. Thanks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 14, 2018)

Softlines?  Wow, she is either a ditz or she has abused the hell out of holding stuff and no one will keep stuff on the desk for her anymore.  Everyone keeps stuff on the desk when they have something they want to buy after their shift.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> TTObitch: You are a big ole kunt just sayin’, and if a certain HR conversation goes the way I want it to, you’re gonna be toast soon. Talking down to a seasonal chick (who is really trying her hardest) like she’s stupid and making her cry because she misread a DPCI and put something in the wrong spot is completely unnecessary. It was one number off, those shelf labels are tiny and hard to read and shit happens when you’re new, get the FUCK over it. I think with your shitty attitude you belong at Walmart...feel free to apply!



Roflmao she got a CA because lots of people have complained to HR about her and she’s been coached before about the way she talks to people. Bitch was bitching in the break room about how nobody likes her because she works the hardest...yeah I’m sure that’s the reason. She’s literally 46 years old and acts like a teenage girl.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 14, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Softlines?  Wow, she is either a ditz or she has abused the hell out of holding stuff and no one will keep stuff on the desk for her anymore.  Everyone keeps stuff on the desk when they have something they want to buy after their shift.



We don't use the desk. We stash what we plan to buy at the electronics boat. Faster checkout that way too.


----------



## Covfefe (Dec 14, 2018)

TTOTM that walked up to the pickup counter at Starbucks to "order" (demand) 6 ice waters for TMs on the lanes while I was soloing SBUX espresso happy hour. Maybe next time evaluate the 4 people waiting in my line and the 2 drinks I'm already making before you waste your time and breath and act surprised when I say absolutely not. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 14, 2018)

Covfefe said:


> TTOTM that walked up to the pickup counter at Starbucks to "order" (demand) 6 ice waters for TMs on the lanes while I was soloing SBUX espresso happy hour. Maybe next time evaluate the 4 people waiting in my line and the 2 drinks I'm already making before you waste your time and breath and act surprised when I say absolutely not. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Lmfao @ your handle 😂


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 14, 2018)

To that TSC team member: Don’t be blind to the Zebra, especially when it comes to seasonal items. I’ve been having too many frustrated guests come in and say they were told we had something in stock, but it turns out we sold out 3 days ago. Transfer the phone over, I’ll gladly take the time to check!


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 15, 2018)

Ok, darlings.  You got me in trouble, and you KNOW you do and are still doing exactly the same.

Nevertheless, I cleaned up my side.  Bet I sleep better tonight than you two do!


----------



## V 42 (Dec 15, 2018)

TTOTM: If you think you're so much better than all of us and working retail apparently is beneath you now, why not just quit? We're all sick of listening to you, and you keep dragging the guests into your rants as well!


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 17, 2018)

To the team members who called in or quit this weekend...
No words can describe my fury. Hardly ANYTHING got done this weekend, minus between 10-12 last night because no one realized we were still open...so we at least got some sort of a zone done. Thank you so much for doing that to make it harder for all of us.

To the GSA who closed with me all weekend - you are a rockstar, and I will gladly keep getting you your favorite drink at Starbucks to show my appreciation!! 

To the TL and LOD last night...you guys are my favorites.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh, I forgot one.

To the TMs who think it's SUPER HILARIOUS to stack tubs and U-Boats to the top so you either can't get through the doorway or so everything falls off...
PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF TOYS, STOP. I spend MORE time restacking and putting things on additional vehicles than I do actually putting them away! (I told my TL and a few ETLs...it's not safe!) It's also super difficult to navigate and guests don't get out of the way...please just stop. Please.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2018)

TTOETLHR thanks for buying us pizza even though it wasn’t on the calendar.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 17, 2018)

Okay, so bad day today.

TThoseSoftlinesTMs:  I can understand not wanting to take back any hanging stuff for backstock and I can understand squishing it some, but 10 of one size is a little past squishing it some.  I had to remove a fair amount of high quantity duplicates just to make room for the stuff we did need on the floor that I had on my Z.  Sometimes it's best to take it back and find a place in the backroom.

TThoseTMsDoingBreakout:  Please don't give me that shocked bug eye look when I bring back a Z that has almost as much stuff on it as when it went out and ask where the backstock should go.  While you didn't put those 10 of one size on the racks, you certainly put those 5 and 6 of one size with more on the floor on the Z I'm bringing back, and I had to bring back 7 of those 10 to fit the other stuff that originally was on my Z.  Seriously, you must have known that someone at some point would decide that the racks and bars are not bags of holding and would be bringing stuff back since there's no way to grab an item off those racks and bars without pulling a bunch of stuff down.  Why are you so surprised it actually happened?

TThatDistributionCenter:  You all must have a computer that tells you that you sent 10 of one item 4 days ago and only 2 have sold and shows 10 more are about to be sent.  Why isn't someone bothering to check it and cancel the upcoming shipment?  Are y'all too lazy to check inventory before approving shipments?

TTarget'sAP/AROffice:  You all must have a computer that tells you how much you owe the vendors who sold you the 10 of one item and how much money you've made off those 10 of one item.  Why the hell aren't you shutting down buying more until the 10 of one item sell enough to garner profit?  And why the hell aren't you shutting down gas money for the trucks so that deliveries will have to be restricted to what stores need instead of whatever can be thrown at stores?

TThoseBackroomTMs:  You put those pallets where?  My very plentiful ass had to squish between them to backstock the folded and packaged stuff.  But I am quite flattered that you think I'm skinnier than I am.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 17, 2018)

TTOTM: Oh, so I had an idea for a task to work on to increase sales, got SrTL permisssion to do it, told you about it, and then 15 minutes later you try to push me out of the workcenter because you want you and your friend to get credit for it? And, you had the nerve to then ask me exactly what the task was and how to do it? Yeah, nope. Gonna stay and do the task I came up with and cleared with leadership to do.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 18, 2018)

TTOTM: You might be the laziest TM I’ve seen here in my 5 years, holy shit. Get off Facebook and get to work. It’s gonna be a long 90 days.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 19, 2018)

TTOTL: You just keep proving how truly horrible you are every time we work at the same time.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2018)

To that one TM: I've enjoyed working with you for the past eight years & I'll miss you terribly but I know you need to leave for your own health.
*sending you off with a hug & an iced caramel macchiatto*


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 19, 2018)

TTOGSA, working GS is challenging and can be learned, but avoiding being there and saying it stresses you out really annoys me. It's pretty sad that I am more knowledgeable than you and work harder than you.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 20, 2018)

TTO Guest Service team member: I'm so sorry that you were at guest services all by yourself, especially when there was a long line at around 10:00 AM. It got so bad that some guests complained to me at self-checkout about the long line. I hope that you get to enjoy the rest of your day and that there will be more coverage at guest services the rest of the holiday season.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow, welcome back, I guess.  Within 15 minutes, you were right back to your old habits....yakking, bossing, yakking, and wasting time.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 21, 2018)

To all GSTLs: please inform your cashiers to tell people when they’re buying gift cards a simple “by the way these are final sale” before they complete the transaction because I have people all the time coming to return them and I’ll point to the line on the receipt saying they’re non refundable and they go “well no one told me that and there’s no signs or anything” and I’m SICK of it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 21, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> To all GSTLs: please inform your cashiers to tell people when they’re buying gift cards a simple “by the way these are final sale” before they complete the transaction because I have people all the time coming to return them and I’ll point to the line on the receipt saying they’re non refundable and they go “well no one told me that and there’s no signs or anything” and I’m SICK of it


offer to refund them on a gift card


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 21, 2018)

TTOTM: I have a massive crush on you and it sucks because one wave of the hand from upper management and now it’s torture because you’re off limits


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 21, 2018)

"One wave of the hand".....does that mean leadership told you to leave the TM be?


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 22, 2018)

TTOETL-HR: You rock. I don't care if you can't push a flat straight. Just thank you so much for coming back to the line and pushing stuff out when we are so understaffed. Very much appreciated.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 23, 2018)

TTOTM: Please stop spewing such bullshit. We’re all over it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 23, 2018)

TTOLOD:
Thanks for overruling me at the service desk with a guest with no physical ID and you made me just type in their BS made up number that they gave me twice with different digits and then when the high value items made the POS force an item exchange, you made me override that.
Rock on, yo!!


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 23, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> "One wave of the hand".....does that mean leadership told you to leave the TM be?



No, management moved me to their department. And the crush is a TL.


----------



## NPC (Dec 23, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> No, management moved me to their department. And the crush is a TL.



Pfff, TL ain't shit. I'd still go for it.....quietly of course.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 23, 2018)

To that one cart attendant: Thanks for calling out last Saturday on one of the busiest days of the year, putting me in a spot to turn down extending leaving no cart attendant from 7:00 PM to close or extending and hitting overtime. I just checked my time card and it indeed says that I worked 42 hours for the week.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Dec 24, 2018)

TTOTL - It was hilarious when you told us about your guest "encounter" telling that guest off, & realizing you were on the clock. 😂


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2018)

TTOTM. Congrats on your retirement, but, damn, am I going to miss you. In addition to being the only other HLTM in this place that could zone worth a damn, you are one of the few who consistently responded to call boxes and phone calls. They've moved our good TL to flexible fulfillment and who knows if or when we'll get another, so it's pretty much going to be me and the useless kids with no support at night, unless our ETL happens to be working (which she won't be on weeknights anymore and only about once every month on weekends) and, well, I'm going to miss you.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey flow I get you don't want to work but can you stop fucking hiding in the bathroom I need to shit.

I timed you. You've been in there 7 minutes. Nobody takes that long you twat


----------



## RightArm (Dec 26, 2018)

To Those Unknown TMs in the backroom:  Please quit shoving NON apparel down our aisles behind our z-racks of swim.  The morning backroom team does not appreciate finding out they have more toys and formula to backstock when they're trying to clean up to go home.

To the Bike Builder:  Quit opening boxes, half building bikes, and then leaving their carcasses all over my area.  If you can finish what you started, don't start it.... and while you're at it, throw your boxes away.  Neither I nor the backroom team have time to play maid service for you.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 27, 2018)

band_rules16 said:


> Ahhh, now it's making sense. Still frustrating though.
> 
> To the new seasonal TMs:
> ANSWER THE CALL BUTTONS AND CALLS. If I'm backing up at the lanes and I hear the toys callbox go to the third request one more time...(and don't tell me electronics can get it, no they can't, they are busy enough with their stuff)...
> ...



Caller: Hi there, I was wondering about an item you guys have that Target.com says you guys have in stock.
Me: okay, go on; may I get the DCPI number to check?
Caller; 000-00-000*
Me; I'm sorry, but we currently have non in stock at the moment.
Caller: But it says you have 1 in hand?
Me: Yes I know, but that one in hand is just a display item and we can't sell that.
Caller: But it says you have 1 in hand? 
Me: ...... again...its jus.. (Caller interrupts)
Caller: LET ME SPEAK TO THE MANAGER!!!!!!
Me: okay, I'll transfer you now.
Caller: You're very bad at being a electronic person
Me: This isn't the electronics section. I'm currently Market, I just answered the store's phone through my Zebra.
Caller:...........
Caller: WAIT YOUR NOT ELECTRONICS???????? HOW COULD YOU TELL ME ABOUT SOMETHING YOU HAVE??????


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 27, 2018)

To the entire softlines team - what the heck do you do all day? I know you're not answering calls from the front lanes to back up cashier and you're ignoring the walkie, plus the 15+ carts of returns that just seem to multiply like rabbits instead of disappearing...(I also enjoyed the fact that you were the first ones to clock out last night when we closed last night...)

Also not sure why there was next to no one closing last night...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

To LOD: you do understand the only reason I took the seasonal reshop cart during the "smart huddle" was because I can just throw the stuff on the shelf and call it done right


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 28, 2018)

To the flow team: Stop overpushing pets and chemicals! You’re making my zones very difficult when there’s 9 things of Tide that are $17.99 in a spot that says $11.99


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 28, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To the flow team: Stop overpushing pets and chemicals! You’re making my zones very difficult when there’s 9 things of Tide that are $17.99 in a spot that says $11.99


You’re also making cashiers and GS’s job way harder!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 28, 2018)

And SFS, and OPU...

Basically making everyone else's job harder but theirs. Zero accountability.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 29, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To the flow team: Stop overpushing pets and chemicals! You’re making my zones very difficult when there’s 9 things of Tide that are $17.99 in a spot that says $11.99



The front end thanks you for getting this taken care of!


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 29, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> The front end thanks you for getting this taken care of!


I try my best. I worked with the flow team this morning, and started to really crack down on backstocking. They were pushing merchandise without a care in the world.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 29, 2018)

Only two sections in your store get overstocked? Lucky. Our domestics section is an amazing sight to behold. We have stuffed piled up evrywhere.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 30, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Only two sections in your store get overstocked? Lucky. Our domestics section is an amazing sight to behold. We have stuffed piled up evrywhere.


It’s everywhere, that’s just the section I’m in the most lol. Toys is the biggest disaster here, but at least it’s being reset in a couple weeks


----------



## Dog (Dec 30, 2018)

ETL-SF at my store is a huge fan of “no backstock” and waterfalling everything to shit at my store so I feel your pain


----------



## calimero (Dec 31, 2018)

Ttotms : stop over stocking and stop flexing everything everywhere because you are unwilling to backstock ... 
yes , I am talking about chemical , furniture , baby hardline , stationary ... 
it’s hard for SFS to be able to do an OPU under 30 minutes if we have to rummage thru several shelves of swiffer to find the lavender one ...


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 1, 2019)

To whoever calls for backup:  I know that I'm not one of your cashiers, but if you are going to hold me there most of my shift, would it kill you to let me have the 15 minute break I'm supposed to be getting?  I'm not very happy that I was not given a chance for a 15 minute break because all but the first hour-ish of my shift was doing backup and whoever is managing the cashier schedule took care of their folks but not me.  Good thing I didn't have to go to the bathroom - oh wait, I didn't have to go because I was likely dehydrated because my doctor ordered water bottle was emptied early on and I had no 15 minute break where I could refill it.  Yeah, add me to the list where I won't go up for backup unless the LOD calls for me by name.


----------



## Dog (Jan 1, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> To whoever calls for backup:  I know that I'm not one of your cashiers, but if you are going to hold me there most of my shift, would it kill you to let me have the 15 minute break I'm supposed to be getting?  I'm not very happy that I was not given a chance for a 15 minute break because all but the first hour-ish of my shift was doing backup and whoever is managing the cashier schedule took care of their folks but not me.  Good thing I didn't have to go to the bathroom - oh wait, I didn't have to go because I was likely dehydrated because my doctor ordered water bottle was emptied early on and I had no 15 minute break where I could refill it.  Yeah, add me to the list where I won't go up for backup unless the LOD calls for me by name.


Personally I only have breaks written down for the front end so when someone comes up to back up for an extended period of time they just tell me when they need to go on break and I find coverage for them, shut their light off or get on their lane myself so they can go. I’m always thankful to have ppl backing up but when there’s a lot going on I trust that the sales floor will communicate when they need to take their break or get off a register


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2019)

Dog said:


> Personally I only have breaks written down for the front end so when someone comes up to back up for an extended period of time they just tell me when they need to go on break and I find coverage for them, shut their light off or get on their lane myself so they can go. I’m always thankful to have ppl backing up but when there’s a lot going on I trust that the sales floor will communicate when they need to take their break or get off a register


This, at my store people backing up are responsible for taking a break. So are cashiers, at their scheduled times.


----------



## Dog (Jan 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This, at my store people backing up are responsible for taking a break. So are cashiers, at their scheduled times.


Unfortunately at my store we had to stop telling cashiers when their break is and just go over to physically send them on their break when it’s time because if you told them when their break was they would just go when that time hit and leave guests in their line or leave SCO unattended without saying anything


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This, at my store people backing up are responsible for taking a break. So are cashiers, at their scheduled times.


Yeah, but backup can't leave until the GSA or GSTL or whoever comes over and turns off the lane light.  So I can't just turn off my light and walk away for a break or because there's no one in line and backup is clearly not needed.  Backup has to stay until dismissed.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 2, 2019)

TTOSeasonalTM No One Liked Who Left Yesterday: Thank goodness you're gone. No more "*customer *needs help" calls on the walkie from you, no more stupid questions like "what's a LAWD?" (phonetically pronouncing "LOD" as a word instead of as initials), and no more dealing with your laziness when asked to hop on for backup.

Good riddance!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, but backup can't leave until the GSA or GSTL or whoever comes over and turns off the lane light.  So I can't just turn off my light and walk away for a break or because there's no one in line and backup is clearly not needed.  Backup has to stay until dismissed.


ASANTS


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, but backup can't leave until the GSA or GSTL or whoever comes over and turns off the lane light.  So I can't just turn off my light and walk away for a break or because there's no one in line and backup is clearly not needed.  Backup has to stay until dismissed.


Just communicate with them that you need to take your break/lunch.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ASANTS



ASANTS indeed. As soon as there is no one in my lane for one second I'm outta there. When the rush dies down, I'll flip my light off. If it's time for my break, I'll let them know on the walkie. ETL's orders.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 3, 2019)

My dear, the reason you were taken out of guest services was due to your attitude.  Complaining MORE about everything and everyone is not the solution!


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 3, 2019)

TTOTL I will do whatever I can to help you in your new role, but you have to really trust how well I know the dept.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 5, 2019)

TTO(ALL)Cashiers: Please please PLEASE stop sending guests over to Guest Service when their Redcards aren't working, we don't have the magic cure and CANNOT look up any information on them whatsoever.  The only thing we can do is give them the number to call that's located on the back of their card.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 5, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTO(ALL)Cashiers: Please please PLEASE stop sending guests over to Guest Service when their Redcards aren't working, we don't have the magic cure and CANNOT look up any information on them whatsoever.  The only thing we can do is give them the number to call that's located on the back of their card.


^^This^^


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 5, 2019)

Okay, since you mention it, I now have to ask. Was there an outage today? I had two different guests with RC issues. On two different registers, so it's not as likely to have been my equipment. And no, I did not torture my GSTMs with it, because I knew they couldn't do any more than I could.


----------



## Dog (Jan 5, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTO(ALL)Cashiers: Please please PLEASE stop sending guests over to Guest Service when their Redcards aren't working, we don't have the magic cure and CANNOT look up any information on them whatsoever.  The only thing we can do is give them the number to call that's located on the back of their card.


literally so annoying


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 6, 2019)

To our team members and lead who made our backroom look amazing last night...

thank you for no longer making it a maze to drive the wave through. SO MUCH BETTER NOW. Sorry I didn't take a pic.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 6, 2019)

TTOTL: Seriously?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2019)

To my market TL how do you know Im me


----------



## NPC (Jan 8, 2019)

oath2order said:


> To my market TL how do you know Im me



How does anyone know we're we?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2019)

NPC said:


> How does anyone know we're we?



she referred to me by my username


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 8, 2019)

It might have been wiser to act like you had no clue who she was talking about and then not mention the encounter here.  You may still be able to get your posts about this deleted hopefully before she sees it.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 8, 2019)

armsprotigy said:


> TTOETL(s): I came in to pick some stuff up on my day off and decided to say hi to my fellow team members. Not even 2 minutes later you (the ETL-AP whos always watching me on the cameras) call the LOD (who’s another ETL) to come over to yell at me that I’m causing my coworkers to “steal company time”.  First of all, I’m off the clock. Second, you spend more than half of your LOD shifts on the computer (on your phone) in the TSC. Who’s really stealing company time? You. Not me, I’m literally  taking two minutes to say hi to my coworkers, I was finishing up when you came over. Smh.
> 
> 
> Both of these ETLs drive me insane.



I could be posting on the other side of this....

TTOTM: You’re not scheduled. Go home. Stop hanging out with the girls on the Salesfloor. They have work to do.


----------



## Antennae (Jan 9, 2019)

TTOTM: Hi yes as a backroom employee I can recognize which casepacks are pillows. Stop trying to guilt trip others on my team how heavy a 12/12 box of pillows is tia.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jan 9, 2019)

TTOTM: if I see you overstock chemical again, I’m going to have to throat punch you.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jan 9, 2019)

TTOGSA: You’re one of the very first people who trusted and believed in me as well as get to know me when I first started to work here. As time passed, other GSAs and GSTLs started to feel the same way and now I’m considered one of most reliable cashiers at Front Ends. Thanks a lot dude, it’s always a pleasure to be working with you.


----------



## NKG (Jan 9, 2019)

Someone calls for Hardlines....

::::Crickets::::

Second call for Hardlines 

::::Crickets::::

LOD- "I need someone to respond"

:::::Still dead air:::::

At this point I respond....

To only walk by the Hardline TL who is literally 3 aisles down. 

😑 Yet my ETL is okay with this....


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: You might be the laziest TM I’ve seen here in my 5 years, holy shit. Get off Facebook and get to work. It’s gonna be a long 90 days.


Luckily this team member is gone. I’m not going to say I’m happy he lost his job because I rarely wish that on people, but I’m just happy someone more deserving kept theirs in his place. He was clearly not taking the job seriously.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh and TTOETL: Thanks for jumping on a register on multiple occasions this past weekend. Us Hardlines TMs really appreciate that because it takes some pressure off us, and gives us more time to get our responsibilities done. I’m sure Softlines appreciate it too, they get called up more.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 9, 2019)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> TTOTM - I certainly appreciate you "helping" me in my workcenter, but after observing you wandering the aisles on putting away reshop, and talking to your "guest" for a good 30 minutes, I think your TL will give you a good talking to.
> 
> Oh and you're in SFS? Lordy.



Yeah I know my team has one like that.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 9, 2019)

NKG said:


> Someone calls for Hardlines....
> 
> ::::Crickets::::
> 
> ...



Yeah, don't call for hardlines. That's an automatic no response everytime. Call for the specific section in hardlines so the closest TM can respond.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 9, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, don't call for hardlines. That's an automatic no response everytime. Call for the specific section in hardlines so the closest TM can respond.


“Hey team is there anyone near *type of product*, specifically *aisle number*?”


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 9, 2019)

NKG said:


> Someone calls for Hardlines....
> 
> ::::Crickets::::
> 
> ...




My favorite is when someone says, "Sales floor?" 

Just that.

Crickets every time.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 10, 2019)

TM: LOD I need you to check out the baler, there’s something that is prohibited inside. 

*Walks to check it out*


----------



## Yetive (Jan 10, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, don't call for hardlines. That's an automatic no response everytime. Call for the specific section in hardlines so the closest TM can respond.


You must be in one of those fancy stores with more than one person working in Hardlines.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 13, 2019)

BRTL: Can you clear out your area in the steel? 
IP: Sure. 
*starts pulling* 

(Unless children mean something else, why......)


----------



## Greenie (Jan 14, 2019)

TTOTM

2 minutes ago you were told there wasn’t going to be anyone in Market for an hour. Stop calling for Market and help the guest already. 

It’s not that hard to use your device and scan the label to see if there are any in the back.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jan 14, 2019)

To that full team of inbound or flow or whatever...as a backroom team member...when I do daily audits I must scan upcs of the product...if you do not put the label on the GD FRONT of the box...PUT IT ON THE FRONT OF THE BOX AND STO CORRECTLY!!!!! OMFG...k...I have to turn it move it and if the label is missing I need to open it to get to it. If the label is missing do me the damn kind favor of taking the time out of YOUR busy day to write the UPC on the front (not the DPCI) and please learn how to do that. I have MY busy day and am constantly told I am being too slow due to issues like this most likely. I can't say exactly why my day is going slow but I know a few factors and THAT IS FUCKING ONE OF 'EM...   fuck this new process it ruined backroom because more than half the team doesnt understand it at all and do not give a fuck at all...uuuugghhh it took me two days to get it and I got less than 10 min to teach each of these guys and I only got to train a few of them. This is a disaster.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 14, 2019)

TTOTM: clearance merchandise goes on the clearance endcap.  Not haphazardly piled next to it where it becomes a navigation nuisance and tripping hazard for guests.  We have enough clearance endcaps right now you could have just put those items on.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jan 15, 2019)

To that team member in market who kind of angrily said the Anne's protein bar is in HBA without checking: You're kind of rude to guests, you know.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 15, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> I'll never understand why that team decided to call 'casepacks' children.


Well, that’s beyond weird...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 15, 2019)

TTOTM: I don't like you. How about instead of snapping at me because I don't know how to do something, SHOW. ME. And cut the attitude. 🙄


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 15, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> I'll never understand why that team decided to call 'casepacks' children.



Because they’re annoying?


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 15, 2019)

IcePeasant said:


> BRTL: Can you clear out your area in the steel?
> IP: Sure.
> *starts pulling*
> 
> (Unless children mean something else, why......)



One of my friends in grocery got a huge kick out of this, but it actually makes sense...


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 15, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> I'll never understand why that team decided to call 'casepacks' children.



At my day job, I do package testing for one of the home improvement stores, and they use "children" to refer to multiple SKUs in a repack shipper (and probably BR/DC locations as well, but I don't deal with those).  I assumed it was the same here.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 15, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> One of my friends in grocery got a huge kick out of this, but it actually makes sense...





tmap98 said:


> I'll never understand why that team decided to call 'casepacks' children.


But they weren’t casepacks lol they were assortment shippers. Get it together Spot!


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 16, 2019)

To the closing team last night...I'm so grateful I wasn't the only one in hardlines for once!!!!


----------



## V 42 (Jan 19, 2019)

TTOTM: So, apparently you had your last day yesterday, on one of my days off. Good riddance.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 19, 2019)

To whoever does the schedule, can I PLEASE stop getting split shifts between cashier and hardlines? I mean, it's better than an 8 hour straight cashiering shift, but jeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jan 23, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> To whoever does the schedule, can I PLEASE stop getting split shifts between cashier and hardlines? I mean, it's better than an 8 hour straight cashiering shift, but jeeeeeeeeez.


At my store they have been doing this lately and the ETLs have been keeping them in hardlines/ softlines the entire 8 hours rather than send them to cashier.... which makes our  already skeleton cashier crew even worse and then I’m calling for backup.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 23, 2019)

We had six cashiers scheduled all day yesterday.  Six.  And we don't have SCO.  And one of those cashiers called out... backup backup backup!


----------



## Times Up (Jan 23, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> We had six cashiers scheduled all day yesterday.  Six.  And we don't have SCO.  And one of those cashiers called out... backup backup backup!



Dang, I thought that our 7 was bad. At least we have SCO (that guests grudgingly use when the lane(s) is backed up).


----------



## cartescalators (Jan 23, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> We had six cashiers scheduled all day yesterday.  Six.  And we don't have SCO.  And one of those cashiers called out... backup backup backup!


The one kind of good thing about being a two story store is that we never have as low as 6, so our cashier hours never die completely. 

We did have 10 all day yesterday though, so 5 on each level all day plus the 4 we needed to open and close both levels of SCO, which was rough.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 23, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> At my store they have been doing this lately and the ETLs have been keeping them in hardlines/ softlines the entire 8 hours rather than send them to cashier.... which makes our  already skeleton cashier crew even worse and then I’m calling for backup.



REALLY hoping they just let me go to the floor, but these are happening on weekends, and I can guarantee the GSAs/GSTLs won't give me up until the last second...


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jan 23, 2019)

TTOTL: If someone swapped a shift last night and a Leader approved/keyed it, you don't get to arbitrarily decide that's a callout just because you don't like the TM who did it. No, I'm not sorry I said you were wrong.


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (Jan 23, 2019)

To almost all team members I have encountered in the few months I've worked at Target: Thank you for helping me along and being kind to me. I was terrified of getting a job in retail and pretty much had a panic attack the night before my first day of GS training. But you all have been wonderful and honestly getting this job was one of my best decisions in a long long time. You guys always help me when I have a dumb question or when I have trouble lifting something. This job wouldn't be the same without you guys


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jan 24, 2019)

TTOTL you look like a freaking teenager. You’re trying to move up to ETL, try looking a bit more professional. Also you suck as a TL.


----------



## tholmes (Jan 25, 2019)

TTOETL: Please don't tell me to improve my communication when you decided to try and get ahold of me every single way except over walkie...which probably would've been the most reasonable option.


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 25, 2019)

TTOTL: you sir are an asshat! Who the heck clocks out before their tms and stands around asking why no one is up front ready to go. Let me say this again. You sir are an asshat! No, no one has a damn walkie to call the other tms YOU left in toys! Yes we slowly trickled up ONLY because of compliance because your flaky self cant follow basic protocol! AND WHAT CLOSING MANAGER CLOCKS OUT BEFORE THEIR CREW! Ass. . .hat. . .


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 25, 2019)

Who the heck says heck anymore


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2019)

I see two who do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 25, 2019)

Yetive said:


> I see two who do.


hey, what the heck, make it three


----------



## Times Up (Jan 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> hey, what the heck, make it three



Heck Ya!!!!


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 25, 2019)

Now, now. Let's not pile the heck up on poor CTT.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 26, 2019)

(Background:  My husband bought something for his business at a Target other than mine, it broke, and he told me to return it on his behalf.  No TM discount, so I looked like any other guest.)

TTOGSTM:
- When telling whoever on the walkie that you were helping someone, saying "customer" is not the right word.
- After I have said several times that I'm wanting to get another similar item in exchange, not offering any return options other than "insert your card for refund" is not guest friendly.  You could have at least offered a gift card up front.
- When I ask if the refund will go back onto the card immediately or if it will take 3 days because I need to purchase a similar item, please do not bullshit me with "It will be back on your card in 24 hours."  Hello, it's Saturday.  If there's going to be a hold on return funds, are you really telling me that the banks will all talk to each other and release it on a Sunday?  So what's the truth, immediately or a few days, and why don't you want to say it?
- When I say I want to go get another item and then have it done as a return/purchase on the same transaction so there's no hold up on funds, which I have seen done a million times, which I have had offered to me at my store, it's kinda hard to believe that you were following policy when you said, your words exactly, "I don't think they will let you do that."  Well obviously "they" will, because whoever you brought up there to handle me when I came back with the new item did exactly that.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 28, 2019)

To the Starbucks team - thanks for my "hug in a mug" last night. It was needed after a long and cold weekend. 

To the softlines team - I will be calling you out if you don't respond to backing up at the lanes from now on. Sick of it. If you can't do it, just say so instead of ignoring the walkie. I was the only one in hardlines besides electronics and beauty last night when they called and it will take five minutes if a couple of us go up there.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 28, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> and it will take five minutes if a couple of us go up there.


🤣

I'm usually up there for over an hour when I go up for backup.  5 minutes my ass.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> 🤣
> 
> I'm usually up there for over an hour when I go up for backup.  5 minutes my ass.



🤣 Lol, this is true...but if it's like 8:30 at night, it's usually a quick backup, and goes quicker with more people.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 28, 2019)

TTOTL: Stop talking to me like I'm a particularly dim toddler, you asshole. Yes, I understand what you want me to do, but there's only so many times I can do the same thing over and over again every shift before I go nuts, so yes, I will sometimes do other tasks during the day to break up the monotony.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Who the heck says heck anymore





Amanda Cantwell said:


> hey, what the heck, make it three





PassinTime said:


> Heck Ya!!!!





GoodyNN said:


> Now, now. Let's not pile the heck up on poor CTT.


Da heck?!


----------



## Antennae (Feb 4, 2019)

TTOHRETL: When you tell us the paper schedule is the gold standard on when we work, don't pull the bullshit of "business needs" for adding me to the schedule the day before I was supposed to work. You had two weeks to figure it out!


----------



## NKG (Feb 4, 2019)

> can't touch this said:
> Who the heck says heck anymore





> Amanda Cantwell said:
> hey, what the heck, make it three





> PassinTime said:
> Heck Ya!!!!





> GoodyNN said:
> Now, now. Let's not pile the heck up on poor CTT.





redeye58 said:


> Da heck?!



I heckon that's true


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 4, 2019)

TTOTL: I don’t feel comfortable with you, you’re anxious as a leader and it shows - ITS OBVIOUS. And I’m already anxious as an individual already so your anxiety on top of mine is a minefield. Please calm down and take a deep breath.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 4, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> TTOTL: I don’t feel comfortable with you, you’re anxious as a leader and it shows - ITS OBVIOUS. And I’m already anxious as an individual already so your anxiety on top of mine is a minefield. Please calm down and take a deep breath.


It's an ugly situation, but maybe the TL is no more able to control his/her anxiety than you.  Maybe taking a deep breath and just calming down is something that is no more in his/her power than it is in yours.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 5, 2019)

TTOTM: Please don't tell a guest you'll bring an item up to GS *before* you go look for it...if we're out of stock on it, then we have to tell that guest when they get to the lanes and a lot of the time they're unhappy. CHECK FIRST. If there's no location, there's none in the back. (Ignore the "11 on hand" thing, because 0 on the floor and 0 in back usually means we don't have it.) Tell the guest that on the floor. It's not hard.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 5, 2019)

TTOM  don't leave the cardboard ( I swear it's the veterans who do this) by the compactor and walk away.  Call  for the key.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 6, 2019)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> TTOM  don't leave the cardboard ( I swear it's the veterans who do this) by the compactor and walk away.  Call  for the key.


Sorry, we do this in pharmacy because we were explicitly told NOT to put it in the compactor since we aren’t trained on “Baler safety” (as non- Target employees.) There used to be a bin next to it for us to put it in, but that disappeared about a year ago, so I just set it next to the compactor.  😔


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 6, 2019)

To that one morning flow team member: This is all overpush from just two 4 foot sections, the day after the zone was spotless for a big visit. I showed it to my leader and he was pissed. Get ready to face his wrath.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 6, 2019)

TTOTM: Mad props for picking up hours like crazy, but save some for the rest of us! I only had four hours this week, and was hoping to work Saturday...


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Feb 8, 2019)

To that one Team Member who lost their shit and gave me some entertainment, I love you.

ETL-GE: "Hey TM, I know you're leaving soon but ETL-Log noticed some unworked electronics freight"
TOTM: "Okay, how much is it?"
ETL-Log: "oh yeah its like 8 days of backed up freight, we haven't had anyone to do it so do whatever you can"
TOTM: "YOU ALL HAVE TO BE KIDDING, I AM 5 MINUTES FROM LEAVING AND YOU PULL THIS SHIT ON ME? IM NOT DOING IT"
ETL-GE: "Heeeeeeyyy TM, please come to TMSC so everyone can talk privately"
TOTM: "NO ITS 4:00, IM LEAVING FOR THE DAY. BYE"
ETL-Log: "...o......ok ok have a good day!"

ETL-GE: "Log go to 2"

_Everyone in store goes on 2_

GE: "so yeah....um...is TM okay?..that was a bit harsh..."
Log: "yeah, we did overwork them today, its fine. They did the backed up freight from toys all day"
GE: "Okay...We cannot allow TMs to talk that way on the walkie....should we do a write up?"
Log: "No, Ive heard worse. Remember that I used to work at Walmart"
GE: ".................o....................Ok..."

😂😂😂😂


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 10, 2019)

TToTL's - how about giving us some cart attendants? Please??


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 10, 2019)

To the one team lead: Thank you for putting Bounty paper towels in the cleaning stations. It was impossible to clean even minor spills with those generic brown rolls of paper towels.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Feb 10, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> To the one team lead: Thank you for putting Bounty paper towels in the cleaning stations. It was impossible to clean even minor spills with those generic brown rolls of paper towels.


yooooooo alright so like what the actual F are those things? They do not absorb anything and do not feel like paper...


----------



## INFThatShiz (Feb 10, 2019)

TTOETL: you have been here all of one week and have managed to alienate a good chunk of the team with your fake interest in what we do and how we do it. you're new to target, congrats, but we have our methods of getting tasks done, proven methods approved by other etls and the stl. and also, maybe copy us when we tell you we're going to break/lunch/leaving for the day? you can do at least _that_ while you sip on your starbucks in tsc.


----------



## Greenie (Feb 11, 2019)

TTOTM: Do not complain to me about hours when you are putting half of your shifts up for swapping.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenie said:


> TTOTM: Do not complain to me about hours when you are putting half of your shifts up for swapping.



Hey is that a terminable offense? I mean, why keep someone hired if they give all their shifts away?


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Feb 11, 2019)

WalksforMiles said:


> Hey is that a terminable offense? I mean, why keep someone hired if they give all their shifts away?


Not an offense at all, as long as the shifts are covered. 

TTOHLTL: I know you smoke weed in the parking lot on your breaks. I don't care and wont snitch, but new STL may find you one day as he is a lurker for sure.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey, TMs, please answer on the walkie!! Tonight we had confusion for who was going to cover OPU when he took his half. I said I'd listen for the drops, but SFS took over without saying anything. Just communicate...please...


----------



## RightArm (Feb 13, 2019)

To THOSE TMs at the front lanes:  The correct call (over the walkie) is for "Style" assistance and I'll even accept '"Softlines" from you old timers.  But "operator" and "fitting room" are not acceptable calls.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 13, 2019)

@RightArm  as you know, communication is non-existent around Spot. Nobody at my store has ever told us that you have new titles.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 13, 2019)

RightArm said:


> To THOSE TMs at the front lanes:  The correct call (over the walkie) is for "Style" assistance and I'll even accept '"Softlines" from you old timers.  But "operator" and "fitting room" are not acceptable calls.


Nitpicking much?  Does it matter if they say "operator" or "fitting room"?  There's still a person keeping the fitting room presentable, there's still a person answering the phones, and neither term is anything offensive.  What does it matter if they use those terms, as it's still referring to the same work role.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Nitpicking much?  Does it matter if they say "operator" or "fitting room"?  There's still a person keeping the fitting room presentable, there's still a person answering the phones, and neither term is anything offensive.  What does it matter if they use those terms, as it's still referring to the same work role.



Except that there isn't one operator, there isn't one fitting room attendant, and the new team members have no clue what they want when they call for those.  They are in the middle of girls' or NIT pushing a zrack or a metro and they hear "operator" or "fitting room" and they think "that's not me" because they neither have the phone nor are they at the fitting room.   Or they're in the back room backstocking or out on the floor fixing the zone.... etc.  The frontlanes (or rather ours) generally is after A&A help when they use those terms but there are days when our operator is a hardlines TM who has a my device and agreed to take the calls.  I'm not nitpicking the way you think I am.  When people are doing five or six things, calling for what you actually NEED rather than some obscure term that really doesn't convey what you need saves everyone time and frustration and you'd be surprised how many more answers you'd actually get rather than "crickets".

It's the same frustration I feel when anyone gets on the walkie and goes "Team, can someone check an item on the floor?" (and only that)  No one answers because they don't know who the call was directed at.  So much easier to say "is there anyone in Market who can check an item.... anyone in electronics.... near pharmacy... in softlines/style...etc".    Same frustration my LOD's feel when an operator goes "LOD you have a call on 2280" and the LOD goes "guest or TM?" or just "about?".   So much easier to say "LOD, you have steritech on 2280... or team member Suzy Q... or CNS.... or a guest complaint" or whatever.

We're all VERY busy these days.  A little courtesy goes a looooong way.

Also... it was sort of a bad day and I see this as a  place to vent without judgement because it doesn't really require a reply....  sorry if I offended you.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 14, 2019)

TTOETL nah, I'm not killing myself over certain dangerous steel locations anymore. When TMs are now being hired at more than I make after five years.. you can get it yourself. You could even just make it safer back here for us to be able to do it ourselves. Or tell Minnesota that this is part of the reason br teams used to be above base.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2019)

Ok STL you understand I'm just stashing all this reshop right


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 14, 2019)

RightArm said:


> Except that there isn't one operator, there isn't one fitting room attendant, and the new team members have no clue what they want when they call for those.  They are in the middle of girls' or NIT pushing a zrack or a metro and they hear "operator" or "fitting room" and they think "that's not me" because they neither have the phone nor are they at the fitting room.   Or they're in the back room backstocking or out on the floor fixing the zone.... etc.  The frontlanes (or rather ours) generally is after A&A help when they use those terms but there are days when our operator is a hardlines TM who has a my device and agreed to take the calls.  I'm not nitpicking the way you think I am.  When people are doing five or six things, calling for what you actually NEED rather than some obscure term that really doesn't convey what you need saves everyone time and frustration and you'd be surprised how many more answers you'd actually get rather than "crickets".
> 
> It's the same frustration I feel when anyone gets on the walkie and goes "Team, can someone check an item on the floor?" (and only that)  No one answers because they don't know who the call was directed at.  So much easier to say "is there anyone in Market who can check an item.... anyone in electronics.... near pharmacy... in softlines/style...etc".    Same frustration my LOD's feel when an operator goes "LOD you have a call on 2280" and the LOD goes "guest or TM?" or just "about?".   So much easier to say "LOD, you have steritech on 2280... or team member Suzy Q... or CNS.... or a guest complaint" or whatever.
> 
> ...


Whoever has the phone at that moment is "operator". Whoever has the fitting room responsibility at that moment is "fitting room". New folks that don't answer to those three because they feel it doesn't apply are either not being trained right or are willfully ignoring the calls and "style" will be ignored as well.

Yes, this is a place to vent. But people here will call out too much finickiness, they've done it to others, they've done it to me. And getting upset over the exact word used to request the same type of help is finicky. If the front needs someone paged or if there may have been a mix up as to where a guest's item is being held at, how is using "style" better than "fitting room" or "operator"?


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Feb 17, 2019)

^ Not for nothing, but my store's softlines TMs have this same attitude with the same disrespectful type of behavior. It has gotten to the point where GSTL just straight up calls the people out now and if they do not respond they will go into softlines and grab them directly. It is getting quite ridiculous.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Feb 17, 2019)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> TTOM  don't leave the cardboard ( I swear it's the veterans who do this) by the compactor and walk away.  Call  for the key.


We usually at our store have to get the keys before we start with our day. This way most people on the sales floor always have them on hand.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Feb 17, 2019)

To that one LOD, thanks for making working enjoyable!

...Store Closing...

Me: Alright, see you tomorrow!
LOD: Don't threaten me.
Me" XD LMAO


----------



## rd123 (Feb 18, 2019)

TTOTM, what made you decide to leave a heap of assorted dry beans/lentils on the aisle for us to sort ? I should have taken a picture !! All he/she has to do is just see the label and place them on proper place either to left or right of that awful heap!!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> yooooooo alright so like what the actual F are those things? They do not absorb anything and do not feel like paper...


Inversely, the Bounty paper towels are horrible at the registers. They leave lint all over the place. To clean my belt and scanner glass, among the rest of the register surfaces, I need the brown sandpaper looking towels.
For spills they suck. I do agree on that.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

TTO STL: Thanks for actually being a leader and hopping on a lane to do backup when a small rush happened at noon out of nowhere and asked the GSA what lane he wanted you on instead of taking them off their role. Your bagging speed could use some improvement lol but damn, some of your A&ATLs and HLTLs can't hold water as cashiers.
I can see why you moved up the ranks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Inversely, the Bounty paper towels are horrible at the registers. They leave lint all over the place. To clean my belt and scanner glass, among the rest of the register surfaces, I need the brown sandpaper looking towels.
> For spills they suck. I do agree on that.


Nothing is worse than those wicker baskets that leave strings everywhere


----------



## Sofwgkta (Feb 19, 2019)

Dear “friend” in softlines,
I can’t tell if you absolutely despise me or if you think I’m cool. Every interaction we have is completely different than the last. One day you give me RUDE attitude, and the next you’re polite and nice! I don’t understand you!! Why are you this way???!


----------



## A234 (Feb 19, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTO STL: Thanks for actually being a leader and hopping on a lane to do backup when a small rush happened at noon out of nowhere and asked the GSA what lane he wanted you on instead of taking them off their role. Your bagging speed could use some improvement lol but damn, some of your A&ATLs and HLTLs can't hold water as cashiers.
> I can see why you moved up the ranks.


The STL at my old store would hop on the lanes every so often.  I remember him asking me (at the time just a seasonal cashier) to go get carts with him during a torrential downpour.  That man didn't mind getting dirty when he needed to.  I don't know his background, but I'm willing to bet he rose up through the ranks. My current STL, while a great leader who sets high expectations and runs a tight ship, will not be seen pulling CAFS or running register.  It's one of my biggest gripes about him, knowing that he started as an Executive Intern.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Feb 19, 2019)

To That One Starbucks TM: I don't know who keeps clogging the toilets in the back, but since you ask me almost every time you see me...could it be you? Also, use the front bathrooms, Starbucks is closer to those than in the back by electronics.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Feb 19, 2019)

To that one team member who has been at Target like for 4 months and thinks you deserve every Saturday and Sunday off. Well you don't deserve it! People have been here for years and don't get that. Your lazy. All you do is talk. And you do the same easy row every day. It takes you 90 min when it should take 30.


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (Feb 19, 2019)

Me, over the walkie: can anyone look for a vacuum on the floor for me?
Hardlines TM: well I can't look at it if you don't give me the number. switch to 3
me: oh okay _switches to 3_ I'm on 3. Are you ready?
TM: yes
Me: _gives DPCI #_
TM: What do you want me to do with that?
Me: Oh that's the DPCI
TM: Well you're going to have to read it to me again since I didn't know what you were telling me


Obviously a miscommunication or something, I know it happens but it made the whole thing take way longer than it needed to. Although I'm sure I've misunderstood something over the walkie before...


----------



## rd123 (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t know to whom I would address this .. as  now a days I am seeing sales floor Tms , backroom TMs, TLs, ETLs and who not pushing and back stocking things everywhere. You all have made my aisles look like a dollar store aisle . Many items are over (OVER) pushed, misplaced( over pushed there too),and with my 4 hour shift which includes one hour for huddle push I’m suffering to get my work done!!


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 19, 2019)

YourReshopIsFull said:


> Me, over the walkie: can anyone look for a vacuum on the floor for me?
> Hardlines TM: well I can't look at it if you don't give me the number. switch to 3
> me: oh okay _switches to 3_ I'm on 3. Are you ready?
> TM: yes
> ...


Lmaooo wtf what a jerk he really expected you to read the DPCI on 1 and then said “what do you want me to do with that” like he didn’t just ask for the DPCI and also knew you were going to give it. Man I’m mad reading this 😂


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Lmaooo wtf what a jerk he really expected you to read the DPCI on 1 and then said “what do you want me to do with that” like he didn’t just ask for the DPCI and also knew you were going to give it. Man I’m mad reading this 😂


Honestly same. I would be so over it my smart ass would be like “never mind I’ll get it myself! 😊”


----------



## mrmarket747 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sofwgkta said:


> Dear “friend” in softlines,
> I can’t tell if you absolutely despise me or if you think I’m cool. Every interaction we have is completely different than the last. One day you give me RUDE attitude, and the next you’re polite and nice! I don’t understand you!! Why are you this way???!


She/he probably has a crush on you


----------



## Targetpirate (Feb 20, 2019)

TTOTM. I'm glad you got caught giving each other hair cuts at the fitting room all of you suck!


----------



## RightArm (Feb 20, 2019)

Dear SRTL of A&A:  Don't ask me if I'm going to finish my VMG if you never intend to allow me to work on it.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 21, 2019)

TTOTM who pushes men's basics:  STOP putting things in the wrong place!  STOP being a lazy ass and backstock what doesn't fit.  I spent a day and a half fixing half of the planograms in men's basics and repushing to correct locations (and backstocking what would not fit)  just to have you dump everything from the truck every which way just so you don't have to backstock it.


----------



## JagStar (Feb 22, 2019)

TTCashierTMS: Guest Services has _three _registers. Why are there _six _of you over here???


----------



## RightArm (Feb 22, 2019)

TTOTM:  Thank you for being so kind and staying on top of the calls yesterday.  I was being torn apart with all I had to do and was ready to break if one more thing was asked.  By stepping in you saved me from a break down.  You are the best!


----------



## SallyHoover (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone else check here to see if any of their co-workers are bitching about them?


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 22, 2019)

TTOTL: I can tell you’re a moody person because some days you just don’t even say hi to me and other days you’ll say hi AND give me a compliment on how nice my hair looks. Umm what’s up with that?


----------



## JagStar (Feb 22, 2019)

TTOETL: Jeebus. You need a snickers ASAP cause you hangry today on channel 1. I had to turn my walkie off at guest services and rely on the GSA for updates on if we had service calls because you were on the walkie literally_ every 2 minutes* all day*_. It was starting to get annoying when I'm trying to service some guests and you're gobble gobble gobble a mile a minute yelling at softlines TMs.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 22, 2019)

TTOSTL: You really think we have time to audit aisles? Really?


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 23, 2019)

TTOTL - Why in God's name would you schedule only ONE cashier, ONE GSTM, ONE GSA and no cart attendant to close on a Saturday night?????


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 25, 2019)

TTOTM: Please don’t climb on the backroom shelves! I kept saying we should clear some space to get a ladder through, but you were worried about that taking too long. Speed doesn’t matter when you fall and get hurt!


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 25, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOSTL: You really think we have time to audit aisles? Really?


Welcome to modernization. We started doing the same a few weeks ago, and we also have to print shelf labels for missing labels while we’re zoning and doing reshop.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 25, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Welcome to modernization. We started doing the same a few weeks ago, and we also have to print shelf labels for missing labels while we’re zoning and doing reshop.



Ha, we've barely had time to zone! Friday night we did six aisles of toys, and Saturday I tackled toothpaste and tampons. That's about it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> TTOTL - Why in God's name would you schedule only ONE cashier, ONE GSTM, ONE GSA and no cart attendant to close on a Saturday night?????


You know I don’t make the schedule right? Please come talk to me after you punch in.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Feb 27, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> To that one team member who has been at Target like for 4 months and thinks you deserve every Saturday and Sunday off. Well you don't deserve it! People have been here for years and don't get that. Your lazy. All you do is talk. And you do the same easy row every day. It takes you 90 min when it should take 30.


Man I beg for hours lol


----------



## mrmarket747 (Feb 27, 2019)

TTOTM: I don't think you realize this but I kinda have a crush you.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 27, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> You know I don’t make the schedule right? Please come talk to me after you punch in.



they let my Sbux TL write her schedule


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

To that one TL, thanks so much for lecturing me on how you go out on a limb to defend us.  Well, your worries are clearly over as you threw me under the bus today.  You know I've brought that issue to you multiple times, and rather than fix it, find someone to fix it, or even teach me how to fix it, you taught me a work around that takes more time and is too complicated for me to remember.  Your silence was THUNDEROUS as the STL reprimanded me for not bringing it to anyone's attention, and you are lucky I had a breakdown and went nonverbal (autistic employee, here) because I would have ripped your head off if I had a voice.  Oh, and let's not forget you reprimanding me for this that and the other telling me that my zone is my zone and it must be perfect and I have to take care of it, and when I bring to your attention the overstocking done in my zone by another team member, what do you tell me?  'Oh, the backroom's just having a hard time of it.  It's okay.  Just let it go.'  I see you, and now I know you.  I'll go to the ETL from now on, as you clearly not be trusted to act, or well, trusted at all.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

To that same TM, I know, I know!  You're suffering saintly to keep us all employed.  Well, at the end of the day, with all these changes?  It's not going to last.  I'm not going to last.  Save your martyrdom for someone who will buy that **** and do what you have to.  You're the boss and I'm the grunt.  I know how it works.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Does anyone else check here to see if any of their co-workers are bitching about them?


haha, I would, but let's face it, Spot and the relevant situations sort of blend together...  That post /could/ be about you, but it could also be about any one of our thousands of Spot clones.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

And one good one.  To that one TL who I always figured hated my guts...  Sorry I couldn't say 'thanks' for you trying to make me feel better.  Break downs are always embarrassing but you really helped.  Hope I can find some nonawkward way to say it, next time I see you.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 27, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> To that one TL, thanks so much for lecturing me on how you go out on a limb to defend us.  Well, your worries are clearly over as you threw me under the bus today.  You know I've brought that issue to you multiple times, and rather than fix it, find someone to fix it, or even teach me how to fix it, you taught me a work around that takes more time and is too complicated for me to remember.  Your silence was THUNDEROUS as the STL reprimanded me for not bringing it to anyone's attention, and you are lucky I had a breakdown and went nonverbal (autistic employee, here) because I would have ripped your head off if I had a voice.  Oh, and let's not forget you reprimanding me for this that and the other telling me that my zone is my zone and it must be perfect and I have to take care of it, and when I bring to your attention the overstocking done in my zone by another team member, what do you tell me?  'Oh, the backroom's just having a hard time of it.  It's okay.  Just let it go.'  I see you, and now I know you.  I'll go to the ETL from now on, as you clearly not be trusted to act, or well, trusted at all.


Dang - sorry your TL is a jackass. Maybe you should write up something about your attempts to correct the issue and when you spoke to your TL and then give it to the STL.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Dang - sorry your TL is a jackass. Maybe you should write up something about your attempts to correct the issue and when you spoke to your TL and then give it to the STL.


I spoke to my HR about this and about a few other instances about... well, concerns being ignored.  I don't know that anything will really come up with it, but at least it's documented.  But either way, not sure I'm going to make it too much longer, between my temper which I have miraculously kept in check for the years I've worked there, and the contradictions etc...  Just trying to make it as far as possible.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 3, 2019)

The electronics TM was calling for a Spanish speaking team member over the walkie to assist a guest. Silence. He asks again, and again, and again. Like pretty much a couple times a minute for like 5 minutes at this point and crickets. The poor dude sounds so desperate. “Can I PLEASE get a Spanish-speaking team member to HELP A GUEST in electronics.” I know my LOD is nearby, and she speaks Spanish, and I look over at her because I’m wondering why she isn’t either going to help the guest or saying a “team who can help the guest” to make someone else do it. What is she doing? Gossiping with the GSTLs and laughing, completely ignoring the cries for help on the walkie. 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> The electronics TM was calling for a Spanish speaking team member over the walkie to assist a guest. Silence. He asks again, and again, and again. Like pretty much a couple times a minute for like 5 minutes at this point and crickets. The poor dude sounds so desperate. “Can I PLEASE get a Spanish-speaking team member to HELP A GUEST in electronics.” I know my LOD is nearby, and she speaks Spanish, and I look over at her because I’m wondering why she isn’t either going to help the guest or saying a “team who can help the guest” to make someone else do it. What is she doing? Gossiping with the GSTLs and laughing, completely ignoring the cries for help on the walkie. 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


if you're that desperate, they could've used google translate. it's not great but it's better than nothing.
I know enough Spanish that if they talk slowly, I can usually understand and respond, so I usually let someone else take the call unless there's no other options


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> if you're that desperate, they could've used google translate. it's not great but it's better than nothing.
> I know enough Spanish that if they talk slowly, I can usually understand and respond, so I usually let someone else take the call unless there's no other options


Yeah, it does get the point across.  Microsoft translate has an easier to use interface.  They translate a little differently, I tested both out with a couple friends who are native French speakers, and they both giggled at the translations, but both translators work well enough.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 3, 2019)

True, I didn’t even think about that. I could’ve helped since I speak Spanish but I was stuck in sco :/


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 4, 2019)

TT THREE Softlines TMs: When OPU asks for your help, it means now. It doesn't mean continuing to sit on your ass and giving vague directions to where something in your section might be. It doesn't mean waiting 10 minutes, and getting on the walkie to let the store know you got off your ass and found the item (nowhere near where you said to look for it by the way.) By that point it's already been INFed because OPU doesn't get to sit on the floor chatting. I have goal times to meet and more batches in my queue. Thanks for finally looking for the item though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

Talk to the softlines TL.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Talk to the softlines TL.



She was sitting right there with them. Probably the one who belatedly sent someone to help. I had words with my STL, ETL-HR, and ETL-LOG about it. I mean, it doesn't matter that much. I finished the day having met my metrics. 100% picked on time and under 5% INF. But, none of the helpful softlines TMs were scheduled this morning on a freaking truck day and it pissed me right the fuck off.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> She was sitting right there with them. Probably the one who belatedly sent someone to help. I had words with my STL, ETL-HR, and ETL-LOG about it. I mean, it doesn't matter that much. I finished the day having met my metrics. 100% picked on time and under 5% INF. But, none of the helpful softlines TMs were scheduled this morning on a freaking truck day and it pissed me right the fuck off.


I just wish your guys' system was more sales floor friendly.  Unless the picture of the item is distinctive I have to type it in My Work to get the brand so that I know where to go.  And sometimes there's the "0 on floor/0 in back (1 on hand)" that can waste time while we look without realizing it doesn't exist.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TT THREE Softlines TMs: When OPU asks for your help, it means now. It doesn't mean continuing to sit on your ass and giving vague directions to where something in your section might be. It doesn't mean waiting 10 minutes, and getting on the walkie to let the store know you got off your ass and found the item (nowhere near where you said to look for it by the way.) By that point it's already been INFed because OPU doesn't get to sit on the floor chatting. I have goal times to meet and more batches in my queue. Thanks for finally looking for the item though.



reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my goal time

not everyone's job revolves around you, sometimes you have to be self sufficient


----------



## tholmes (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my goal time
> 
> not everyone's job revolves around you, sometimes you have to be self sufficient


Well yes, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do it yourself in a timely manner, especially if you're not intimately familiar with the layout of softlines.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Well yes, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do it yourself in a timely manner, especially if you're not intimately familiar with the layout of softlines.



anyone picking order pickup needs to be at least somewhat aware of where things in softlines are generally located. things are organized by brand, so that's a good place to start. if you're looking for an AND blouse, probably start by looking in AND lol


----------



## tholmes (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> anyone picking order pickup needs to be at least somewhat aware of where things in softlines are generally located. things are organized by brand, so that's a good place to start. if you're looking for an AND blouse, probably start by looking in AND lol


I'm not debating that, I'm simply saying that if you're not someone that spends your entire time in an area, you're not likely to know where the item is or the best way to find it. For instance, I know that this is a pair of AND black pants. But I can't always tell which of the seven or eight types of AND black pants I need, and short of having the RFID handy at all times, a Softlines TM is far faster at finding that than OPU.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

tholmes said:


> I'm not debating that, I'm simply saying that if you're not someone that spends your entire time in an area, you're not likely to know where the item is or the best way to find it. For instance, I know that this is a pair of AND black pants. But I can't always tell which of the seven or eight types of AND black pants I need, and short of having the RFID handy at all times, a Softlines TM is far faster at finding that than OPU.



well, why not keep the RFID in your pick cart? that's what some of our SFS people do. 

otherwise, more likely than not other team members are willing to help you out if you put in the effort to build a rapport with them. on my OPU shifts when i'm slow i'll help them touch up their tables or help someone work a z, and in return they're way more willing to help me when i need it vs. someone else who is rude, demanding/pushy and probably doesn't even know their name without looking at the nametag.


----------



## tholmes (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> well, why not keep the RFID in your pick cart? that's what some of our SFS people do.
> 
> otherwise, more likely than not other team members are willing to help you out if you put in the effort to build a rapport with them. on my OPU shifts when i'm slow i'll help them touch up their tables or help someone work a z, and in return they're way more willing to help me when i need it vs. someone else who is rude, demanding/pushy and probably doesn't even know their name without looking at the nametag.


Ah, that would be the difference. We don't have an OPU shift for half the day. It falls to backroom most times (we aren't modernized yet)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Ah, that would be the difference. We don't have an OPU shift for half the day. It falls to backroom most times (we aren't modernized yet)



my "OPU" shifts are actually Drive Up shifts; we handle the picks as well as physically bring the guest the order


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my goal time
> 
> not everyone's job revolves around you, sometimes you have to be self sufficient


Helping OPU/SFS means everyone wins.  Teamwork.  Besides, unless I'm speaking directly to a guest there is nothing that can't be paused for a couple of minutes while I help find a shirt.

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I'm being interrupted to help an online guest.


tholmes said:


> Well yes, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do it yourself in a timely manner, especially if you're not intimately familiar with the layout of softlines.





REDcardJJ said:


> anyone picking order pickup needs to be at least somewhat aware of where things in softlines are generally located. things are organized by brand, so that's a good place to start. if you're looking for an AND blouse, probably start by looking in AND lol


Do you seriously expect someone who is doing OPU/SFS to know where all the little places are that an item could be?  How a graphic tee that is the smaller sizes of womens/mens could be in girls/boys or vice versa.  How a girls plain white tee is more likely to be in the boys section than the girls section.  How something with the description of "AND leggings" could be hosiery or outerwear and memorization of the first three numbers of the dpci is what will tell you where to go, not the description.  How that pair of wild fable jeans keeps ending up in the back of universal threads, no matter how many times it's pulled out.  How mens and boys C9 bottoms keep ending up in each other's areas, along with mens and womens sweats and zipper hoodies.


tholmes said:


> I'm not debating that, I'm simply saying that if you're not someone that spends your entire time in an area, you're not likely to know where the item is or the best way to find it. For instance, I know that this is a pair of AND black pants. But I can't always tell which of the seven or eight types of AND black pants I need, and short of having the RFID handy at all times, a Softlines TM is far faster at finding that than OPU.


Yep.  Bootcut vs. Kick Flare vs. Slim vs. Slim Ankle vs. Skinny Ankle.  Don't forget the ones where the little tag that gives the style description came off in the fitting room and only comparing the dpci will get you the style.


REDcardJJ said:


> well, why not keep the RFID in your pick cart? that's what some of our SFS people do.


There's not enough to go around if there's more than one SFS/OPU order.  Heck, even with one they have to fight the rest of store for one (cough, tagging).  Besides, if you don't know the mistake places that clothes end up, see above, then an RFID gun will be of limited help.


REDcardJJ said:


> otherwise, more likely than not other team members are willing to help you out if you put in the effort to build a rapport with them. on my OPU shifts when i'm slow i'll help them touch up their tables or help someone work a z, and in return they're way more willing to help me when i need it vs. someone else who is rude, demanding/pushy and probably doesn't even know their name without looking at the nametag.


Really?  They are timed, but they have to stop and do your Z rack for you in order to get a minute or two of cooperation?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> .



it's called not being a dick, idk if that's something you've heard of though


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it's called not being a dick, idk if that's something you've heard of though


Wow, I'm saying that softlines can actually help someone out and you think I'm a dick for saying so?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Really? They are timed, but they have to stop and do your Z rack for you in order to get a minute or two of cooperation?



yes, when i have free time i stop and help out other areas of the store. in return, said areas of the store are more inclined to help me out when i need it. that goes beyond helping me find something for opu. idk why this is such a revolutionary concept for you.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> yes, when i have free time i stop and help out other areas of the store. in return, said areas of the store are more inclined to help me out when i need it. that goes beyond helping me find something for opu. idk why this is such a revolutionary concept for you.


If they want assistance, they have to do your job for you.  That's not revolutionary, every workplace has one of _those_ people.  I can do my own Zs and still find time to help out OPU without them having to bribe me for my help by doing my work for me.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> If they want assistance, they have to do your job for you.  That's not revolutionary, every workplace has one of _those_ people.  I can do my own Zs and still find time to help out OPU without them having to bribe me for my help by doing my work for me.



i bet you're real fun to work with. every store has that one person who is too good to accept help from someone just trying to be nice 🤷‍♂️ 

i'm really sorry that "common decency" and "helping others" or even "teamwork" weren't things your parents taught you, but my mom raised me better than that.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 4, 2019)

I can't really see why you're getting so uppity about him helping out Softlines in his free time


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 4, 2019)

Scratch my back and I'll scratch your back 

Or being a nice team player, which sounds like you're not


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i bet you're real fun to work with. every store has that one person who is too good to accept help from someone just trying to be nice 🤷‍♂️
> 
> i'm really sorry that "common decency" and "helping others" or even "teamwork" weren't things your parents taught you, but my mom raised me better than that.


Wait, you say that you won't help OPU/SFS unless they do your tables and Zs and you are saying that I'm the one who isn't helping others or part of a team effort?  And if you've forgotten what you said -



REDcardJJ said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my goal time
> 
> not everyone's job revolves around you, sometimes you have to be self sufficient


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 4, 2019)

You LITERALLY missed his point but whatever


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Scratch my back and I'll scratch your back
> 
> Or being a nice team player, which sounds like you're not


If you are referring to me, I said that I do help out SFS/OPU whenever they ask for help.  I don't demand payment by having them do my work.  Other people are saying for SFS/OPU to be self-sufficient and not help SFS/OPU unless they "help out" first by doing softlines tasks between their other duties.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Wait, you say that you won't help OPU/SFS unless they do your tables and Zs and you are saying that I'm the one who isn't helping others or part of a team effort?  And if you've forgotten what you said -



i have literally no clue wtf you're talking about. i pick OPU. i build relationships with other TMs in the store so that they're more inclined to help me rather than focus on whatever task they're doing. i do not demand that anyone drop what they're doing to help me.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 4, 2019)

I think the problem with this is when our sfs/opu are asking every time they are in style without even trying to find the item. I get it if it is a new team member or if it is a hard to find item. But when you are stopping someone constantly to find something that is right out in the open, at the front of the department, that needs to stop.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 5, 2019)

For the record, I had the RFID gun handy. I don't venture into softlines without it. It didn't hit on anything in the general area where softlines told me to look for the item. And, yes, helping OPU is explicitly part of those TMs' jobs. It's priority 1 at my store. Unless with a guest all TMs are expected to help OPU when requested in their sections at the drop of a hat. We're picking things for guests who have already spent their money to buy the items. Per DTL, such requests are to be treated as if the guest herself is in the store asking for help. I don't have to fold clothes in my spare time (such a thing exists?) to expect help when requested from a TM in her section. It's their job to help. Just like I don't have to stock milk in my spare time to get help from market when needed.

I'm required to write down in the daily INF notes which TMs I asked for help before INFing. If those TMs don't want to be helpful, welp I guess they don't have to be. 🤷‍♂️ They can take the hit for something not being found in their section. I'll actually be quite pleased if it means less hours for them and more for the softlines TMs who are helpful.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I don't have to fold clothes in my spare time (such a thing exists?) to expect help when requested from a TM in her section. It's their job to help. Just like I don't have to stock milk in my spare time to get help from market when needed.



no, you don't HAVE to do anything. this isn't a sweat shop. i help other teams when i have spare time because i'm a team player. it also has the added bonus of making me more familiar with different parts of the store. as a result, i'm probably better at navigating softlines than you (even without RFID). i bet you'd get more help if you got off your OPU high horse and stopped acting so uppity. i wouldn't be jumping up to help you either lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no, you don't HAVE to do anything. this isn't a sweat shop. i help other teams when i have spare time because i'm a team player. it also has the added bonus of making me more familiar with different parts of the store. as a result, i'm probably better at navigating softlines than you (even without RFID). i bet you'd get more help if you got off your OPU high horse and stopped acting so uppity. i wouldn't be jumping up to help you either lol


Not a sweatshop and yet you say that when you are working softlines OPU/SFS has to fold your tables and push your Zs before you help them.  How about you get off your high horse and quit demanding people do your work before you raise a hand to help them.  I would have no problem helping @seasonaldude with his OPUs/SFSs because, as he says, it's helping a guest who has already given us money.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Not a sweatshop and yet you say that when you are working softlines OPU/SFS has to fold your tables and push your Zs before you help them.  How about you get off your high horse and quit demanding people do your work before you raise a hand to help them.  I would have no problem helping @seasonaldude with his OPUs/SFSs because, as he says, it's helping a guest who has already given us money.



idk what you're smoking but for the third time, I DON'T WORK IN SOFTLINES. like seasonaldude, i pick order pickup. when i don't have any picks, i offer to help out other people.

put down the pipe before posting online


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2019)

Well you are certainly unclear because you said that at your store OPU pushes your Zs and folds your tables. And what tasks are you neglecting when you have all this supposed free time to help? I can't believe the back room runs itself at your store, it doesn't run itself at my store.

And having seen the VM get so mad about how the Zs were pushed that she walked off on an immediate break (sweaters with short sleeve shirts on the same 4 way, dresses with pants, pink and red, clashing patterns, etc) if you are "helping" with Zs but not softlines trained are you certain you are doing it right? Or are you doing things that have to be undone?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 5, 2019)

Let me help clarify 

@REDcardJJ is a GSA

He works OPU too

On his free time, he helps other departments. Softlines including 

Which means he had built a partnership with the other teams. A scratch my back and I'll scratch your back situation 

Not too hard to understand?


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 5, 2019)

We have some flex order folks who ask for help, are constantly stressed and can't seem to ever get the labels to work.  Others look zen as heck.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well you are certainly unclear because you said that at your store OPU pushes your Zs and folds your tables. And what tasks are you neglecting when you have all this supposed free time to help? I can't believe the back room runs itself at your store, it doesn't run itself at my store.
> 
> And having seen the VM get so mad about how the Zs were pushed that she walked off on an immediate break (sweaters with short sleeve shirts on the same 4 way, dresses with pants, pink and red, clashing patterns, etc) if you are "helping" with Zs but not softlines trained are you certain you are doing it right? Or are you doing things that have to be undone?



a couple things:


I said: "*on my OPU shifts* when i'm slow i'll *help them* touch up their tables or *help someone work a z,* and in return they're way more willing to help me when i need it "
when my job is "pick OPU, pick drive up, run drive up outside" and there are no OPUs to be picked, no drive ups to be picked, and no drive up guests on the way, my job is complete. therefore, i have the time to float around the store and help.
we don't have a backroom team, we are end-to-end
it isn't rocket science to fold clothes


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 5, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no, you don't HAVE to do anything. this isn't a sweat shop. i help other teams when i have spare time because i'm a team player. it also has the added bonus of making me more familiar with different parts of the store. as a result, i'm probably better at navigating softlines than you (even without RFID). i bet you'd get more help if you got off your OPU high horse and stopped acting so uppity. i wouldn't be jumping up to help you either lol



Wow. I've really struck a nerve. Sorry, but most softlines TMs actually ask what OPU needs when we enter their zones and help out without being requested to do so because that's what good TMs do. Bad TMs exist, however. Must suck for you to be at a store where you need to do things for other TMs to get their assistance. But, maybe that's just you and the charming way you have of making assumptions about what other people are doing and their relationships with other TMs in their stores. You'll find zero complaints at my store about me helping other workcenters and it's quite an assinine assumption to think the opposite would be true if I'm venting about a couple of TMs who aren't helpful.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2019)

He also seems to have an expectation that everyone must work in each other's area to be eligible to receive help.  Nope.  If OPU/SFS doesn't help it doesn't mean that softlines doesn't have to fetch the right item for a paying guest, which is their job, softlines should help secure items for guests even if the guest is not in their face.

And while it isn't rocket science, there's a world of difference between a proper fold and a sloppy fold by someone who doesn't know better.  Are you certain your creases are right and the amount you tuck in the bottom is right?  Fixing shitty folds is a ridiculous waste of time when the first person doesn't do it right and I spend too much time having to fix those folds.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> He also seems to have an expectation that everyone must work in each other's area to be eligible to receive help.  Nope.  If OPU/SFS doesn't help it doesn't mean that softlines doesn't have to fetch the right item for a paying guest, which is their job, softlines should help secure items for guests even if the guest is not in their face.
> 
> And while it isn't rocket science, there's a world of difference between a proper fold and a sloppy fold by someone who doesn't know better.  Are you certain your creases are right and the amount you tuck in the bottom is right?  Fixing shitty folds is a ridiculous waste of time when the first person doesn't do it right and I spend too much time having to fix those folds.



take some night school classes and learn to read, lady

i'm done with you


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 5, 2019)

You really are interepting his words wrong 


No where did he say that you should help them out to receive help. Stop being dense


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> You really are interepting his words wrong
> 
> 
> No where did he say that you should help them out to receive help. Stop being dense



Yeah, it's said a lot.  See the quotes below, how every one of them said REDcardJJ helps to get the departments, including softlines, to do their job in assisting in getting items.  It's not they are helping REDcardJJ in his task, it's their task too because it involves a guest getting product from their section.  They are getting paid to help REDcardJJ get the items, their job, REDcardJJ should not feel he has to do their other jobs just to get them to do their task of helping him without strings.



REDcardJJ said:


> otherwise, more likely than not other team members are willing to help you out if you put in the effort to build a rapport with them.



Flat out says gotta do their tasks.  Oh, "help", doesn't matter, their tasks, they are the ones being paid to do them.


REDcardJJ said:


> yes, when i have free time i stop and help out other areas of the store. in return, said areas of the store are more inclined to help me out when i need it.



Again "help", in other words do their tasks for them in order to get them to do their task of helping a guest out.


REDcardJJ said:


> so that they're more inclined to help me rather than focus on whatever task they're doing.



It's their damned task, they shouldn't have to be paid with not having to do other tasks because you "help" do their tasks for them just to get them to focus on the online guest for a few minutes.


REDcardJJ said:


> i help other teams when i have spare time



"Help" to secure cooperation for other departments to do their job in assisting a (online) guest.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, it's said a lot.  See the quotes below, how every one of them said REDcardJJ helps to get the departments, including softlines, to do their job in assisting in getting items.  It's not they are helping REDcardJJ in his task, it's their task too because it involves a guest getting product from their section.  They are getting paid to help REDcardJJ get the items, their job, REDcardJJ should not feel he has to do their other jobs just to get them to do their task of helping him without strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet you have a ton of friends


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2019)

Well considering that our main SFS/OPU guy gave me a hug when he told me he was leaving, I think I'm doing something right.

Edit:  And please take note that I say people should do things without expectation of reciprocal action.  Help each other without strings, without certainty of getting something in return.  Not a bad way to live life.


----------



## NPC (Mar 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well considering that our main SFS/OPU guy gave me a hug when he told me he was leaving, I think I'm doing something right.
> 
> Edit:  And please take note that I say people should do things without expectation of reciprocal action.  Help each other without strings, without certainty of getting something in return.  Not a bad way to live life.



I think you're confused. Maybe you need some essential oils or healing crystals.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 5, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no, you don't HAVE to do anything. this isn't a sweat shop. i help other teams when i have spare time because i'm a team player



You assume that every store's OPU peeps have time between orders.  My store's OPU are afraid to take their 15's because they get a chat for missing goal times because they are that busy.  My store essentially had an overall sales increase only because of the HUGE increase in OPU/Drive Up/SFS.  Unfortunately, our staffing level hasn't caught up with online ordering.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 5, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> You assume that every store's OPU peeps have time between orders.  My store's OPU are afraid to take their 15's because they get a chat for missing goal times because they are that busy.  My store essentially had an overall sales increase only because of the HUGE increase in OPU/Drive Up/SFS.  Unfortunately, our staffing level hasn't caught up with online ordering.



Pretty much. Unless another OPU regular is in the building asssigned to another WC, 15s are unofficial: go sit down somewhere, leave notifications on, come back early if necessary, clear the queue, resume break (hopefully). Meals are just a time for hoping that whoever is assigned to cover remembers to do so and doesn't ruin the metrics too much. Hours are based on projected sales, which are based on last year's numbers. When I left after yesterday's shift online sales were at 996.7% of the projected daily forecast. Hours cannot be reallocated to reflect current sales because every other area of the store is already cut too deep.

Still, while it is increasingly becoming less and less, there's always some downtime without anything in the queue wherein I'll help other areas of the store. Depending on store needs at the moment, the assigned OPU person will do reshop, backstock, process STS, zone, audit, help keep an eye on the lanes, grab fixtures for resets, or pretty much anything else that is easily droppable when a batch comes in. The idea that having some bad, unhelpful TMs means that I must not be helping others is absurd.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> You assume that every store's OPU peeps have time between orders.  My store's OPU are afraid to take their 15's because they get a chat for missing goal times because they are that busy.  My store essentially had an overall sales increase only because of the HUGE increase in OPU/Drive Up/SFS.  Unfortunately, our staffing level hasn't caught up with online ordering.





seasonaldude said:


> Pretty much. Unless another OPU regular is in the building asssigned to another WC, 15s are unofficial: go sit down somewhere, leave notifications on, come back early if necessary, clear the queue, resume break (hopefully). Meals are just a time for hoping that whoever is assigned to cover remembers to do so and doesn't ruin the metrics too much. Hours are based on projected sales, which are based on last year's numbers. When I left after yesterday's shift online sales were at 996.7% of the projected daily forecast. Hours cannot be reallocated to reflect current sales because every other area of the store is already cut too deep.
> 
> Still, while it is increasingly becoming less and less, there's always some downtime without anything in the queue wherein I'll help other areas of the store. Depending on store needs at the moment, the assigned OPU person will do reshop, backstock, process STS, zone, audit, help keep an eye on the lanes, grab fixtures for resets, or pretty much anything else that is easily droppable when a batch comes in. The idea that having some bad, unhelpful TMs means that I must not be helping others is absurd.



you assume that every store is shitty and understaffed 🤷‍♀


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 5, 2019)

Dang. Is there a full moon out? Y’all need to take a step back.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 5, 2019)

Full moon is tomorrow, and Mercury is in retrograde.


----------



## sankoff (Mar 5, 2019)

TTOTM: I don't know why you need to make a repetitive loop through the backroom to the water fountain every 10 minutes. Your step count is high, but you aren't pushing freight and you certainly aren't zoning. But you are taking hours from hard-working TM's who could be doing what you aren't.


----------



## NPC (Mar 5, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Dang. Is there a full moon out? Y’all need to take a step back.



Some, a step back off a curb into traffic.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 5, 2019)

TTOTMs: I left the baler squished so that the cardboard wouldn't fall out of it. I appreciate you putting it back up so I could spend twenty minutes cleaning up all the cardboard that fell out of it when I lifted the gate. I didn't want to do anything else tonight. Thanks.

Baler hack: if it's cascading out towards you, leave the baler squished for about ten minutes or so, and it flattens out. Then throw the rest of the cardboard.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 6, 2019)

*Lets take it down a couple of notches, please.*

*I do not want this to turn into something ugly.*


----------



## JagStar (Mar 8, 2019)

TTOTL: I am on Paid time off. Please stop calling me to come in. Kthx.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2019)

I would like to know in what world my store team leader gets off trying to tell me that I need to be at the store at 7:10am when I'm scheduled at 8am because she's volunteering us for planorama. Sorry bitch but no.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I would like to know in what world my store team leader gets off trying to tell me that I need to be at the store at 7:10am when I'm scheduled at 8am because she's volunteering us for planorama. Sorry bitch but no.


But wait isn’t planorama where you get to like layout stores? That sounds low key fun lol


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> But wait isn’t planorama where you get to like layout stores? That sounds low key fun lol



It's not. They always overschedule and there's nothing to do.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2019)

Over....schedule? Does not compute.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Mar 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> It's not. They always overschedule and there's nothing to do.



I used to like it when we would come in at 4 because I didn't have to deal with guests, but when they switched it to 6 or even 8 I got over it..


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 12, 2019)

No one at my store seems to answer the Target Phone App on our Zebras. I'm constantly running around the entire store to help guests over the phone!

No other department even answers the calls that I transfer!

I don't even think our Electronics Department staff even exists... #_*killmeplz*_


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Mar 12, 2019)

To that one team member: 
-Please stop bringing bullseye's playground and HBA products into the backroom where they don't belong. It's infuriating. 
-Stop blocking the isles with backstock boxes.
-Label your fucking carts so I don't get yelled at for backstocking pulls.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 12, 2019)

RedShirt007 said:


> No one at my store seems to answer the Target Phone App on our Zebras. I'm constantly running around the entire store to help guests over the phone!
> 
> No other department even answers the calls that I transfer!
> 
> I don't even think our Electronics Department staff even exists... #_*killmeplz*_



this fucking kills me inside.

There will be a call button in Kitchenware and it'll go first request, second request, "Hey hardlines can someone get that???", third request... almost every weekend. Our hard lines team are the highschool type and they like to chit chat and work slow. One time, I had two team members hanging out by the stockroom doors and they were just talking for more than five minutes. Mean while, I'm drowning in my department and in need of help after asking the LOD if she could spare anyone. I ask them "Hey, you guys look like you need something to do, can you help me in frozen dairy?" and they say "Ah, we can't, we were just on our way to do 3 o'clocks."

*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NKG (Mar 12, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> this fucking kills me inside.
> 
> There will be a call button in Kitchenware and it'll go first request, second request, "Hey hardlines can someone get that???", third request... almost every weekend. Our hard lines team are the highschool type and they like to chit chat and work slow. One time, I had two team members hanging out by the stockroom doors and they were just talking for more than five minutes. Mean while, I'm drowning in my department and in need of help after asking the LOD if she could spare anyone. I ask them "Hey, you guys look like you need something to do, can you help me in frozen dairy?" and they say "Ah, we can't, we were just on our way to do 3 o'clocks."
> 
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



The other day someone asked if there was a tm in small appliances 3 times. I finally sent my tm even though the Hardlines TL could have clearly got it. Yet I'm not good enough to do LOD shifts. 😳


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 12, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> this fucking kills me inside.
> 
> There will be a call button in Kitchenware and it'll go first request, second request, "Hey hardlines can someone get that???", third request... almost every weekend. Our hard lines team are the highschool type and they like to chit chat and work slow. One time, I had two team members hanging out by the stockroom doors and they were just talking for more than five minutes. Mean while, I'm drowning in my department and in need of help after asking the LOD if she could spare anyone. I ask them "Hey, you guys look like you need something to do, can you help me in frozen dairy?" and they say "Ah, we can't, we were just on our way to do 3 o'clocks."
> 
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Tell me about it! 🙄 What happened to the whole "One Team" thing, during Orientation?!


----------



## JagStar (Mar 13, 2019)

TTOGSA: No, I will not jump on a register so that you can bring your friend over instead and facetime on yalls phones back behind the GS wall. I am scheduled there as I am everytime that I work. Do your fricken job.


----------



## Greenie (Mar 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I just wish your guys' system was more sales floor friendly.  Unless the picture of the item is distinctive I have to type it in My Work to get the brand so that I know where to go.  And sometimes there's the "0 on floor/0 in back (1 on hand)" that can waste time while we look without realizing it doesn't exist.



Before the order dropped in said 2 on hand.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 14, 2019)

To that one remodel executive team leader (I don’t even know what your official title is):

You texted the closing Hardlines team leader that me and my team only had to demerch towels up to 12 holes. But when the construction team came in, we found out we had to do a FULL demerch of towels, plus an additional 2 gondolas. This isn’t the first time there’s been a serious communication error. We were scrambling last minute to get everything done. Please make sure you’re communicating effectively!


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 15, 2019)

TTOTM: TBH, I really couldn't care less that you didn't take your 15 before you were four hours into your shift, you have a history of hitting compliance, so when I tell you to take your lunch break, just do it.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 17, 2019)

TTOTM: Thanks for getting the item that the guest ordered for order pickup that wasn't where it was supposed to be. The guest was obviously aggravated that she had to wait, but it was better than the guest having to come back another time to pick up her kitchen set. I also know that you were very stressed out since you were covering as GSTL for their break, but I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for getting the item that the guest ordered for order pickup that wasn't where it was supposed to be. The guest was obviously aggravated that she had to wait, but it was better than the guest having to come back another time to pick up her kitchen set. I also know that you were very stressed out since you were covering as GSTL for their break, but I truly appreciate your help.


I want to second this and say S/O to ANY ™ who does this. It helps GSTMs so much— we don’t want to make you do it any more than you want to do it, bc we’re probably being yelled at by a guest for taking so long. Anyone who takes time out of what they’re doing to grab an item is the MVP


----------



## CashCat (Mar 18, 2019)

TTOGSTL:  I get it.  We were super busy today.  But would it kill you to wait until I'm actually AT the checklane before sending guests over?  It's inconvenient to both me and the guest, as they're left wondering if they're even at the right checklane.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 18, 2019)

Ugh yes. And I'm usually coming from seasonal when they do that, too.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 18, 2019)

TTOGSTL: For the love of God, do not call for backups when you have two of your cashiers pushing candy and gift cards.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 18, 2019)

TTOGSA - if you’re scheduled as a cashier maybe you could, I dunno, open a lane?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 19, 2019)

CashCat said:


> TTOGSTL:  I get it.  We were super busy today.  But would it kill you to wait until I'm actually AT the checklane before sending guests over?  It's inconvenient to both me and the guest, as they're left wondering if they're even at the right checklane.


We do this and explained to the guest that someone will be with them shortly. If we don’t, guest will just keep backing up.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 19, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> TTOGSA - if you’re scheduled as a cashier maybe you could, I dunno, open a lane?



This!   The GSAs at my store feel that they're above cashiering.   They'll do anything but cashier even if they're scheduled a cashier shift.


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 19, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> This!   The GSAs at my store feel that they're above cashiering.   They'll do anything but cashier even if they're scheduled a cashier shift.


For a year, they weren't allowed to get on a lane.  Only recently has that changed.


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 19, 2019)

Mr. Appliance, you have the MOST uncooperative attitude of anyone in the store. 

I'm hoping you get axed.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 19, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> For a year, they weren't allowed to get on a lane.  Only recently has that changed.



This weekend, a GSA scheduled for a cashier shift sent  the GS TM to a lane and she worked GS.  Happens alot, particularly when certain GSAs are working.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> This!   The GSAs at my store feel that they're above cashiering.   They'll do anything but cashier even if they're scheduled a cashier shift.


Our GSTL’s will do this. If there are two of them you will see both of them chatting but not hoping on a lane.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 21, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> This weekend, a GSA scheduled for a cashier shift sent the GS TM to a lane and she worked GS. Happens alot, particularly when certain GSAs are working.



in their defense, just because you're scheduled under the service desk workcenter doesn't mean that's where the business needs you right now. in any case, putting a GSA at the service desk means that the GSTL doesn't need to pay very much (if any) attention to it because the GSA can act as "the manager" and handle any overrides or other situations that would require GSTL intervention. i can't speak for your specific GSAs, and i'd personally prefer to cashier if i was scheduled to cashier (i kinda hate the service desk), but there is definitely a legitimate case to be made for what they did.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> in their defense, just because you're scheduled under the service desk workcenter doesn't mean that's where the business needs you right now



What you said makes sense.  However, my store has a few GSAs that find cashiering "beneath" them.  

In this case, the GSTM is a long time vet.   We happened to have 3 GSA trained TMs working at the time, but 2 of them won't cashier anymore.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 21, 2019)

I used to have the mindset of “what do you mean you want me to cashier who do you think I am” but now I hate GS so much I’m begging to be in SCO


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> in their defense, just because you're scheduled under the service desk workcenter doesn't mean that's where the business needs you right now. in any case, putting a GSA at the service desk means that the GSTL doesn't need to pay very much (if any) attention to it because the GSA can act as "the manager" and handle any overrides or other situations that would require GSTL intervention. i can't speak for your specific GSAs, and i'd personally prefer to cashier if i was scheduled to cashier (i kinda hate the service desk), but there is definitely a legitimate case to be made for what they did.


But that means that someone else is making the decision of what the business needs are and telling you where you are needed, not you looking at having a cashier shift and then deciding that the business doesn't need you there.  Picking and choosing your own assignments is something for your convenience, not what is best for the store.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But that means that someone else is making the decision of what the business needs are and telling you where you are needed, not you looking at having a cashier shift and then deciding that the business doesn't need you there.  Picking and choosing your own assignments is something for your convenience, not what is best for the store.



i mean you’re just assuming that these are unilateral decisions


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i mean you’re just assuming that these are unilateral decisions


How more unilateral can you get than a GSA who has a cashier shift making the decision they are going to work GS instead that day and tell the person assigned to GS to be a cashier instead?


----------



## Times Up (Mar 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i mean you’re just assuming that these are unilateral decisions



In my store they ARE when it comes to 2 specific GSA trained TMs.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2019)

BRTL: Hey would you be willing to train in receiving in case we need someone for Saturdays

Me, fully prepared to train and then leverage receiving training into a fulltime job elsewhere:


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 21, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> What you said makes sense.  However, my store has a few GSAs that find cashiering "beneath" them.



At my old store, it wasn't so much GSAs doing this, but people who were scheduled service desk or photo. I can't remember how many times I was told by TMs that they should be "only" service desk or photo, because that's where they get the bulk of their shifts, etc. etc. etc., or they were "too good" to cashier. Yeah, nope, kids. Also - why are you complaining to me? Talk to the GSTL or HR.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> How more unilateral can you get than a GSA who has a cashier shift making the decision they are going to work GS instead that day and tell the person assigned to GS to be a cashier instead?



i kinda just feel like you just need to be right, so i’m not going to engage with you any further


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 21, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> In my store they ARE when it comes to 2 specific GSA trained TMs.



so they’re just making changes without checking with the GSTL or GSA on shift? i’d never let that happen on my shift but it i have another GSA with me i’m going to prefer to put them at service desk so i don’t need to worry about overrides or complicated guest situations over there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> so they’re just making changes without checking with the GSTL or GSA on shift? i’d never let that happen on my shift but it i have another GSA with me i’m going to prefer to put them at service desk so i don’t need to worry about overrides or complicated guest situations over there.


I have to agree— someone with Supervisor numbers should have priority at the desk


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have to agree— someone with Supervisor numbers should have priority at the desk


But apparently whoever wrote the schedule had a different priority in mind.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But apparently whoever wrote the schedule had a different priority in mind.


The HR TM writes our front end schedule. Their priority is scheduling the bare minimum coverage.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But apparently whoever wrote the schedule had a different priority in mind.



Yeah, my STL.


----------



## A234 (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But apparently whoever wrote the schedule had a different priority in mind.



Yeah can't say this is true.  That level of thought most likely wasn't put into it.  

The front end works well when you can move people around.  If switching a GSA and a guest service TM is going to work best, you better believe I'm going to make that switch.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2019)

A234 said:


> The front end works well when you can move people around.


This. If target is serious about eliminating SD and cashier positions, they NEED to have better training systems in place. Honestly, if I were them, I would’ve waited until New POS is out to do this.

You can’t throw a new cashier at the service desk without training... I hope ETLs know that lol since Corp obviously doesnt


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have to agree— someone with Supervisor numbers should have priority at the desk


I worked all week at GS and only once did I require an override due to a price match being too high.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 22, 2019)

A234 said:


> Yeah can't say this is true.  That level of thought most likely wasn't put into it.
> 
> The front end works well when you can move people around.  If switching a GSA and a guest service TM is going to work best, you better believe I'm going to make that switch.


But the complaint wasn't that a GSTL switched things around, it was that a GSA scheduled for a cashier shift took it upon themselves to change their own duty assignment.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 22, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But the complaint wasn't that a GSTL switched things around, it was that a GSA scheduled for a cashier shift took it upon themselves to change their own duty assignment.  Apples and oranges.


We have one GSA who flatly said, no cashier shifts or I quit.  I personally don't care.  My preference is to have variety, and the new model provides that.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have to agree— someone with Supervisor numbers should have priority at the desk



Not just supervisor numbers...there are some service desk TMs who can get really snippy with guests, and it usually ends up being the GSAs that fix the problem with an upset guest. (And they're a lot nicer about it...) We had one TM chewing out a guest over an order pickup back in Q4, and all we needed to know was how to cancel the order. GSA comes over and boom, fixed. So I'm okay with them at the desk at my current store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 22, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Not just supervisor numbers...there are some service desk TMs who can get really snippy with guests, and it usually ends up being the GSAs that fix the problem with an upset guest. (And they're a lot nicer about it...) We had one TM chewing out a guest over an order pickup back in Q4, and all we needed to know was how to cancel the order. GSA comes over and boom, fixed. So I'm okay with them at the desk at my current store.


If GSTMs are getting snippy w guests they shouldn’t be GSTMs then lol. It’s our job to be happy and smiling even when we want to kill the person in front of us


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If GSTMs are getting snippy w guests they shouldn’t be GSTMs then lol. It’s our job to be happy and smiling even when we want to kill the person in front of us



My thoughts exactly. The guest is already upset or causing a scene or whatever, don't make it worse. But then again, I'm a people pleaser lol. And if you don't know the answer to a question, find someone who does and who can explain it. (we didn't need a shouting match over $1.50 deodorant, but that's what it turned into before the GSA came over.)


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 23, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Not just supervisor numbers...there are some service desk TMs who can get really snippy with guests, and it usually ends up being the GSAs that fix the problem with an upset guest. (And they're a lot nicer about it...) We had one TM chewing out a guest over an order pickup back in Q4, and all we needed to know was how to cancel the order. GSA comes over and boom, fixed. So I'm okay with them at the desk at my current store.


It’s usually my GSTL’s/GSA’s who are the snippy ones. They also do not leave GS very brand. Don’t get me started on photo.  Only one of them knows how to handle any photo issues.


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Ttotm-

Walks over to the grocery u-boats to update goal time....

Inbound tm " These are the food [u-boats]" 


Um okay....you're not new and I know you know I'm the consumables TL because I worked the line before with you and told you 1000 times not to stack them the same exact way they are 😑


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 23, 2019)

TTOTM: 

Instead of just taking over my backstock project, you could tell me what I'm doing wrong instead. If I'm putting items in the wrong places, then let me know instead so I don't continue doing it and giving you a reason to complain to other people about people backstocking wrong.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> Ttotm-
> 
> Walks over to the grocery u-boats to update goal time....
> 
> ...



coach him


----------



## NPC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 25, 2019)

NPC said:


>



Had an ETL that used to do this every so often, fuck'em!


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 27, 2019)

To the closing LOD: Sorry that I used the guest entrance to bring the extra carts to softlines where they are lined up at closing, but it was easier than going through the cart attendant entrance, where all of the carts were organized and it was difficult to pass through. It wasn't that busy last night and I don't think it would have left a bad impression on guests if I went through the guest entrance a few times. I was hoping that you would be more thankful that I covered for the cart attendant who called out last night instead of nitpicking on something like that. I do appreciate that you did help to organize the carts though to make it easier to bring in the remaining ones at the end of the night though.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 27, 2019)

A couple weeks ago when I was asked to cover for a nonexistent CA, I was told that bringing carts through the guest entrance is a no-no because those doors are a helluvalot more expensive to repair when they get knocked off track from impacts by the carts. Except I don't pull in enough carts at a time to have made contact with the doors.


----------



## A234 (Mar 28, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> A couple weeks ago when I was asked to cover for a nonexistent CA, I was told that bringing carts through the guest entrance is a no-no because those doors are a helluvalot more expensive to repair when they get knocked off track from impacts by the carts. Except I don't pull in enough carts at a time to have made contact with the doors.



Our store has been going through a remodel and they're doing the front doors this week.  The only doors open right now are the entrance doors, so all entering and exiting and cart traffic has to go through the entrance doors right now.  The door sensors open even if I line up with a row of carts, do yours not?


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2019)

Today I told a tm that zoning wasn't optional then he quit. Bro you work 15 hours a week and live at home....My 10 year old could do your job.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 28, 2019)

A234 said:


> Our store has been going through a remodel and they're doing the front doors this week.  The only doors open right now are the entrance doors, so all entering and exiting and cart traffic has to go through the entrance doors right now.  The door sensors open even if I line up with a row of carts, do yours not?


Yes. But I guess if you have too long of a line of carts, the doors close on you. I can't push more than 6 at a time and it's never been an issue for me.


----------



## A234 (Mar 29, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Yes. But I guess if you have too long of a line of carts, the doors close on you. I can't push more than 6 at a time and it's never been an issue for me.



Oh.  I handpush 12 a lot of times.  I'm a bad GSTL.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2019)

I do not know what world my STL and ETLs live in where they think they can just schedule me outside of my availability for an overnight


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 29, 2019)

Shit I wish they would give me overnights without asking


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Shit I wish they would give me overnights without asking



Nah dude it's for inventory


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 29, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Nah dude it's for inventory



But overnight


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 29, 2019)

A234 said:


> Our store has been going through a remodel and they're doing the front doors this week.  The only doors open right now are the entrance doors, so all entering and exiting and cart traffic has to go through the entrance doors right now.  The door sensors open even if I line up with a row of carts, do yours not?


I know you weren't talking to me directly, but I don't have that problem where only the entrance doors are the only doors that open. The guest entrance doors open automatically so there isn't much of a chance that the doors will be hit and impacted. I don't think the closing LOD was talking to me about that so much as that it wasn't brand to use the guest entrance to bring in carts. I only cover carts when the cart attendant calls out, so it's not a big deal, I was just surprised that using the guest entrance doors was considered a no-no.


----------



## calimero (Mar 30, 2019)

tholmes said:


> I'm not debating that, I'm simply saying that if you're not someone that spends your entire time in an area, you're not likely to know where the item is or the best way to find it. For instance, I know that this is a pair of AND black pants. But I can't always tell which of the seven or eight types of AND black pants I need, and short of having the RFID handy at all times, a Softlines TM is far faster at finding that than OPU.


I am SFS Captain and I will tell you as I tell my own TM , use a damn RFID !! If you are doing OPU , you better have that RFID handy ! And scan those pants , every single one if you have to ... doesn’t take that long !!! 
I told softline to stop enabling my team to be lazy brats because as they “they don’t like finding items in softline “ ..  if they don’t have a RFID in hand , do not help them ! Softline have a job to do , finding items for SFS is not one of them !


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 30, 2019)

calimero said:


> Softline have a job to do , finding items for SFS is not one of them !


ASANTS, but our SFU/OPU teams were told to use RFID, but if they didn’t find the item in a very short time to ask the soft lines team for help. Red metrics are the ultimate sin at my store, so whoever can find a soft lines item fastest for OPU is getting tapped to find it, per the STL and ETL-Log.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 30, 2019)

calimero said:


> I am SFS Captain and I will tell you as I tell my own TM , use a damn RFID !! If you are doing OPU , you better have that RFID handy ! And scan those pants , every single one if you have to ... doesn’t take that long !!!
> I told softline to stop enabling my team to be lazy brats because as they “they don’t like finding items in softline “ ..  if they don’t have a RFID in hand , do not help them ! Softline have a job to do , finding items for SFS is not one of them !



What? No, that is part of softlines job if we are to meet goals. I always use the RFID gun. ALWAYS. Not every clothing item is RFID enabled though and you sometimes need a second pair of eyes even when using the gun. Hell, it says right on the clipboard that I carry around in my cart to write INF notes on that before hitting "Can't Find," partner with a TM in the area.

My softlines team is generally great. By working with them, my INF rate is lower in softlines than in hardlines. There's nothing quite like getting a 25+ DPCI OPU all in softlines and finding all of it within goal time because you are using the gun along with a couple of style TMs helping look where to scan.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Mar 30, 2019)

calimero said:


> I told softline to stop enabling my team to be lazy brats


...dude, you must be a joy to work with. Asking for help is not the worst thing in the world. My ETL and STL frequently tell me I should feel free to ask for help *more* instead of struggling by myself. It's called team work and good leadership skills, Captain.

Also: We all have a million things to get done, RFID scanners can be unreliable, and *gasp* not everything is scannable.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 30, 2019)

Don't forget that the shirt that should be in boys ended up in mens, the pants that are needed are on a reshop cart nowhere near that particular brand, the shoes are a special case that are put with the brand rather than in the shoe section, and there is a very close looking dress that is a different brand on the opposite side of RTW and the wanted brand keeps ending up on the other brand's rack.  RFID is not very good when the SFS TM goes to where the item should be, not where it tends to end up.  Softlines TMs can and should help the SFS TM look in all the not right but likely alternate areas.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 30, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> TTOTM: TBH, I really couldn't care less that you didn't take your 15 before you were four hours into your shift, you have a history of hitting compliance, so when I tell you to take your lunch break, just do it.


It’s “could care less”.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 30, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It’s “could care less”.


is this a joke? it's couldn't care less... if you said could care less, you're saying that you care some


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't forget that the shirt that should be in boys ended up in mens, the pants that are needed are on a reshop cart nowhere near that particular brand, the shoes are a special case that are put with the brand rather than in the shoe section, and there is a very close looking dress that is a different brand on the opposite side of RTW and the wanted brand keeps ending up on the other brand's rack.  RFID is not very good when the SFS TM goes to where the item should be, not where it tends to end up.  Softlines TMs can and should help the SFS TM look in all the not right but likely alternate areas.


I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to call bullshit on several of these. If an item is supposed to be in boys but gets put in mens instead by mistake then do you think Style is going to know that? Also, if it is in reshop, they might not know if it is there or not; we are not psychic! If it is a different brand it will say so in the product description and if you are not sure then tap the dpci to bring it up in My Work to pull up more information. There are some instances when an item, like shoes, might be with their brand but that's on a limited basis. For my store, nine times out of ten, we are either leading SFS/OPU to an item in plain sight or it's a problem we can't help with because the item just isn't in stock. I've worked SFS/OPU shifts myself and only asked in areas outside of my work centers for help if it is a Hardlines/Market item that has no location after I have already looked.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 30, 2019)

Bullshit? Seriously? You never keep finding the same boys graphic tee in men's, so often you know it's a place to check when someone asks for it? You are never separating boys and girls plain color tees every time you zone that area? When zoning RTW you never find how similar looking items keep ending up on each other's rack every single day? You don't have little mixed product displays, like shoes, jewelry, hats and clothes all in the same area, half of which are far from their home, and it's rotated regularly? If you don't see all that on a regular basis then you should really check how carefully you are zoning.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't know what's going on at your store, but no, we don't have that problem here. We very rarely have issues with department mixups in Style like you are describing. And, no, it isnt because we are doing a half-assed job at zoning. It's because the zoning and truck push is being done correctly. The only time we have stuff put somewhere in a really odd place it's because a guest changed their mind or it has to do with the reshop stashing problem we are having with other departments. In that case they are hiding shit in the backroom where we won't even have any way of knowing if it is there because it is often not even backstocked into a location. But, I digress. If it is really that bad of a problem at your store then you need to talk to your leadership because it sounds like the issue with the zones does need to be addressed.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 31, 2019)

Conversations with the rest of the store and counting the small amounts involved, most of it is the guests. Just like I pull a stupid amount of non-clearance out of clearance because guests can't be bothered to walk 10 feet more to dump it at the fitting room. I can't believe that your store has such a perfect zone that there are no areas with visually similar items that a couple of pieces aren't dumped at on a regular basis. And that's what your softlines TMs should know, every little spot that is a likely dump spot, and they should be helping your SFS TMs find those dump spots.


----------



## NPC (Mar 31, 2019)

To that one leader...

If people on your team are incompetent or bad at their jobs, they're not just idiots. Maybe, you're a bad leader and people don't want to work for you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2019)

NPC said:


> To that one leader...
> 
> If people on your team are incompetent or bad at their jobs, they're not just idiots. Maybe, you're a bad leader and people don't want to work for you.



If it is almost all of the team, you are probably right.
The problem is, you will never convince the TL of that.
Those people don't see their faults.
They only see the faults of others.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 31, 2019)

To that one leader (I won't specify if it's TL, Sr. TL or ETL): 
Good luck being LOD when you NEVER ANSWER YOUR WALKIE WHEN CALLED.

To the HR TM this weekend...I always enjoy working with you, and thank you for helping my adjust my schedule for the next two weeks that benefits me AND Target. Please don't leave until I do.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 1, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> If it is almost all of the team, you are probably right.
> The problem is, you will never convince the TL of that.
> Those people don't see their faults.
> They only see the faults of others.



It doesn't matter if you convince the TL, only if you convince their ETL, and a) your leadership doesn't suck and b) there's actually someone who doesn't suck in the pipeline.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 1, 2019)

At my store, we take INF so seriously that if I cannot find an item on the shelf or the back, I am supposed to immediately radio for someone to "assist OPU with a pick on Aisle _ab_" and if I receive no response, call the LOD for permission to INF. LOD has to walk over to meet me (gotta stand in place like a little soldier) and permit me to INF.
Of course, there are two Sr.TLs that are LOD in the evening that let us do it (one because she trusts us, and one because he couldn't care less).


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 1, 2019)

My store isn't quite that strong on INF, but you are supposed to call the LOD and go through what you did to find the item.

At least, that was the process, back when we had a functional inbound process and didn't have more freight in the backroom than on the floor and reshop carts to match.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 1, 2019)

didn't have hardly any INFs until we started e2e again hmmm ho hmmm harumph whoms't'ever could've seen this coming


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 1, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> didn't have hardly any INFs until we started e2e again hmmm ho hmmm harumph whoms't'ever could've seen this coming



Definitely this + no hours. I hate to say it, but I'm not going to come close to the OPU deadline because I'm searching for the 1 softlines shirt that might be hiding in the endless pallet pile of repacks. I'll search for a bit, but I'm worried for that time constraint than INF. Sorry.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Apr 2, 2019)

When we are the only ones in A&A and one of us has to stand at and be the fitting room attendant and there are a lot of guests & returns all areas are yours.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 3, 2019)

I kn





Louiethe3 said:


> When we are the only ones in A&A and one of us has to stand at and be the fitting room attendant and there are a lot of guests & returns all areas are yours.


I know there's supposed to be a FR attendant but I am very glad our leadership ignores that because there's too much for one person to do.


----------



## HLN13 (Apr 3, 2019)

My store doesn’t take INF that seriouslt anymore. We used to have to walkie the LOD and go through where we looked, etc, but it just takes too much time when you have goals approaching. They trust that we’ve looked in stray, fitting room, freight, and walked the backroom. Our INFs are really bad right now because nobody in Hardlines ever has time to research anymore with all the freight, so the numbers are pretty off.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I kn
> I know there's supposed to be a FR attendant but I am very glad our leadership ignores that because there's too much for one person to do.


Our leadership has always wanted a FR attendant in the months I've worked there, they've just varied in how strict they are about standing at/leaving it. I know it's too much for 1 person, so I asked about helping myself with returns, initially told no, but then yes if they're close enough. It's just the attitude that some TM have of not wanting to help their department unless it's their area or benefits them.  You know when a TM whose very particular about their area only suddenly starts pushing freight for other areas instead of their own because those z racks/metros have less.


----------



## Lux (Apr 5, 2019)

CassRoslyn said:


> ...dude, you must be a joy to work with. Asking for help is not the worst thing in the world. My ETL and STL frequently tell me I should feel free to ask for help *more* instead of struggling by myself. It's called team work and good leadership skills, Captain.
> 
> Also: We all have a million things to get done, RFID scanners can be unreliable, and *gasp* not everything is scannable.


I was also told to ask a&a but shocker: _"I have worked in softlines for 3 years and I dont know where anything is."_ F you too. We are timed on OPU and compared to other stores and other pickers. I firmly believe OPU should do everything HL, grocery and any backroom then release the cart for a&a to finish their clothes. Instead of standing around talking in the backroom. Not only does everything not scan or have RFID I learned last week a&a does not backstock properly. Or at all - everything I look for says its on the floor but guess what? Its not. It's hung up in the back or stuffed in the bottom of the cart in the back. Luckily those items had RFID or they never would have been found.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Apr 5, 2019)

Lux said:


> everything I look for says its on the floor but guess what? Its not. It's hung up in the back or stuffed in the bottom of the cart in the back. Luckily those items had RFID or they never would have been found.


Same, man, same. Nothing hanging is backstocked. 50/50 chance anything folded is. Causes all sorts of issues, so half the time I just scan the stockroom first while I'm there before checking the floor for anything.


----------



## calimero (Apr 5, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ASANTS, but our SFU/OPU teams were told to use RFID, but if they didn’t find the item in a very short time to ask the soft lines team for help. Red metrics are the ultimate sin at my store, so whoever can find a soft lines item fastest for OPU is getting tapped to find it, per the STL and ETL-Log.


We had problem over the holidays with seasonals being obnoxious to softline TM by barking at them “I need this right now “ and shoving the zebra into their face ...
rummaging thru tables and unfolding clothes ..
softline TM are helping but do not have to in my store !
SFS is self sufficient ..


CassRoslyn said:


> ...dude, you must be a joy to work with. Asking for help is not the worst thing in the world. My ETL and STL frequently tell me I should feel free to ask for help *more* instead of struggling by myself. It's called team work and good leadership skills, Captain.
> 
> Also: We all have a million things to get done, RFID scanners can be unreliable, and *gasp* not everything is scannable.


But you can scan every tag to find it !
I don’t care if I am not a joy to work with! But I will respect TMs in their workcenters and not expect them to do my job ! 
Per my STL and DTL , SFS have to be self sufficient and  not bother any one !
Soft line has to go for backup , outside for drive ups ,you can ask for help ,after you did everything to look and not be lazy and think that since it’s soft line, someone else will get it for you !
Use your brain and your skills , softline is no different than any other area in the store ! 
I built a relationship with everyone in the store , I ll help anywhere when I have a downtime .. 
and believe me , softline appreciates that they are not taken advantage by the all mighty SFS ! 
If you struggle in softline , well maybe you should Not work in SFS !


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2019)

TTOSTL - it warmed my heart this week to see you jump on a lane to check out guests. From my viewpoint at SCO I think you rang out two guests before the GSTL was able to get a TM up to take over. I was impressed!


----------



## GERTY (Apr 6, 2019)

NPC said:


> To that one leader...
> 
> If people on your team are incompetent or bad at their jobs, they're not just idiots. Maybe, you're a bad leader and people don't want to work for you.





commiecorvus said:


> If it is almost all of the team, you are probably right.
> The problem is, you will never convince the TL of that.
> Those people don't see their faults.
> They only see the faults of others.


Alright! ALRIGHT!! You got me. I’m adequate.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 7, 2019)

ETLs y'all need to communicate with each other. Three of you have me doing completely different things so don't come at me asking what's going on.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey, LOD, yes, I am actually doing something. I am bringing back uboat 4 of 6 that I was hoping to complete today to backstock what was left. I'm glad you asked if I was doing anything, because clearly I wasn't. I will be grabbing the next giant uboat and working it out before I leave. Sigh.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 8, 2019)

TTOTM thanks for ripping through my lunch bag and spilling my food all over the fridge.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 9, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOTM thanks for ripping through my lunch bag and spilling my food all over the fridge.





Does the TM in question bare any resemblance to this shady character?


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 9, 2019)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 7700
> Does the TM in question bare any resemblance to this shady character?



He's so cute though!


----------



## HelpMe (Apr 11, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> This!   The GSAs at my store feel that they're above cashiering.   They'll do anything but cashier even if they're scheduled a cashier shift.


I and my gstl will rock paper scissors to see who gets to jump on a lane and who has to watch the front. Lol We both like to break up the monotony of the day with cashiering.


----------



## JagStar (Apr 12, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> This!   The GSAs at my store feel that they're above cashiering.   They'll do anything but cashier even if they're scheduled a cashier shift.



This, but literally everyone down to the  cashiers in my store. They all want to work at GS instead of being on a lane. If we call for backup, a lot of them go to backup on GS instead of on a lane for some reason.


----------



## julyblues (Apr 14, 2019)

TTOTM - I just had the LOD coach you 2 weekends ago about taking 15 minutes to "prepare" after clocking in for your 4 hour cashier shift...and you just did it again today


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

julyblues said:


> TTOTM - I just had the LOD coach you 2 weekends ago about taking 15 minutes to "prepare" after clocking in for your 4 hour cashier shift...and you just did it again today


Only 15 minutes?  I’ve seen other tm take 45.  Not cashiers but Plano\pricing claiming they ‘need stuff’ that takes forever to gather: walkie, zebra, cart, printer, tools, etc.


----------



## tholmes (Apr 15, 2019)

TTOGSTL: I understand you're following the "guest obsessed" mentality (whatever that changes from last month) but could you just once stick to policy and have your GSA's back? I told the guest what price match policy was and that we couldn't match the clearance water bottles to a different store (and certainly not all 30 you had). The GSA backed me up on it and reiterated the policy. You darn well know better!!!


----------



## JagStar (Apr 15, 2019)

tholmes said:


> TTOGSTL: I understand you're following the "guest obsessed" mentality (whatever that changes from last month) but could you just once stick to policy and have your GSA's back? I told the guest what price match policy was and that we couldn't match the clearance water bottles to a different store (and certainly not all 30 you had). The GSA backed me up on it and reiterated the policy. You darn well know better!!!



What is this 'policy' you are referring to? We have one of those?


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 18, 2019)

TTOGSA: You're really nice and understanding, which I appreciate, but since I've heard rumors from other GSTLs and front end team members that you like to take breaks or use your phone when you should be working, I've started to notice that you like to avoid back-up cashiering or the checklanes whenever you can. For example, you shut your light off today when there were still many guests waiting in line during the lunch hour rush. One of the guests you rejected had a tax-exempt form, which I had to help them with at self-checkout, and subsequently, I couldn't keep an eye on the other three registers being used. I am shocked that you still get close to 40 hours every week despite your long breaks and not being at the front end when you are needed. 

TTOTM: Similar to above, you're nice and understanding, but why do you always like to ask if you can go to dollar spot and clean up there? Is it because you don't like dealing with guests? You're a cashier so you really should prioritize guests, especially when it gets busy. I get it, some guests can be annoying to deal with, but Target is emphasizing friendly service for our guests, so you can't just hide in dollar spot for most of your shift.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 19, 2019)

TTOnewTM:  If I have to pair up with you tomorrow....or next week...or any time before you learn the job, I'm going to go to TSC and hang myself in the break room.  How is "Can you go check the fitting rooms and make sure they are clean?" too Target-ese for you to understand?  If it really is, why not ask for definition instead of saying "Okay".  And when we are putting stuff on a Z for running it, when I ask repeatedly "Please do not put women's clearance on this," how can you not understand that it means don't put on any women's clothing with a clearance sticker on it on that z?  Especially when you see me pulling it right back off and putting that on a different bar.  How is any of that not descriptive enough?  Please, learn the job, learn the language, fast.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 19, 2019)

To the leads tonight...

Thank you for not really making me cashier. I'd rather be with all the guests in seasonal working out all the pallets of candy instead, and you let me do that. Not a bad night overall.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2019)

My store: waaahhh we have no hours

Me: puts hours on board

My store: we dont want those


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2019)

How is nobody taking this shift wtf I downloaded Kronos just to track it wtf


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 25, 2019)

What time of day is the shift?  My store, there's a time of day that people will fight over your shift, and there's a time of day where there's not even a prayer of anyone taking it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What time of day is the shift?  My store, there's a time of day that people will fight over your shift, and there's a time of day where there's not even a prayer of anyone taking it.



8am -12pm, Sunday, flex pick shift.

I just think it's funny just cause of all the endless "we have no hours" yet when hours are offered...It's crickets.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah, that is crazy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 25, 2019)

oath2order said:


> 8am -12pm, Sunday, flex pick shift.
> 
> I just think it's funny just cause of all the endless "we have no hours" yet when hours are offered...It's crickets.


Honestly no one ever checks kronos at my store, you just have to ask people in person


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Honestly no one ever checks kronos at my store, you just have to ask people in person



I have been, so at least I have that going


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 25, 2019)

TTOTL: Thanks for the unsoliticed feedback. I'll just go ahead and mentally throw it away in my brain.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 26, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOnewTM:  If I have to pair up with you tomorrow....or next week...or any time before you learn the job, I'm going to go to TSC and hang myself in the break room.  How is "Can you go check the fitting rooms and make sure they are clean?" too Target-ese for you to understand?  If it really is, why not ask for definition instead of saying "Okay".  And when we are putting stuff on a Z for running it, when I ask repeatedly "Please do not put women's clearance on this," how can you not understand that it means don't put on any women's clothing with a clearance sticker on it on that z?  Especially when you see me pulling it right back off and putting that on a different bar.  How is any of that not descriptive enough?  Please, learn the job, learn the language, fast.


I found out that she had previously worked the fitting room at a major clothing retailer.  It really boggles my mind now that when I cleared the rooms right after asking her a second time to clean them, when I dropped the armfuls of clothing on the desk she stared shocked and said "All that came out of the fitting rooms?"  Seriously, how can you have previous fitting room experience and be shocked when it takes double armfuls plus two trips to clean the fitting rooms?


----------



## Greenie (Apr 28, 2019)

TTOETL: You have to use that brain. I’m not going to be around to make communication possible between you and the team. 

This is the most recent thing:

ETL “What are you working on rando TM?”
RTM “I’m doing an OPU, but I’m working on resales”
ETL “What do you mean?”
RTM “It’s just a regular OPU, not a drive up”
ETL “Okay. What is this resales you’re working on?”
RTM “The resale stuff. I’m almost done with it though so should I zone something?”
ETL “What is resale stuff? Where is it”

At this point, I walk by and say, “Hey Rando TM. Awesome job clearing out the reshop. Thanks for doing it so quickly. How’s OPU, need any support?”

I mean obviously Rando TM is newish and doesn’t know all the Target terms, but I’d think the ETL would be able to figure out resale merchandise = reshops.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 28, 2019)

To be fair I had no idea what you were talking about until I read the last sentence lmao I was like wtf is a resale


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ditto.  I had no clue what "resales" were, I thought maybe a returned online order.  Rando shouldn't have used the same term over and over and should have used other words to convey what he was doing when it was clear he wasn't being understood.  And why would he be putting out reshop when he has an OPU he is working on, since those are timed.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 29, 2019)

To that one cart guy who did nothing: thanks for putting in your two weeks. Also thanks for not showing up for the rest of your shifts. I don't mind cart parties when it's nice out.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 29, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> To that one cart guy who did nothing: thanks for putting in your two weeks. Also thanks for not showing up for the rest of your shifts. I don't mind cart parties when it's nice out.


How long was the cart attendant working at your store? I just can't believe that they would not be reprimanded for not doing their job. Wouldn't guests complain if the carts weren't collected for them?


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> How long was the cart attendant working at your store? I just can't believe that they would not be reprimanded for not doing their job. Wouldn't guests complain if the carts weren't collected for them?



I've only been at my store since October and I think he started around Black Friday? Not sure. The GSTLs/GSAs would complain about having to remind him to clear the lot, empty trashes, etc. I think we're all glad he's gone.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2019)

To ETL-HR and STL:

Look I'm just gonna ask if you're either blind or stupid. I have said NUMEROUS times I cannot work at 6AM on weekends. I take the bus. The bus does not run that early. My availability CLEARLY indicates this. Each time I keep having HR change it. Stop fucking doing this.

And I'm going to fucking half-ass the eventual overnight inventory shift they try and give me if they don't ask me about it.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

TTO”GSA” - your position no longer exists. You are scheduled as a cashier - open a f-ing lane. Or maybe give me a break before I hit compliance.


----------



## RedcardReba (May 6, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> TTO”GSA” - your position no longer exists. You are scheduled as a cashier - open a f-ing lane. Or maybe give me a break before I hit compliance.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## CashCat (May 7, 2019)

TTOGSTL: if you tell me not to turn my light on for change requests, and that you'll the the mydevice for them...  Check the damn mydevice.  I can hear the damn alerts, you should be able to find the time somewhere in a half hour to get pennies before the register runs out.


----------



## Target_serf (May 7, 2019)

CashCat said:


> TTOGSTL: if you tell me not to turn my light on for change requests, and that you'll the the mydevice for them...  Check the damn mydevice.  I can hear the damn alerts, you should be able to find the time somewhere in a half hour to get pennies before the register runs out.


Good luck. We need to flash the light, because the message never makes it to the GSTL/GSA Zebra half the time.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 7, 2019)

tto group of tms, if you'd just sit at the same tables then the rest of us wouldnt have to spend the entirety of our breaks listening to you yelling back and forth. every day.


----------



## RedcardReba (May 10, 2019)

Well, missy, after you got me into trouble, and now you learn you were wrong,I  am sure you will apologize and make it right.  

*coff*


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 11, 2019)

TTMultipleTMs who constantly call out: Why did you apply in the first place? Of course things happen, but having a job means showing up for it more often than not.

TTMultipleLeadsandLeaders: Please start coaching/terming these people, for the love. What would the loss be? They don't show up anyway, and we're either filling their shifts with our reliable TMs or punt/get yelled at by guests when we can't cover shifts. Then the good TMs hit burnout and quit, digging the hole deeper. Meanwhile, the perpetual callouts see nothing wrong with their behavior because they aren't held accountable for it. Aforementioned reliable TMs are resentful of the fact their peers are getting away with it, feeding their burnout.

This is called a "vicious cycle."


----------



## jerseygirl (May 11, 2019)

It’s always the youth, still living at home, that call out at my store. No sense of responsibility.


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 11, 2019)

It’s a mix at mine. I have high schoolers/young collegians with stellar work ethic and adults whose names make me wince when I see them on the grid.


----------



## Target_serf (May 11, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> TTMultipleTMs who constantly call out: Why did you apply in the first place? Of course things happen, but having a job means showing up for it more often than not.
> 
> TTMultipleLeadsandLeaders: Please start coaching/terming these people, for the love. What would the loss be? They don't show up anyway, and we're either filling their shifts with our reliable TMs or punt/get yelled at by guests when we can't cover shifts. Then the good TMs hit burnout and quit, digging the hole deeper. Meanwhile, the perpetual callouts see nothing wrong with their behavior because they aren't held accountable for it. Aforementioned reliable TMs are resentful of the fact their peers are getting away with it, feeding their burnout.
> 
> This is called a "vicious cycle."


I've seen a lot more of these lately. They don't show up, or when they do, they're hours late. One of my GSAs has begun to say about them that they see their schedules as just suggestions. They almost never get disciplined, and when they do decide to grace us with their presence, they are allowed to stay past the scheduled end of their shifts to make up for the time they missed at the beginning. I can't speak for others, but this reliable TM is well past resentful.


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 11, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> I've seen a lot more of these lately. They don't show up, or when they do, they're hours late. One of my GSAs has begun to say about them that they see their schedules as just suggestions. They almost never get disciplined, and when they do decide to grace us with their presence, they are allowed to stay past the scheduled end of their shifts to make up for the time they missed at the beginning. I can't speak for others, but this reliable TM is well past resentful.


Well, I’m not at your store (though I’m borrowing that line from your GSA), but for what it’s worth, I appreciate you.


----------



## Target_serf (May 11, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> Well, I’m not at your store (though I’m borrowing that line from your GSA), but for what it’s worth, I appreciate you.


Thank you. If my ETLs could learn to say that every now and again (And learn to follow through on things they promise to do), maybe I wouldn't be the burnt-out, bitter, and borderline insane TM that I am now


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2019)

jerseygirl said:


> It’s always the youth, still living at home, that call out at my store. No sense of responsibility.


I'll see your youth living at home & raise you several grannies calling out because "there's no one to watch the grandkids".


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 11, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> TTMultipleTMs who constantly call out: Why did you apply in the first place? Of course things happen, but having a job means showing up for it more often than not.
> 
> TTMultipleLeadsandLeaders: Please start coaching/terming these people, for the love. What would the loss be? They don't show up anyway, and we're either filling their shifts with our reliable TMs or punt/get yelled at by guests when we can't cover shifts. Then the good TMs hit burnout and quit, digging the hole deeper. Meanwhile, the perpetual callouts see nothing wrong with their behavior because they aren't held accountable for it. Aforementioned reliable TMs are resentful of the fact their peers are getting away with it, feeding their burnout.
> 
> This is called a "vicious cycle."



i mean, they won't tell you if they're issuing any corrective action or taking any steps to rectify these attendance issues but they almost definitely have some sort of plan in place.


----------



## tholmes (May 12, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i mean, they won't tell you if they're issuing any corrective action or taking any steps to rectify these attendance issues but they almost definitely have some sort of plan in place.


Hopefully, that is. Sometimes the TLs end up so swamped/disorganized/unconcerned that the conversations never or rarely happen. At that point it's difficult for the leads to get back in the habit.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 12, 2019)

TTOGSTL: I don't always agree with your management style or how you handle certain situations, but I will always have your back when you need it. It was a clusterfuck sort of day and all of us were feeling it. There was *a lot* of shit going on today and apparently one of our newer TMs didn't like that you sounded short with him over the walkie and asked that you not make demands of him. (🙄)

As far as I'm concerned,  you were just doing your job, especially since it was near impossible to get responses. The TM will just have to get used to it or find another job if it's too much.


----------



## Bosch (May 12, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i mean, they won't tell you if they're issuing any corrective action or taking any steps to rectify these attendance issues but they almost definitely have some sort of plan in place.



I wish, we have been told that it's not worth the trouble, easier to let the problem fix itself. And why would employees bother to show up on time when we have ETL's who can't be bothered. Three days this week our opening ETL who was supposed to show at 7am to let the cash office person in didn't show until 10am.. Next ETL showed at 9am(soonest she could get there) so for the first hour we had no cash in some tils.. Yes have SRTL's who could have done it, they just weren't in the building.


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 12, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Hopefully, that is. Sometimes the TLs end up so swamped/disorganized/unconcerned that the conversations never or rarely happen. At that point it's difficult for the leads to get back in the habit.


This is exactly what is happening at my store right now. Emphasis on “swamped” with a side of disorganized. I wouldn’t say they’re unconcerned.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 13, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> TTMultipleTMs who constantly call out: Why did you apply in the first place? Of course things happen, but having a job means showing up for it more often than not.
> 
> TTMultipleLeadsandLeaders: Please start coaching/terming these people, for the love. What would the loss be? They don't show up anyway, and we're either filling their shifts with our reliable TMs or punt/get yelled at by guests when we can't cover shifts. Then the good TMs hit burnout and quit, digging the hole deeper. Meanwhile, the perpetual callouts see nothing wrong with their behavior because they aren't held accountable for it. Aforementioned reliable TMs are resentful of the fact their peers are getting away with it, feeding their burnout.
> 
> This is called a "vicious cycle."


^This^


----------



## band_rules16 (May 13, 2019)

Ooh. To my team and TL...I just remembered NOW that I needed to put the strawberries in the cooler and I didn't...luckily it was only one of those box carts instead of two...but you can blame the closing ETL too since she wanted me to do a return cart before we closed and I was racing around at the end last night. 😩


----------



## rd123 (May 13, 2019)

To that team member, 
Thanks for not offering me any help even when you had almost 1.5hrs left to do nothing and walking around in front of me chit chatting with people.


----------



## xNightStockerx (May 16, 2019)

Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.


Ditto.  Do it correctly or go away.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 16, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.



That's one thing that has somewhat gotten better with modernization I think. Some DBOs seem to be realizing that overstocking ultimately creates an endless cycle of more work for themselves. Others, not so much though.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> That's one thing that has somewhat gotten better with modernization I think. Some DBOs seem to be realizing that overstocking ultimately creates an endless cycle of more work for themselves. Others, not so much though.


Give it time.  If someone is in the same dept. often I would be surprised if they would create a mess that they would need to fix later.  Not rocket science to know that doing it right the first time is easier than fixing it later.


----------



## Target_serf (May 16, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.


I had a GSA who was notorious for this on the candy racks. I'd fill them as they were designed, then he would push more candy and gum in until it looked ridiculous. Backstock is not a dirty word. Luckily, the GSTL set him straight about that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 16, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.


To add to this - if you are in charge of stocking the checklanes please check them all. If you can’t fit any more Burt’s Bees lip balm on one end I can pretty much guarantee the other end is empty. Stop putting just one more Softlips lip balm on the dang peg so it falls off every time a kid looks at the LEGOs or trading cards or someone walks by and creates a breeze.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 16, 2019)

ttleadership team, if tms can't or won't learn how to do half of the workcenter then schedule them elsewhere. I can't handle constantly hearing "hufflepuff come do this for __,' 'hey, 'puff, ___ can't do this so you need to'" anymore. I'm trying to work too. And with how you've been treating me for the last few months after years of dedication and captainships, I really dont have any interest in going above and beyond anymore. sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Dear Team Members, please please stop over stocking. Tired of having to fix so much. Only a certain amount fits on those pegs. Back stock the rest. Don’t add more to some other peg where it obviously doesn’t go. Or hide it way back under a shelve.


Unless things have changed dramatically in the last couple of weeks, the problem originates with too much stuff coming out in the first place, day after day after day.  Just a few months ago, when I cared to try to make men's basics look nice, I was taking back an overflowing cart of backstock daily, only for the same stuff to come out again the next day, even with weekly checks to verify that yes, the capacity is right and yes the quantity on the floor is right.  When the amount of work is a lot to backstock huge amounts, knowing it will be a daily task, and just finding some place to make it fit, knowing the amount tomorrow will be considerably less because you didn't backstock it......well, when time is limited, do you do the right thing which will take up a huge block of time daily, or do you squish it to keep your future workload light?


----------



## Hope4Future (May 18, 2019)

To the cart attendant: Thanks for the NCNS last night, no one in the front end knew what to do until I was asked to extend and close in your place. I hope you realize that one of the ETLs was talking about terminating you due to your recent absences. I hate to beat a dead horse but how hard would it have been to call HR to let them know that you couldn't make it for your shift?


----------



## RedcardReba (May 18, 2019)

Hey, ms@ssss....stay out of gs.  You're not assigned there, were not accepted for frontend transfer and you just confuse guests.

Go away


----------



## Fluttervale (May 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Unless things have changed dramatically in the last couple of weeks, the problem originates with too much stuff coming out in the first place, day after day after day.  Just a few months ago, when I cared to try to make men's basics look nice, I was taking back an overflowing cart of backstock daily, only for the same stuff to come out again the next day, even with weekly checks to verify that yes, the capacity is right and yes the quantity on the floor is right.  When the amount of work is a lot to backstock huge amounts, knowing it will be a daily task, and just finding some place to make it fit, knowing the amount tomorrow will be considerably less because you didn't backstock it......well, when time is limited, do you do the right thing which will take up a huge block of time daily, or do you squish it to keep your future workload light?



Talk to a backroom person and find out if your locations are set up right.  Sounds like it thinks your wacos are for casepacks, and it will always have you pull the whole casepack.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 18, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Talk to a backroom person and find out if your locations are set up right.  Sounds like it thinks your wacos are for casepacks, and it will always have you pull the whole casepack.



This would be the problem. We have several softlines wacos that are set up for casepacks. I love it when epick wants me to pull 27 leggings and I only need one for the order. Then, there are the softlines wacos that are set up for bulk. I don't know how drunk that person was who set up our soflines aisles. But, it was pretty damn drunk.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2019)

Does target think that we're supposed to go to softlines unload area to look for order pickups or something because I've walked infants five times with RFID and this fucking shirt isn't here


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Does target think that we're supposed to go to softlines unload area to look for order pickups or something because I've walked infants five times with RFID and this fucking shirt isn't here


If it's folded, it could be waiting to be backstocked.  Softlines gets such crazy amounts of clothing that at my store time had to be set aside for someone dedicated to backstocking the whole mess.  If it's hanging, it likely is in the back room.  Hanging stuff has no backroom location, no way to locate it, if My Work says it's on the floor that actually means it's in the building, could be on the floor or could be in the hanging areas in the back room.


----------



## Target_serf (May 19, 2019)

To that one ETL. You won't allow me to cross-train to salesfloor, but when you need the signs put up in market this morning, who gets taken from the front end to do it? (When there are no other cashiers in the building yet, for good measure)


----------



## band_rules16 (May 21, 2019)

TTOTM: Why on earth did you push milk at 6pm on Sunday? You made it that much more difficult for me to fill tonight. I couldn't finish everything tonight because you decided to do it early. I wonder if you left early too.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 22, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the cart attendant: Thanks for the NCNS last night, no one in the front end knew what to do until I was asked to extend and close in your place. I hope you realize that one of the ETLs was talking about terminating you due to your recent absences. I hate to beat a dead horse but how hard would it have been to call HR to let them know that you couldn't make it for your shift?


Said cart attendant just quit without two weeks notice, leaving us scrambling to cover his shifts for the next few weeks. I wish him the best though, and he might be a student and perhaps prioritizing school over Target.  I get that pushing carts can be a thankless and difficult job, especially closing but you can't just not show up without any consequences. Team lead did say that we hired a couple of new cart attendants to replace him though thankfully, they just have to go through orientation and training.


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (May 23, 2019)

Not sure if I'm wrong on this one? Really close to when I began working at Target, a man came for an order pickup. I went to look for it, and after like 15-20 seconds of looking for it (it's in the biggest section where nothing is labelled well) the man came past the desk into the section and started rummaging through other orders looking for his own. I tried not to panic even though I felt wildly uncomfortable at the stranger getting super close to me where he wasn't supposed to be, and I just kept saying like "I'll find it in a second!" trying to get him to go back but he never did and then the GSA came over a second later and helped us find it calmly. Come to find out, the man works there and I just hadn't met him yet, but he works somewhere in the back and wasn't on a shift or anything that day and looked like a regular guest. Just kinda scared me and I was trying not to panic


----------



## Tessa120 (May 23, 2019)

My opinion, he shouldn't have been there, because it is an employee work area.  If he had gotten hurt rummaging around then it'd get complicated because workman's comp wouldn't cover him.  An off the clock TM should not be in an area that regular guests cannot be in, for the same reason a guest can't be there.


----------



## can't touch this (May 25, 2019)

I've spooked a few new cashiers by shopping on my day off and explaining how to back out of the total screen to add my discount, since it won't work if you scan it after totaling. They always freeze up and give me a look like "who tf are you telling me how to use my register" and I have to be like "I work here" and give the GSA a loud "SUP FAM!" so the noob knows I'm vetted lol


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> I've spooked a few new cashiers by shopping on my day off and explaining how to back out of the total screen to add my discount, since it won't work if you scan it after totaling. They always freeze up and give me a look like "who tf are you telling me how to use my register" and I have to be like "I work here" and give the GSA a loud "SUP FAM!" so the noob knows I'm vetted lol


Yeah, people get all bitchy about someone telling the cashier what keys to hit, but a TM can get in trouble if they get stuff at a ridiculous low cost, it'd be looked at the same as printing out discount as is stickers to lower it from the actual price for the TM to purchase, basically fraud.  I'm not getting in trouble because a cashier screwed up and changed my $6 bag of cat food to 99 cents and completely skipped my 99 cents onion.  The stupid idiot got all pissed when I tried to point out the mistake and explain how to fix it and told me she knew what she was doing, I guess because it wasn't her ass on the line for knowingly paying too little.


----------



## Target_serf (May 26, 2019)

(Advance warning: I am being very snarky here)
To that one team member. I was not aware of a change in the dress code that made a majority white shirt with red sleeves and Birkenstocks acceptable to wear on shift.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 26, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> To that one team member. I was not aware of a change in the dress code that made a majority white shirt with red sleeves and Birkenstocks acceptable to wear on shift.



Maybe she's related to that one TM who wore an orange shirt, gray leggings, and tan thigh high boots to work one day at my store


----------



## ConfusedCashier (May 26, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> (Advance warning: I am being very snarky here)
> To that one team member. I was not aware of a change in the dress code that made a majority white shirt with red sleeves and Birkenstocks acceptable to wear on shift.


Birkenstocks?!?  They won’t even let me wear crocs anymore


----------



## GoodyNN (May 26, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> Birkenstocks?!?  They won’t even let me wear crocs anymore


If you have a Crocs store nearby, check these bad boys out. Recommended to me by a podiatrist for my developing plantar fasciitis pain. I LOVE them. 





						Women’s Busy Day Stretch Skimmer - Crocs
					

Your go-to shoes are now more versatile, more comfortable and more feminine. The next generation of our Busy Day collection is less sporty and more casual — so you can take that easy, all-day comfort more places. The uppers are made with a material that feels like your favorite yoga pants, and...




					www.crocs.com


----------



## Target_serf (May 26, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> Birkenstocks?!?  They won’t even let me wear crocs anymore


Last I checked, shoes had to have a closed toe and a closed heel. In a retail environment, I'd consider that fairly important to TM safety (Not that Spot much cares about safety anymore)


----------



## Target_serf (May 26, 2019)

To that one GS team member. Thank you for showing how to scan in Ship to Store. I kept asking the GSA/GSTL to teach me, but they never quite got around to it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 27, 2019)

TTOServiceDeskTM (and anyone coming up for backup):

*USE.
THE.
RIGHT.
SIDE.
OF.
THE.
REGISTERS!*

You do this shit right here and there are two perfectly good registers I can use for backup but are invalidated because they have no space for me to service a guest.

And if it's not you helping a guest on the wrong side, it's reshop/to-be-defected items that are blocking the register space.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 27, 2019)

Our store leaders cooked hotdogs and hamburgers today. They are cooking till close. Love a crispy dog, lol!


----------



## Bosch (May 27, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOServiceDeskTM (and anyone coming up for backup):
> 
> *USE.
> THE.
> ...



Ours are set up left handed, even the hand scanner is to the left..


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 27, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Ours are set up left handed, even the hand scanner is to the left..


I could see that. Kind of like the registers out in the lanes.

As long as you use the "correct" side appropriate for your store, I guess it works out.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

To those unknown number of team members: Your abandons do not go on the OPU portion of the service desk. No matter how many times leadership explains it to the whole store that nothing is supposed to ever be there except OPU's stuff, you keep putting random crap there. Please, stop.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 27, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> Our store leaders cooked hotdogs and hamburgers today. They are cooking till close. Love a crispy dog, lol!


I hope my store hadn't been planning on that for the TMs working today. We're under tornado watches and flash flood warnings through most of the region.


----------



## Bosch (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> To those unknown number of team members: Your abandons do not go on the OPU portion of the service desk. No matter how many times leadership explains it to the whole store that nothing is supposed to ever be there except OPU's stuff, you keep putting random crap there. Please, stop.



We have the same issue with the packing desk in the back, truck team always throws all the their trash on our desk. And got mad when I threw it all back on the line.. Your laziness isn't my problem it is yours and will always be your problem.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 27, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I hope my store hadn't been planning on that for the TMs working today. We're under tornado watches and flash flood warnings through most of the region.



Oh crap. I'm scared for you. I would be sitting in my basement freaking out. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 27, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOServiceDeskTM (and anyone coming up for backup):
> 
> *USE.
> THE.
> ...


Oh I’ve asked people to scoot so I can help another guest. We only have 4 though, and the last one is usually only used for defect. Hand scanners are on the right.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

Bosch said:


> We have the same issue with the packing desk in the back, truck team always throws all the their trash on our desk. And got mad when I threw it all back on the line.. Your laziness isn't my problem it is yours and will always be your problem.



That would irritate me. It's really a problem with the OPU service desk area. That's where we'll temporarily leave items we don't have time to bag up and store properly while we make sure the next batch gets done on time. Always fun to come back and find that a bunch of random items have been tossed into my sorted out piles with pick labels on top of the appropriate piles. I start to bag and then...wait a second, I don't remember picking this mascara...did I pick this mascara...what's the guest's name so I can look it up in Pickup...ugh.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> That would irritate me. It's really a problem with the OPU service desk area. That's where we'll temporarily leave items we don't have time to bag up and store properly while we make sure the next batch gets done on time. Always fun to come back and find that a bunch of random items have been tossed into my sorted out piles with pick labels on top of the appropriate piles. I start to bag and then...wait a second, I don't remember picking this mascara...did I pick this mascara...what's the guest's name so I can look it up in Pickup...ugh.



you should be bagging and stowing the orders before moving to the next batch. if the guest came in then the service desk wouldn't be able to find the order


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> you should be bagging and stowing the orders before moving to the next batch. if the guest came in then the service desk wouldn't be able to find the order



Nah. My service desk TMs aren't idiots. If I, or another OPU TM, leaves something on the desk, we tell the TM working the desk what it is. These are typically large orders that are easy to identify. We just have to leave them for a few to make sure that we get the other orders that dropped in while we were picking the large order without exceeding goal time. If our service desk TMs are free they are going to go ahead and bag those orders for us then place them in the hold location we've hastily scanned them into. Sometimes they aren't free so things are going to sit and that's when other TMs throwing random abandons there becomes an issue.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Nah. My service desk TMs aren't idiots. If I, or another OPU TM, leaves something on the desk, we tell the TM working the desk what it is. These are typically large orders that are easy to identify. We just have to leave them for a few to make sure that we get the other orders that dropped in while we were picking the large order without exceeding goal time. If our service desk TMs are free they are going to go ahead and bag those orders for us then place them in the hold location we've hastily scanned them into. Sometimes they aren't free so things are going to sit and that's when other TMs throwing random abandons there becomes an issue.



okay but you're literally not doing your job correctly; bagging items isn't optional. and before you say "My MeTriCs", ship from store teams across the chain manage to bag and stow orders without missing goal times. ask someone for help picking the next batch while you finish the one you're working on.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 27, 2019)

Can Confirm I used to do OPUs a lot. You really should be storing it when you bring it up to guest services


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> okay but you're literally not doing your job correctly; bagging items isn't optional. and before you say "My MeTriCs", ship from store teams across the chain manage to bag and stow orders without missing goal times. ask someone for help picking the next batch while you finish the one you're working on.



I'm doing it the way my leads approve of. I don't give a shit what random internet person thinks about it. Thanks, for the info about ship from store though. OPU has different metrics and goal times.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm doing it the way my leads approve of. I don't give a shit what random internet person thinks about it. Thanks, for the info about ship from store though. OPU has different metrics and goal times.



i picked order pickup and drive up exclusively for almost a year so you don't need to educate me about what the metrics and goal times are. WHEN an order goes missing and the service desk can't find it, that's gonna be on you because you aren't doing your job correctly. there's a reason ePick has you pick the order, then scan the hold location, then put the bag in the hold location. maybe instead of trying to cheat the system you could just be better at your job?


----------



## NPC (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm doing it the way my leads approve of. I don't give a shit what random internet person thinks about it. Thanks, for the info about ship from store though. OPU has different metrics and goal times.



Aye, someone worse than Amanda.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm doing it the way my leads approve of. I don't give a shit what random internet person thinks about it. Thanks, for the info about ship from store though. OPU has different metrics and goal times.


Ok. Your leads approve of it being wrong. It’s still wrong. If it works it works, but it’s wrong.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 27, 2019)

Your leads are idiots. No doubt


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm doing it the way my leads approve of. I don't give a shit what random internet person thinks about it. Thanks, for the info about ship from store though. OPU has different metrics and goal times.


Also if you weren't such a douche bag, you'd realize that a lot Sfs teams pick OPU, get off your pedestal


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i picked order pickup and drive up exclusively for almost a year so you don't need to educate me about what the metrics and goal times are. WHEN an order goes missing and the service desk can't find it, that's gonna be on you because you aren't doing your job correctly. there's a reason ePick has you pick the order, then scan the hold location, then put the bag in the hold location. maybe instead of trying to cheat the system you could just be better at your job?



You're talking about something that has literally never happened and is never going to happen. You don't like me. I get it. Don't care. As far as being good at my job, well I get  39 hours a week to do OPUs. I'm scheduled for the busiest times. My store was the best in the district last week (and month) for both picked on time and INF%. So, maybe you need to learn how to do the job well before spouting your mouth off. Batches get bagged and stowed as soon as we have the chance to do so. We've had absolutely zero problems with doing it our way.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> You're talking about something that has literally never happened and is never going to happen. You don't like me. I get it. Don't care. As far as being good at my job, well I get  39 hours a week to do OPUs. I'm scheduled for the busiest times. My store was the best in the district last week (and month) for both picked on time and INF%. So, maybe you need to learn how to do the job well before spouting your mouth off. Batches get bagged and stowed as soon as we have the chance to do so. We've had absolutely zero problems with doing it our way.



weird how i was able to do it the right way and not miss goals. sounds like you just need to get better at your job.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2019)

*Okey-dokey, lets try this one more time for the folks in the back.*
*
ASANTS = ALL STORES ARE NOT THE SAME

Should they be doing processes and procedures the same way clear across the country?
Yes.
Are they?
We all know the answer to that damned question.
*
*So before we get it another, you're not doing this right, my boss told me to do it this way, you suck, you're a dick, back and forth bunch of postings, just stop and remember all of this. 

Commie*


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> weird how i was able to do it the right way and not miss goals. sounds like you just need to get better at your job.



Cool. Next time I get a 30 DPCI drive up followed up a couple of minutes later by a 7 DPCI order pickup all in style and getting them all done in time with no INFs I'll remember that some moron on the Internet tapped out of the argument and told me I need to get better at my job. Thanks. That'll give me a good chuckle while I'm getting that done.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Cool. Next time I get a 30 DPCI drive up followed up a couple of minutes later by a 7 DPCI order pickup all in style and getting them all done in time with no INFs I'll remember that some moron on the Internet tapped out of the argument and told me I need to get better at my job. Thanks. That'll give me a good chuckle while I'm getting that done.



do whatever you want sweetie, but i don't wanna hear you calling out anyone else on this board for doing their job "incorrectly" when you are as well


----------



## seasonaldude (May 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> do whatever you want sweetie, but i don't wanna hear you calling out anyone else on this board for doing their job "incorrectly" when you are as well



Thanks for tapping out, sweetie.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2019)

*/me taps his foot and wonders about peoples reading comprehension. *


----------



## NPC (May 28, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> */me taps his foot and wonders about peoples reading comprehension. *



After that sentence, I'm wondering about my comprehension too.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2019)

Forgive me @commiecorvus , but @seasonaldude is getting beaten up on pretty hard.

I've never done SFS/OPU, but there's plenty of time it's gone down to the wire and they need a dress in 2 minutes, one time 1 minute. I also did heard over the walkie a LOT multiple batches and one SFS person, so many that all the leaders there were picking OPUs at the same time as the lone SFS person, and sometimes they left electronics bare because they had so many and all leadership on duty weren't enough and they needed the sole electronics person too. Seeing how I am still in the same month that I quit I can't imagine it changed much.

Hearing on the walkie the volume and knowing how a search can be time consuming I can see how a similarly staffed store with a leadership culture less inclined to get their hands dirty could regularly run into an either/or scenario. Bag the order and don't have enough time to finish the next order or have the time to finish the next order and bag both at once. Sucky, and about the only way to change things so it works right all the time is more staffing, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 28, 2019)

He wouldn't be getting so beaten hard about it if he wasnt a dick. But I'll be done from there


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> He wouldn't be getting so beaten hard about it if he wasnt a dick. But I'll be done from there


I don’t buy it. I try to not be mean and I get beaten pretty hard.

Not commenting on who’s right or wrong in this situation, just wanted to add that comment.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 28, 2019)

NPC said:


> After that sentence, I'm wondering about my comprehension too.



/me used to turn a sentence into the first person on chat boards and on the board.
Peoples should have been people's.
Also had an if in there because I was thinking of an entirely different sentence when I started.
I'm a writer, which means I spend 80% of my time rewriting.

Commiecorvus taps his foot and wonders about people's reading comprehension.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> He wouldn't be getting so beaten hard about it if he wasnt a dick. But I'll be done from there


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I've never done SFS/OPU



let's just leave it at that, then.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 28, 2019)

Amen


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2019)

I do have to ask though, all the SFS folks who don't see why @seasonaldude does what he does - what do you do when there's two or more overlapping orders, some large, and only one of you?  How do you finish all orders without going over time?


----------



## A234 (May 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I do have to ask though, all the SFS folks who don't see why @seasonaldude does what he does - what do you do when there's two or more overlapping orders, some large, and only one of you?  How do you finish all orders without going over time?



Call for help.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I do have to ask though, all the SFS folks who don't see why @seasonaldude does what he does - what do you do when there's two or more overlapping orders, some large, and only one of you?  How do you finish all orders without going over time?



They call other TMs to help, which I can do and have done. It's just I don't have an SFS team to call. Someone has to be taken off the salesfloor. We try to avoid that as much as possible because the salesfloor has its own work and not enough time to do it in, aren't fully trained in OPU, tend to INF things that shouldn't be because we have the product -- especially in softlines, and go slow and miss goal times which is the opposite of the whole point of calling for help. Thus, OPU is directed to call for help only if it is absolutely necessary and do whatever it takes to keep up ourselves. I just do what my leadership tells me to do.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2019)

Team?  Isn't there always just one person, if even one is scheduled?  Honestly, I thought there was only supposed to be one person, because that's all my store had.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> They call other TMs to help, which I can do and have done. It's just I don't have an SFS team to call. Someone has to be taken off the salesfloor. We try to avoid that as much as possible because the salesfloor has its own work and not enough time to do it in, aren't fully trained in OPU, tend to INF things that shouldn't be because we have the product -- especially in softlines, and go slow and miss goal times which is the opposite of the whole point of calling for help. Thus, OPU is directed to call for help only if it is absolutely necessary and do whatever it takes to keep up ourselves. I just do what my leadership tells me to do.



"sfs team" implies that there's more than one person working at a time in ship from store, which is not the case at my store. that person is responsible for picking ship from store batches in addition to order pickup and drive up. let's not pretend that ship from store is easier 😂


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> "sfs team" implies that there's more than one person working at a time in ship from store, which is not the case at my store. that person is responsible for picking ship from store batches in addition to order pickup and drive up. let's not pretend that ship from store is easier 😂



Oh my store is a $100 million store with fulfillment making up 3%-4% of total sales most months. We're just small in terms of physical space with no room for SFS. The OPU person wouldn't even begin to have time to do SFS too.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Oh my store is a $100 million store with fulfillment making up 3%-4% of total sales most months. We're just small in terms of physical space with no room for SFS. The OPU person wouldn't even begin to have time to do SFS too.



if you're doing so much in fulfilled sales then why aren't you receiving more payroll? this isn't adding up.


----------



## Times Up (May 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> if you're doing so much in fulfilled sales then why aren't you receiving more payroll? this isn't adding up.


Up to the SD to divvy up the hours as he/she sees fit.  My store's fulfillment ops have increased by more than 100%, but their hours haven't doubled.  They've been told to work faster.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Up to the SD to divvy up the hours as he/she sees fit.  My store's fulfillment ops have increased by more than 100%, but their hours haven't doubled.  They've been told to work faster.



that would still contradict what he said about his leadership team


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> if you're doing so much in fulfilled sales then why aren't you receiving more payroll? this isn't adding up.



We have more payroll. It's being used elsewhere right now because we can keep up with our metrics on fulfillment without using it. The extra hours go to other workcenters that need more than corporate thinks they need. This is an arrangement that works for the store. Extra hours given to the salesfloor and front end means they get more done on their own. A direct result of that is OPU finds more stuff in the proper locations and thus needs less time to do its job. It works. It's a strategy that has DTL approval. It's likely to change somewhat when BTS starts and as the salesfloor gets more used to modernization.

But, for someone whose own store doesn't always follow strict policy:



> our policy is to ask for ID from every guest, physically take that ID into your hands, then scan or key in the DOB. but does everyone do that every time? no lol



you might want to consider laying off other stores and posters for not doing things exactly how you think they should be done. You won't of course. We all know that. But, you really should consider it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> you might want to consider laying off other stores and posters for not doing things exactly how you think they should be done. You won't of course. We all know that. But, you really should consider it.



you might want to consider some adult literacy classes because your reading comprehension sucks. it's never too late! show me where in that sentence i said "my store doesn't follow [policy]". oh wait, you can't, because i didn't. 

feel free to continue trying to lecture others about how they need to bend over backwards because OrDeR pIcKuP mEtRiCs, though. that's going so well for you.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> you might want to consider some adult literacy classes because your reading comprehension sucks. it's never too late! show me where in that sentence i said "my store doesn't follow [policy]". oh wait, you can't, because i didn't.
> 
> feel free to continue trying to lecture others about how they need to bend over backwards because OrDeR pIcKuP mEtRiCs, though. that's going so well for you.



It's policy to scan all IDs. You are blase about not everyone at your store doing it. You aren't following policy. Your store isn't following policy if you aren't coached for not doing it. Sorry. (Of course, that would be a silly thing to coach for because not every policy needs to be followed to the black letter rule every time. You don't do it. I don't do it. We're even there. No one does it.)

Not everyone needs to bend over backwards for OPU metrics. You're the one trying to lecture me about how you think things in my workcenter and at my store should be done. Look in the mirror before calling the kettle black.


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> We have more payroll. It's being used elsewhere right now


They do that all the time with our hours at Starbucks & Cafe.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (May 28, 2019)

How ‘bout that weather?


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> It's policy to scan all IDs. You are blase about not everyone at your store doing it. You aren't following policy. Your store isn't following policy if you aren't coached for not doing it. Sorry. (Of course, that would be a silly thing to coach for because not every policy needs to be followed to the black letter rule every time. You don't do it. I don't do it. We're even there. No one does it.)
> 
> Not everyone needs to bend over backwards for OPU metrics. You're the one trying to lecture me about how you think things in my workcenter and at my store should be done. Look in the mirror before calling the kettle black.



1. it's policy to scan OR key IDs. you literally can't even scan ID for alcohol as of the most recent POS update, so i have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.
2. nowhere in my post did I say "not everyone at my store is checking IDs". you made that up in your head. try again.
3. it's more than a little creepy that you went through my postings to try and find a gotcha, and even then you still got it wrong. get some help or a life.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

LOL. Yes, quoting your post from today in the same forum subsection that I read a few minutes prior is creepy.  

Since all you seem to do around here seems to be going around attacking people you don't like who don't do things how you do. I'm done with you. You're going on ignore. I suggest you do the same to my posts since they seem to bother you so much.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

"thanks for tapping out, sweetie"


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 28, 2019)

YoU'rE gOiNg On IgNoRe


----------



## ConfusedCashier (May 28, 2019)

To hijack this little tussle-  This whole thing started with a statement about abandons being dropped off on counters at the service desk. Can we all be angry about abandons being dropped off at the service desk and not put away or dealt with by whoever found them in the first place


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> To hijack this little tussle-  This whole thing started with a statement about abandons being dropped off on counters at the service desk. Can we all be angry about abandons being dropped off at the service desk and not put away or dealt with by whoever found them in the first place


This is something I can get behind lol


----------



## Leo47 (May 28, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> To hijack this little tussle-  This whole thing started with a statement about abandons being dropped off on counters at the service desk. Can we all be angry about abandons being dropped off at the service desk and not put away or dealt with by whoever found them in the first place


Keep my counters clear damn it!!!


----------



## band_rules16 (May 29, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> Birkenstocks?!?  They won’t even let me wear crocs anymore



I got into SO MUCH TROUBLE when I wore my Crocs but I had bad foot pain at the time and no other shoes fit for a few weeks. I could hide in the jewelry boat (when we had that) or cashier. Many people got away with those dumb furry slipper things (that look like boots) that are basically a clog. We had one girl on flow/ad prep who constantly wore shorts and she was the ONLY one allowed to get away with it. She was often not wearing shoes too. No one said a thing. 

The best shoes I own are my Chacos sandals. I need to invest in their shoes so I can be more comfortable at work. 


ConfusedCashier said:


> To hijack this little tussle-  This whole thing started with a statement about abandons being dropped off on counters at the service desk. Can we all be angry about abandons being dropped off at the service desk and not put away or dealt with by whoever found them in the first place



This. My store thinks they need to move the abandons bins to a more cramped location which causes traffic jams and is severely inefficient. They've also locked up our equipment and you need a lead to let you into the room. If I was a lead, I'd just start collecting all the equipment in a cart or basket (which may not be best practice) and then put them away all at once. It's SUCH a waste of time. So...to whoever thinks of this...please come to your senses and let's go back to the way that WAS working...


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

To my fellow OM drudge: I'm so sorry that I can never get everything done for you. I hate leaving you work, and I hate that yesterday alone I had to leave two pallets and three u-boats. I know that we both detest leaving work, and I know that it's not really my fault, but I still feel guilty pretty much constantly about it. I wish we could go back a year when we got to work together and trucks got done every day and no one ever had to leave work behind.


----------



## ShortTM (May 29, 2019)

TTOTM: remember a few weeks ago when you couldn't understand why I wear steel toe shoes to work? Watching you run over your foot with your u-boat and be in pain is one of the many reasons I wear them. I've done it a couple times and didn't feel a thing


----------



## SoftlinesTM2018 (May 29, 2019)

TTOTM: So our LOD went to clear a PCV for an Apple Watch that said it was $79.99 hopefully it wasn't you that sold it, we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Bosch (May 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> okay but you're literally not doing your job correctly; bagging items isn't optional. and before you say "My MeTriCs", ship from store teams across the chain manage to bag and stow orders without missing goal times. ask someone for help picking the next batch while you finish the one you're working on.




I check in the ship to store stuff they cheat and short cut some of the most bullshit I have ever seen.. And also not all stores have the same volume.. My store has sent newbies running out screaming thinking they came from Amazon this should be a cushy gig and our OPU kicked their asses.. Our SFS isn't big volume but our OPU is.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 30, 2019)

To the Softlines lead: I get you're frustrated with the lack of hours given by Corporate, but I was kind of surprised to hear you cursing in the TSC when talking about Softlines (and the store in general) losing hours and not making sales with HR. It's a tough situation for everyone and I can't even begin to understand what you're dealing with. I guess my desire to hear "drama" and "histrionics" while checking my schedule after punching out got the better of me. I can only hope that somehow things turn around very soon, even though I'm not optimistic about that happening.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 30, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> That would irritate me. It's really a problem with the OPU service desk area. That's where we'll temporarily leave items we don't have time to bag up and store properly while we make sure the next batch gets done on time. Always fun to come back and find that a bunch of random items have been tossed into my sorted out piles with pick labels on top of the appropriate piles. I start to bag and then...wait a second, I don't remember picking this mascara...did I pick this mascara...what's the guest's name so I can look it up in Pickup...ugh.


Trust me, it's not fine to leave it unpacked at the service desk. I have had this happen only for the items to end up in reshop. Bag the items, store them, and then move on to the next order.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 30, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i picked order pickup and drive up exclusively for almost a year so you don't need to educate me about what the metrics and goal times are. WHEN an order goes missing and the service desk can't find it, that's gonna be on you because you aren't doing your job correctly. there's a reason ePick has you pick the order, then scan the hold location, then put the bag in the hold location. maybe instead of trying to cheat the system you could just be better at your job?


Nothing worse if you have a guest come to pick up an OPU and the person working the service desk can't find it. Then we have to take our time to get someone to grab the items for the guest. All because someone can't do their job correctly.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Trust me, it's not fine to leave it unpacked at the service desk. I have had this happen only for the items to end up in reshop. Bag the items, store them, and then move on to the next order.


I didn’t say anything but that confused me too.... you leave items unbagged with a tiny label that could easily fall at the service desk and then get upset at the SDTM (or any other TM who walked by the desk) who thought it was reshop? What?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 30, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I didn’t say anything but that confused me too.... you leave items unbagged with a tiny label that could easily fall at the service desk and then get upset at the SDTM (or any other TM who walked by the desk) who thought it was reshop? What?


I’ve had bags left in the reshop area without a label that we thought was a suspended transaction that the guest did not pick up. I’ve had items scanned into one location only to find them no where near that location. I’ve had items I was never able to find. Just makes my job harder.


----------



## Target_serf (May 30, 2019)

To that one now-former team member. I'm really sorry to see you go, but I understand your reasons. I wish you well in your new job.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (May 31, 2019)

TTOTM: Stop, just, stop already. Enough with attitude and enough with you acting like you are so much better than everyone else. Also, learn what shit goes in what department! Infant style is not the same as boys and girls! You're probably the jackass who keeps stashing the baby crap on my kid fixtures!


----------



## CashCat (May 31, 2019)

Ttoetl who changed a bunch of people's shifts literally the day before they were supposed to come in:  thanks for not telling ANYONE.  I was always led to believe you were supposed to contact people if you changed their shift w/out at least 48 hours notice.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 1, 2019)

I hate this. So unprofessional.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 1, 2019)

CashCat said:


> Ttoetl who changed a bunch of people's shifts literally the day before they were supposed to come in:  thanks for not telling ANYONE.  I was always led to believe you were supposed to contact people if you changed their shift w/out at least 48 hours notice.


My last ETL was famous for doing this, leaving everyone else to deal with the resulting chaos...


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 1, 2019)

CashCat said:


> Ttoetl who changed a bunch of people's shifts literally the day before they were supposed to come in:  thanks for not telling ANYONE.  I was always led to believe you were supposed to contact people if you changed their shift w/out at least 48 hours notice.



Can't they get in deep shit for doing that


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 1, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Can't they get in deep shit for doing that


Nope*. Handbook says “we will make an effort to contact you but schedules can change at any time due to business needs”

*unless you’re in a super worker friendly state that has a scheduling law


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 2, 2019)

TTOTM: I know you just started, but PLEASE quit. You don't answer calls, walk around with your AirPods in on the sales floor, and ignore anyone that addresses you in person. PLEASE QUIT ALREADY.


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 2, 2019)

TTOTM: I felt bad for how people think terribly of you but since you are taking credit for something I did, you are gross and disgusting for that. I have no more sympathy for you. I’m glad someone else got the promotion instead of you.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2019)

To ETL: telling me to "do push" when I'm done with this pick batch feels like punishment for doing things quickly and is just gonna make me take my time on this batch.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 3, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Can't they get in deep shit for doing that



The policy is 12 hours.  We looked it up.

State laws vary though.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jun 7, 2019)

To Couple of the Guest Service oops I mean Service Advocate TMs:

It’s been a while I’ve been placed at SD (Q4 oh jeez), and I appreciate all of you guys for your patience once again to go over what’s new after mod. It was also a big bonus yall were happy to see me there. Always here for that solidarity fellas and I have all of your backs as well


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 7, 2019)

prettydeadboy said:


> To Couple of the Guest Service oops I mean Service Advocate TMs:
> 
> It’s been a while I’ve been placed at SD (Q4 oh jeez), and I appreciate all of you guys for your patience once again to go over what’s new after mod. It was also a big bonus yall were happy to see me there. Always here for that solidarity fellas and I have all of your backs as well


Trust me we’re always happy to help new people learn!! Glad your team is nice


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 7, 2019)

To whoever is running the front I have a SCO shift tonight and I better not be put in GS I need a damn break from the stress I’m having literal stress nightmares again about work and i usually only have those during q4


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2019)

Oy STL Cunt-Goblin stop scheduling me for 6 days a week I don't want the fucking hours


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 8, 2019)

TTOTM: There were two of us at SCO last night. However, things started to back up around 9. The GSTL walkied and asked for one of us to help out. You looked like you were heading out to a lane anyway, so I simply said: "You're going to head up?" You replied: "Yeah, but I hate the lanes on Friday nights..."

Um, OK. 1: If you didn't want to go, you should've said something. 2: I don't see why you dislike the lanes on only Fridays when every weekend is this busy in our store.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 8, 2019)

Did she get on a lane? Some people grumble about tasks they don't like at the same time they are doing it because they know it needs to be done.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Did she get on a lane? Some people grumble about tasks they don't like at the same time they are doing it because they know it needs to be done.


She did. I just don't see why she had to whine when I could've gone up instead. Oh well. 😌 I think she likes it over at SCO because she doesn't have to do any hard work 🙄


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 9, 2019)

To that one Inbound team member: I get your frustrations about the changing hours from 1:00 AM, 2:00 AM, and now 6:00 AM and continuing to be flexible for Target's needs. Hopefully the ETL you vented to can do something to meet your needs and not cut your hours in retaliation because you voiced your anger about not getting consistent hours, while other team members get more hours and some weekends off. I'm not that familiar with Inbound, but I still respect what you do for Spot.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jun 9, 2019)

TTOTM: I did not give birth to you. There is a time and place for rolling your eyes, and while getting feedback at work is not it. Every other TL in the store may be absolute shit at holding their team accountable for anything, but that doesn't mean I am. Insubordination isn't a cute reason to be fired.

TTOETL: Learn to spell my name. It's in the emails I send you, on my nametag, on the grid, and on Workday. Nothing says "I don't respect you" like constantly misspelling someone's name and not adjusting the spelling when they correct you multiple times.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 9, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> TTOTM: I did not give birth to you. There is a time and place for rolling your eyes, and while getting feedback at work is not it. Every other TL in the store may be absolute shit at holding their team accountable for anything, but that doesn't mean I am. Insubordination isn't a cute reason to be fired.
> 
> TTOETL: Learn to spell my name. It's in the emails I send you, on my nametag, on the grid, and on Workday. Nothing says "I don't respect you" like constantly misspelling someone's name and not adjusting the spelling when they correct you multiple times.


Start misspelling their name and calling them different names in person.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 9, 2019)

Omg I had an old GSTL who would call me a different wrong name to my face every single time even though I would literally always be wearing a name tag. I took it way personal and extremely disrespectful like she was doing it on purpose because come on, all it takes is a quick glance or if you’re unsure don’t even say my name at all??


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 9, 2019)

ttotm you've been a brtm for five years, what do you mean you "dont know what a pipo is"?


----------



## Target_serf (Jun 9, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> TTOETL: Learn to spell my name. It's in the emails I send you, on my nametag, on the grid, and on Workday. Nothing says "I don't respect you" like constantly misspelling someone's name and not adjusting the spelling when they correct you multiple times.


Two comments here. First, I use my full name, and a couple years ago, they issued me a badge with an abbreviated version of my name that I do not allow anyone other than family and close friends to use. I had to complain to HR for almost a full year before they would issue me a badge with the correct name (I am also multilingual, and they removed the "Hablo Español" marker from my badge at the same time, which was another source of consternation). Secondly, I had a (now former) fellow TM with a rather distinctive first name. I don't think one week went by without someone misspelling his name. It doesn't take a lot to learn how to properly spell someone's name, and yet they can't seem to be bothered with such details.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 16, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Omg I had an old GSTL who would call me a different wrong name to my face every single time even though I would literally always be wearing a name tag. I took it way personal and extremely disrespectful like she was doing it on purpose because come on, all it takes is a quick glance or if you’re unsure don’t even say my name at all??


I had a fellow front end TM who did this to me every day for about 2 years, even when my freaking badge was literally inches away from her face lol. So irritating.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes, I agree that it is annoying and people should be called the name they want. However, as someone who has slipped up from time to time, it may not be meant as disrespect. Word recall memory is a funny thing, and something about a person can remind someone of someone else (third person) dear to them. Then whenever they mean to say person #1's name, try to say it, word recall glitch has the mouth saying the name of the loved similar person. And since the brain intended to use the right name it remembers saying the right name and isn't aware of what the mouth actually said.

Previous desk job, there was a woman named Wendy, blonde and full of life, and she died tragically. A couple years later a blonde named Whitney was hired and she was assigned that same desk. I truly meant no disrespect and wasn't even aware I said the wrong name until the office told me every time.

So address it as a word recall memory glitch and not someone trying to be mean. Say something but not in an adversarial way. Agree for a way of pointing out the mistake sothe person can correct themselves, since it likely is a memory problem.









						Memory Recall/Retrieval | Types, Processes, Improvement & Problems
					

Recall or retrieval of memory refers to the subsequent re-accessing of events or information from the past, which has been previously encoded.




					www.human-memory.net


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 17, 2019)

TTOTM at the Service Desk:
I don't know if you're not thinking, not understanding how food works, or just don't give a damn, but...
We can't hold perishables in the hold location. Like... there's no refrigeration back here. Why did you think putting cheese, a bag of bagels/donuts from bulk bakery, and refrigerated coffee creamer was okay?

Thanks to you, the back of the Service Desk stinks now.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 17, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM at the Service Desk:
> I don't know if you're not thinking, not understanding how food works, or just don't give a damn, but...
> We can't hold perishables in the hold location. Like... there's no refrigeration back here. Why did you think putting cheese, a bag of bagels/donuts from bulk bakery, and refrigerated coffee creamer was okay?
> 
> Thanks to you, the back of the Service Desk stinks now.


Pretty sure I saw this on reddit earlier, yes?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 17, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Pretty sure I saw this on reddit earlier, yes?


Yupppppp.


----------



## Orange93 (Jun 17, 2019)

To that one team member that only half washes the dishes: do you do that at home? Are all of your plates covered in grease and bits of food? Do you know how to work a sponge? Are your cupboards just in organized piles of dishes? 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Orange93 (Jun 17, 2019)

HiddenPenguin said:


> Mini-Rant:  It bugs me that leadership keeps throwing around that "$15/hour" number like it's a done deal. You can talk about how that justifies these new higher expectations all you want, but my paycheck disagrees.


 Exactly! Also anyone else feel zero motivation to excel on reviews knowing your reviews don’t mater in the pay because it just evens out when they decide to raise it up another $.50 or so again


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2019)

Oy style team at my store fucking stop putting all the Mew Say crap in the back. Literally none of it is on the floor for ship and this is ridiculous


----------



## Poggoddess (Jun 18, 2019)

Orange93 said:


> Exactly! Also anyone else feel zero motivation to excel on reviews knowing your reviews don’t mater in the pay because it just evens out when they decide to raise it up another $.50 or so again



This!!! Couldn't agree more. I literally only got my yearly review raise for a month before the pay bump came around


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 18, 2019)

Poggoddess said:


> This!!! Couldn't agree more. I literally only got my yearly review raise for a month before the pay bump came around


They haven't sat down with me to go over my review for two years. I find out my raise from my pay stubs.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 18, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> They haven't sat down with me to go over my review for two years. I find out my raise from my pay stubs.


That's a damn shame.  You're supposed to sign paperwork and this year you had to do something with it in workday to acknowledge that you go it.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2019)

Oy ETL and STL stop fucking scheduling me six days a week *I do not want the hours.*


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Jun 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy ETL and STL stop fucking scheduling me six days a week *I do not want the hours.*


So YOU are why I have a 3.75 hour shift


----------



## Times Up (Jun 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy ETL and STL stop fucking scheduling me six days a week *I do not want the hours.*



I had the same problem...too many hours.  Due to low hours I could hand pick who to gave the extra hours to.  I'd work it out with someone and have them put the swap in the book.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> So YOU are why I have a 3.75 hour shift



I will gladly give you my weekend shifts lmao


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 22, 2019)

TTOTM: You were asked to go to the other SCO bank because I would be taking over for you. When I asked for the equipment, you, rather bluntly told me to "Get your own."

Excuse me? The other SCO has the same equipment, which will be handed off to you when you get there. No need to be rude. 🙄

Some people.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2019)

Inventory is coming up.

Watch them try to schedule me overnight again without asking.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 24, 2019)

TTOTL: please stay out of my areas. I get that you're trying to help, but you go absolutely overboard with purging the hanging out of my backroom and completely   overstuff my racks. Not only that, but you then bitch about "helping" me when your unsolicited assistance was not necessary. 

No 👏🏼 one 👏🏼 asked👏🏼 you👏🏼 to 👏🏼 help.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 24, 2019)

TTOTM: Thanks for responding and covering electronics so I could go home since my relief never showed up.
TO ALL ETLS: Next time y'all don't respond about someone not relieving me from my shift and don't set up a plan so I can go home and not leave electronics uncovered, I'm clocking the fuck out.  Not my problem that other people don't show up to work and I shouldn't have to find someone to cover until they do show up.  I stayed 20 minutes past my shift, and that was me being generous.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 24, 2019)

TTOTM: y'all may have a reshop problem at Guest Service.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 24, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM: y'all may have a reshop problem at Guest Service.
> View attachment 8196



bruh toss those bananas before you get fruit flies


----------



## MoreForLess (Jun 24, 2019)

TTOTL: Look, I get that you like to run a ‘Yes’ desk, but this guy was clearly committing fraud by attempting to have us price match a purchase from a different store the same day. What made me suspicious was the fact that he was using a receipt that had more holes (from staples) than Swiss cheese and the receipt had exactly two items on it - the Kano item he wanted to price match and a bottle of water. I alerted AP, who said it was a good call.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 24, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> bruh toss those bananas before you get fruit flies


I was visiting this store. The rest of the service desk is just as bad. It's like an episode of Hoarders.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 25, 2019)

And the my checkout just laying around behind the bulk of the mess.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2019)

Omg. I’m that should be reported to Corp. that’s unacceptable. 


starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM: y'all may have a reshop problem at Guest Service.
> View attachment 8196


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 25, 2019)

To be fair, the collection of stuff would be as expected for one woman shopping for herself and two children.  It could have been a single guest throwing it all on there and walking out, and a TM had not had a chance to pick up the mess (such as GS having a line so no hands free, no way to pull someone from the registers, and no one immediately responding to "come get the reshop").


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> To be fair, the collection of stuff would be as expected for one woman shopping for herself and two children.  It could have been a single guest throwing it all on there and walking out, and a TM had not had a chance to pick up the mess (such as GS having a line so no hands free, no way to pull someone from the registers, and no one immediately responding to "come get the reshop").


As a GSTM, that’s not okay though. Part of our core roles is keeping the desk clean and clear. I would take a step back after I finish with the current guest I’m with and at least swoop it into a cart. That’s just not how the desk should ever look


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Jun 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As a GSTM, that’s not okay though. Part of our core roles is keeping the desk clean and clear. I would take a step back after I finish with the current guest I’m with and at least swoop it into a cart. That’s just not how the desk should ever look


Except that we aren’t allowed to use carts... and there’s a line of guests... and when you finish with the messy drop everything and go guest the next one zooms up to you and starts yapping about something... oh and the phone is ringing (or someone is already on hold)... and HONK HONK.  It gets crazy at the desk and sometimes it’s a mess until the 20 minute rush is over, then it’s cleaned up and looks fine


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 25, 2019)

Exactly.  What happens when you have 3 or 4 people in line at GS?  Do you walk away from them to clean up the mess, leaving no one helping anyone?  Ignoring guests is even worse than leaving a mess until the line is gone.  Think of how you would feel if the person running the service desk in any store you're shopping in walks away, leaving you to just stand there with no assistance of any kind.  I hope that "guests first" is still part of Target's philosophy.

Edit:  And again, my checkout.  It looks like whoever was over there was called away from that area so fast the equipment was left behind.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Exactly.  What happens when you have 3 or 4 people in line at GS?  Do you walk away from them to clean up the mess, leaving no one helping anyone?  Ignoring guests is even worse than leaving a mess until the line is gone.  Think of how you would feel if the person running the service desk in any store you're shopping in walks away, leaving you to just stand there with no assistance of any kind.  I hope that "guests first" is still part of Target's philosophy.
> 
> Edit:  And again, my checkout.  It looks like whoever was over there was called away from that area so fast the equipment was left behind.


They were using it for Drive Ups.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 26, 2019)

To the food & bev ETL: THANK YOU for giving me someone else to help close the last couple of nights! It helps to have someone doing dry freight while I do the normal OM-closing stuff. When I don't get tasked with freight, I am much more successful, and the freight also gets done! (Also - mad props for helping me get the time off I need. I'm going to miss this ETL when I leave.) 

To our now old SD: happy trails.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 27, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM: y'all may have a reshop problem at Guest Service.
> View attachment 8196


Good lord, that is horrific.


----------



## NKG (Jun 27, 2019)

Ttotm-

Thank you so much for putting an extremely sharp jagged jar of jelly on the shelf. My hand didn't appreciate the surprise when I was zoning. Imagine little Timmy on his 1st day of school. All excited he gets to make his lunch in his new lunch box. He goes in the fridge and grabs the jelly. Then suddenly he has a quarter sized cut and is too traumatized to get jelly ever again.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2019)

Are you sure it was a TM and not a guest dropping it and putting it back?


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 27, 2019)

NKG said:


> Ttotm-
> 
> Thank you so much for putting an extremely sharp jagged jar of jelly on the shelf. My hand didn't appreciate the surprise when I was zoning. Imagine little Timmy on his 1st day of school. All excited he gets to make his lunch in his new lunch box. He goes in the fridge and grabs the jelly. Then suddenly he has a quarter sized cut and is too traumatized to get jelly ever again.



me: I'd rather embrace death than go to school


----------



## NKG (Jun 27, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> me: I'd rather embrace death than go to school



I rather embrace death than deal with modernization 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 27, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> That's a damn shame.  You're supposed to sign paperwork and this year you had to do something with it in workday to acknowledge that you go it.


I wasn't told anything about reading it on Workday. I was in WD recently and finally saw it there and just left it.


----------



## FriedTL (Jun 28, 2019)

TTOTM, yes you called out, but you didn't talk to me the closing lead, you spoke to a TM. To top it off dear, you don't work at my store. Sorry, not sorry, you will get a NCNS at whatever store you meant to call.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 28, 2019)

TTOTM: When the honking goes off on the Zebra and we're calling over the walkie that we are all with guests, that means someone else has to take that drive up out.  We have 2 minutes to get that drive up out to the guest, not the 20 it took.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 29, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> TTOTM, yes you called out, but you didn't talk to me the closing lead, you spoke to a TM. To top it off dear, you don't work at my store. Sorry, not sorry, you will get a NCNS at whatever store you meant to call.


Now I really have heard everything...😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Greenie (Jun 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Are you sure it was a TM and not a guest dropping it and putting it back?



Nah. The guest would have left it in the ground.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenie said:


> Nah. The guest would have left it in the ground.


So true


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some won't.  Some are afraid that "you break it, you buy it" really exists and would hide the evidence while getting a new jar.


----------



## Target_serf (Jun 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Some won't.  Some are afraid that "you break it, you buy it" really exists and would hide the evidence while getting a new jar.


This is very true. If I had a penny for every guest who thought they had to buy that bottle of pasta sauce their kid knocked off the shelf, I'd be a wealthy man. Instead, I just get a mop, a broom, and a trash bag to put the remnants into.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 30, 2019)

I really wish guests didn't think like this, but can't think of how to let them know we're not going to make them pay for accidents. I have no problem with you dropping something--it happens, it's no big deal. TMs knock shit off the shelves all the time, it's not like we're going to get on your ass about it. I do have a problem with you dropping something and not telling anyone so we can't clean it up right away and make sure nobody gets hurt.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2019)

Had a guest sweep past my Starbucks focal, knocking off (& breaking) four of my porcelain tumblers with her big-ass Louie Vuitton purse.
She looked down at the shards & said "Uh, somebody's gonna need to clean this up!"
Points for informing us although we ALL could hear the sounds of shattering porcelain


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 1, 2019)

Ttotm
Why the heck tell a team member you will throw away their cardboard.  Then walk away without doing it.


----------



## ShortTM (Jul 1, 2019)

TTODSD, TTOETL, and TTOTL: thanks for all the added tasks to complete during our shifts. Because you are having us pretty much clear out the back room, we have even less time to complete truck push. Today is day 2 of not touching my u-boats. I also havent finished all the price change I was given on Saturday, though they were activated and most were proce cuts. I did get clearance marked down however to get those end caps cleared out, but only one or two of each item has a clearance sticker.


----------



## Antennae (Jul 4, 2019)

To 80% of my store:

Can you idiots learn that you have to hold the button on the radio for like half a second before saying something. It's fucking annoying having everyone ask what everyone is saying 2-3 times because it always cuts out.

Stop it.


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 4, 2019)

I am sometimes guilty of this, but it is because I stammer. When I start to do it, I put a pause in to catch it.


----------



## Fix It (Jul 4, 2019)

Antennae said:


> To 80% of my store:
> 
> Can you idiots learn that you have to hold the button on the radio for like half a second before saying something. It's fucking annoying having everyone ask what everyone is saying 2-3 times because it always cuts out.
> 
> Stop it.



More like 80% of the company.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 5, 2019)

Here's a question. Has anybody actually told them that the walkies don't transmit the first second after pressing the button? And that you should press the button, take a breath and then talk because of the mechanical limitations? Knowledge is power.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Here's a question. Has anybody actually told them that the walkies don't transmit the first second after pressing the button? And that you should press the button, take a breath and then talk because of the mechanical limitations? Knowledge is power.


At my store we’re all told during orientation, they do a little walkie demo


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2019)

Sorry management, but you know every time you give me a Gen. Merch shift, I'm going to half-ass it and try and do everything *but* gen. merch.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2019)

Getting real fuckin' tired of PPTL acting like a cunt just because she's stressed out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 10, 2019)

TTOTM— you’re a guest advocate, just like me. Stop asking me what to do in situations and start making your own call.

(This ™ has been there longer than me, and these aren’t complex situations— just Guest price/promo challenges)


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 10, 2019)

To that one team member, why did you call me for a team lift carry-out, then tell me to step back so you could load it into the car yourself? It's a team lift item for a reason, and I am not window decor.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 10, 2019)

To that utility company: The AC has been broken for about a month. I know you’re trying to fix it, but I’m baking in here. No one’s going to want to come here anymore.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jul 10, 2019)

TTOTL: fyi, my team members tell me when you've talked shit about me to them. Hilariously enough, it's usually about the same thing you praise me for to our ETL. First, make up your mind, then, how about you act in a somewhat professional manner and give me feedback. I'm always open to that because you've got many years of experience in our department and I know that you're a wealth of knowledge with a lot of things that aren't necessarily in my wheelhouse. 

Also? Stop telling my team to disregard my directions when I'm not there. That's so damn disrespectful and I would *never* do that to you.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As a GSTM, that’s not okay though. Part of our core roles is keeping the desk clean and clear. I would take a step back after I finish with the current guest I’m with and at least swoop it into a cart. That’s just not how the desk should ever look



We get one person to run GS and they are supposed to deal with all the OPU traffic and hanging for softlines and we are busy GS counter. Oh and they have her doing Cash office at 7:30am and is supposed to take over GS at 8am.. This is working out so well. Our counter looks like that all day long..


----------



## DBZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Bosch said:


> We get one person to run GS and they are supposed to deal with all the OPU traffic and hanging for softlines and we are busy GS counter. Oh and they have her doing Cash office at 7:30am and is supposed to take over GS at 8am.. This is working out so well. Our counter looks like that all day long..


 Learn to deal with that crap right after the guest returns it. It is a hard transition, but it is doable. At my store, we aren't even allowed to have a cart to swoop it into. We have to call for back up if we can't keep up.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 11, 2019)

TOTM - If you call out tomorrow night, I'll be POed. I am so bloody sick of call outs and NCNS on Fri and Sat Nights.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 11, 2019)

When I do a return, I’ll like scan everything and press total and before I complete the return I’ll put everything in its appropriate bin or tape it up and then put in the salvage box etc and then once I finish I’ll complete the return. So that way the counter is clear once I start with the next guest. The guest has to wait like an extra 30 seconds to a minute maybe while I get everything situated but 🤷🏻‍♀️ they can deal with it. Better than letting everything pile up and feeling overwhelmed


----------



## Bosch (Jul 12, 2019)

DBZ said:


> Learn to deal with that crap right after the guest returns it. It is a hard transition, but it is doable. At my store, we aren't even allowed to have a cart to swoop it into. We have to call for back up if we can't keep up.



No the priority is the softlines hanging and guests don't wait at all.. ASANTS.. And there should be more than one person at the GS desk.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 12, 2019)

Bosch said:


> No the priority is the softlines hanging and guests don't wait at all.. ASANTS.. And there should be more than one person at the GS desk.



why's the service desk hanging softlines? sounds like a specialty sales task to me...


----------



## Bosch (Jul 12, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> why's the service desk hanging softlines? sounds like a specialty sales task to me...



That is our version of modernization GS hangs all softlines reshop not just returns but all of it, carts from the fitting room since softlines doesn't do any of that anymore.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 12, 2019)

Bosch said:


> That is our version of modernization GS hangs all softlines reshop not just returns but all of it, carts from the fitting room since softlines doesn't do any of that anymore.



but the service and engagement team shouldn’t be tasking


----------



## Bosch (Jul 12, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> but the service and engagement team shouldn’t be tasking



That is the excuse softlines uses for not processing any of their hanging reshop cause all GS does is stand there all day they have loads of time to hang ALL reshop that comes out of the fitting room.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 12, 2019)

Bosch said:


> That is the excuse softlines uses for not processing any of their hanging reshop cause all GS does is stand there all day they have loads of time to hang ALL reshop that comes out of the fitting room.


That makes no sense at all. They actually roll racks of merchandise to GS from the fitting room? Huh? As a Softlines TM, I will say it would definitely make life easier if GS would properly hang returns on the reshop cart, but bringing them stuff from the fitting room is just bananas.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2019)

At my store GS hangs all applicable returns— they roll those giant red metal racks to us. We do not hang reshop from the fitting room— that’s rediculous.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jul 12, 2019)

Bosch said:


> That is our version of modernization GS hangs all softlines reshop not just returns but all of it, carts from the fitting room since softlines doesn't do any of that anymore.


Opposite of my store, and we rolled out most modernization changes first.  GS is focused on guests.  We no longer sort reshop from other areas, and sales floor has printers to do their own defects, tags, etc.  We take care of only the abandons from the lanes and returns.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 12, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> Opposite of my store, and we rolled out most modernization changes first.  GS is focused on guests.  We no longer sort reshop from other areas, and sales floor has printers to do their own defects, tags, etc.  We take care of only the abandons from the lanes and returns.


I definitely think it's wrong for people to just roll carts of stuff up to GS and leave them there to be sorted. They used to pull that crap at the fitting room too, even other Softlines TMs would just roll their carts over and say "peace out"...I stopped that shizz right quick. Sort your own damn carts!


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jul 12, 2019)

TTOTM:

I’m still recovering from my surgery... and you want me to put those 24-pack water cases back into that guest’s cart for you? 

Dude. Seriously? I just told you I can’t lift heavy items before I helped bagged their items. You said that’s fine and yet?? Jeez man


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 12, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I definitely think it's wrong for people to just roll carts of stuff up to GS and leave them there to be sorted. They used to pull that crap at the fitting room too, even other Softlines TMs would just roll their carts over and say "peace out"...I stopped that shizz right quick. Sort your own damn carts!


I always sort the strays when I take them up. I feel bad enough about leaving defects. I’ll take care of any messy defects (I work in food and bev) but man to do them all ourselves?? It’s something my store needs to work towards. I know it takes more time away from processing trucks or whatever, but sometimes FOS just looks ridiculous


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 12, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I definitely think it's wrong for people to just roll carts of stuff up to GS and leave them there to be sorted. They used to pull that crap at the fitting room too, even other Softlines TMs would just roll their carts over and say "peace out"...I stopped that shizz right quick. Sort your own damn carts!



This has never been OK at my store. People have been fired over it. Sometimes shit happens and you get called to a lane or guest needs something from the far away back room as you're pushing your reshop up to the front to sort, but, generally speaking, unsorted carts left at GS is a huge no-no. Having GS hang stuff is bananas, though, at least at my store. We just don't have the staff to do it and guests get super pissed when they're standing around at the GS desk while the GS person is standing in the back hanging stuff.  Maybe a lot of stores have the bandwidth for that (and GS as operator), but mine definitely doesn't. I would imagine the higher-volume stores, at least, are in a similar situation.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 12, 2019)

@starmaster1000 Was that picture the guest services counter?  Or a side counter that's not staffed?


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jul 13, 2019)

seasonal2etl said:


> stop charging me for bags


what is this entailing? if they charge you for bags it must be a state or city regulated thing right? or no?


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jul 13, 2019)

Sloth said:


> The Service & Engagement team does a lot of tasks, if you go by the definition of the word itself.
> 
> The entire store supports the front end. That's pretty absurd, given the amount of hours the front end gets, if the front end doesn't also support the rest of the store during their downtime.


at our store they barely get told to zone dollar spot or their candy/snack lol when they're slow they clean the conveyor and chat....it's annoying af especially when you hear "additional cashiers" and you know they're taking their time and not one of them is getting red cards so it's not like that's slowing them down. Bring back cashier scores.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 13, 2019)

Sloth said:


> The Service & Engagement team does a lot of tasks, if you go by the definition of the word itself.
> 
> The entire store supports the front end. That's pretty absurd, given the amount of hours the front end gets, if the front end doesn't also support the rest of the store during their downtime.



you know what “tasking” in a target sense means, don’t be petty. i don’t know how your payroll looks, but my front end is understaffed because GM keeps overspending on payroll (which is a common theme chain wide...) but even if we were getting all the payroll we should, having the service desk hang clothing is totally contrary to the job description given to guest advocates, whereas backup cashiering has always been and remains a core role for every team member.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 13, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> @starmaster1000 Was that picture the guest services counter?  Or a side counter that's not staffed?


The counter.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jul 13, 2019)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> at our store they barely get told to zone dollar spot or their candy/snack lol when they're slow they clean the conveyor and chat....it's annoying af especially when you hear "additional cashiers" and you know they're taking their time and not one of them is getting red cards so it's not like that's slowing them down. Bring back cashier scores.


Raising the pay has helped.  Our newest hires truly are more outgoing, experienced, and they are working the Red Cards.  

It was smart to raise pay.

If we are short on help, it makes getting Red Cards impossible.  That was clear when we cut hours.  Now, for some reason, front end has more hours, and once in awhile, it seems like too many cashiers are scheduled.
But the smartest move was eliminating GSAs.  They are SLOWLY realizing they need to work.  I swear, that freaked them out.  What? Get a Red Card?

They honestly thought their job was to lollygag around guest service desk and gossip about tms.  It got so bad that I was ready to walk.  And I am one who consistently gets Red Cards.

So modernization gets a thumbs up from me!

My biggest message to Corp in survey was to bring back cashiers.  Number one complaint...no cashiers
  We lost good steady guests over that.

SCO is ok.  Guests now are trained, and they are ok with using it, but we had folks resorting to SCO for big baskets.  That's bad.  (Meawhile, a GSA was assigned to direct guests to 1 cashier?????)
This new system finally makes sense.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 13, 2019)

happygoth said:


> That makes no sense at all. They actually roll racks of merchandise to GS from the fitting room? Huh? As a Softlines TM, I will say it would definitely make life easier if GS would properly hang returns on the reshop cart, but bringing them stuff from the fitting room is just bananas.



They park a z-rack in the way of us putting OPU's into hold and then just push shopping carts of crap up to GS and tell us to hang it all. And they want it sorted by department to boot. I have black bruises over blue bruises from kicking that damn z-rack cause there isn't room for a person and that stupid rack in the tiny hallway they have it jammed into.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 13, 2019)

TTOTL: Thank you for finding me a Zebra and exposing the secret that some leaders hide them in their office. I know where to look now


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 13, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> ttotm you've been a brtm for five years, what do you mean you "dont know what a pipo is"?



and now you're going to ask me if you can sto your open stock in an upper casepack location instead of a waco? you're honestly one of the reasons I've had a chronic headache for these five years.


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 13, 2019)

To that one team member. Perhaps you have forgotten how to close a hanger box and build a new one. If you would like, I can remind you how to do it, because to be honest, I am becoming quite irritated about going back to empty hangers and seeing the box overflowing already.
To my SD, and any other ETL who will listen. It would make my life a lot easier if you would be so kind as to FIX THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> CART DOORS! It is a safety issue, and I have only been bringing it to your attention for the last eleven years. Your excuses tire me. Get the doors fixed, now.


----------



## Signing66 (Jul 13, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> To that one team member. Perhaps you have forgotten how to close a hanger box and build a new one. If you would like, I can remind you how to do it, because to be honest, I am becoming quite irritated about going back to empty hangers and seeing the box overflowing already.
> To my SD, and any other ETL who will listen. It would make my life a lot easier if you would be so kind as to FIX THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> CART DOORS! It is a safety issue, and I have only been bringing it to your attention for the last eleven years. Your excuses tire me. Get the doors fixed, now.



Put a work order in for your PML. Workbeach- Mysupport-  facilities/ maintenance


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOGSTM:

Thank you for helping me sort out my go-backs cart at Guest Services last night. Doing my charge-backs, rehanging the clothes I found on the floor, and grabbing my go-backs went by faster.

I was able to finish doing my go-backs and zoning my department before I had to clock out for the night. Really appreciate the helping hand dude


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOGSTL: Where did you put the jewelry that the guest put on hold two days before? The guest was very angry that it wasn't at the "hold" location and the GSTL working yesterday gave her a $20 gift card for the inconvenience since that was the last one in the store. It might not be your fault, but I don't know why the item wasn't where it was supposed to be.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOTM - please, please don't stash product in the back room without properly locating it.  Had it not been for a SFS order yesterday and that TM asking where are the 8 that we supposedly have on hand when the shelf is empty and none of it came in on that day's truck, I probably wouldn't have tried so hard to find it in the back.  Loose product doesn't belong on a shelf reserved for full cases.  Although if you'd located it there, it would have been easier to find!
Side note re: being the DBO for my area - this is one thing I like about the DBO way of doing things because as I get my back room area organized better, I'll have a better handle on this sort of thing.  Until then.... it's exasperating.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOTM who unpacked BTS

*THE PLASTIC DIVIDERS ARE SHIPPED IN PACKS OF 12. TAKE THEM OUT OF THE PLASTIC. THEY ARE NOT SOLD LIKE THAT. *

TTOflexTM
check those plastic dividers before putting them on hold thanks. You gave a guest 48 instead of 4.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOM who pushed BTS - 
Those folders are a 5-pack, says so on the package you threw away.
Why did you take them all OUT of the package, that has the barcode on it ?
Since they cannot be sold individually, we have to defect them ALL out !


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOTM who unpacked BTS
> 
> *THE PLASTIC DIVIDERS ARE SHIPPED IN PACKS OF 12. TAKE THEM OUT OF THE PLASTIC. THEY ARE NOT SOLD LIKE THAT. *
> 
> ...





Far from newbie said:


> TTOM who pushed BTS -
> Those folders are a 5-pack, says so on the package you threw away.
> Why did you take them all OUT of the package, that has the barcode on it ?
> Since they cannot be sold individually, we have to defect them ALL out !


And Spot thought replacing experienced TMs with newbies was the recipe for success...🙄😂😂😂😂😂😂🙄


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 15, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> TTOGSTL: Where did you put the jewelry that the guest put on hold two days before? The guest was very angry that it wasn't at the "hold" location and the GSTL working yesterday gave her a $20 gift card for the inconvenience since that was the last one in the store. It might not be your fault, but I don't know why the item wasn't where it was supposed to be.


We only hold items for 24 hours. It wouldn’t still be there two days later at my store.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 15, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> We only hold items for 24 hours. It wouldn’t still be there two days later at my store.


Sorry, I should have been clearer about this. The guest put the jewelry on hold on Friday afternoon and came in again on Saturday afternoon to pick it up, so it was still within the 24 hour hold period, meaning that it should have been there. I don't know what happened, but the guest was extremely mad about the situation.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer about this. The guest put the jewelry on hold on Friday afternoon and came in again on Saturday afternoon to pick it up, so it was still within the 24 hour hold period, meaning that it should have been there. I don't know what happened, but the guest was extremely mad about the situation.


For a lot of stores, 24 hours means end of the day's 24 hours, ie closing.  It doesn't mean the hold bin is inventoried every hour on the hour with TMs looking for the 25th hour.

I'm not feeling much sympathy for the guest. She needed it that bad, she could either have gotten there sooner or if she couldn't, ordered online for OPU. Putting it back so that other guests have equal opportunity to buy it and spend money after it sat unpurchaseable overnight was the better business move.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 15, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> For a lot of stores, 24 hours means end of the day's 24 hours, ie closing.  It doesn't mean the hold bin is inventoried every hour on the hour with TMs looking for the 25th hour.
> 
> I'm not feeling much sympathy for the guest. She needed it that bad, she could either have gotten there sooner or if she couldn't, ordered online for OPU. Putting it back so that other guests have equal opportunity to buy it and spend money after it sat unpurchaseable overnight was the better business move.


I've never been a big fan of holding stuff for guests either. If they want it that bad, then end of day should be long enough.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 15, 2019)

There was one hold where I wanted to strangle the TM. Someone called right when I was going on break, she wanted a dress, so I snagged it on the way, put it in a shopping bag with her name and date (to keep it clean) and tossed it in the hold bin. She came in while I was on break and the GS TM told her it wasn't on hold, that the FRO (me) never brought it up. She threw a rightful fit and the GS TM didn't call for me on the walkie to see where I put it. When I heard about it maybe 20 minutes after my break I looked in the hold bin and it was still in there, no one had moved it.


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 15, 2019)

To that one ETL. Sure, let's take an already overtaxed and frazzled cart attendant (front of store attendant) team and tell them that they are responsible for drive-up OPU as well. We don't even have zebras, so how are we even supposed to know when there is an order to be taken out? (Not to mention that a cart attendant on the far side of the lot with a full load of carts can't even get back to the building in under two minutes, let alone get back, pick up the order and a zebra, and get it to the guest in that time frame)


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 16, 2019)

TTOTL: You guys hired him, not my fault they didn’t train the new guy right in the first week. I’m not gonna help train him so don’t even look at me.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> For a lot of stores, 24 hours means end of the day's 24 hours, ie closing.  It doesn't mean the hold bin is inventoried every hour on the hour with TMs looking for the 25th hour.
> 
> I'm not feeling much sympathy for the guest. She needed it that bad, she could either have gotten there sooner or if she couldn't, ordered online for OPU. Putting it back so that other guests have equal opportunity to buy it and spend money after it sat unpurchaseable overnight was the better business move.


I agree and I don't like holding items for guests either, but it is the policy at all Targets to hold items if guests request it. 
From what I've seen, holds at my store are for twenty-four hours, not closing like at other stores. Since the team member promised to hold the item for twenty-four hours, we should have had the item for the guest. I don't like it, but that's just my point of view.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> I agree and I don't like holding items for guests either, but it is the policy at all Targets to hold items if guests request it.
> From what I've seen, holds at my store are for twenty-four hours, not closing like at other stores. Since the team member promised to hold the item for twenty-four hours, we should have had the item for the guest. I don't like it, but that's just my point of view.


Actually official policy on holds is ASANTS as there isn’t one. The only official policy is we don’t hold clearance or high demand items.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 16, 2019)

At my store, OPU takes precedence over guest hold. So if the one in the hold bin is the last one in store and someone places an order, we'll pull it to fill the order.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jul 16, 2019)

Sloth said:


> The Front End, at least at my store, gets more hours than Inbound, GM, and Fulfillment combined. They get more hours than Style + VM as well. That's why GM overspends. They do 3x as much work, but are given less hours _and_ need to bail you (you being the front) out almost every day.



That must be nice. My ETL-HR takes my other SETL's hours (we don't have a second currently) and 15 of my cart attendant hours for the Style team. We're constantly getting pegged for having 1, maybe 2 lanes open in the surveys and in person, and her solution to that is not to give me my hours back, but "tell your cashiers to scan faster". Also, ETL-Specialty Sales often grabs my cart attendant to push or zone in Style. When there's 2 lanes open on a Saturday during back to school, scanning faster won't do shit to cut the line down. I do what I can, but sometimes, everyone needs to be a team player.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 17, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Actually official policy on holds is ASANTS as there isn’t one. The only official policy is we don’t hold clearance or high demand items.


I stand corrected. I thought every Target did holds, just that the time the item would be held varied by store. 
I just wish the guest bought the jewelry, and if she didn't like it, returned it instead of what happened.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2019)

Look ETL if you take me off SFS because you idiots overscheduled and put me on push P2, then I'm blowing the entire thing off. I do not deserve to be punished because y'all cant write a schedule


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 19, 2019)

To our closing lead - oof, I need to get you a beer when I'm finally no longer a TM. You were a rockstar with all of our refrigeration issues this week. You'll be one of the few I miss! 

To the warm bodies we hired for electronics and cosmetics...please quit.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 19, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> That must be nice. My ETL-HR takes my other SETL's hours (we don't have a second currently) and 15 of my cart attendant hours for the Style team. We're constantly getting pegged for having 1, maybe 2 lanes open in the surveys and in person, and her solution to that is not to give me my hours back, but "tell your cashiers to scan faster". Also, ETL-Specialty Sales often grabs my cart attendant to push or zone in Style. When there's 2 lanes open on a Saturday during back to school, scanning faster won't do shit to cut the line down. I do what I can, but sometimes, everyone needs to be a team player.



i've never seen a store where SE gets more payroll than GM, Inbound, and Fulfillment combined anyway....


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 21, 2019)

The Target Mobile guy who said buying gift cards after inquired about selling them and saying a supervisor is not present.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> TTOGSTL: Where did you put the jewelry that the guest put on hold two days before? The guest was very angry that it wasn't at the "hold" location and the GSTL working yesterday gave her a $20 gift card for the inconvenience since that was the last one in the store. It might not be your fault, but I don't know why the item wasn't where it was supposed to be.


2-day hold? Man, y'all are too nice. 
It's 10 PM hold next day hold here.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 22, 2019)

To the team member(s) that spend WAY too much time in the backroom bathroom...  GTFO.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 23, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> 2-day hold? Man, y'all are too nice.
> It's 10 PM hold next day hold here.



my new store apparently only holds shit for 2 hours, they gave me shit when i put something on hold for a guest until EOD


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 23, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> my new store apparently only holds shit for 2 hours, they gave me shit when i put something on hold for a guest until EOD



Wow.  Wtf.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 23, 2019)

WhiskeyTangoFoxy said:


> Wow.  Wtf.



yeah im putting a stop to that shit lol


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 23, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> yeah im putting a stop to that shit lol


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 23, 2019)

Went back to this store for lunch and I'm convinced they either don't give a shit or they're severely understaffed to get their reshop. The whole GSD area looks like shit. 
Not brand. Not very hotel lobby. 

_Maybe rundown side of the highway motel lobby. But not Waldorf Astoria. _


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 23, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Went back to this store for lunch and I'm convinced they either don't give a shit or they're severely understaffed to get their reshop. The whole GSD area looks like shit.
> Not brand. Not very hotel lobby.
> 
> _Maybe rundown side of the highway motel lobby. But not Waldorf Astoria. _
> ...


Yeah, more like the No-Tell Motel...😂


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 23, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Yeah, more like the No-Tell Motel...😂


Rent by the hour and the bras and panties might get left behind.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2019)

WhiskeyTangoFoxy said:


> To the team member(s) that spend WAY too much time in the backroom bathroom...  GTFO.


I just discovered the backroom bathroom like two weeks ago - it's been a game-changer. 😍


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 23, 2019)

To a few of our guest advocates: Use your brain (if you have one).

Since giving people more responsibility and service desk responsibility, I have stopped one TM from taking $150 off beats based on a screenshot (thank god she didn’t have supervisor numbers), caught our drive up tm waiting in the parking lot for the guest (that did not hit here yet) because he was worried that the guest took more than 10 minutes. one girl forgot the difference between esim and salvage (this was at least her 10th service desk shift), so she just put every non food defective on the ground in a hand basket and ignored it. i made two tms answer a guest service call today and each of them handed me the phone after saying “hi. this is guest service.” grown people!! before i made them answer they were just ignoring the calls!

another tm price matched 20 of those walmart charmin to $3 because he thought it was cool how much she was saving! also, let her split transactions to use coupons on them! another tm called me over because the item wasn’t on the receipt... the lady handed him two because she was unsure. he only tried one and then got nervous and called for help (i need to stress he was thoroughly trained... like much more than i was and this is like his 20th shift at least at SD). i could go on for days.

brains are rare these days!


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 24, 2019)

To that one team member (at whatever level). Thank you for turning the back room into the Labyrinth of Crete. You just forgot one thing. We have yet to receive our Minotaur.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> To a few of our guest advocates: Use your brain (if you have one).
> 
> Since giving people more responsibility and service desk responsibility, I have stopped one TM from taking $150 off beats based on a screenshot (thank god she didn’t have supervisor numbers), caught our drive up tm waiting in the parking lot for the guest (that did not hit here yet) because he was worried that the guest took more than 10 minutes. one girl forgot the difference between esim and salvage (this was at least her 10th service desk shift), so she just put every non food defective on the ground in a hand basket and ignored it. i made two tms answer a guest service call today and each of them handed me the phone after saying “hi. this is guest service.” grown people!! before i made them answer they were just ignoring the calls!
> 
> ...


Definitely partner with SETL or ETLSE on this


----------



## Times Up (Jul 24, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> To a few of our guest advocates: Use your brain (if you have one).
> 
> Since giving people more responsibility and service desk responsibility, I have stopped one TM from taking $150 off beats based on a screenshot (thank god she didn’t have supervisor numbers), caught our drive up tm waiting in the parking lot for the guest (that did not hit here yet) because he was worried that the guest took more than 10 minutes. one girl forgot the difference between esim and salvage (this was at least her 10th service desk shift), so she just put every non food defective on the ground in a hand basket and ignored it. i made two tms answer a guest service call today and each of them handed me the phone after saying “hi. this is guest service.” grown people!! before i made them answer they were just ignoring the calls!
> 
> ...



This kinda nonsense is why I left.  Probably 1/3 of my store's front end isn't capable of doing it all!  And I was supposed to supervise them, SD, OPU and DU and run SCO.  All for the exact same pay as they got, plus handle any unruly Karens.  No can do!


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 24, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I just discovered the backroom bathroom like two weeks ago - it's been a game-changer. 😍



😂😂😂  #lifehack


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 24, 2019)

to tms and vendors who use the backroom bathroom, stop peeing all over the seat. thank you. 😡


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 24, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> to every tm and vendor who use the backroom bathroom, stop peeing all over the seat. thank you. 😡


Or for my store, stop breaking it. Ours has been repaired like 6 times.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2019)

My store, the water coming out of the water fountains near the main bathrooms and in TSC was warm.  I was so happy the fitting room was near the back room door when I found the water fountain near the back room bathrooms was ice cold.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 24, 2019)

It's been about 4+ years since our backroom water fountain last worked, lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 25, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> Or for my store, stop breaking it. Ours has been repaired like 6 times.



At my store, stop trying to flush paper towels, you morons.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2019)

To those cashiers: Yes, I know your thirsty & you're allowed ice water at your lane but CHILL THE FUCK OUT!!!!
I've got a line of PAYING guests to the door & you can NOT come behind the counter to 'help yourself' because I don't know WHERE your hands have been & you do NOT scoop ice with your CUP.
Since you're NOT food safety-trained, cool your jets & wait!!!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 26, 2019)

>Yes, I know your thirsty & you're allowed ice water at your lane but CHILL THE FUCK OUT!!!! 

Man, I wish sales floor was allowed such things. One thing that sucks about hardlines is we cover a lot of ground and aren't allowed to/have no reasonable place to stash a bottle of water.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 26, 2019)

At my store they tell us to grab our own water from Starbucks so we don’t make the line long, we just have to wash our hands back there before we touch anything


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 26, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> >Yes, I know your thirsty & you're allowed ice water at your lane but CHILL THE FUCK OUT!!!!
> 
> Man, I wish sales floor was allowed such things. One thing that sucks about hardlines is we cover a lot of ground and aren't allowed to/have no reasonable place to stash a bottle of water.


When I didn't have a three tier or a Z, I would tuck my bottle in a sheltered area next to a fixture while I worked in an area.


----------



## loser girl (Jul 26, 2019)

At my store some of us had to have drs notes to have water on the lanes.  Now everyone has it everywhere.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm grateful my store is chill about food and drinks on the floor.  Anything non-alcoholic goes as long as we leave no trace of it at the end of our shift, comply with food safety guidelines, and just use our grown-ass-adult judgement.  As a shopper, I want to see employees who seem at home and at liberty in their store.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 28, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> At my store they tell us to grab our own water from Starbucks so we don’t make the line long, we just have to wash our hands back there before we touch anything



I'm jealous. We aren't even allowed to have a water from starbucks at all during our shift except the ETL and GSTL, apparently they can do whatever they want. Our baristas would cringe at the thought of one of us coming behind to help ourselves to anything LOL


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 28, 2019)

DBZ said:


> I'm jealous. We aren't even allowed to have a water from starbucks at all during our shift except the ETL and GSTL, apparently they can do whatever they want. Our baristas would cringe at the thought of one of us coming behind to help ourselves to anything LOL


We’re only allowed to have drinks during our breaks  even if it’s sealed with a lid we can’t have it all with us. I get so thirsty from talking so much while cashiering, it’s hell haha


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 28, 2019)

To that one team member: I'm sorry that I yelled at you over forgetting to scan the team member discount from your phone when you were paying for photos, but I was on self-checkout and paying attention to the guests should be the main priority. Maybe I went too far, but you didn't need to be aggressive and yell at me. 
At least now, I'll remember the procedure for post-void when cash is the payment method. You have to press "Total" and then it will prompt to give the cash back to the guest.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 28, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> We’re only allowed to have drinks during our breaks  even if it’s sealed with a lid we can’t have it all with us. I get so thirsty from talking so much while cashiering, it’s hell haha


 Same here, unless you have a doctors note, but no one usually tells someone they can't have a bottle of water, unless it becomes and issue, so we go through cycles. After the gstl leaves (depending on who the "LOD" is), the cashiers often have real starbucks drinks LOL.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2019)

At my store they’re ok with water but nothing else. At GS we can usually hide other stuff though


----------



## jarman (Jul 30, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store they’re ok with water but nothing else. At GS we can usually hide other stuff though


HR just told us today we were not allowed to to have anywater bottles on the sales floor. They said it was un sanitary. They told me to get a doctors note. I told them it doesnt make any sense. They want us to waste time going to the fountain evry 1/2 hour. I have to pay a doctor to tell me I need to drink water? Who is the idiot that came up with that policy? I will continue to drink my water.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 30, 2019)

jarman said:


> HR just told us today we were not allowed to to have anywater bottles on the sales floor. They said it was un sanitary. They told me to get a doctors note. I told them it doesnt make any sense. They want us to waste time going to the fountain evry 1/2 hour. I have to pay a doctor to tell me I need to drink water? Who is the idiot that came up with that policy? I will continue to drink my water.


 
whisper the words "reasonable accommodation" and "americans with disabilities act" into your HR's ear and watch them run in the other direction, leaving your water bottle with you


----------



## jarman (Jul 30, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> whisper the words "reasonable accommodation" and "americans with disabilities act" into your HR's ear and watch them run in the other direction, leaving your water bottle with you


I will look into that. It shouldnt even be an issue. I shouldnt be labled disabled because I drink water. I work in market area with all those coolers running it produces alot of heat which can make me tired. when I drink my water at my convienace its refreshing and I work faster.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah they tried to get us to not have drinks on the sales floor.  It lasted about two months before the team started ignoring the policy


----------



## Antennae (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi yes SETLs, I've been doing OPU longer than all of you combined. Please stop harping on me about how to do them and what the metrics are. If you want pick on time and inf metrics better, talk to the other people pulling and leave me be tia. It's already stressful enough that I get to come in with the expectation of INFing nothing because it's already at 11%.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Antennae said:


> Hi yes SETLs, I've been doing OPU longer than all of you combined. Please stop harping on me about how to do them and what the metrics are. If you want pick on time and inf metrics better, talk to the other people pulling and leave me be tia. It's already stressful enough that I get to come in with the expectation of INFing nothing because it's already at 11%.



i dont get why any SETL cares about pick on time or inf

those are gm metrics lmao miss me with that


----------



## Antennae (Jul 30, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i dont get why any SETL cares about pick on time or inf
> 
> those are gm metrics lmao miss me with that


My store is one of them that OPU/DU picking falls under SE. 

I know your response to that so don't bother.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 1, 2019)

To the cart attendants: If you're going to call out, can you call out earlier so that the GSTL and I can both prepare? I mean I didn't mind filling in, but i just thought it was surprising that the GSTL told me to move from self-checkout to mobile checkout at around 10:20 AM and then ten minutes later, he asked me to take my break and then go on carts since the morning/afternoon cart attendant called out. Same for the closing cart attendant, I checked with the GSTL on my last break if I would stay until 5:00 PM, which he confirmed. Then, about an hour after, he asked me to close since you called out, but it was too much doing carts from 10:30 AM to closing, so another cashier came in as closing cart attendant. 
Sometimes, school and plans may come up, but please let HR know as soon as possible, so that we can figure something out if you have to call out.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 1, 2019)

To my one former who ALWAYS goes out of her way to help the less fortunate in her small community, thank you. It was very nice of you to spend your money at my grocery store yesterday to get food for a dinner for those in need in MW. I am glad you enjoying your retirement working your many gardens and hope your pumpkins turn out well.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 1, 2019)

TTOServiceDeskTM: Please stop berating TMs who order OPUs. It's one thing to give them a little good-natured shit for it. You don't need to be downright hostile about it. I'm the one who does most of the picking for the store. I don't mind the orders, especially if it's TMs taking advantage of an online only deal like the current COLLEGE deal. We aren't millionaires and when we can save a few dollars we should. I order OPUs myself to save money when I can. Just stop telling every TM who orders something that they should know how busy I am and do their own shopping. I REALLY DON'T MIND THE ORDERS. Did you not overhear me talking to an HRTM about her putting in an order for furniture on her upcoming break and telling her that I'd go ahead and set things aside for her? You were standing right there. Did I sound pissed? No. We actually had a lengthy conversation about which coffee table she should order. So just knock it off and let TMs take advantage of the ways to save that they can. Thanks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOServiceDeskTM: Please stop berating TMs who order OPUs. It's one thing to give them a little good-natured shit for it. You don't need to be downright hostile about it. I'm the one who does most of the picking for the store. I don't mind the orders, especially if it's TMs taking advantage of an online only deal like the current COLLEGE deal. We aren't millionaires and when we can save a few dollars we should. I order OPUs myself to save money when I can. Just stop telling every TM who orders something that they should know how busy I am and do their own shopping. I REALLY DON'T MIND THE ORDERS. Did you not overhear me talking to an HRTM about her putting in an order for furniture on her upcoming break and telling her that I'd go ahead and set things aside for her? You were standing right there. Did I sound pissed? No. We actually head a lengthy conversation about which coffee table she should order. So just knock it off and let TMs take advantage of the ways to save that they can. Thanks.


Wow that’s wild. I would be mad if they did drive up but not OPU


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wow that’s wild. I would be mad if they did drive up but not OPU



Drive ups are fine if there is a drive up only deal. But, please come into the store to complete it anyway is what I tell everyone. Not going to be mad if they don't do that though. I'll just mock them for a few days for it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 2, 2019)

You can come inside to collect a drive-up order?  I didn't know that.  I've never ordered with drive-up, though.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> You can come inside to collect a drive-up order?  I didn't know that.  I've never ordered with drive-up, though.


Yes, we can just process them like normal.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2019)

The whole point of OPU and Drive-Up is convenience. Kind of seems strange to get upset at guests for using them. I mean, not having to physically go get the items is the main attraction here. Why is everyone pissed that guests (and TMs) are utilizing these services?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> The whole point of OPU and Drive-Up is convenience. Kind of seems strange to get upset at guests for using them. I mean, not having to physically go get the items is the main attraction here. Why is everyone pissed that guests (and TMs) are utilizing these services?


This is a forum to vent.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 2, 2019)

The irritation lies in the fact that OPU is just one of 200 other tasks that corp expects everybody to do with 1/40th the amount of payroll actually needed

yes I will gladly juggle 200 things at once...for 40 a week, every week...without promoting. Show me that dough and the honk honk won't know what hit it. Otherwise fuck off lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> The whole point of OPU and Drive-Up is convenience. Kind of seems strange to get upset at guests for using them. I mean, not having to physically go get the items is the main attraction here. Why is everyone pissed that guests (and TMs) are utilizing these services?



This is how I know you don't do OPU. I like my job, basically. I don't generally get mad when people order shit. But, there is no way to do OPU regularly and at least once or twice a shift not proclaim, "For fuck's sake, do your own damn shopping, asshole!" It's just the way it is. Orders can get ridiculous. You want to really pull out your hair? Fulfill an order that is something like 2 bookshelves. Now push that around as the guest also ordered some fragile home decor items. Great. Oh, but this guest isn't done with you yet. Nope. You need to head over to beauty and get 6 items of makeup. Now, it's on to softlines cause momma needs a new pair of earrings and a purse. Wait! You're not done yet. Gonna need you to grab some chapstick from the checklanes. Remember to smile when the guest comes in next week to finally pick that shit up.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2019)

@Amanda Cantwell , @can't touch this , @seasonaldude , points taken!


----------



## RedcardReba (Aug 3, 2019)

Ah, SETL.  Just don't come chat anymore.  I no longer want to hear about the next big ideas.

We get it.  You are going to fire everyone, reduce hours, and nobody does it right.

Look, you are responsible for implementing the changes.  If your team isn't doing it right, then it's on you.

Get it together and learn how to coach for success and motivate.  UK know you're impressed with write ups, but word to the wise, you'll blow out your strong performers if you do that.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Aug 5, 2019)

TTOTM who was complaining they were the only one -having- to do carry outs bc no one was responding, but I called you out as the one GM kept answering and going up to the FOS and doing those carry outs the past 2 hours. The next week I catch you talking to an ETL and saying you're the only one who does anything yet you have a great team behind you and I know for a fact that I can name the plethora of GA's that do above and beyond every shift. And then the icing on the cake today... I am doing FF and running back and forth like a crazy person and I try to pass the front as there is a sea of guests with no one calling for backup or paying attention to the blockade happening... Old habits die hard and I call backup (and I get such faster responses than the current team) and I get over to the service desk finally... to see you... You who are the only one who does anything up front by your own words... doing nothing while there is a line of guests to the door, your other two team members handling a situation and you can't even get on a register on either side for some reason and help your team. And, no, not just this one occurrence. The next 4 hours as each order gets done I go back there and you are at either far end of a computerless desk, doing nothing, elbows on the desk as guests are staring ME down to step in (which I can't while orders are dropping in like mad crazy). To you I say- you better step up and wipe those delusions from your mind. If your TL or any one of the leaders see you, you won't be needed surely. And I get OPU, but if every other TM can be scheduled that and jump between tasks with the other 2 behind that desk, surely you can service our guests.

TTOTM today whom I finally worked with side by side for flexible fulfillment...  You are a jackass and I was seriously disappointed in your lack of care for the team. We already had a couple missed goals but our team all day was striving hard not to miss anything, we were having fun and being so enthusiastic to stay positive and fast, helping each other as things were getting close to goal time. You come in, say something about not feeling like you can move fast enough- orders started dropping again like crazy. I, in my usual approach, try to amp you up. When you act like you're joking, you're really brushing me off with the continuous words, 'nah, it doesn't matter. No one will care. I don't care." I'm busting my ass, I have been for the past 7 hours non stop. You have yet to work a shift like this. I see you again, again I try and give some fun encouragement, "LET'S GO, woot woot woot!" and you say the same non-caring thing with no urgency as the mydevice pings 3 times in a row. More orders. I pass my my HRETL. They comment on the previous missed goals and ask if we're communicating. I said 'we are trying'. I mean, I was trying to without overstepping my role. The next time I see you, now the trainer in me comes out, the helpful TM that encourages now with key facts of the role to make sure you understand the tasks presented to us. I mention the HR ETL and what they said to me and how the metrics need to continue to reflect meeting goal times. Now your tone is annoyed. I get it. I didn't want to get us that far, but you aren't the team player you were hired to be. Your words are now callous, your attitude less than encouraging to me that we can meet the expectations of our role. I meet yet again with you not long after- I have some work to be done in this slight moment of peace. You go to set up the line while I'm still on the clock.. cool, but I know your orders drop to near nothing later, but whatever- you're staying productive and thinking ahead. Admirable, even. I get hit suddenly with a few orders, stop my work and get it all done with 5 minutes until I am to clock out. I go to meet you again in the backroom to hand off keys and the like and touch base one last time. I can't find you. You eventually come back--- you decided to take your 15 as well without informing me. Luckily I didn't need it, but I chime in to let me know next time so I know who to call for help should I absolutely have to. You give me the passing look, that non-caring glance as if I had left you in muddy waters. Your attitude sucks. Your no urgency will be seen, no doubt, by others soon as we will be approaching busier times. And I will be talking to a lead about the nasty way you mocked a coworker's voice. I don't flipping care what your personal beliefs are (well, i mean I do but not on the clock) but Target is inclusive and the way you mocked said person's voice... made me so mad. I don't want that type of culture poisoning our positive space. That coworker WILL feel safe with us and not made fun of for whatever bigoted thoughts you may have. We are one team and we will all be respected.

END RANT oye.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 5, 2019)

TTCoupleOfTMs: There are multiple reasons why AP doesn't interact with us cashiers while they're on the floor. It's not because they don't know how to communicate, it's that they're doing their job and they also expect *you* to do your job
 Everyone was trained on BOB and LISA when they were hired, so don't whine they "didn't give you a heads up over the walkie" that's not how it works.


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 6, 2019)

To that one team member. You literally see me coming with the roll of trash bags in my hand, and you feel it necessary to say, "Don't forget to get the trash at Starbucks."?! I'm on my way to do it RIGHT NOW.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 6, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> To that one team member. You literally see me coming with the roll of trash bags in my hand, and you feel it necessary to say, "Don't forget to get the trash at Starbucks."?! I'm on my way to do it RIGHT NOW.


I had a store manager at my old company who walked around one morning pointing out signs that were missing w_hile I was in the middle of setting the ad. _🙄


----------



## TNworker (Aug 8, 2019)

TTOTM...When you are scheduled to close, that means you are supposed to stay until All Clear is called, especially up at checkout!  What if we all left a few minutes before store close, and left guests with stuff to buy?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2019)

TNworker said:


> TTOTM...When you are scheduled to close, that means you are supposed to stay until All Clear is called, especially up at checkout!  What if we all left a few minutes before store close, and left guests with stuff to buy?


You’re upset that a ™ left at the time they were scheduled to?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You’re upset that a ™ left at the time they were scheduled to?


I don't blame them. Front end should not leave until cleared, especially if there are guests still in the store. That's just the way it is at closing in retail. Plus, OP did say a few minutes before closing.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I don't blame them. Front end should not leave until cleared, especially if there are guests still in the store. That's just the way it is at closing in retail. Plus, OP did say a few minutes before closing.


Few minutes before is one thing but at the time you’re scheduled target can’t make you stay longer


----------



## happygoth (Aug 8, 2019)

So if there is one cashier and the closing announcement is made, and someone says on the radio that a guest is coming up to the register, you are fine with that cashier just leaving? That's never been the way it was any place I've worked. Our TLs always remind everyone not to leave until the floor is clear.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2019)

happygoth said:


> So if there is one cashier and the closing announcement is made, and someone says on the radio that a guest is coming up to the register, you are fine with that cashier just leaving? That's never been the way it was any place I've worked. Our TLs always remind everyone not to leave until the floor is clear.


I am fine with cashiers leaving at the time they're scheduled to. Sometimes at my store cashiers are scheduled 15 minutes after close for this reason


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 8, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I had a store manager at my old company who walked around one morning pointing out signs that were missing w_hile I was in the middle of setting the ad. _🙄


We had an ETL who'd go around scanning for missing signs when we'd only begun putting them up, print out gobs of signs, then hand them out to the TMs who'd done those areas.  Oh wow, you're kidding me, but I've already put up all these signs.  Pitch all the ones he printed in the trash.  So glad he transferred to another store.


----------



## calimero (Aug 8, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> This is how I know you don't do OPU. I like my job, basically. I don't generally get mad when people order shit. But, there is no way to do OPU regularly and at least once or twice a shift not proclaim, "For fuck's sake, do your own damn shopping, asshole!" It's just the way it is. Orders can get ridiculous. You want to really pull out your hair? Fulfill an order that is something like 2 bookshelves. Now push that around as the guest also ordered some fragile home decor items. Great. Oh, but this guest isn't done with you yet. Nope. You need to head over to beauty and get 6 items of makeup. Now, it's on to softlines cause momma needs a new pair of earrings and a purse. Wait! You're not done yet. Gonna need you to grab some chapstick from the checklanes. Remember to smile when the guest comes in next week to finally pick that shit up.


We have a TM at my store takes her last break at 2.30 pm and order a massive OPU every Tuesday (it doesn’t fail for taco Tuesday ) 
Tortillas, taco seasoning , bounty , but the cheap version ... I know the toilet paper she uses , i know someone in her household has an yeast infection and jock  itch , and this week she added her kids school supplies ! 92 items  that we had to pick and scan in less than 30 minutes ! It was all over the store and backroom . Etl helped with that order and was fuming !!!! 
I don’t mind TMs ordering OPU , but don’t be an ass !


----------



## CassRoslyn (Aug 8, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Our TLs always remind everyone not to leave until the floor is clear.


Total ASANTS here. At my store we all wander up front around close as we finish our workloads, clock out, and trickle out one by one while the closing LOD is locking the entrance doors. And whoever ran the front end that evening is scheduled 15min past close to deal with straggler guests, like @Amanda Cantwell mentioned


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2019)

Look VM. You are not a leader. You are not more important than everyone else. Fucking respond for backup. You are literally right there.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 11, 2019)

Sloth said:


> It's arguably the least important position at Target. HQ already gives us a VMG for everything a VM touches. All the VM has to do is match the pictures. How that is justification for PG45 and quasi-TL treatment, I'll never know. Same for the training they give Style Consultants. No, can't have them sit down at a computer themselves and read over a few pages. They need someone who is paid more than they are to hold their hand the entire time, as if they're toddlers.
> 
> If they actually had a team and owned all the VM areas of the store, DBO-style, yeah. Sure. Why not. But they don't, so there's no reason why VM can't be a sub-role for Style TLs the same way Presentation and Fulfillment are sub-roles for GMTLs.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by training Style Consultants? Is that part of the VM's job? Never happens at my store.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 11, 2019)

Sloth said:


> VMs were to train Style Consultants on the proper ways of displaying clothing (brand, color, size, etc..) not too long ago, and just recently for something else (proper folding techniques, I believe).
> 
> When I say train, I mean taking them to a computer and guiding them through a learning plan that was already setup to explain everything they needed to know. Why the VM even needed to be involved, I don't know.


I wonder if maybe ours did this with some of the morning crew. I remember signing some training printouts, can't remember if I did any solo computer training on the subject.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 11, 2019)

A POG team member does everything a VM does and more.  No tiara for us, though.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 13, 2019)

To that one HR person: Sorry that I offended you by asking if other team members in other departments would like to try carts, but you didn't need to be snarky and say that I have a bad attitude and I won't get more hours in the future. I've done carts even though it wasn't my preference when plenty of other team members have declined because they don't want to. I figured that it was worth a shot, no need to make those kinds of comments. 

To that SETL/GSTL: I'm really tired of you. You refuse to back-up when it the lines at the registers become busy and it seems like other GSTLs are really tired of you. What the hell did you even do to deserve this position over other team members is beyond me. Yesterday was the worse though. There were times when there were only one or two cashiers, and yet you refused to jump on and you were probably upstairs texting or something.


----------



## band_rules16 (Aug 14, 2019)

To the closing expert I didn't get to see before I left: I hope you enjoyed your cheese.


----------



## JustMeT (Aug 16, 2019)

TTOTM: I don't know if it's just your general personality (I assume not, since I've seen you interact and be lively with other TMs), but when I say Good Morning or Hello, or try to ask you a question, you can stop with the constipated look, thanks. I don't know if it's because I'm still relatively new (been there almost a month now), or if you personally have an issue with me, but I can do without the blank attitude.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2019)

teeveeyou said:


> TTOTM: I don't know if it's just your general personality (I assume not, since I've seen you interact and be lively with other TMs), but when I say Good Morning or Hello, or try to ask you a question, you can stop with the constipated look, thanks. I don't know if it's because I'm still relatively new (been there almost a month now), or if you personally have an issue with me, but I can do without the blank attitude.


They maybe not allowed to talk to you. Asants.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 17, 2019)

teeveeyou said:


> TTOTM: I don't know if it's just your general personality (I assume not, since I've seen you interact and be lively with other TMs), but when I say Good Morning or Hello, or try to ask you a question, you can stop with the constipated look, thanks. I don't know if it's because I'm still relatively new (been there almost a month now), or if you personally have an issue with me, but I can do without the blank attitude.


We have some tm like that.  Closed clique.  Not part of their clan, not gettin the time of day.  A bit annoying that they can’t “good morning” back to a co-worker - a straight up cold shoulder silence as a response to a warm hearted hello  is ignorant.


----------



## SpilledTea (Aug 17, 2019)

TTOTL: thanks for telling my mid to come in (and leave) early to cover your department without telling me or attempting to cover the rest of their scheduled shift. 

TTOETL: thanks for sticking me with the newbie ETL, who has never closed and has to do cash office because you all gave every other TL time off this weekend. Cherry on top was telling him that I would run the sales floor. 

TL;DR: this weekend is already a dumpster fire.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2019)

Oy STL quit preparing for your fucking DTL meeting and get me a Zebra so I can do my job


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 23, 2019)

To that one ETL, What in the name of all that is holy made you think that taking away the cart pusher on weekdays was a good idea?! Literally walked in today, and it's not in the well. I asked my SETL, and she said that we're no longer allowed to use it on weekdays, and she's not sure yet whether they will give it back to us for the weekend. And the cherry on top? We're still expected to be the first to respond to additional cashier calls, and drive-up orders. I literally didn't get my break until I was over four hours into a 5.5 hour shift.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2019)

That is so totally crazy that I suspect it's actually broken and they are unsure if it will be fixed by the weekend.  Or that someone between current shift and last shift screwed up with it so badly that OSHA is involved and leadership is in major CYA mode.


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That is so totally crazy that I suspect it's actually broken and they are unsure if it will be fixed by the weekend.  Or that someone between current shift and last shift screwed up with it so badly that OSHA is involved and leadership is in major CYA mode.


As far as I am aware, neither is the case. All current cart attendants are present, accounted for, and not maimed. There was an incident a couple weeks ago, but that involved a guest driving too close to the cart pusher and scraping her car, and not any improper action by the cart attendant. (For matters of full disclosure, I was the cart attendant when the incident happened. Also, that guest realized she was at fault, and didn't file an incident report). The machine was in proper working order when I closed the store on Wednesday. I was told that the Leadership removed it before the morning cart attendant arrived at 11:00 AM Thursday. No motivation was given, but one of my former GSAs was speculating that they were trying to discourage multiple trips to the more distant cart corrals. Mind you that any cart attendant worth their salt will only go there once the closer corrals have been emptied. I had an ETL tell me yesterday that it should only take 10-15 minutes to clear the lot by hand. Maybe, if I weren't also doing backup cashier, carry-outs, and drive-ups.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 24, 2019)

There was an accident and that one was examined? It isn't to discourage trips, it is definitely due to the accident and definitely CYA.  You are lucky that they didn't fuss at you, doubly lucky no fussing if you didn't report it. There's going to be retraining before leadership allows their use.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> As far as I am aware, neither is the case. All current cart attendants are present, accounted for, and not maimed. There was an incident a couple weeks ago, but that involved a guest driving too close to the cart pusher and scraping her car, and not any improper action by the cart attendant. (For matters of full disclosure, I was the cart attendant when the incident happened. Also, that guest realized she was at fault, and didn't file an incident report). The machine was in proper working order when I closed the store on Wednesday. I was told that the Leadership removed it before the morning cart attendant arrived at 11:00 AM Thursday. No motivation was given, but one of my former GSAs was speculating that they were trying to discourage multiple trips to the more distant cart corrals. Mind you that any cart attendant worth their salt will only go there once the closer corrals have been emptied. I had an ETL tell me yesterday that it should only take 10-15 minutes to clear the lot by hand. Maybe, if I weren't also doing backup cashier, carry-outs, and drive-ups.


Did your mgt do an incident report? I hope so. It sounds like guest had second thoughts & said you caused the accident .


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 24, 2019)

Or AP was actively watching that camera at that moment.  Or someone was on a smoke break and saw the whole thing and talked about it.


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope. They gave us the cart machine today, because it was the weekend, but we were admonished that we were to go up and down one aisle and come straight back, rather than going down multiple aisles to get the machine to capacity before returning. They're manufacturing a situation where none existed.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 25, 2019)

I wonder if someone(s) complained about parking aisles being blocked to long because of long lines of carts. I think, at my store, they do one aisle at a time, at least on the ends, but that pretty much maxes out the pusher, anyway.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 26, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> Nope. They gave us the cart machine today, because it was the weekend, but we were admonished that we were to go up and down one aisle and come straight back, rather than going down multiple aisles to get the machine to capacity before returning. They're manufacturing a situation where none existed.



It will take longer but it's probably safer and smarter to do it that way, even if there was no real incident. It's better for a company to overreact on the side of safety. A very sad incident happened at my old company involving a mirror falling on a child, and mirrors were removed from stores nationwide. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## calimero (Aug 26, 2019)

TTOTL : stop telling me your sob stories about your poor kids ... I am not giving you money ! 
First , you make more money than I do , second , lay off the drugs , 3 rd , you have enough money for your cigarettes and Starbucks but not for your kids ? 
TTOTm : if I see you giving a TL cash again , I will break your neck !!! That TL is clearly using you ! 

Ttotm : if I inf one item for a drive up , it means I could not find it ! Asking me to really look for it because the guest is here and really wants it is pointless ! I don’t care if it says we have 3 on hand , I CANNOT FIND IT !  I do not INF for the heck of it !!


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 26, 2019)

TTOTL: Me telling you that I'm finding a lot of items unlocated in one of your backroom aisles was not an invitation to rant about what other OPU TMs do in your aisles. I have no control over them and barely see them. I was just letting you know about an issue in case you wanted to talk to your team about fixing it and get your floor filled.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2019)

To that one TM aka *me*:

The team member may have a slightly Spanish sounding name, trouble understanding guests, and may be brown.

This does not mean that she speaks Spanish and you should not ask her to translate for a guest.

Pictured is me preparing for work on Saturday.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 29, 2019)

To that team member who writes the schedule: I'm kind of worried since I heard one front-end team member asked for next Thursday off since it's her first day of classes, and yet she was scheduled for a closing shift. Same for another older cashier who requested time off for tomorrow morning since she has a doctor's appointment for her knees. Both have asked me to take their shifts, but I can't take the older cashier's shift since I would go over 40 hours for this week. 

I get that there are fewer team members left, but you should still follow any approved time off requests. I'm worried since I'm planning an extended vacation next year and I'm wondering if it will be approved.


----------



## Target_serf (Sep 3, 2019)

To that one ETL, we had a nice chat in June about me cross-training in GM, something I have been trying to get since I was hired 19 years ago. Then we had one cart attendant (front of store attendant, whatever) get fired and another put in his notice so he could go away to college, and my cross-training got put on "indefinite hold" when I was returned to cart attendant to cover until new team members were hired and trained. I can (kind of, sort of, almost) understand that. Fast forward to this weekend, when I see one of the newly hired cart attendants on the salesfloor training in GM. Lucy (not the ETL's real name), you got some explaining to do!


----------



## softlinesarehard (Sep 3, 2019)

TTOTM:
Please stop NOT doing your job bc the other person “left too much work for you and it’s not fair” honey it’s not sixth grade, be an adult and stop being salty!!


----------



## The Death King (Sep 4, 2019)

TTOTM that radios channel 1 asking where to find this or that in the store...USE YOUR ZEBRA! Or your phone since the Target App is better.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2019)

Why should people use personal phones since Target doesn't pay for data plans or breakage? 

Not everyone has a zebra.

Even with a zebra, someone in the area looking at the shelf can answer a question in a minute or two while someone across the store will be fighting target.com for 5-6 minutes to get the same answer. So unnecessary loss of time.


----------



## The Death King (Sep 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Why should people use personal phones since Target doesn't pay for data plans or breakage?
> 
> Not everyone has a zebra.
> 
> Even with a zebra, someone in the area looking at the shelf can answer a question in a minute or two while someone across the store will be fighting target.com for 5-6 minutes to get the same answer. So unnecessary loss of time.


Our store gives our GSMs the option to use their own phones on the floor to help with customer needs. This is an OPTION.

I can understand someone requesting help every so often, but this TM does it for EVERY inquiry. The unnecessary loss of time is when I have to pull out my own phone and zebra to answer that person's question because no one else has responded. 

If I can do it they can too.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 4, 2019)

You've answered your own complaint. They do it for every inquiry because using their own device is only an option, and either does not have a Zebra or doesn't know how to use it properly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2019)

And if it's your area you can stand in front of the shelf and verify the quantity is right and it's actually there, as well as read off the details and say which colors are there and competitor brand pricing and quantity. Someone assigned to a different area can't.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2019)

The Death King said:


> Our store gives our GSMs the option to use their own phones on the floor to help with customer needs. This is an OPTION.
> 
> I can understand someone requesting help every so often, but this TM does it for EVERY inquiry. The unnecessary loss of time is when I have to pull out my own phone and zebra to answer that person's question because no one else has responded.
> 
> If I can do it they can too.


And your 1-2 minutes physically there is a greater loss of time than someone not there trying to fight for several minutes to get the answers off the website? Just pick up the phone and walk to the area and help the guest. Sorry you hate the phone but it's part of the job.


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm in charge of the music while we unload. I do this so we're not listening to dead air for three hours. My team members have given me suggestions over time for the work playlist (Weird Al, Red Hot Chili Peppers, etc). I'm grateful because I want it to be OUR playlist, not mine.

They're also really cool and we usually tend to be on the same page when shit goes wrong.

You guys are the reason I haven't rage quit yet. Thank you.


----------



## The Death King (Sep 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> And your 1-2 minutes physically there is a greater loss of time than someone not there trying to fight for several minutes to get the answers off the website? Just pick up the phone and walk to the area and help the guest. Sorry you hate the phone but it's part of the job.


Either you're playing Devil's Advocate with unrestrained enthusiasm or you're that one team member.

Regardless, we've all been trained on what to do to assist guest. If I can do what this person refuses to do half way across the store and no where near the product then they can to.

Reading your comments, I don't even think we are on the same wave-length...but that's to be expected in this form of communication.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 5, 2019)

TTO(hopeful)TM: bro. I understand you want a job here. But calling me every 3 minutes asking if HR is back from their lunch yet and then yelling and making a huge deal when I say no is not going to get you a job here especially when my caller ID shows your name. I literally had to start ignoring his calls because he was harassing me. He called another 10 times without me answering before he finally gave up. Good luck getting HR to call you back after me telling them how fucking crazy you are, jerk


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nearly all of my shifts for two years and most for several months were FRO so I dealt with TMs like you all the time. I'm not supposed to leave the softlines area so when someone had a question about storage totes or laundry detergent going across the store to stare at a shelf is something I couldn't do. But hardlines thought it far better I give pricing for that and for the size up and down and for similar items, fighting the zebra the whole time, than they take the phone and read it all off from physically looking at the boxes and the prices on the label. Oh, and it became 10 times more fun when I told a guest that an item was in stock because the zebra said 3 and crickets from the rest of the store and it turned out those three didn't really exist. So, yeah, when whoever is answering a guest query is supposed to stay in their area, it is a lot more guest friendly to walk the  couple aisles and more rapidly get the answers for the guest.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 5, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> TTO(hopeful)TM: bro. I understand you want a job here. But calling me every 3 minutes asking if HR is back from their lunch yet and then yelling and making a huge deal when I say no is not going to get you a job here especially when my caller ID shows your name. I literally had to start ignoring his calls because he was harassing me. He called another 10 times without me answering before he finally gave up. Good luck getting HR to call you back after me telling them how fucking crazy you are, jerk


On behalf of all HR, thank you for the valuable insight. We love a heads up as much as AP does 😁


----------



## happygoth (Sep 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Nearly all of my shifts for two years and most for several months were FRO so I dealt with TMs like you all the time. I'm not supposed to leave the softlines area so when someone had a question about storage totes or laundry detergent going across the store to stare at a shelf is something I couldn't do. But hardlines thought it far better I give pricing for that and for the size up and down and for similar items, fighting the zebra the whole time, than they take the phone and read it all off from physically looking at the boxes and the prices on the label. Oh, and it became 10 times more fun when I told a guest that an item was in stock because the zebra said 3 and crickets from the rest of the store and it turned out those three didn't really exist. So, yeah, when whoever is answering a guest query is supposed to stay in their area, it is a lot more guest friendly to walk the  couple aisles and more rapidly get the answers for the guest.


When Style used to answer the phone (which we thankfully don't anymore, hahaHA! But I digress...) if someone said "I'm looking for a certain item" I would immediately ask what item or what department and transfer that call. I was burned a few times asking on the walkie and then having the customer pepper me with follow-up questions, so nope, not looking on the zebra, "Let me transfer you to that department." If it's a guest in front of me, it depends on where I am in the store, what the item is, and if I know there is someone here who most likely has the answer and is closer to the product.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 5, 2019)

The Death King said:


> TTOTM that radios channel 1 *asking where to find this or that in the store*...USE YOUR ZEBRA! Or your phone since the Target App is better.



TDK's coworker is asking for an item's general location so s/he can point the guest in that direction.  That's a quick search on a Zebra.  Only if you don't have a Zebra handy or a reasonable effort with the Zebra isn't getting you any useful information should you be calling out to the rest of the team on channel 1.


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 5, 2019)

When our store had more people than zebras, then we had constant walkie chatter asking locations.  That's not how my store works today.  Often there is no tm in an area, so directing guests to locations is necessary, and everyone is trained on zebras.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 5, 2019)

ImRickGrimes said:


> I'm in charge of the music while we unload. I do this so we're not listening to dead air for three hours. My team members have given me suggestions over time for the work playlist (Weird Al, Red Hot Chili Peppers, etc). I'm grateful because I want it to be OUR playlist, not mine.
> 
> They're also really cool and we usually tend to be on the same page when shit goes wrong.
> 
> You guys are the reason I haven't rage quit yet. Thank you.



That is just damn nice.  

Our store has a stereo, the unload guys have full permission to unplug our SFS tape machine to plug in music or the huge fan.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 5, 2019)

happygoth said:


> When Style used to answer the phone (which we thankfully don't anymore, hahaHA! But I digress...) if someone said "I'm looking for a certain item" I would immediately ask what item or what department and transfer that call. I was burned a few times asking on the walkie and then having the customer pepper me with follow-up questions, so nope, not looking on the zebra, "Let me transfer you to that department." If it's a guest in front of me, it depends on where I am in the store, what the item is, and if I know there is someone here who most likely has the answer and is closer to the product.



Now, that the service desk is the operator, anyone asking for a particular item is absolutely transferred to the appropriate department, especially since we shouldn't be getting the calls in the first place if everyone is signed into the system. No one at the desk has the availability to go back and look for an item for a caller.


----------



## Target_serf (Sep 6, 2019)

To that one team member at the neighboring Target. Thank you for going above and beyond in trying to find the item we didn't have for the guest at the service desk. I'm sorry that you didn't have it either, but it was clear that you searched high and low for it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey ETLs, if my new leadership is going to now force me to work every single weekend (for several months since they got here), the least you guys could do is actually show up on your rotating Sunday morning.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Sep 8, 2019)

TtoTM:  If you're going to eat my food at least have the common decency to wrap in back up


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2019)

Look ETLs if you take me off OPU for SFS I'm blowing off the entire shift. Fuck this, I hate SFS


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 9, 2019)

What's the difference between the two?


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What's the difference between the two?


OPU - order pickup, drive-up. The guest comes to the store.
SFS - ship from store. Pull product out of the backroom or off the floor and pack it up for delivery to their home/work.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 9, 2019)

End user, I understand, but since both involve someone running around with a cart grabbing the ordered items, I'm not sure how the process is different for the TM doing the picking.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Sep 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> not sure how the process is different for the TM doing the picking.


At my store, we do opu and pick/pack SFS simultaneously. Theres only ever one or two of us on hand at a time for the entire workload. I can say there is a definite difference in how they feel as you do them, at least for me. Opu is more fast-paced running around in circles and the orders generally (but not always) consist of similar items. Sfs is usually several orders a batch, can take longer, and then you pack it versus bagging it up. So...idk


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> End user, I understand, but since both involve someone running around with a cart grabbing the ordered items, I'm not sure how the process is different for the TM doing the picking.



Different deadlines. SFS has to finish picking and packing by 4:30 I believe. OPU has 30 minutes after every order drops to finish it. The different deadlines make for a different pace that the TM goes and a different thought process in how the work is done. Basically, SFS is chaos, but a controlled chaos that you can slowly chip away at. OPU is just chaos. Complete chaos. Maddening constant chaos of things that have to get done RIGHT THE FUCK NOW. But, some of us thrive off of that and that's why we love it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay, cool, thanks for the explanation.  Yeah, I can see that packaging for shipping would be a royal pain.


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> End user, I understand, but since both involve someone running around with a cart grabbing the ordered items, I'm not sure how the process is different for the TM doing the picking.


OPU is simply giving order to guest, either at GS or drive up.  In my store, it has nothing to do with picking the order.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 10, 2019)

To the team member responsible for ordering bags: Why didn't you do your job and order more bags for the front end? We were completely out of medium-sized bags yesterday and had to hand out the large bags to all the guests. Hopefully, we get more as soon as possible.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 10, 2019)

To the guest service team member: Sorry to hear that you'll probably be quitting at the end of October. I didn't really know all that much about your second job working at the post office and that due to conflicts of scheduling, you won't be able to take a LOA from November until it slows down at the post office. Thank you for all your hard work and dedication to guests and guest service in general and I wish you the best in future endeavors.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 10, 2019)

To the beauty consultant who hangs out at the service desk for at least 20 minutes (the whole time I was on my break plus before & after) and says she doesn't have anything better to do when a cashier hints that gee, you're spending a lot of time up here:  Um, yes, you're supposed to be in your area providing guest service, pulling your one for ones, and I guess your area is completely zoned?  Ug, she's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 11, 2019)

TTOETL:  Have you ever noticed that any work that's happening stops as soon as you interject yourself and try to micromanage everyone?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2019)

Stop scheduling me in gen merch I want to KMS


----------



## JAShands (Sep 16, 2019)

TTOCorporateSupport: I was so irritated when I found out Corporate was going to be lurking around during our overnights, but it turns out that was wasted energy. Thank you for not only coming out from Minnesota and bringing all of your knowledge, but for being a genuinely awesome person! You had some great stories and you were more than patient with my constant questions (personal and professional - I told you right off the bat I’m nosy lol). You are welcome to come back any time!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 16, 2019)

To that same beauty consultant who hangs around the guest service desk, do you really think no one sees you texting while you're on the floor?  No guest immediately nearby at the time so it's not like you can claim you were looking up something online for a guest....  How long until you're fired?


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 20, 2019)

TTO Infant Hardlines DBO: Do you remember how I asked you earlier this week to please audit your diaper backroom wall because I was finding more errors there? Do you remember saying how you would do it Thursday because there wasn't a truck? Well, you apparently didn't do it Thursday. Fucking 12 instances of all items scanned in that area alone today. Looking for one single package of diapers was four of them. For one of them I had to pull a ladder out of an aisle halfway across the backroom just to scan what was in location and hit All Items Scanned. This put me behind and I made my goal time on the next order by only 21 seconds. For the next order I had to call your ETL to jump in and help. She didn't look too terribly pleased when I told her why I had to ask for help. Sorry, I tried to be nice, tell you about the issue, and let you fix it. But, you best get your shit right because your ETL will be watching.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Sep 21, 2019)

TTO(new)TM: 
I know it's probably your 1st job and your nervous, but being under 18 has nothing to do with if you can help me lift repacks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 21, 2019)

Louiethe3 said:


> TTO(new)TM:
> I know it's probably your 1st job and your nervous, but being under 18 has nothing to do with if you can help me lift repacks.


Oh, don't tease.  Let's hear how statement A led to statement B.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Oh, don't tease.  Let's hear how statement A led to statement B.


I was moving a pallet of repack to wrap and one fell off the pallet onto the floor next to the bailer. I can't squat/bend well enough to pick them back up. I see NTM in the backroom and ask if he can help lift a box of repack. NTM follows me to the pallet by the bailer and I explain what I need help with. The conversation went somethinh like NTM: I don't think I can do that. Louie: All you have to do is squat and lift the box, I'm just not flexible enough. NTM: I just don't think I'm allowed over there by that thing. Me: Do you mean the bailer? NTM: Yeah, I'm only 17 and during orientation i was told i can't operate it. Me: Yeah, you can't operate it until your 18, but your still allowed to stand next to it and help lift a box.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 21, 2019)

I hope he made that logic leap because he prioritized the right things and worked his brain cells into exhaustion during school hours and the poor little cells were snoozing at that moment.  Otherwise I really fear for the future if 17 year olds have that appalling lack of common sense.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Sep 21, 2019)

I was thinking more along the lines of they really scared him during orientation instead he studied too hard on a Saturday.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 21, 2019)

TTOTM (at a different store in the district): I wasn’t trying to be a bitch when I asked that you bag my cleaning supplies separate from my meat & produce. (I mean, seriously, that was one of the first things I was told about bagging.) Throwing items in the bags afterward and then slamming them on the counter was also unnecessary. Little did you know that your current STL is my former STL & he stopped me on my way out to chat. He asked how I liked the remodel & I said it was good to see what things would look like once they’re finished at *my store.* He asked if I had any “issues” at checkout and I kind of hesitated. He already knew & pretty much called you out on everything. Apparently, you’ve been coached about these things before, and are going to be again. Sorrynotsorry


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2019)

TTOTM: Wow I'm so glad you're not an ETL or TL at my store. I couldn't imagine working with someone like you.


----------



## Target_serf (Sep 23, 2019)

To that one vendor. If you leave your coffee on top of one of our pop coolers and walk away without telling anyone, you really should be neither surprised nor upset when it gets thrown away as abandoned.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 23, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> OPU is simply giving order to guest, either at GS or drive up.  In my store, it has nothing to do with picking the order.



Actually yes it does. SFS you can take the time to dig a bit deeper into searching, OPU that 30min is counting down so you make the choice to INF faster than you would SFS.. It sucks but how spot wants it. SFS are larger batches to pick and are a pretty set amount per day(set by volume), OPU is anywhere from zero to them dropping 25 orders at once and guess what you still have only 30min to pick all 25 orders not eaches. Each order can be 7-?? number of eaches. So the pressure cooker of OPU is way hotter than SFS.


----------



## JustMeT (Sep 23, 2019)

At my store, OPU pickers are the SFS pickers. We just have to pause our carts when they pop up. That doesn't do any wonders for my pick score for regular batches I'm sure, but what can ya do.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 23, 2019)

teeveeyou said:


> At my store, OPU pickers are the SFS pickers. We just have to pause our carts when they pop up. That doesn't do any wonders for my pick score for regular batches I'm sure, but what can ya do.



What we do, you are using a second bar code to pick OPU on the SFS cart.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 23, 2019)

TTOTM: I swear, it seems like every time I pass you, you either ask “can you bring this up to the front please” or “can you help me with this reshop please?”. Look, we all have work to do. Stop trying to push extra work onto me.


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 23, 2019)

TTOTM.... if your are working freezer truck, you backstock in freezer. OMG he said “ so I backstock in freezer? Without thinking I said “. your working freezer truck, do you think you should put it in freezer when your done. SMH


----------



## Gwestswervice (Sep 24, 2019)

TTOTM: Your shift ended at 9:30. There is no excuse for you to wait until the lights turn off at 11 and _then_ bring up your full cart of groceries that have to be bagged individually,  and rung up one or 2 at a time so you can get your 75 cents or dollar off. 

You work here, and you should know better.


----------



## JustMeT (Sep 24, 2019)

Bosch said:


> What we do, you are using a second bar code to pick OPU on the SFS cart.



Yeah, usually we key in our Initials as the last two letters, but it blows when you're on the sales floor already and have to go all the way to the basement for the first couple items. Sometimes, I just grab another cart or just carry the items depending on what they are.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 24, 2019)

Your store has a basement wtf


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2019)

Why is it my responsibility, a plano/flex fill TM, to help in domestics? It's not *my* business. They have their DBOs.


----------



## JustMeT (Sep 24, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Your store has a basement wtf


Yes, Well the basement is the stock and SFS area, with a freight elevator as the only way to get down there and back up. It sometimes takes 4-8 minutes for the thing to arrive, taking a good chunk off the Picking time for OPUs if you need to get down there from the sales floor and back up again. It's a joy, really, lol


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 24, 2019)

Gwestswervice said:


> TTOTM: Your shift ended at 9:30. There is no excuse for you to wait until the lights turn off at 11 and _then_ bring up your full cart of groceries that have to be bagged individually,  and rung up one or 2 at a time so you can get your 75 cents or dollar off.
> 
> You work here, and you should know better.


Minor bit of Devil's advocate here. If s/he had a full cart, I can easily see it taking an hour and a half to shop.  I will absolutely agree on the rest, though.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2019)

Okay STL you can put me in planorama all you fucking want.

I'm calling out the first day and coming in late the second. This isn't mt fucking job.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 28, 2019)

To the Food Avenue lady: Chill out, why were you allegedly cursing up a storm in front of team members when a bag of coffee beans spilled? I get your frustration but I had to clean it up (along with the GSA) and it would have been nice if you had told me the spill was behind the counters where you were instead of the area where guests sit, like I thought when I was first informed of the situation. I was already having a rough time of it with no cart pusher while trying to bring carts in and this did not help at all.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 28, 2019)

Coffee beans? Why didn't FA clean it up?


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Coffee beans? Why didn't FA clean it up?


I don't know, GSA even told me when we were cleaning up that it wasn't my responsibility. Maybe it was because she was the only team member there at the time and she wanted to be ready if guests wanted to order. If the spill were in an area where guests sit, I can understand that it would be my responsibility. However, like I thought, the fact it took place where the Food Avenue team members work meant it was Food Avenue's responsibility. 
All I know is she was making such a fuss about it that both the GSA and an HR team member from TSC asked me to clean it up, so that means her behavior must have been REALLY bad.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 29, 2019)

It's coffee beans, right?  Even if on the other side of the counter, if she's the nearest TM, it's her responsibility.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 29, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> I don't know, GSA even told me when we were cleaning up that it wasn't my responsibility. Maybe it was because she was the only team member there at the time and she wanted to be ready if guests wanted to order. If the spill were in an area where guests sit, I can understand that it would be my responsibility. However, like I thought, the fact it took place where the Food Avenue team members work meant it was Food Avenue's responsibility.
> All I know is she was making such a fuss about it that both the GSA and an HR team member from TSC asked me to clean it up, so that means her behavior must have been REALLY bad.


Seriously, she doesn't know how to sweep? No one told her to get a freaking broom and have at it? Ugh, people are so annoying.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> she wanted to be ready if guests wanted to order.


Lol in case Food Avenue gets a crazy rush and sells more than $10 today?


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Oct 4, 2019)

TTOETL: I understand you all are stressed and under high pressure, but it shouldnt have to be a 10 minute battle every time I ask you to come to the desk because a guest wants to speak to a manager while our two GSTLs are not in the building. And I don't appreciate you having me coached for calling you too much as if I only call for when a situation escalates over my paygrade or if another department we need doesn't respond.

Just giving them a giftcard and "making it right" won't fix everything, they want to fucking speak to you. Don't be a manager if you don't want to manage everything


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 4, 2019)

TTOTL: Yes, my walkie is off. I'm trying to focus on my job. Listening to your team blab into the walkie all morning about their one for ones and truck is distracting and irritating. I really don't give a shit how many baby food uboats are still on the line and everything else the DBO is going to do before getting to them. I care that we appear to be missing a case of peanut butter. I'm trying to enter zen mode to find it. Your team is hurting my zen. So, my walkie is fucking off. Oh, and I found the peanut butter. It was shoved behind other boxes in the overheads.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Oct 4, 2019)

Heaven forbid they need you for something. Just lower it and continue to live


----------



## happygoth (Oct 4, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTL: Yes, my walkie is off. I'm trying to focus on my job. Listening to your team blab into the walkie all morning about their one for ones and truck is distracting and irritating. I really don't give a shit how many baby food uboats are still on the line and everything else the DBO is going to do before getting to them. I care that we appear to be missing a case of peanut butter. I'm trying to enter zen mode to find it. Your team is hurting my zen. So, my walkie is fucking off. Oh, and I found the peanut butter. It was shoved behind other boxes in the overheads.


Anything more than a couple of words should be taken to another channel IMO. They are pretty good about doing that in my store but occasionally folks will get chatty on channel 1.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 4, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Anything more than a couple of words should be taken to another channel IMO. They are pretty good about doing that in my store but occasionally folks will get chatty on channel 1.



My store used to be good about going to other channels, but lately it's gotten bad. This morning was insane with non-stop chatter on channel 1. I told my TL that I was going off walkie and he was cool with it. But, another TL I passed didn't hear things through my walkie and threw a bit of a fit. Well, maybe if your team would shut the fuck up.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## tholmes (Oct 5, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> My store used to be good about going to other channels, but lately it's gotten bad. This morning was insane with non-stop chatter on channel 1. I told my TL that I was going off walkie and he was cool with it. But, another TL I passed didn't hear things through my walkie and threw a bit of a fit. Well, maybe if your team would shut the fuck up.  🤷‍♂️


Something my store did for SFS and OPU was have the entire team stay on 3 for their shifts. That way we didn't have to worry about too much walkie chatter on channel 1 when we needed OPU/SFS and no one's walkie had to be turned off.

Alternatively you could probably use channel 2 instead since there isn't exactly a BR team anymore


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 5, 2019)

TTOTM/TL at the other store: How in the heck did you manage to put your SCO into training mode and then let guests use it that way??? I had a guest come in today to return items that she bought yesterday at your store. First time I've ever seen "TRAINING RECEIPT" and "NOT VALID" before.....  And yes, I called SETL up to take a look and figure out what we should do.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 6, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> TTOTM/TL at the other store: How in the heck did you manage to put your SCO into training mode and then let guests use it that way???



Really bad attempt to embezzle money?


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 6, 2019)

Lordy, just ASK.  Don't torture the guest by doing the same thing over and over and not listening to why it won't work!


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 6, 2019)

To the AP team member: If you were standing right there next to me at self-checkout and noticed that a guest had a bag of chocolate in the back of their cart, why didn't you just point it out to them? I honestly didn't see it and you've already made your presence known to guests. I didn't appreciate being yelled at over such a small amount of money being lost due to this.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2019)

They're trying to make an impression at your cost.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Went back to this store for lunch and I'm convinced they either don't give a shit or they're severely understaffed to get their reshop. The whole GSD area looks like shit.
> Not brand. Not very hotel lobby.
> 
> _Maybe rundown side of the highway motel lobby. But not Waldorf Astoria. _
> ...



The same Service Desk after I took it over. 😉




Here are some before pics from this thread.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 11, 2019)

I still can't get over how much the service desk look like movie theater refreshment lines.
All you need is a popcorn machine and a soda machine.
Wouldn't be surprised if the install them in the next remodel.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 11, 2019)

Yess I swear I hear like 5 times a day “wow it looks like a movie theater in here”


----------



## Bosch (Oct 13, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Something my store did for SFS and OPU was have the entire team stay on 3 for their shifts. That way we didn't have to worry about too much walkie chatter on channel 1 when we needed OPU/SFS and no one's walkie had to be turned off.
> 
> Alternatively you could probably use channel 2 instead since there isn't exactly a BR team anymore



Not allowed everyone on channel 1, which makes for a shit show. We lowkey try and stay on 2, cause like others their bullshit gives me a headache. 

and our SD looks like this since they only schedule one person and with a busy OPU/Drive up store and all the folding and hanging from the fitting room they just "ain't got time for that!".


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 13, 2019)

TT(many)TMs, 
Yup your a minor, I get it, you can't touch the button on the baler. But, could you pretty please just walkie for help instead of throwing all your cardboard on the floor in front of the baler? 
Thanks.... 😒


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2019)

DragonAster said:


> TT(many)TMs,
> Yup your a minor, I get it, you can't touch the button on the baler. But, could you pretty please just walkie for help instead of throwing all your cardboard on the floor in front of the baler?
> Thanks.... 😒


You don't have a place to put boxes?  We did, because the baler would get squished full or sometimes be closed, and it kept the boxes neat.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 13, 2019)

@Tessa120
Nope sure don't. But wouldn't that leave a whole lot of cardboard that people were too lazy to put into the baler? And then who is responsible to empty it? 
I work 40ish hours in my workcenter and fairly close to the baler I have no issue at all running over there to hit the button for them vs having to spend 10mn picking up their stuff just to put my own in


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2019)

Weird, I never saw that problem. The designated area was full only when nothing could be put in the baler. Usually empty, sometimes a small amount of boxes, a plausible amount for someone running out of time on their shift and running to make it to the time clock on time.


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 15, 2019)

Good gravy, girl, a joke is a joke.  Learn to lighten up.  And btw, this tattle/gossip thing you are doing with the SETLs?  We already have your number.  Word on the floor is....don't talk to you.  You are trouble.

That's not good.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 15, 2019)

TTOTM: You were always a slug. They finally fired your ass for stealing time. Not surprised, you dumbass.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 17, 2019)

TTOTM: you’ve worked at the Store longer than I have & use your red card to pick up rxs at least once a week. How the hell do You NOT know how to use it?!?!


----------



## NKG (Oct 17, 2019)

I swear my team blames everything on everyone else but my cafe tm can't blame anything on anyone so here's how the conversation went when I brought up the FDC food SHE ordered..

::...puts 6 boxes of butter  on the counter(oh you know for the pretzles)::::

Tm- " why am I getting 6 boxes of butter?"
Me-" it's what was on the truck"
Tm- " but I don't have room for these"
Me- " Well I can help you come up with a solution if you want"
...:::compactor is my solution....btw::.....
Tm- " I don't understand why I'm getting all this butter "
Me- " Did you mean to order 3 and hit 6 by mistake?"
Tm " bUt I dIDnt oRdeR tHiS"

Who did then?

Huh

Who?

Your. My. Only. Cafe TM.........


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2019)

What was the solution?


----------



## NKG (Oct 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What was the solution?



The six boxes fit in the coolers at cafe


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2019)

TTOTM: Omg will you please stop talking

TTOTM: OMG will you please shut up, and stop laughing at everything

TTOTM: OMFG, stop your constant sighing and whining and complaining - you are never not complaining!


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 18, 2019)

To that one front end team member: Stop putting the corrals that are used to collect the baskets in the middle of the aisles where a guest walking through the self-checkout area could trip over them and get hurt. It doesn't take a lot of effort and you've been doing this for 10+ years now. One of the other self-checkout team members even told me that either she or a guest who hypothetically trips on the corrals (I forgot which) would sue you for damages. 

To that other cashier/self-checkout team member: Tell me what happened if the GSTL coaches you, like I heard he said he was going to. I know about making it right for the guests, but an item marked $3 from Dollar Spot shouldn't be changed to $1 just because the guest found it there in my opinion.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To that other cashier/self-checkout team member: Tell me what happened if the GSTL coaches you, like I heard he said he was going to. I know about making it right for the guests, but an item marked $3 from Dollar Spot shouldn't be changed to $1 just because the guest found it there in my opinion.


Seriously?  Well, yeah, I'll give that figuring out the price is super hard, that really big red area printed on the item that has a dollar sign and a number could mean foreign currency or a spreadsheet formula.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Seriously?  Well, yeah, I'll give that figuring out the price is super hard, that really big red area printed on the item that has a dollar sign and a number could mean foreign currency or a spreadsheet formula.


Well the GSTL had to make it right since the guest was complaining and unhappy about the way the cashier handled the situation (which wasn't harsh or worthy of a coaching in my opinion). It's just that I'm wondering why she is only being coached when there are a few other cashiers who are "stubborn" and refuse to make it right for the guest in reasonable situations.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2019)

I usually will change the price to whatever because I don’t care anymore but that’s just stupid. It literally says right on the item itself how much it costs so you could use 3 braincells and infer that a child probably put that in the wrong spot since it literally says how much it is ON it


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I usually will change the price to whatever because I don’t care anymore but that’s just stupid. It literally says right on the item itself how much it costs so you could use 3 braincells and infer that a child probably put that in the wrong spot since it literally says how much it is ON it


Exactly. People are always trying to get one over. I understand that life is expensive and a lot of people don't make a lot of money (me included) but is it really worth making a fuss over a couple of dollars? Especially when you know full well that they understand what the deal is and they are just making a fuss because they can. I suppose it's possible that some people who have never worked in retail might not get it - then again no, screw that and them, they're just being difficult because they suck, case closed.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 18, 2019)

WTF DC, what am I supposed to do with 4 pallets of G&G salads that outdated in 3 days.....


----------



## NKG (Oct 18, 2019)

DragonAster said:


> WTF DC, what am I supposed to do with 4 pallets of G&G salads that outdated in 3 days.....


TPC and coupons


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2019)

NKG said:


> 6 boxes of butter


There's SO many inappropriate ways that could go....


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2019)

To the truck team:

This is backstock from one aisle of overpush. Come on, don’t make me do your job.

Also, you should know what numbers in parentheses of locations mean.


----------



## calimero (Oct 19, 2019)

TTOTm : so you are pissed that target didn’t hire your kid  for the season ..And it is a conspiracy because the TL who interviewed him doesn’t like you .
But it is more because last year , Your kid  would be late or not show to his shift ... so yeah he didn’t get hired ...


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 19, 2019)

TToTM:. If you aren't trained for GS, GTFO. You've somehow managed to process two separate refunds IN A ROW multiple times. And because I'm busy helping my own guest, I have absolutely no clue what you've done


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 19, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> TToTM:. If you aren't trained for GS, GTFO. You've somehow managed to process two separate refunds IN A ROW multiple times. And because I'm busy helping my own guest, I have absolutely no clue what you've done


Said TM gave someone several times worth of money for two transactions?  Are you sure it's incompetence and not deliberate with a friend/family member as the guest?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Said TM gave someone several times worth of money for two transactions?  Are you sure it's incompetence and not deliberate with a friend/family member as the guest?


I’m confused too. POS would deny that.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 19, 2019)

POS tried to deny it as having already been returned. Some TL (not somebody I know, but I've been away for a while) told her the over-ride code.  The first transaction, apparently a receipt didn't print so she assumed it didn't go through at all and ran it again. The second time, she told it to give cash instead of going to the debit card, but the drawer wouldn't open. So then she switched to another register to process it yet again.  The second time, I was halfway paying attention (still helping my own guests), and when the drawer wouldn't open again and she got the "item already refunded" page, I stopped her to call for GSTL. But he was with another guest and that other TL who I don't know told us to just move to the other register again and override to make it right, and then to reboot the first machine that wasn't opening up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 19, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> POS tried to deny it as having already been returned. Some TL (not somebody I know, but I've been away for a while) told her the over-ride code.  The first transaction, apparently a receipt didn't print so she assumed it didn't go through at all and ran it again. The second time, she told it to give cash instead of going to the debit card, but the drawer wouldn't open. So then she switched to another register to process it yet again.  The second time, I was halfway paying attention (still helping my own guests), and when the drawer wouldn't open again and she got the "item already refunded" page, I stopped her to call for GSTL. But he was with another guest and that other TL who I don't know told us to just move to the other register again and override to make it right, and then to reboot the first machine that wasn't opening up.


That’s so sketchy. I’m sure AP is already looking into it as they get notified I think with item already refunded overrides


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 19, 2019)

I wonder if that TL will be written up, especially since you witnessed it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 20, 2019)

TTOETL, Stop fucking scheduling me for more hours than my max availability. One week I can do, but now you've scheduled me an extra shift next week, at a time I can't actually make (but didn't think to update my availability for that day because I DON'T EVER WORK THAT DAY).  I set my max availability at 15 hours/week for a reason and while I can do extra shifts here & there, this is now a pattern and it ain't gonna work. I get that we have tons of hours and it's use it or lose it, but I guarantee there are other TMs who want hours; give these to them, not to those of us who don't want the extras.


----------



## Send me a sign (Oct 20, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the team member responsible for ordering bags: Why didn't you do your job and order more bags for the front end? We were completely out of medium-sized bags yesterday and had to hand out the large bags to all the guests. Hopefully, we get more as soon as possible.


In April when our modernization went into full swing, they took away access from anyone who was responsible for ordering for their dept. Etls are the only ones who can order now. If your etls are anything like ours, you’ll never see those bags because they are too busy deciding what they will have DoorDash deliver for lunch that day. Fortunately their lunches will arrive in an appropriate sized bag.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 20, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> they are too busy deciding what they will have DoorDash deliver for lunch that day.



 This is NO SHIT!


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 20, 2019)

When Karen bitches about a bag just call over an ETL and say "here, you deal with it."


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 20, 2019)

TTOTM: You pretty much made my night when you, on your way to pick an OPU, told me that every time you see me the intro to Eye of the Tiger pops into your head. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 Really random, but awesome. Thanks lol.


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> In April when our modernization went into full swing, they took away the access from anyone who was responsible for ordering for their dept. Etls are the only ones who can order now. If your etls are anything like ours, you’ll never see those bags because they are too busy deciding what they will have DoorDash deliver for lunch that day. Fortunately their lunches will arrive in an appropriate sized bag.


While sitting in Starbucks


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 20, 2019)

TTO(New)TM. I was feeling bad for only managing to superzone kids food- and drink-ware and bedding in advance of our inventory this week in my 5 hour shift, but then I saw you were still working on the same aisle you were on when I started.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 20, 2019)

But it was PERFECT!!!


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 21, 2019)

ttotm: i heard you complain that you had nothing to do and had already finished your zone, i know you werent on a break, and you even walked by the lanes and ignored me when i called for backup :') ill remember it the next time you ask me for help


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 21, 2019)

TTOTM seriously, your walkie does not need to be on maximum volume in the breakroom 😡


----------



## Kartman (Oct 21, 2019)

I tell them to turn it off or down.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 21, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> ttotm: i heard you complain that you had nothing to do and had already finished your zone, i know you werent on a break, and you even walked by the lanes and ignored me when i called for backup :') ill remember it the next time you ask me for help


  Not much irks me more than a TM saying they have nothing to do! I've had fellow TMs come up to me while I'm zoning or sorting reshop and say "My area looks good, I'm all caught up" and I will say "Great, want to help me with this? Or you can push your reshop or zone another area. "  "Oh, let me go check my tables again."


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 21, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> To the truck team:
> 
> This is backstock from one aisle of overpush. Come on, don’t make me do your job.
> 
> Also, you should know what numbers in parentheses of locations mean.


This is one reason I like the DBO plan.  At least there's some accountability now for things that aren't done properly, most of the time.  Granted, there are still other TMs pushing product in my area, but I do most of it most of the time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 21, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This is one reason I like the DBO plan.  At least there's some accountability now for things that aren't done properly, most of the time.  Granted, there are still other TMs pushing product in my area, but I do most of it most of the time.


DBO? What’s that? You say there’s accountability, I’m intrigued.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 21, 2019)

A DBO person is someone who is responsible for an area.  "Bob, please do luggage and sporting goods."  Bob will do everything and is fully responsible.  The irritating acronym DBO stands for designated business owner.  A cute little MBA dumbass word the pencil pushers dreamed up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This is one reason I like the DBO plan.  At least there's some accountability now for things that aren't done properly, most of the time.  Granted, there are still other TMs pushing product in my area, but I do most of it most of the time.


The store is open probably over 100 hours a week.  The DBO is in their area 25-35 hours a week.  How can they really be held accountable for their area when they are in it only a quarter of all hours it's in use?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 21, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> A DBO person is someone who is responsible for an area.  "Bob, please do luggage and sporting goods."  Bob will do everything and is fully responsible.  The irritating acronym DBO stands for designated business owner.  A cute little MBA dumbass word the pencil pushers dreamed up.


Oh. DBOs would be great at my store. Unfortunately, I’m somewhere different every night. Very annoying. I want complete control over my section.


----------



## SpilledTea (Oct 22, 2019)

TTOETL (probably multiple): stop leaving your half-eaten lunch and empty plastic water bottles on my desk. There are two trash cans *literally* eight feet away. Don't be lazy. Or, you know, USE YOUR OWN FUCKING DESK(S).


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 23, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> The store is open probably over 100 hours a week.  The DBO is in their area 25-35 hours a week.  How can they really be held accountable for their area when they are in it only a quarter of all hours it's in use?


There's more accountability possible than there was before.  I do all of the truck push for my area.  Recently did almost all the revisions and sales planners in my area.  There are others who zone and do 1 for 1 batches, handle back stock on days I'm not there.  I do still find goofs, but not nearly as many as I used to.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 23, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> DBO? What’s that? You say there’s accountability, I’m intrigued.


DBO = designated business owner.  I think it's a dumb name because I've actually been a small business owner and it's definitely not anywhere near the same thing.
That aside, I like that if there's a problem in my area, it's probably because of something I did, and that means it's something I can fix.  That's different from the days when there were a bunch of different people pushing truck in my area and putting name-brand product in the space for store-brand, mixing up different size containers or varieties of the same product, cramming in overstock, not defecting out damaged goods, not stocking second locations, etc.
Plus I like that I get to do a variety of tasks instead of just going from one department to another doing the same thing.  And I like that I really know my area so I can better assist guests.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 24, 2019)

To the PML: What did you do to get fired or did you quit? I'm not familiar with what PMLs do on a daily basis, but considering there is usually only one of them in a store, I would assume that you had good job security and if you were fired, you had to have done something REALLY bad. Our store is onto it's third PML over the past six months or so.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Oct 24, 2019)

TTOTM who sliced through a 40lb bag of dog food with your box cutter and then proceeded to backstock it...I knocked it down and spent 10min sweeping it all up, so thanks for that.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 25, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the PML: What did you do to get fired or did you quit? I'm not familiar with what PMLs do on a daily basis, but considering there is usually only one of them in a store, I would assume that you had good job security and if you were fired, you had to have done something REALLY bad. Our store is onto it's third PML over the past six months or so.


Three people in the same job over six months?  I'd say something's wrong at your store, not so much with the people in that particular position.  In the five+ years I've been at my store, we've had 2 PMLs, with some fill-ins from nearby stores in-between.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah, turnover that high, it doesn't matter if it's quick firing or quitting, it's a store problem, not a worker problem.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 25, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Three people in the same job over six months?  I'd say something's wrong at your store, not so much with the people in that particular position.  In the five+ years I've been at my store, we've had 2 PMLs, with some fill-ins from nearby stores in-between.





Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, turnover that high, it doesn't matter if it's quick firing or quitting, it's a store problem, not a worker problem.


I want to believe that it's only a store problem for my particular store, but it's tough to compare when a lot of other members are posting about numerous ETLs and team leads leaving. At my store, there's only been one ETL who quit since I've been at Target so at least we're relatively stable from that perspective. In addition, HR has also had the same 5 or 6 team members with some front end team members filling in occasionally. 
On the other hand, I'm alarmed at how many GSTLs have quit, but it seems like par for the course considering modernization and all of it's problems.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 29, 2019)

To whomever is responsible for fixing the cart machines (probably PML): Get this straightened out because I've heard rumblings that both of our newly hired cart attendants don't want to do carts anymore because there hasn't been a functioning cart machine since early September. One went on vacation and said he doesn't want to do carts anymore, the other has had attendance issues and might quit/be terminated soon. 
I really hope this doesn't fall on me again if both of our cart attendants quit/move to other positions in the store.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 30, 2019)

can always check mysupport and see if they actually filed a work order to get it fixed


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2019)

To that one team lead: When I call someone on the walkie, I would appreciate it if you didn’t suddenly interrupt and call out all the departments that have reshop. It could wait, I was talking to someone else and that was rude.

In fact, everyone is sick of how much you blab on the walkie. Just ask anyone. I get that you’re trying to run the store, but you can’t go longer than 20 seconds without saying something. A lot of us get the impression that you don’t trust we’ll get the job done without micromanaging everything.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one team lead: When I calm someone on the walkie, I would appreciate it if you didn’t suddenly interrupt and call out all the departments that have reshop. It could wait, I was talking to someone else and that was rude.
> 
> In fact, everyone is sick of how much you blab on the walkie. Just ask anyone. I get that you’re trying to run the store, but you can’t go longer than 20 seconds without saying something. A lot of us get the impression that you don’t trust we’ll get the job done without micromanaging everything.


My store has an ETL like that. Makes everyone want to yell STFU every time her voice is heard, which is about every two minutes all day. Bet she wonders why the team are rolling their eyes all the time...


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> My store has an ETL like that. Makes everyone want to yell STFU every time her voice is heard, which is about every two minutes all day. Bet she wonders why the team are rolling their eyes all the time...


Typo city by me, I was typing quickly because I was frustrated lol. I means “call someone” not “calm someone” lol.

But yeah, I’ve realized team members are less productive when leads micromanage and say “this aisle needs some love, can you touch it up?” But imagine them telling you that every 15 minutes. Like chill bitch, I’ll get to it, I’m moving down the aisles in ascending order.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 8, 2019)

We had one on ad set who would screw with your waco full of tags, move them around, and tell us constantly "you must work with a sense of urgency".  We always got it done, we had a great team.   "NO, sugar plum....YOU have to leave the aisle with a sense of urgency."


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 9, 2019)

To All ETLs and TLs:
Don’t ask someone how much longer their lunch is and not say why. I can’t relax on my lunch now cause I’m having anxiety thinking about what you want from me.


----------



## calimero (Nov 11, 2019)

To all the seasonal s : if you applied and got a job , just show up ... 7 seasonal so far have NCNs ... either after one shift or simply right after orientation ... I really don’t get it ...


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 11, 2019)

calimero said:


> ... I really don’t get it ...


It means they have choices.  I'd bet a fair number of the ghosts interviewed at a few different businesses and got the call from the preferred place right when they started at Target.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm on my lunch break now sunshine, when I'm finished and punched back in meet me over by the dog biscuits and we can pick up the conversation at that time, ok?  Thank you.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 13, 2019)

To the (relatively) new ETL: Get your act together because I've heard a few GSTLs and front end team members complain about you. I've heard that you overrode policy on returning opened video games, and that you didn't communicate with ETL-HR about a team member undergoing surgery and having to go to the hospital, thus having to call-out only to reprimand them for those situations. If more team members start quitting because of you, our store will become an even bigger mess going into Christmas, let alone next year. 
It's not all on you, but it really seems like morale among team members has gone down since you came in.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Nov 13, 2019)

To that one TL: if the SD who thinks the sun shines out of your ass gets sent to another store, I hope you're prepared to have yours booted out the door behind them.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 14, 2019)

TTOTM: if you have actually worked at a neighboring Target for the past year then you should be aware of the TM discount policy. I don’t know you and I will not type your number in because you no longer have a card. Get a new card (super easy to request one) or link your # to your Circle Wallet. The 25¢ you would have saved on your transaction isn’t worth me getting in trouble.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 14, 2019)

TTOTM, there's no way you didn't know when you dropped that candle box* that one of those candles shattered, so take care of your shit instead of letting it bop around until the other candles were coated in broken glass making it dangerous for whoever opened it and potentially anyone who buys the remaining candles. DO YOUR FUCKING JOB.

*It could have been broken by someone else, if I'm feeling generous (which I'm not. Seriously, the seasonals are fucking worthless this year) but that fucker rattled & tinkled the second I picked it up, so at least one, possibly more, of our worthless fucking seasonal TM ignored the broken glass rather than taking care of it like they should have. 

DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS YOU WORTHLESS WASTES OF PRECIOUS OXYGEN 

Swear to god, except for 1 or 2, the seasonal crop on the sales floor/ship from store are somewhere between totally useless and actively harmful. They weren't this bad the last couple years.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Nov 15, 2019)

TTOTM  my Sd gave me a heads up that they want to get rid old fixtures next week.  Which means sweep back.  Why do you wait until the busiest week for DC deliveries to do this??  There will be even less room to move around with  Black Friday coming in at the same time you doing this.  This should have been done a few weeksback


----------



## Louiethe3 (Nov 16, 2019)

TTOnewseasonalTM: When you told the TM next to me you didn't have anything to do, that other TM with us was actually a TL.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 16, 2019)

TTOTM: I’m sorry, but your chewing was so loud and annoying that I cut my 15 off early. Please chew with your mouth closed.


----------



## Grable69 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> TTOGSTL: Where did you put the jewelry that the guest put on hold two days before? The guest was very angry that it wasn't at the "hold" location and the GSTL working yesterday gave her a $20 gift card for the inconvenience since that was the last one in the store. It might not be your fault, but I don't know why the item wasn't where it was supposed to be.


Since when do we hold stuff for more than 24 hours at my store we’re down to end of day. A two day hold we haven’t done that in more than four years the guest can’t come get it that day then they don’t really want it. Most times people call for a hold and never come. Can’t  sell it it’s in the back.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 17, 2019)

Grable69 said:


> Since when do we hold stuff for more than 24 hours at my store we’re down to end of day. A two day hold we haven’t done that in more than four years the guest can’t come get it that day then they don’t really want it. Most times people call for a hold and never come. Can’t  sell it it’s in the back.


By two days, I meant that the incident happened two days before I posted that, sorry for the confusion. The guest did come back within 24 hours so it should have been there if everything was done as it was supposed to be by the guest service team member.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 18, 2019)

TTOTM: Why do you always come off as a bitch that thinks you're better than other TMs? My SCO partner asked me for help locating an app on the Zebra, but before I could even finish answering her, you snapped at both of us: "No, you're looking in the wrong place! I work here, so I know"

...
*Deep breath*
1. Yes, both of us are aware you work here.
2. It would've been awesome if you had let us finish instead of rudely jumping in.
3. The TM I was partnered with doesn't work SCO frequently, so I was giving her a refresher
4. Coupled with the fact that you've called me the wrong name for the entire 3 years I've worked  at Target, I've never liked that stuck up attitude of yours.


----------



## Zorgmed (Nov 20, 2019)

TTOTM: Thanks for calling me over to help a guest, in a department that i dont work in


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2019)

Zorgmed said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for calling me over to help a guest, in a department that i dont work in


Wing it!


----------



## Sailor Mars (Nov 23, 2019)

Ttotl: You don’t have to be rude, mean, or short with me because you guys are short on employees and I choose not to extend. I have a life outside of work and quite frankly, I don’t have to extend if i do not want to. That is my right, maybe treat people nicely so when you ask they’ll extend. I don’t care how petty it is but my answer always depends on who asks. Some TL’s think they can be condescending and talk to you however which way but then get upset when you say no to coming in or staying after. Grow up, all that is your problem. Bye


----------



## DBZ (Nov 23, 2019)

To that one service desk person who works days. QUIT COMPLAINING!!! Everyone is sick of it! 

To that one (or many) SFS team member -- If you would not buy what you are putting in the box or give it to someone you know because of the condition it is in, DO NOT SEND IT TO MY STORE!! I swear I will find a way to hunt you down!! Yesterday's box looked like you peed on it first! And I know it happened at your store, because the box it shipped in was in great condition! 

To a few TMs at my store -- pull up your damn pants!! No one wants to see your butt!!


----------



## rd123 (Nov 24, 2019)

CassRoslyn said:


> TTOTM who sliced through a 40lb bag of dog food with your box cutter and then proceeded to backstock it...I knocked it down and spent 10min sweeping it all up, so thanks for that.


This often happens to me in market . That too in sales floor. 5lbs of white rice with a slit while zoning everything falls down or some guests will try to take it and it’s all over the floor😞


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 24, 2019)

TTOTM who backstocked the team lift item on the top shelf of a light duty aisle, thanks a _ton_ 🖕


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 24, 2019)

There's a special place in hell for people who stock the heaviest shit on top.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 24, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOTM who backstocked the team lift item on the top shelf of a light duty aisle, thanks a _ton_ 🖕


Pun intended?


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Pun intended?



Yeah, I couldn't resist.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 25, 2019)

To all those underage TMs. I get it you’re 16 or 17 and can’t touch the baler, I don’t mind putting your cardboard in for you, I don’t mind pressing the button, I don’t even mind making the bale. But for the love of all the is good and holy please please please place your cardboard in a neat pile near the baler and don’t just throw it all around the floor like you do your room at home. I’m not your mom.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 25, 2019)

Your store lets the kids get away with not putting cardboard in the baler? Spoiled kids.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 25, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Your store lets the kids get away with not putting cardboard in the baler? Spoiled kids.


IIRC minors are not supposed to interact with the baler in any way shape or form


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> IIRC minors are not supposed to interact with the baler in any way shape or form


Pretty sure the rule is just dont run the baler. Nothing dangerous or technical about tossing cardboard into an open space from a foot or so away.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 25, 2019)

CassRoslyn said:


> Pretty sure the rule is just dont run the baler. Nothing dangerous or technical about tossing cardboard into an open space from a foot or so away.



This is pretty much the way my store views it. If minors couldn't toss cardboard in the baler we'd have to have an extra head count just to deal with cardboard. They don't close the door or push the button or have anything to do with making bales, but they throw cardboard in just fine.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 25, 2019)

Meh - I've seen them toss all of it to just one side several times!!!


----------



## JAShands (Nov 26, 2019)

Definitely ASANTS - at my store minors cannot toss their cardboard in either. But they do break it all down and stack it neatly in a cart.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2019)

Oy ETLs stop giving me fucking gen merch push shifts like I'm going to fucking blow my brains out; this is so mind numbingly dull.


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 26, 2019)

I couldn't understand why Target seemed hinky about transfers until working with you guys.  Man, you have a bad case of knowitallitus!

Such a shame, really.  You've really set yourselves up, cause nobody is going to help you.  We are, in fact, betting on how long it takes till you seriously step into trouble.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 27, 2019)

TTOTM please stop putting back things in the wrong place that too without back stocking. I guess I found out who you are .  I fixed all of my back room valleys which took almost one hour each from my 3-4 days schedule. 
I got almost one smart cart full of defect/ discontinued things too ! Thank you my friend !!🙄


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 27, 2019)

TTOTM: Asshole that you are, you went too far this time and my SD fired your ass. I love my SD!


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 28, 2019)

TTOTM who left the TM door wide open, thanks so much for leaving me to deal with the guests wandering into the building at 12pm Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## FriedTL (Nov 28, 2019)

@hufflepuff sounds like someone will be getting a CA if their lucky. If not lucky, they would be on final or termed for safe and secure reasons.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2019)

STOP FUCKING SCHEDULING ME SO MUCH


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 28, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> @hufflepuff sounds like someone will be getting a CA if their lucky. If not lucky, they would be on final or termed for safe and secure reasons.



nah. In my store, with my leadership, absolutely nothing will happen to them.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 28, 2019)

oath2order said:


> STOP FUCKING SCHEDULING ME SO MUCH


Bribe your doctor and come down with the flu that doesn't relent until Wednesday with doctor's note as proof.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 29, 2019)

To the one team member: Stop telling every one else "Thanks for coming in today" repeatedly. No one wants to hear that three or four times per day, especially on Thanksgiving when we would all rather be at home relaxing. The cashiers and SETLs who have been at Target for more than a few years are probably used to it, but one of the other cashiers almost snapped and said it back sarcastically back at you. In general, you really shouldn't be repeating the same things over and over to the same people.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 29, 2019)

Let them recite their scripted condescending patronizing bullshit, just give them a grin, do you work, collect your paycheck, punch out, go home.  Repeat.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2019)

To that new team member: Turn down your walkie in the breakroom.
We're all there to relax & escape the mayhem & the LAST thing we want is to hear a bunch of floor chatter.
I don't care that you *like* listening to everything that's going on while you're on break, we DON'T so turn it down or off before we shove it someplace NSFW


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 29, 2019)

TTOT: You're seasonal. You were scheduled for OPU on Black Friday. You NCNS'd. Dust off your resume motherfucker.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gee thanks to the team members that called out/ncns and walked out yesterday and today. Made my job a lot easier deciding which team members to keep on staff nice and early this year.


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 29, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> To that new team member: Turn down your walkie in the breakroom.
> We're all there to relax & escape the mayhem & the LAST thing we want is to hear a bunch of floor chatter.
> I don't care that you *like* listening to everything that's going on while you're on break, we DON'T so turn it down or off before we shove it someplace NSFW



UGH, one of my pet peeves every year during the holidays. I actually used to yell at TMs as they came in through the door and their walkie was going off at the same time.


----------



## JustMeT (Nov 29, 2019)

TTOTM: You manage to get away with not branding, cleaning, and packing most of the time. But today we were swamped and after it finally settled down, you were asked to prep and pack one freaking cart! That wasn't even overloaded with a lot! You whined at first and then had someone help you. Like, seriously?? Why do you think doing these tasks is underneath you? Stop being so stuck up and snobby. Just because you seem to be well-liked (though I really don't know why) doesn't mean you should get away with being lazy. If I'm 2 years off being 40 and can get on my hands and knees and clean or sweep and brand, then you, as what I'm assuming is early 20s, can damn well do the same.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 30, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> UGH, one of my pet peeves every year during the holidays. I actually used to yell at TMs as they came in through the door and their walkie was going off at the same time.


You have to have your walkie on though.  If someone calls for you, they need to know you are on break, so they have the information to decide to wait for you or get someone else.  Sometimes someone needs a piece of equipment and needs to know where to track you down.  And sometimes a simple answer to a question from earlier that day saves everyone a lot of time and aggravation, including your level of aggravation.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> You have to have your walkie on though.  If someone calls for you, they need to know you are on break, so they have the information to decide to wait for you or get someone else.  Sometimes someone needs a piece of equipment and needs to know where to track you down.  And sometimes a simple answer to a question from earlier that day saves everyone a lot of time and aggravation, including your level of aggravation.


Difference between having it on and having it on full blast. Service advocates at my store have earpieces so I just leave mine on low but for most people I’m ok with low but just don’t leave it on all the way.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 30, 2019)

And lots of people are like me and can't differentiate the sounds into words when it's not full blast.  Be grateful you have super sensitive ears.  Not everyone does.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 30, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Let them recite their scripted condescending patronizing bullshit, just give them a grin, do you work, collect your paycheck, punch out, go home.  Repeat.


I agree with your point, it just gets aggravating hearing this over and over everyday. I don't want to sound harsh but maybe he's a little slow because he never seems to realize he already told someone the same thing earlier. It's not just the "Thanks for coming in", it's also his plans on Saturday night to go clubbing or when I bring up sports, it's "I don't watch baseball/football". 
I'm sure most of us don't like dealing with guests and the stress of the holidays, but this adds to it and I can only hope no team member snaps at him in front of everyone else.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> You have to have your walkie on though. If someone calls for you, they need to know you are on break, so they have the information to decide to wait for you or get someone else.


At my store, every TM announces when they are going on break or lunch.
If someone tries to call for said TM when they're gone, a chorus ALWAYS pipes up with "They're on break/lunch!"


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 30, 2019)

from the handbook:

"Team Members who are 16 years of age or older, if properly trained and certified, may operate cart movers and *load cardboard into the balers (but may not unload or operate them)*"


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2019)

My fucking STL. "Oh I've seen you a lot recently!"

Yeah you dumb cow? You've fucking scheduled me ten days in a row you're gonna fucking see a lot of me. Oh yeah NOBODY else in the fucking store can do a goddamn gen merch plastics shift other than me!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 1, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> At my store, every TM announces when they are going on break or lunch.
> If someone tries to call for said TM when they're gone, a chorus ALWAYS pipes up with "They're on break/lunch!"


We always announced too, but sometimes someone didn't get the memo.  Or (a few times) someone needed the very scarce zebras and had to track me down to grab it.  Or (twice) one time they did call for me for the location of an item held for a guest and I answered and went back to watching Family Feud; the other time they didn't and it turned into a VERY BIG DEAL because GS couldn't be bothered to open the only bag in the hold box which also had the name stapled to it find it in the hold box and the guest threw a fit and there was a lot of questions about the whole thing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 1, 2019)

TTOTM: I don’t care if your sister works at Target, I can’t use her numbers on you. Tell her she has to be careful if she wants to keep her job.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 1, 2019)

If they really need me on break, they know where to find me. Considering I'm notorious for not hearing walkie calls when I'm working because three tiers rattle like crazy and/or I've turned the walkie down/off to work in peace, you better believe my walkie is off on breaks. Most of the time they really think they need me,  they don't because there is nothing that I can do for them. Seriously, service desk, if you can't find an item for an OPU when the guest arrives, then either a) If I picked it, it was put in the location the system says it's in, I'm not responsible for what happens to it after that, but please make sure that your people are being careful and not giving items to the wrong guests as that explains most missing items; or b) If I didn't pick it, how the hell would I know where to find it?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 1, 2019)

At my store, TLs and ETLs keep their walkies on during break, as they often do need to answer calls on break, but the rest of us? No real need. If they call for someone a couple times and they don't answer, the caller usually figures it out.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 1, 2019)

TTOTM if there is a communal bag of chips in the breakroom, pour some into a bowl for yourself like everyone else. Don't just keep shoving your hands into the bag as you eat. Especially when you rub your hands on your pants inbetween. Disgusting.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 1, 2019)

TTOTM: Who decided to use an entire bottle of cologne on themselves and fumigate the main floor of the TSC out, you suck.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 1, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> At my store, every TM announces when they are going on break or lunch.
> If someone tries to call for said TM when they're gone, a chorus ALWAYS pipes up with "They're on break/lunch!"



Yup, this was both of the stores I worked at. I think ASANTS on this one. ETLs had theirs on all the time, even in the breakroom, but that was about it. They were also pretty courteous about it.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 2, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> At my store, TLs and ETLs keep their walkies on during break, as they often do need to answer calls on break, but the rest of us? No real need. If they call for someone a couple times and they don't answer, the caller usually figures it out.



lol i am notorious for turning my walkie off when im on my 15s

“[sunnydays] can you come to guest service to speak with a guest?”

“team they’re on their break”

“can someone go find them and have them come to guest service??”

meanwhile im just chilling in the break room 😈


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 2, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> “can someone go find them and have them come


I've never had that happen lol. My sales floor team is very polite if they discover whoever they're looking for is on break.

"Hey guest advocate, Stargazer?"
"She's on her 30."
"Oh, all right. Thank you."


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 2, 2019)

theyre that way for most everyone else but apparently im the "deals with karen" tl so


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 2, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: Who decided to use an entire bottle of cologne on themselves and fumigate the main floor of the TSC out, you suck.


We have a couple of TMs who wear so much cologne, I have to fan the space in front of my face after they've walked by.  It's not a bad fragrance, just so strong because they use way too much.  Ug.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 2, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> I've never had that happen lol. My sales floor team is very polite if they discover whoever they're looking for is on break.
> 
> "Hey guest advocate, Stargazer?"
> "She's on her 30."
> "Oh, all right. Thank you."


Same here.  There have been a few times though that zebras and walkies were in short supply so someone was trying to find me to collect mine since the need was urgent.  And once or twice they asked where I had put a hold item at prior to going on break since the guest arrived and no one could find it, and a one sentence response settled the question and there was no drama (unlike the one time they didn't ask so it turned into a big to do).  No one ever asked me to return to work though, that was forbidden.


----------



## bymoonlight (Dec 2, 2019)

TTOTM: Just because you've been here for three years doesn't mean you can talk down to people or cop an attitude because they don't agree with something you've said. Your "seniority" means nothing when you're in the same position as people that have started only weeks ago. The amount of times they've told me something that is opposite of my TLs is insane; I always try to shrug it off and go on about my business.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> At my store, every TM announces when they are going on break or lunch.
> If someone tries to call for said TM when they're gone, a chorus ALWAYS pipes up with "They're on break/lunch!"





sunnydays said:


> lol i am notorious for turning my walkie off when im on my 15s
> 
> “[sunnydays] can you come to guest service to speak with a guest?”
> 
> ...





StargazerOmega said:


> I've never had that happen lol. My sales floor team is very polite if they discover whoever they're looking for is on break.
> 
> "Hey guest advocate, Stargazer?"
> "She's on her 30."
> "Oh, all right. Thank you."


At my store, some TMs announce breaks/lunches, some don't. Since the supposed dissolution of the LOD shift, I just tell my TL or a fellow TM, I don't announce anymore.

Something that does irk me:  we have a couple of newish TMs who announce that they are leaving for the day. I swear I think they do it to get public praise and thank-yous. Like, the whole store needs to know you are leaving because you are just THAT important? Ok then...


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 2, 2019)

We were always told to announce it so leadership could account for our whereabouts.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2019)

When I was first hired I was never told that I had to announce my breaks or lunches. Like most other things, I noticed that other people were doing it, and I asked a couple of TMs if I should be doing it as well. I was basically told that it was a good idea, but no one ever said that it was a must. ASANTS strikes again, lol.


----------



## GRC (Dec 2, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> from the handbook:
> 
> "Team Members who are 16 years of age or older, if properly trained and certified, may operate cart movers and *load cardboard into the balers (but may not unload or operate them)*"


Our baler has a warning label on it that explicitly says if you're under 18, you can't put anything into it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 2, 2019)

I was flat out told by the STL after I didn't check in my first month. Edit: she also said announce when leaving as well.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> At my store, some TMs announce breaks/lunches, some don't. Since the supposed dissolution of the LOD shift, I just tell my TL or a fellow TM, I don't announce anymore.
> 
> Something that does irk me:  we have a couple of newish TMs who announce that they are leaving for the day. I swear I think they do it to get public praise and thank-yous. Like, the whole store needs to know you are leaving because you are just THAT important? Ok then...



Everyone at my store except cashiers announces that they are leaving for the day. The only time I don't do it is if I happen to pass by my ETL on my way to the equipment room and I just tell her. It's mostly just a way of letting any leads get any last minute questions in if they have them. It's usually met with a unch of people calling back, "Bye, (whoever) Have a nice night/day," from their TM friends.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2019)

I have to admit, I would find that really annoying!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 2, 2019)

My last micromanaging ETL required us to check in and out on the walkie. I think she was pissed because she couldn’t have us microchipped and tracked...🙄😂


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> It's usually met with a unch of people calling back, "Bye, (whoever) Have a nice night/day," from their TM friends.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 4, 2019)

To the flex team member: How did you even put the guest's OPU item in a location that doesn't exist? I had to look around in that section of Order Pickup hoping that the items were nearby, but nope they were nowhere to be found. I even checked the floor for the items, but they weren't there either. Fortunately, the guest wasn't that upset about it and we gave her a giftcard for the inconvenience. 
We need to have a conversation with whomever is in charge of flex because this is apparently the third time this has happened recently.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the flex team member: How did you even put the guest's OPU item in a location that doesn't exist? I had to look around in that section of Order Pickup hoping that the items were nearby, but nope they were nowhere to be found. I even checked the floor for the items, but they weren't there either. Fortunately, the guest wasn't that upset about it and we gave her a giftcard for the inconvenience.
> We need to have a conversation with whomever is in charge of flex because this is apparently the third time this has happened recently.


Could be in tsc.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2019)

TTOTL: I just want to thank you for being awesome. Some leads just give orders and do nothing else, but you go to every department and zone here and there wherever you can. It makes things easier for all of us, and it doesn’t go unappreciated.


----------



## NKG (Dec 4, 2019)

Ttotl-

Just because you are bored with your life, you don't need to instigate things between another leader and myself. I actually like that leader and want to be alot like them. Go back to your snap chats about how men don't know how valuable you are to them or whatever...


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 7, 2019)

TTSD:

Sir, could you please—oh I dunno—not wink at me?? It’s not even a ‘hey-looks-like-we-gotta-inside-joke’ wink dude. It’s just a creepy one.

I get it, you’re trying to flaunt your “charm” and “status” at us hourly-paid peasants. That golden necklace with your last name bolded and cursive just screams big ego man.

But just remember Mr. Store-Director-Who-Mayhaps-Be-Under-The-Influnce-Of-Something: we’re not impressed, give us some more respect actually


----------



## calimero (Dec 7, 2019)

Guest service : stop calling SFs to see if a guest’s Opu / drive up order is ready ... I don’t care if the guest is on the phone or in the store , if they didn’t receive an email stating that it was ready ! It is not ready !!!! And no I can not bypass the orders ...


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 7, 2019)

TTOTM(s). I get it, you accidentally broke open a multipack thinking it was to be broken out. NBD, happens to us all, but please would you fucking take care of it--repackage it, defect it, whatever instead of leaving it broken open in random carts in the backroom? Do your jobs, FFS.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 7, 2019)

calimero said:


> Guest service : stop calling SFs to see if a guest’s Opu / drive up order is ready ... I don’t care if the guest is on the phone or in the store , if they didn’t receive an email stating that it was ready ! It is not ready !!!! And no I can not bypass the orders ...


The guest makes us


----------



## SpilledTea (Dec 8, 2019)

TTOETL: Once again, you left 2 hours earlier than you said you would. It's super awesome to be the only key carrier in the store for 7 hours on a busy Saturday evening. I mean, who needs an actual duty-free meal period, right? 🙄


----------



## SpilledTea (Dec 8, 2019)

TTOTL: First off, you really need to watch the shit talking; have some freaking self awareness and realize a) the subject and b) your audience. I promise you that a lot more people have my back than yours. Why? Because I don't talk shit about everyone, I make sure that our team does their fair share and I help out everywhere. Secondly, you really think you have to "manage" my team for me? Forreals? Lady, we both know that that's a lie. Or you're delusional. 🤷🏻‍♀️ You were alone for years and it's not because you were handling your department, it's because you are insufferable to work with. Also? Why do you think our district stopped sending TLs to train with you? Because you're just too amazing? 🙄 I'm over your bullshit.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2019)

I will not work a gen merch closing shift on Saturday sorry no ma'am.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 9, 2019)

Eh, the only thing you really need to get done on a Saturday is ad takedown. The rest is gravy.


----------



## Antennae (Dec 10, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> The guest makes us


You can just fake the funk for ~2 minutes.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 10, 2019)

TTOTM: We get it, you think you're better than everyone, and you kiss our ETL's ass whenever possible so you can get away with whatever you want. Grow up, you're in your 60s and being a bully to minors to try to make yourself look better, while telling guests how much better you are than everyone you work with. You're pathetic.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2019)

V 42 said:


> TTOTM: We get it, you think you're better than everyone, and you kiss our ETL's ass whenever possible so you can get away with whatever you want. Grow up, you're in your 60s and being a bully to minors to try to make yourself look better, while telling guests how much better you are than everyone you work with. You're pathetic.


Surprised they haven’t made her an ETL yet...🙄


----------



## V 42 (Dec 10, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Surprised they haven’t made her an ETL yet...🙄


Oh, god...-knocks on wood immediately-


----------



## MareMichigan (Dec 12, 2019)

TTO(Seasonal)TM: Why don't you use those three braincells you rubbed together to get hired to remember that all the ice/snow removal stuff is but home improvement and actually learn where things are in your toys area instead of turning to me and asking, "This doesn't have a location/I don't know where H is/this is jewelry? Should I backstock it?" And then debate with me when I give you an answer


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 13, 2019)

TTOGATM: Look, I get it. We all get it.

Ringing up and dealing with awful guests suck.

Get on the register still. I’m absolutely pissed you turned off your light to “help” me clean the big ass spill when you were the only one with your light on. I had it handled. I knew where the spill stations are. I went ahead and took care of it. I called for additional assistance for a bigger broom and dustpan. It was resolved. You stood around the mess doing nothing but telling guests we’re closed because of a spill. I was using the MyCheckout killing the lines before you did this shit.

Now I hopped on a register and apologized for the inconvenience, and you STILL stood around doing nothing but explain to our SETL why it’s backed up and I called for additional cashiers because you did nothing other than breathe.

Oh wait, you did something other than breathe.

You said you were going to cover for SCO’s break when you came back from break.

So you’re back from break, and your light was still on when SCO needed to go to break. I asked if you were going to cover and you just said no.

Just no. With attitude, you ass.

What the fuck. I asked the seasonal TM if he could because he knew how to cover. He explained the situation that he’s originally on the second level, but they sent him down to kill the line and go on his break afterwards. All right, makes sense.

Suddenly, you snap at me to say the seasonal TM is going on break and then he’ll come back to cover SCO’s break.

1) No one fucking communicated this especially with the person who needs to go on break.

2) The seasonal TM could have explained that to me not you, so stay in your fucking lane.

3) Yo seasonal TM lay off the stink eye I didn’t command you to cover her break, I asked if you could

Nope, my shift has ended. I went ahead to let SCO know the situation and headed off. Ain’t looking back now


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 13, 2019)

To the SETL: It's rude to just text me and say come in prepared to do carts from 10:00 PM to closing without asking me. I don't know if the scheduled cart attendant has to leave early but you didn't even give me a choice. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't get your text and decline to do carts when I come in.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the SETL: It's rude to just text me and say come in prepared to do carts from 10:00 PM to closing without asking me. I don't know if the scheduled cart attendant has to leave early but you didn't even give me a choice. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't get your text and decline to do carts when I come in.


Idk if this is still the same under modernization but it used to be per the handbook if cart attendent wasn’t in, ETLs were supposed to do them (whether they actually did was another story lol)


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 13, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Idk if this is still the same under modernization but it used to be per the handbook if cart attendent wasn’t in, ETLs were supposed to do them (whether they actually did was another story lol)


In my store's case, I've seen the closing lead team member help out with carts on occasion but I've never seen an ETL do carts. I'm just frustrated with that SETL's attitude among other issues most team members have with her.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2019)

Our former Neptune STL used to always gather carts.  (Like that: GATHER?)  Most ETLs and TLs did too.  Captain always went out to hustle them in too.  It was cool, no big deal.  That was the old regime.  The new ones sucked at just about everything.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Captain always went out to hustle them in too.


Seeing this reminds me of the captain from how I met your mother (he always referred to himself as captain)


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2019)

Ahoy!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2019)

STOP

GENERAL

MERCHANDISE

SHIFTS

I CAN'T HANDLE THE MINDNUMBING BOREDOM.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 14, 2019)

If you don’t want boredom, ask to be put in toys 
We can never get too much support there.


----------



## Antennae (Dec 15, 2019)

1) can all of you who pull casepacks stop backstocking what you didn't need in casepack locations
2) if you take the last item from a partial casepack (that you probably made), take the box out of the location instead of leaving it for me to find and get mad about

Lol no backrook team.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 15, 2019)

SFS are the main offenders of both of those thing at my store, and the lack of backroom team wouldn't make a difference there.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 15, 2019)

TTOTM :  I accept that I am not socializing at work as much as you. But that doesn’t mean I m like that in nature. I have plenty of time outside my work to socialize. I come there to do my job and there is more than enough work for me to do every time. Note that I never complain about the workload  or  go overtime and still keeping lot of things go pending.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 15, 2019)

Backroom team is gone now, but at my store the backroom team pretty much _was _the SFS team. They knew that if they left partial case packs or any other kind of asshattery they were only hurting themselves. Good processes work like that, where the team has an incentive to do the right thing and not cause problems for themselves or the store. Now that backroom team is gone, and most of the veteran TMs quit, anything goes, apparently. Thank you, Modernization. For nothing.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 15, 2019)

I will admit to shoving a lot of opened boxes back into casepack locations recently. But, I only do it for Christmas candy. We have casepacks of that shit in almost every aisle. There is nowhere in its own aisle to actually put the backstock. It doesn't fit on the floor. We've been sent so much of that shit there is nothing actually good to do with it. Guest orders it? Fine. Take one out of the box that is on the top shelf of chem and relocate the rest right back there. Nothing else to do with it.  🤷‍♂️

Everything else is done right. But, Christmas candy? Nah. Fuck that shit. As long as it's located somewhere, it is what it is right now.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2019)

Antennae said:


> 1) can all of you who pull casepacks stop backstocking what you didn't need in casepack locations
> 2) if you take the last item from a partial casepack (that you probably made), take the box out of the location instead of leaving it for me to find and get mad about
> 
> Lol no backrook team.



Could you not backstock cases in front of other cases and actually follow fill groups. At least in my store yes we backstock partials to the same location. We label the box with the new count shut it and move on. We right now are averaging a que of 600 OPU orders we don't have time to make it pretty. But the empty boxes, I get just as pissed our newbies are idiots and I apologize but my TL is absent so unfortunately nothing will change until the seasonals leave.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Dec 15, 2019)

TTOTM...or actually SO many lately: could you please not job abandon? It's a real dick move especially when I don't have time to replace the shift. If you decide you don't want to work here, let us know so we can cover for it. My departments are just destroyed after this hellish weekend because of call ins and job abandonment.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 16, 2019)

SD, when you have been blasted by a guest for your attitude towards employees and also advised by HR, you might want to change.

But nope, you soldiered on, speaking rudely to everyone.  Please go find a job you actually can handle.


----------



## calimero (Dec 16, 2019)

To most of the seasonal : grow a freaking skin ...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 17, 2019)

TTOTM: If you literally just got off the walkie with the SETL, who clearly stated she'd be to the desk to back you up, you don't hit the frickin' additional assistance button a second later. 🙄


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2019)

StyleMaven1 said:


> TTOTM...or actually SO many lately: could you please not job abandon? It's a real dick move especially when I don't have time to replace the shift. If you decide you don't want to work here, let us know so we can cover for it. My departments are just destroyed after this hellish weekend because of call ins and job abandonment.


I still don't understand why people do that. To just stop showing up, I'm guessing it's a form of control or power or something? Like, I will show you assholes, I'm just not going to come to work anymore, and I'm not even going to tell you, bwahaha! Take that, Target!

Or maybe they are too timid or embarrassed? I don't know. I do know that this company is WAY too lenient on NCNS. One should be a final, two and you're gone, unless there are truly extenuating circumstances.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2019)

StyleMaven1 said:


> TTOTM...or actually SO many lately: could you please not job abandon?


Yep, in that vein TTOTM who job-abandoned: Thanks for the extra hours even tho several of us pulled doubles but Cha-ching!!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 17, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I still don't understand why people do that. To just stop showing up, I'm guessing it's a form of control or power or something? Like, I will show you assholes, I'm just not going to come to work anymore, and I'm not even going to tell you, bwahaha! Take that, Target!


Oh yeah, don't worry about it, seasonal people that literally just got hired...They only had to call five of us in because they were running on a less-than-skeleton crew. Ugh. I think people think it's going to be easy because it's retail, but then they get hired and realize they actually have to work hard for the money.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 18, 2019)

To the SETL: I'm sorry that I became frustrated when I told you I couldn't extend for tonight. I just wish you had told me at least 30 minutes before instead of right as I turned my light off and was taking my last guest at the registers. I know that things between us haven't been smooth but I hope we can work out our differences. 
To the two other front-end team members: I appreciate that you were willing to fill-in for carts since I just wasn't feeling right tonight and while I was feeling well enough to come in, I just preferred staying inside instead of being out in the cold.


----------



## NKG (Dec 22, 2019)

Ttotl-

TL " Hey team can someone help this guest in underwear"
STM " Womens, kids, or mens?"
TL " Womens"
At this point the lady has to be embarrassed
TL" She's wearing a black coat and on her way back there"
And now all the creepy guys in the store know who to look for...  

Why not just say intimates 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2019)

And there's no need for a description.  Only once in three years did the wrong guest grab me.  I'd walk up to the first guest I saw and fairly loudly asked "Are you the guest that asked for assistance?"  If they were, awesome, if not I'd continue on and the right guest would hear me as I asked guests in a projecting voice.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 22, 2019)

NKG said:


> Ttotl-
> 
> TL " Hey team can someone help this guest in underwear"
> STM " Womens, kids, or mens?"
> ...



I always just say sleepwear if the DBO isn't there to call by name. Style knows what that's code for.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 22, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I still don't understand why people do that. To just stop showing up, I'm guessing it's a form of control or power or something? Like, I will show you assholes, I'm just not going to come to work anymore, and I'm not even going to tell you, bwahaha! Take that, Target!
> 
> Or maybe they are too timid or embarrassed? I don't know. I do know that this company is WAY too lenient on NCNS. One should be a final, two and you're gone, unless there are truly extenuating circumstances.



In my hood jobs are plentiful so they take one, get a better offer and ghost the first one which is mot often us.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 22, 2019)

Intimates?

"I think most of our guests are in underwear. Or are you asking for someone to help the guest while wearing underwear? Because that _might_ rule me out."


----------



## NKG (Dec 22, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Intimates?
> 
> "I think most of our guests are in underwear. Or are you asking for someone to help the guest while wearing underwear? Because that _might_ rule me out."



The moral of my story was the guest needed help and we easily embarrassed her


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 22, 2019)

NKG said:


> The moral of my story was the guest needed help and we easily embarrassed her



On the  positive side, they could have said, "Can someone meet the guest in Panties?"
Then you would have had the guest fleeing the store.


----------



## NKG (Dec 23, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> On the  positive side, they could have said, "Can someone meet the guest in Panties?"
> Then you would have had the guest fleeing the store.



Tru..


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 24, 2019)

TTO SETL: I was on my way out after a long day when the 2 guests at photolab asked for my help. They were very upset I didnt know anything about photo or prepaid Shipt orders, since I just work Flex. 
So yes I offered to get the manager to send someone over, so they could see me speaking with someone instead of just walkie-ing out into the void. Yes, I know it was busy. Yes, you're already helping a cashier; I expected you to send someone who could help not rush off to do it yourself. Your attitude at me giving you a heads up that guests needed help was unjustified. Yelling at me to get the GM ETL or SD instead was uncalled for. I heard later you got pissy at one of the guests I pointed out, and that another one of the guests got upset at you going off on me and both reported you to my ETL. Serves you right.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 24, 2019)

TTOTL: yeah you got your ass reamed by the SD twice in one day for poor choices you made. Doesn’t mean you can throw me under the bus to my ETL the way that you did. Life tip - when you dig a massive hole for yourself you gotta start climbing, do not try and stand on someone else’s back to give you a boost up. I’m not carrying your weight. (Plus when I explained stuff to my ETL l I know you got called out again. Stop digging down!)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 30, 2019)

TTOTM: I really don’t appreciate you accusing me of printing the $5 pharmacy coupons for personal use. I could get fired for that! Not to mention, it was stapled to my rx WITH the receipt.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 30, 2019)

3LetterDevil said:


> TTOTM: I really don’t appreciate you accusing me of printing the $5 pharmacy coupons for personal use. I could get fired for that! Not to mention, it was stapled to my rx WITH the receipt.


They must be idiots. Brush it off.


----------



## Staffwoman (Dec 30, 2019)

To all those team members who choose not use the wave or crown/stacker. Don't stand there and watch me do it for you as if it's a spectator show. Go do my work since I'm helping you. "But I'm scared to use it." Well, not doing it isn't helping. You aren't moving plutonium. If you can drive a Ford extended cab F150, you can drive the wave.


----------



## CrypticTM (Dec 31, 2019)

TTOTM who takes a 45 when they're supposed to be taking a 15 while in charge of OPUs leading to missed goals on an otherwise perfect goal week: Go fuck yourself


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 31, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> TTOTM who takes a 45 when they're supposed to be taking a 15 while in charge of OPUs leading to missed goals on an otherwise perfect goal week: Go fuck yourself


Oof. I have a guy who will be doing OPU and will go back up on a lane _voluntarily_ and I'm about ready to slap him. Missed goal times, other Ship people covering for him who are busy with other things...he acts as if the front end is his domain instead of, ya know, picking orders.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 1, 2020)

NKG said:


> TL " Hey team can someone help this guest in underwear"


I ask for someone in apparel to assist a guest near intimates or sleepwear.  No need to embarrass the guest.  Same with a guest shopping in HBA and asking for certain products, like lactation or morning sickness HBA products that are in Mom & Baby.  Ask that DBO to go to channel 2 on the walkie.  Let's be a little tactful, yes?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 1, 2020)

TTOTM, who happens to work in what used to be included in my area - gee, thanks for actually staying and finishing your truck push today so I could keep working on my sales planners for the week.  Because you dashed off yesterday, leaving a mess of repacks and back stock for me to finish up, I was unable to work on my own stuff.  It wouldn't bother me so much if you could at least leave things neat and organized so I could easily jump in and quickly finish it off.  But no, it was a jumbled mess so it took me half again as long as it should have.  No wonder you can't finish your work - which wasn't nearly as much as yesterday and yet you were set to leave me with twice as much before an LOD talked you into staying - before your scheduled out-time.  Really, step up and figure it out or move on.  I'm sorry you don't like how modernization has worked out for you, but that doesn't mean you can take your resentment out on me.
Ok, end of rant.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 1, 2020)

Is he leaving early? Or is he leaving at his scheduled time, rather than extending past his schedule?


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks SD for micromanaging the "Back To Routine" set but not actually realizing you can't just set without condensing Christmas and cleaning the area. Is all that included in the set times? No? Well then, who was supposed to do it?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 2, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Is he leaving early? Or is he leaving at his scheduled time, rather than extending past his schedule?


Sorry, that wasn't clear.  TM left at scheduled out time on Monday, leaving a jumbled mess.  TM was set to leave at scheduled out time on Tuesday, before LOD talked them into staying to finish - which took 1 1/2 hours.  TM agreed to stay slightly past scheduled out time today, but still didn't finish.  They're slow and inefficient, and have no interest in picking up the pace or working more efficiently.  Very unhappy with modernization and I think this is some passive-aggressive behavior in response.  And yay!  It falls to me, usually, to pick up the slack.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 2, 2020)

TTOTM - Put your own shelves away !  So annoying to have a day off and find 2 dozen shelves loose on the floor all over the fixture room.  I don’t have time to pick up after you and now my back is killing me from climbing the ladder to hang YOUR shelves.


----------



## FriedTL (Jan 2, 2020)

TTOTL, stop using buggies and hand baskets for things that you don't want to deal with and then shoving them in the backroom. We do not let our TMs use them, so set an example and stop using them yourself. I do not want to have to explain to the DSD when he randomly shows up why they are there.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 2, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Sorry, that wasn't clear.  TM left at scheduled out time on Monday, leaving a jumbled mess.  TM was set to leave at scheduled out time on Tuesday, before LOD talked them into staying to finish - which took 1 1/2 hours.  TM agreed to stay slightly past scheduled out time today, but still didn't finish.  They're slow and inefficient, and have no interest in picking up the pace or working more efficiently.  Very unhappy with modernization and I think this is some passive-aggressive behavior in response.  And yay!  It falls to me, usually, to pick up the slack.


I can understand wanting to string him up on the steel by his toes, but the expectation that he will extend (and anyone else ever asked to extend) is kinda silly.  People schedule life around work when work hours are irregular time.  Unless salary, expecting someone to put their scheduled-around-work life through a corkscrew to fit around additional unplanned for hours had better involve treating them like gold so they are willing to do so, and being big enough to accept a no without retribution.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 3, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I can understand wanting to string him up on the steel by his toes, but the expectation that he will extend (and anyone else ever asked to extend) is kinda silly.  People schedule life around work when work hours are irregular time.  Unless salary, expecting someone to put their scheduled-around-work life through a corkscrew to fit around additional unplanned for hours had better involve treating them like gold so they are willing to do so, and being big enough to accept a no without retribution.


I think maybe you're misunderstanding my frustration.  This TM doesn't like the changes modernization has brought to their job.  I get that - a lot of us don't.  My problem is that instead of trying to do these new things (to them) in a way so as to finish up on time, they sort of meander around, taking lots - lots! - of extra steps and really, as I think about it, kind of trying to make things take longer.  Since I've done way more push than this TM has, I've tried offering suggestions; they were not well received so I backed off.  Some people like to figure things out on their own and that's fine.  Except they haven't figured it out and don't appear interested in figuring it out.  That's what I'm frustrated about.
I don't expect this TM to ever stay extra if that's inconvenient.  I do expect them to actually try to do a good job, and I don't think they are.  They're not doing what they hired in for and they're mad about it and tough rocks for everyone else.  Unfortunately for me, because of the area where we both work, I'm in the direct line of the fall-out.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 3, 2020)

Well that goes back to stinging him up by his toes. Just don't ask to extend. Ask to see if someone else more efficient can be allowed to come in. Same hours as extending his shift.


----------



## CrypticTM (Jan 3, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> Oof. I have a guy who will be doing OPU and will go back up on a lane _voluntarily_ and I'm about ready to slap him. Missed goal times, other Ship people covering for him who are busy with other things...he acts as if the front end is his domain instead of, ya know, picking orders.


That's pretty bad  Like, bear minimum, anyone doing OPUs needs to communicate if they're moved to another task or need additional help.  But voluntarily moving yourself out without consulting a lead or ETL is a big no  The one team member I was mentioning likes to not show up on days they're scheduled for OPUs or go home "sick" after discovering they're scheduled for OPUs.  I'm surprised they haven't been written up for their behavior because of heir attendance/lack of communication/extended breaks this fourth quarter in regards to OPUs.  They really fucked us over.  I'm pretty sure from Black Friday to Christmas they had at least 5 callouts and 3 days they left early after discovering they were scheduled for OPU.  Why have a job if you aren't going to show up for it?  The kicker was they were a core team member...they weren't a seasonal.  Thats ridiculous.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 3, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I think maybe you're misunderstanding my frustration.  This TM doesn't like the changes modernization has brought to their job.  I get that - a lot of us don't.  My problem is that instead of trying to do these new things (to them) in a way so as to finish up on time, they sort of meander around, taking lots - lots! - of extra steps and really, as I think about it, kind of trying to make things take longer.  Since I've done way more push than this TM has, I've tried offering suggestions; they were not well received so I backed off.  Some people like to figure things out on their own and that's fine.  Except they haven't figured it out and don't appear interested in figuring it out.  That's what I'm frustrated about.
> I don't expect this TM to ever stay extra if that's inconvenient.  I do expect them to actually try to do a good job, and I don't think they are.  They're not doing what they hired in for and they're mad about it and tough rocks for everyone else.  Unfortunately for me, because of the area where we both work, I'm in the direct line of the fall-out.


 Sounds like this TM needs his performance managed, either to get better or get out. Then maybe you won’t need to extend or have someone else come in. Maybe.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 4, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Ask to see if someone else more efficient can be allowed to come in.





CrosstrainInsane said:


> Sounds like this TM needs his performance managed, either to get better or get out. Then maybe you won’t need to extend or have someone else come in. Maybe.


I've had a conversation recently with my TL and I don't think she was aware of the extent of the problem.  We'll see what, if anything, happens.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 6, 2020)

To the market team member: You didn't have to be so rude when I asked for your help backstocking in market. I had never worked in market before let alone even been to the area where backstocked items were located. I hope I'm not asked to work in market that much anymore.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the market team member: You didn't have to be so rude when I asked for your help backstocking in market. I had never worked in market before let alone even been to the area where backstocked items were located. I hope I'm not asked to work in market that much anymore.


Sorry that happened to you. It’s probably not personal, its just that time of the year when hours are cut and some TMs seem to feel that anyone sent to work in their area is taking their hours, and some people are just territorial and don’t want anyone else working in their area in any case. Of course, some people are just asshats. Hope you don’t have to work with that one again. Good luck!


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 6, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Sorry that happened to you. It’s probably not personal, its just that time of the year when hours are cut and some TMs seem to feel that anyone sent to work in their area is taking their hours, and some people are just territorial and don’t want anyone else working in their area in any case. Of course, some people are just asshats. Hope you don’t have to work with that one again. Good luck!


Yeah, I agree with everything you said and he even seemed friendly when we were having lunch together during the same shift. He also could have been stressed from the expectations put on him by leadership and been more concerned with his own work which I get. 
This was two Sundays ago, on December 29th which was still when we had a lot of hours so I'm guessing I won't be asked to work there from now on since hours will be cut.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 7, 2020)

TTOTM: Yes, I know that you're really a GM DBO and not a fulfillment TM. However, you were scheduled for fulfillment. Yes, I also know leadership was hoping you wouldn't have to do any fulfillment and they could have you just work your area. That was the plan because fulfillment had the hours to give. That's fine. But, when I call you into fulfillment to help with OPUs, you need to drop what you're doing and jump in right away. That's the deal: We'll use extra fulfillment hours to pad GM TMs' hours until payroll picks up, but I get to call them into fulfillment when needed. If you don't like it, the hours can always go to someone else, like say a real fulfillment TM.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 9, 2020)

TTOTL: please stop fucking people various places around the store.  Do you really think people haven’t noticed aside from the person who called you out that mysteriously got fired just days later?  Those of us who know would prefer to _not_ know which TM you’ve stuck your dick in on the clock.  Hope people really do call the hotline on you cause you deserve it.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok so stuff like that used to happen at my old job (never mind how I know 😉), but there were a lot of places to hide and not near as many people. I can't think of any place in my store where I'd feel at all safe getting my swerve on - there are people all over the place, no privacy.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh this TL knows nobody will see where they choose.  They have inside knowledge of that much.  They’ve been discovered at least once, that I can tell you.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 10, 2020)

I wish there was this kind of drama at my store lmao we’re all so boring


----------



## calimero (Jan 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Ok so stuff like that used to happen at my old job (never mind how I know 😉), but there were a lot of places to hide and not near as many people. I can't think of any place in my store where I'd feel at all safe getting my swerve on - there are people all over the place, no privacy.



The family bathroom by pharmacy ! 
That was the hideout for an ETL and a GSA years ago ... they both got fired ...


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bathrooms and fitting rooms are pretty much the places without cameras.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm thinking more along the lines of places were you both could slip in and out without anyone noticing you. Our bathrooms and Fitting Room are pretty high traffic areas, it would be difficult to go in and come out undetected. Especially single stall bathrooms, if someone's waiting and you both walk out, well, yeah. But where there's a will, there's a way...😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 10, 2020)

At the store I worked at before Spot, two of the execs were using their office for their extracurricular activities, and were caught with their pants down, literally. Both were said to be “leaving to pursue opportunities in another field”, as if management thought the rank and file didn’t know what was going on...😂😂😂


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 10, 2020)

calimero said:


> The family bathroom by pharmacy !
> That was the hideout for an ETL and a GSA years ago ... they both got fired ...


Oh my word.  This is my DBO area and I already know far more than I really want to about some TM's bathroom habits.  I don't think I could stand the idea of two TMs (or TLs or whatever) carrying on in there.  And besides that, I'm at a loss as to think of a less lovely place for hanky-panky.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 11, 2020)

Cleaning crew closet is apparently one of the go tos at my store.  Literally caught them with their pants down.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 11, 2020)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Cleaning crew closet is apparently one of the go tos at my store.  Literally caught them with their pants down.



TM #1: "What's that noise coming from the Cleaning Crew Closet?"

TM #2: "Someone must have turned on the buffer."


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 11, 2020)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Cleaning crew closet is apparently one of the go tos at my store.  Literally caught them with their pants down.


Seriously?  The place with the bucket drain basin in the floor and where extra paper towel rolls and TP and trash bags are, along with chemicals and all that?  Ew.  Just ew.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, ours...stinks. I can't ever imagine needing sex that badly.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 11, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Seriously?  The place with the bucket drain basin in the floor and where extra paper towel rolls and TP and trash bags are, along with chemicals and all that?  Ew.  Just ew.


Plus ours is located near TSC, right next to the AP office. 

Now the AP office, THAT was a great spot at my old company. We kept that place locked down tight and only those invited in were allowed to explore beyond the threshold, lol. Aside from the store manager, of course, but they didn't pop by too often.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 12, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Seriously?  The place with the bucket drain basin in the floor and where extra paper towel rolls and TP and trash bags are, along with chemicals and all that?  Ew.  Just ew.


We have two closets for their supplies. The tiny gross room up front that could be a backdrop for a slasher flick, and the large clean room in back that has lots of shelves and the (floor) buffer and less people around. Still nasty, but less need for high doses of antibiotics.


happygoth said:


> Plus ours is located near TSC, right next to the AP office.
> 
> Now the AP office, THAT was a great spot at my old company. We kept that place locked down tight and only those invited in were allowed to explore beyond the threshold, lol. Aside from the store manager, of course, but they didn't pop by too often.


Our TSS and I were chatting about something completely unrelated and we ended up talking about cameras. I laughed and asked how many they had in their office which just made them laugh (also made the seasonal by us nervous for some reason). Then I shrugged innocently and reminded them my office isn’t allowed to be in view of a camera, even tho the best place for one would be over the timeclock.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 12, 2020)

People out here fucking in the pharmacy bathroom and that’s my designated puke spot since it’s private and roomy lol (I throw up when I get stressed out and I get stressed at work a lot lol)


----------



## happygoth (Jan 12, 2020)

JAShands said:


> We have two closets for their supplies. The tiny gross room up front that could be a backdrop for a slasher flick, and the large clean room in back that has lots of shelves and the (floor) buffer and less people around. Still nasty, but less need for high doses of antibiotics.



We have one in the backroom too, but like our fixture room, the front is a cage with wooden doors - no privacy.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> We have one in the backroom too, but like our fixture room, the front is a cage with wooden doors - no privacy.



Ours is like this, too.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> We have one in the backroom too, but like our fixture room, the front is a cage with wooden doors - no privacy.





IWishIKnew said:


> Ours is like this, too.


Ours, too. Now I know why...😂😂😂


----------



## JAShands (Jan 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> We have one in the backroom too, but like our fixture room, the front is a cage with wooden doors - no privacy.


Ours has two heavy doors. But it’s literally a room in our fire tunnel. Still not a good place for a quickie  🤮


----------



## rd123 (Jan 12, 2020)

But why do they want to go for it when they are at work? There are million other places they could go without the fear of being caught.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 12, 2020)

Exhibitionism. Which means they wouldn't care too much about privacy.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 12, 2020)

If one or both are cheating, work provides the perfect cover - no need to come up with excuses about where you're going or why you weren't home or didn't answer your phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Leo47 said:


> People out here fucking in the pharmacy bathroom and that’s my designated puke spot since it’s private and roomy lol (I throw up when I get stressed out and I get stressed at work a lot lol)


If you’re in a state with sick time, go home early and use it up when you do that!


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 14, 2020)

Hon, I know you were a TL at your tiny Target before you moved here, but now you're one of us.  And that means, get going on selling red cards.  You've been here months and haven't sold one!


----------



## rd123 (Jan 15, 2020)

TTOTM.. I’m happy that you got another job and will be gone in couple of weeks. But please take care of your aisles and backroom as I might end up doing your job soon. I was working there today and I’m getting a panic attack seeing how things are over pushed and misplaced as if there is no meaning for the locations. Not to mention the overflowing backroom .  hopefully I’ll get some help  to fix those 5 aisles before they hand it over to me 🤞


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 16, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> TM #1: "What's that noise coming from the Cleaning Crew Closet?"
> 
> TM #2: "Someone must have turned on the buffer."


I mean that’s basically how I discovered them.  Heard noises coming from there that didn’t sound right and stupidly investigated what I was hearing.  Have a feeling it was the guy that chose the spot because the girl definitely wouldn’t have chosen that sort of spot, too gross for her liking.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 19, 2020)

TTOETL: Thank you for acknowledging that all of the efforts I’ve put in towards guiding the Team (and Leaders) lately have been a huge help towards ~your~ bounceback. It isn’t my first rodeo but it is yours. You’re confident about our upcoming meeting due to a lot of things I’ve set in motion and that’s great. It was just really nice to hear you say it, it felt really amazing to hear the little things get credit. 😊


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jan 27, 2020)

To all those TMs on the unload : I tried to tell you the more you give Target the more they take away little by little. I wasn't surprised when your hours and days were cut. You guys get the job done so fast. You deserve so much more than Target treats you!


----------



## JAShands (Jan 27, 2020)

Our old Flow team is our current DBO team. They’re getting more than double the hours of our old Hardlines TMs, who are now just closers. Unless they knew FF. I’m slowly teaching them so they can pick up more shifts and stay later to help pack on the days we get slammed. Did I mention half our old HL are now just guest advocates too? 🙄


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 28, 2020)

I had to walk over to stationery today to give guest service to a guest waiting at guest service. The announcement was made on the walkie. I walk over there and the DBO of stationery is pushing. After helping the guest, I asked her (not that I'm her boss) why she didn't answer the call for help in her area. 

"Oh, I leave my walkie turned down so I don't get interrupted." Oh, like I have nothing to do? Next time, I'm ignoring it too.


----------



## GRC (Jan 29, 2020)

TTOTM, I have no idea why you suddenly quit out of nowhere, after recently quitting your other job to work here full time because you liked it here better, but you could have at least had the decency to tell someone you were quitting instead of leaving everyone in the dark wondering why you didn't show up for multiple shifts in a row, and creating more work for everyone else.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 29, 2020)

Just quit?  who gives a rats ass, nobody is that critical to the operation.  Someone else will come along.  Crap doesn't get pushed today?  Maybe it will get pushed tomorrow!  Maybe not.  It's not your problem.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 29, 2020)

But perhaps it is their problem. Ghosting is bad behavior and folks have every right to be upset about it. It leaves people hanging and causes others to have to pick up the slack. It's just bad form, but of course the one who ghosted doesn't care because they've moved on. But to say that someone just not showing up for work anymore is no big deal is silly. Of course people are going to be pissed.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 31, 2020)

I do wonder how many people who ghosted and it was a shock because they didn't seem that type of person were later found days long dead.


----------



## rd123 (Feb 4, 2020)

To all those TMs who over push things in my aisles, WHY it’s so hard to back stock!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 4, 2020)

At a guess, 1) it's time consuming and there's not enough time in a shift when all other tasks are added in, and 2) it's an exercise in futility because the same amount will be pulled the next day, straight from the wacos they were put in, then day 3 the stuff backstocked on day 2 will be pulled, then day 4 and on until the TMs give up and put it somewhere on the floor.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 4, 2020)

rd123 said:


> To all those TMs who over push things in my aisles, WHY it’s so hard to back stock!!!!


Backstock is a four-letter word in my lexicon. Won't do it. Flex baby flex.


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 13, 2020)

To That TM. You got me a pair of  muck boots and a bottle of fine wine. Thank you I’ve enjoyed them both. A legacy from our store is that we always passed it on.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 15, 2020)

To the guest advocate: I'm a little frustrated that you won't do self-checkout if you're only scheduled there once or twice a week. Since no one took your shift when you put it on the swap shift board, I had to come in earlier than scheduled and take a double shift from 1:00 PM to 12:00 AM. 
Do you really hate self-checkout that much that you would be willing to not come in when you are scheduled over there?


----------



## Priceslasher (Feb 15, 2020)

rd123 said:


> To all those TMs who over push things in my aisles, WHY it’s so hard to back stock!!!!


Hate to say this at least there is product on the shelf... 🤣


----------



## rd123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Priceslasher said:


> Hate to say this at least there is product on the shelf... 🤣


What if it is the only product on that shelf instead of 3 other products that’s been stuck in the backroom forever??😬😬😂


----------



## rd123 (Feb 16, 2020)

For example ,there are 4 different products of same brand  . Even when all are in stock, only because someone filled the whole area with just one type , someone decides to let it be like that and if that someone is really nice he backstock it else just put in somewhere so that no one can ever find it . Yesterday I found atleast 5-6 cases of snacks with no location. Again I cannot blame anyone as market is struggling with pushing truck and all backlogs . Whoever is available at that moment is pulled in to market and everyone hates to push market (don’t know why)!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 16, 2020)

Or, rather than fix all the stuff in the wrong place, they put the stuff they have in another empty (wrong) spot, compounding the problem, pissing off guests/TMs/flex TMs who can't find shit or see something at the wrong price (and either don't buy it because it's "too expensive" or get pissed at the register when it rings up for more than the shelf label) and on and on.

Don't overfill. Flex only when shit is being discontinued, or as endcaps. It's not that hard. Backstocking is not that hard. Trying to deal with the cascade of annoying shit from overfilling shelves is harder.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 16, 2020)

TTOTL: For the love of holy god, you are the biggest walking contradiction of yourself that I've ever seen, not to mention totally incompetent at your job. You treat your team like children and lecture us for not getting RedCards all the time. Well, it's definitely not from lack of trying or asking, it's that you want to CYA for your awful leadership.

Also, talking crap about your team within earshot isn't going to inspire them to produce results for you...🙄🙄🙄 Still wonder how on God's green earth you got promoted.


----------



## Priceslasher (Feb 17, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Or, rather than fix all the stuff in the wrong place, they put the stuff they have in another empty (wrong) spot, compounding the problem, pissing off guests/TMs/flex TMs who can't find shit or see something at the wrong price (and either don't buy it because it's "too expensive" or get pissed at the register when it rings up for more than the shelf label) and on and on.
> 
> Don't overfill. Flex only when shit is being discontinued, or as endcaps. It's not that hard. Backstocking is not that hard. Trying to deal with the cascade of annoying shit from overfilling shelves is harder.


Yes!!!! What a way to manage to piss your entire store off! I’ve had the pleasure for the last year now dealing with that guest that creates the line and ticks of more guests which then gets a team I’m gonna need a backup which leads to the fireworks...what a cycle.


----------



## Priceslasher (Feb 17, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTL: For the love of holy god, you are the biggest walking contradiction of yourself that I've ever seen, not to mention totally incompetent at your job. You treat your team like children and lecture us for not getting RedCards all the time. Well, it's definitely not from lack of trying or asking, it's that you want to CYA for your awful leadership.
> 
> Also, talking crap about your team within earshot isn't going to inspire them to produce results for you...🙄🙄🙄 Still wonder how on God's green earth you got promoted.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Feb 20, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I do wonder how many people who ghosted and it was a shock because they didn't seem that type of person were later found days long dead.



We had two last year. Both had near perfect attendance. One committed suicide and we didn’t know for 2 weeks. The other died in a car accident on their way to work. We found out 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Feb 20, 2020)

TTOTM: Would it hurt to shower after work? Based on the car you drive you’re definitely not homeless. But for f*cks sake you smell so bad I can’t stand to be down the same aisle as you. And please don’t breathe on me, your breath  smells like something long ago died and rotted away. It makes me gag. Myself and other TMs (and even a few guest) have complained but to no avail.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2020)

Prolly the most effective way to keep Karens at bay.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 20, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Backstock is a four-letter word in my lexicon. Won't do it. Flex baby flex.


It sells when it on floor vs being backstocked. Chances are it will sell better if a guest wants more of it, you won't be bothered to get more from backroom. Saving you more time.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 20, 2020)

You had ONE fucking job that had to be done by close for the next day's visit when you clocked in at 3 p.m. How the hell did you NOT get it done? I really appreciated having to explain it to the visitors without having to throw you under the bus. Shit like this, and your constant need to be talking to ANYONE all the time, is why no one wants you on their team and why my team is stuck with you.😠😠😠😠😠😠


----------



## SmallFormatRat (Feb 22, 2020)

TTO Guest Relations TM: maybe I denied the return for a valid 209 issue and just because the “guest” called you to bitch about me denying an already returned item DOES NOT mean that you should just tell me to complete the return with an override code


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 22, 2020)

SmallFormatRat said:


> TTO Guest Relations TM: maybe I denied the return for a valid 209 issue and just because the “guest” called you to bitch about me denying an already returned item DOES NOT mean that you should just tell me to complete the return with an override code


You can just say “sorry, I cannot do that. If you are able to process a refund on your end, you can, I am not able to. Sorry.”

if they ask to speak to a GSTL just say “sorry, they are not able to either.” (Obv make sure you’re on the same page w said GSTL)

they act like they’re the boss of us but they are not. I’ve done the above before and if you say it firmly they will back down.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 23, 2020)

TTOTM - I hope the right person finds out you took LOA because you got a better paying TEMP job.  
That is not allowed and I hope you get fired for it.
you left us with no notice right when you got really behind in your work - we are not enjoying cleaning up your mess while you come in daily to gloat how good your new gig is.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 24, 2020)

YoNanas said:


> It sells when it on floor vs being backstocked. Chances are it will sell better if a guest wants more of it, you won't be bothered to get more from backroom. Saving you more time.



Not necessarily. If there is a lot of them on the shelf, then the guest might think "I can wait a few more days/weeks and think about it and then maybe it will go on sale". They also might wonder if the product is any good because if there are so many then it must not be selling well. If there are only a few then they might think "I better buy this right now or else it might be gone"


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Feb 25, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Not necessarily. If there is a lot of them on the shelf, then the guest might think "I can wait a few more days/weeks and think about it and then maybe it will go on sale". They also might wonder if the product is any good because if there are so many then it must not be selling well. If there are only a few then they might think "I better buy this right now or else it might be gone"


This is such a good argument for not overstocking/flexing and I try to point it out as much as possible. I feel like the counter-argument you quoted is also really good but the ultimate answer depends on the department. Something like market, HBA where people might be more compelled to stock up on multiple of the same thing the prior argument is best. In style, I personally believe having 80 of the same thing on the floor is a sales killer, and I really wish Target knew it lol.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 28, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Not necessarily. If there is a lot of them on the shelf, then the guest might think "I can wait a few more days/weeks and think about it and then maybe it will go on sale". They also might wonder if the product is any good because if there are so many then it must not be selling well. If there are only a few then they might think "I better buy this right now or else it might be gone"



If there are only a few left they more often think "what's wrong with these that no one bought them."

Except during 4th quarter, then your argument applies.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 28, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> If there are only a few left they more often think "what's wrong with these that no one bought them."
> 
> Except during 4th quarter, then your argument applies.


Depends a lot on what it is and the condition of the packaging.  If it looks old or beat up, then I'd wonder what's wrong with it.  And that's one reason that I get peeved about inappropriate flexing and overstocking - packaging that gets damaged because the product falls off the shelf or peg too many times often means that thing ends up going salvage or being defected out.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 3, 2020)

To the 9 team members who (allegedly) called out on Saturday night: Thanks for making our night a lot harder than it should have been. We had long lines at the registers and 12(!!) carts of reshop that were left over at the end of the night. I have no idea if someone in leadership was chewed out by district team lead for leaving carts with reshop in them. One of the team leads thanked us for our efforts and acknowledged by walkie that this was one of the most difficult nights she's experienced in her 10+ years at Spot.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Mar 9, 2020)

TTOETL: I get that making your sole SFS/OPU person run out drive ups seemed like a good decision at the time...but maybe we should be rethinking that. 

For one, half the time I'm on the opposite side of the store and have to sprint my way to the hold area when the guests go *beepbeep**honkhonk* like the heathens they are. And of course if I walkie out for help there's radio silence 90% of the time.

And for two, when I go on my lunch no one pays attention! A drive up sat outside for 8min today, called the store only to get no answer, and I had to handle it when I clocked back in. I walkied I was going on lunch. 3 leaders saw me on lunch. You and everyone else in the store just paid 0 attention to everything, as per usual. And I'm getting pretty sick of it.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 10, 2020)

To that cashier: How didn't you notice that the spider wrap was still left on the tv until the guest was leaving the store? The guest only realized the issue when the gates near the exit started beeping as she tried to exit and then came to me in order to have the spider wrap removed.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Mar 10, 2020)

TTETLs:

I may not be a fan of how management is done at our store, but a lot of you certainly demonstrated significant compassion for the situation to how my glasses broke then left me horribly nearsighted for a good couple weeks on top of my brother being hospitalized during that couple of weeks.

I already thanked you and expressed a lot of my gratitude in-person, but I still couldn’t have been more grateful for the gift card yall provided that covered the glass frames expense at Target Optical.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 15, 2020)

To all the sales floor TMs who have been responding to backup calls during this covid-19 madness: *THANK YOU!!!* After the first few days you would think we could get a couple of more cashiers added to the schedule - but nope. We have exceeded our sales goals every day for the past week and I’m sure your areas are looking bad since you have been stuck on a checklane for half of your shift. If the SETL at your store hasn’t thanked you please know it’s probably because they are loosing their minds. As a SCO attendant (who has had lines all week) please know I see you and I appreciate the help.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 15, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> TTOETL: I get that making your sole SFS/OPU person run out drive ups seemed like a good decision at the time...but maybe we should be rethinking that.
> 
> For one, half the time I'm on the opposite side of the store and have to sprint my way to the hold area when the guests go *beepbeep**honkhonk* like the heathens they are. And of course if I walkie out for help there's radio silence 90% of the time.
> 
> And for two, when I go on my lunch no one pays attention! A drive up sat outside for 8min today, called the store only to get no answer, and I had to handle it when I clocked back in. I walkied I was going on lunch. 3 leaders saw me on lunch. You and everyone else in the store just paid 0 attention to everything, as per usual. And I'm getting pretty sick of it.


Our Guest Service team members take out the Drive Ups.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Mar 15, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> Our Guest Service team members take out the Drive Ups.


We have an integrated service desk, meaning in my store the first 3 lanes are "guest service" and any and all cashiers/backups can jump on them. So, no actual guest service team members and anyone up there is doing regular checkouts on top of anything else. 

Front end is therefore understaffed and overwhelmed so...SFS got control of drive ups. Making us, an already understaffed and overwhelmed department, do the extra work so they could blame all time-related metrics on one team


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 15, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> We have an integrated service desk, meaning in my store the first 3 lanes are "guest service" and any and all cashiers/backups can jump on them. So, no actual guest service team members and anyone up there is doing regular checkouts on top of anything else.
> 
> Front end is therefore understaffed and overwhelmed so...SFS got control of drive ups. Making us, an already understaffed and overwhelmed department, do the extra work so they could blame all time-related metrics on one team



I'd be showing them just how fucking slow I can walk taking out those drive ups. Let the metrics go red as hell and the DSD will put his foot down to stop that nonsense.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Mar 15, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I'd be showing them just how fucking slow I can walk taking out those drive ups. Let the metrics go red as hell and the DSD will put his foot down to stop that nonsense.


Honestly, about where I'm at. It takes a minute minimum to walk from one side of the store to order pickup. 30 seconds to grab all the items, add another 15 to get out the door...2min goal times are a thing of the past, and I'm past caring.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 15, 2020)

TTOETL: thanks for dipping out 2 hours early, leaving me as the only key carrier for my whole (closing) shift (not like we're busy or anything) without even bothering to fill the multiple call outs from your team. Much appreciated, douche canoe. 😐


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 16, 2020)

TTOTM: Stop transferring calls to the paper dept. We are out of paper. Any paper we do have is for the guests already in the store, no holds, and no, they can't pay for it over the phone and then come pick it up. Tell the guest all that up front (suggest they try OPU!!) instead of wasting your time, the guest's time, and the dept's time.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 25, 2020)

TTOSD: Thank you for setting side toilet paper from our MONDAY truck for our elderly guests!! The lack of any PIPOs on Tuesday was terrible luck. You’re amazing for forward thinking and the store and community appreciate you! 😊


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 25, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> TTOTM: Stop transferring calls to the paper dept. We are out of paper. Any paper we do have is for the guests already in the store, no holds, and no, they can't pay for it over the phone and then come pick it up. Tell the guest all that up front (suggest they try OPU!!) instead of wasting your time, the guest's time, and the dept's time.


What the fuck is that TM smoking??  Paying over the phone was a no no before COVID-19, and high demand items couldn't be held either.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2020)

JAShands said:


> TTOSD: Thank you for setting side toilet paper from our MONDAY truck for our elderly guests!! The lack of any PIPOs on Tuesday was terrible luck. You’re amazing for forward thinking and the store and community appreciate you! 😊


We did the same.  Bread, milk, wipes, TP, Kleenex, eggs, etc.


----------



## NKG (Apr 1, 2020)

Ttopml

It is beyond annoying if you follow me into the FDC trailer to ask if we got something. Wait like everyone else or ask me when I'm not trying to unload while juggle a Dumbass driver. 

That is all..


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 2, 2020)

TTOHRETL. Thanks for calling to check up on me today. Yes, I called out for my Sunday & Wednesday shifts, but that was because my husband was in the hospital for non-COVID-related reasons and not because I was ill or too anxious to come in. Yes, I am a bit anxious, because my job at Target does present the greatest risk to my family, but needs must and if I were really that concerned I would take an LOA. I'm not scheduled until next Thursday, thanks to previous (now cancelled) plans to visit my sister for the weekend, so that's plenty of time for my hubbie to recover fully and I'll be back in then, no worries. You're a good egg and I'm glad I have the leadership I do at my store and I know if I ever do feel the need to take an LOA I'll be able to do so without question and that means a lot.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2020)

To the Assets Protection Specialist: What am I supposed to do if I "offer service" to the guest and they say they don't need help if I suspect they didn't scan all of their items? I'm glad that you were receipt-checking and caught them but I don't have that ability as I'm not AP. In addition, it's really difficult to watch for those things when I'm busy wiping down the registers after every guest so I'd appreciate it if you would back off a little bit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 5, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the Assets Protection Specialist: What am I supposed to do if I "offer service" to the guest and they say they don't need help if I suspect they didn't scan all of their items? I'm glad that you were receipt-checking and caught them but I don't have that ability as I'm not AP. In addition, it's really difficult to watch for those things when I'm busy wiping down the registers after every guest so I'd appreciate it if you would back off a little bit.


Guest service the guest and tell AP that you guest serviced them and suspect theft. All you can do


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest service the guest and tell AP that you guest serviced them and suspect theft. All you can do


Yes, and I think it's ridiculous that he was telling me to "intimidate" the guests and to not be scared of them when I suspect guests did something suspicious. It's AP's responsibility to watch for these things and at my store, it seems like they're passing some of their responsibility onto me when they don't expect that of other team members when they are at self-checkout.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2020)

Helping out AP by observing and reporting guests are part of a TMs responsibilities, but intimidating the guests, even the suspicious ones, doesn’t seem to mesh well with Spot’s guest service policies, and AP should know that “guest servicing” is as far as you are allowed to go. If the guest complains, guess who will get talked to? Not AP...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 5, 2020)

Intimidating the guest is a termable offense lol. Maybe bring up to your lead?


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Helping out AP by observing and reporting guests are part of a TMs responsibilities, but intimidating the guests, even the suspicious ones, doesn’t seem to mesh well with Spot’s guest service policies, and AP should know that “guest servicing” is as far as you are allowed to go. If the guest complains, guess who will get talked to? Not AP...


You're right I should have said that observing and writing down suspicious behavior is a part of my responsibility but intimidating goes against the guest service that Target promotes. I feel like I'm being unfairly expected to do AP's job without being in their position. 


Amanda Cantwell said:


> Intimidating the guest is a termable offense lol. Maybe bring up to your lead?


I'm going to try to talk to a team lead when I have the time this week about this because I don't think what this AP Specialist is telling me is right and I don't want to get in trouble or lose my job over this. I even saw this team member on his phone for long periods of time on Saturday and he only happened to really be paying attention when the aforementioned incident happened. I don't know, it comes off as hypocritical to be telling me this when he's on his phone for most of the day.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 5, 2020)

Don’t bring in what he’s doing wrong (on his phone). He may have already been disciplined about it and it doesn’t help your case and just makes you look petty. focus on the main issue (telling you intimidate the guest)


----------



## JAShands (Apr 5, 2020)

Some stores the AP team will text each other. That way there is no conversation for anyone to accidentally overhear? Plus it just looks less suspicious to see someone completely focused on their phone versus someone “talking” to themself? I’m not trying to justify their behavior (they should have never asked you to go beyond guest servicing anyone) but offer another explanation for why they were on their phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 5, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Some stores the AP team will text each other. That way there is no conversation for anyone to accidentally overhear? Plus it just looks less suspicious to see someone completely focused on their phone versus someone “talking” to themself? I’m not trying to justify their behavior (they should have never asked you to go beyond guest servicing anyone) but offer another explanation for why they were on their phone.


This too. My former APEtl would be on her phone to make it look like she wasn’t watching a guest when she was lol


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Some stores the AP team will text each other. That way there is no conversation for anyone to accidentally overhear? Plus it just looks less suspicious to see someone completely focused on their phone versus someone “talking” to themself? I’m not trying to justify their behavior (they should have never asked you to go beyond guest servicing anyone) but offer another explanation for why they were on their phone.


You're right and I shouldn't have even brought it up like Amanda said but it's frustrating to be given "bad" advice from someone you should trust. I'm not trying to be petty or anything but I need to be able to do my job without unrealistic expectations that go against Target's policy.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 6, 2020)

It’s ok to be petty! And it’s ok to be mad about being bad advice that if you follow will actually cost you your job. Talk to your TL, let them know Hey I received this conflicting advice what should I do? But if they’re that into their phone maybe it needs to be pointed out (by Leadership) that they are possibly overselling it? If they’re that focused on their phone in front of TMs then they should be just about to make an app I’d  think? To me it sounds like they wanted to app your guest but you didn’t make him give up whatever he was concealing and the APS took it out on you. Not cool, bro. (Him. You did everything right.)

(ps- some of my best conversations with my ETL start by me going to their office and shutting the door and saying: I know I’m being petty BUT.... Then we talk it out, I learn a new perspective I wouldn’t have thought of before, and I take away a resolution that will work for me. ETLs are human too!)


----------



## Times Up (Apr 6, 2020)

Make a note of the time this happened.  If the APTL/ETL wants to follow up with you, and they should, after your TL follows up with them.  They can camera review the whole situation.  They should be able to see how busy you were as well as how much AP was on their phone.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 6, 2020)

I appreciate the advice and I'll try to talk to a team lead today about the advice that the APS gave me and how to handle those situations.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Apr 7, 2020)

To that one cashier:

Thank you so much for giving me not only a mask, but an exceptionally well-sown mask you made yourself when I didn’t have my spare ones yesterday. 

You and a lot of other cashiers have been very kind to me throughout the years, so that gets me through tough times especially nowadays


----------



## calimero (May 15, 2020)

TTOTL : stay the fuck away from SFS ... I know our ETL is dumping you on us because you are a blonde bimbo who can’t find her keys in her own hands ... 
you are disorganized , you order  TMs around to do things that are counterproductive ... no they don’t need to tape your boxes for you when you pack , they don’t need to take one box at a time to scan and walk 20 ft away with it to put it on the pallet !  they can sort by pulling the flat / Uboat out of our way and scan them all at once ,  or ( weird concept )  they could pick a cart ... 
And stay off the walkie ! We don’t need the story of Adam and Eve when looking for a pillow received that day ...


----------



## CeeCee (May 18, 2020)

To that one cleaning crew person: I know it’s hot outside so when I saw you wipe your face with a paper towel I totally understood. What I didn’t understand is why you then used that same paper towel to wipe down the outside of the exit doors. Even without a pandemic that is disgusting. 😬


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 22, 2020)

TTOTL: I'm trying the very best I can. I understand the importance of cleaning, I really do; however. When you asked me if I was "Cleaning after every guest, right now, right this second?" I responded with "I will." because I was in the middle of explaining RedCard options for a guest. 

You know that I try the very best I can, so just relax a little. I always feel like you hate me every time we interact, it's starting to get frustrating and a little uncomfortable.  🙄🤷‍♀️


----------



## TheCartGuy (May 23, 2020)

Target_serf said:


> To that one ETL, we had a nice chat in June about me cross-training in GM, something I have been trying to get since I was hired 19 years ago. Then we had one cart attendant (front of store attendant, whatever) get fired and another put in his notice so he could go away to college, and my cross-training got put on "indefinite hold" when I was returned to cart attendant to cover until new team members were hired and trained. I can (kind of, sort of, almost) understand that. Fast forward to this weekend, when I see one of the newly hired cart attendants on the salesfloor training in GM. Lucy (not the ETL's real name), you got some explaining to do!


Did you ever get GM trained?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 24, 2020)

TheCartGuy said:


> Did you ever get GM trained?


That member has not posted anything new since 09-23-19.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 24, 2020)

Some team leads need to learn how to treat employees, slow down, think about what and HOW they say to TM's and get off the silly power trip shit.  We had good ones and bad ones.  Good far outnumbered the bad.   Many of these little bon bons straight out of college don't know shit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 24, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Some team leads need to learn how to treat employees, slow down, think about what and HOW they say to TM's and get off the silly power trip shit.  We had good ones and bad ones.  Good far outnumbered the bad.   Many of these little bon bons straight out of college don't know shit.


It’s simple— they need to treat us with respect. My favorite leaders are the ones who respect us as people and trust us to make the right call. It’s a two way street too— I may not always agree with them, but I’ll respect their wishes if they show they respect me


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s simple— they need to treat us with respect. My favorite leaders are the ones who respect us as people and trust us to make the right call. It’s a two way street too— I may not always agree with them, but I’ll respect their wishes if they show they respect me


Truth! I wouldn't mind it so much except for the fact that I feel like this TL hates me. I've felt this way about him since before he was a TL, so it makes for an uncomfortable work environment and is also one of several reasons I'm dusting off the resume.


----------



## Pattern Finder (May 29, 2020)

TTSD:

How dare you endanger so many people’s lives and safety from team members to guest by disregarding protocols like metering and keeping certain registers open to reinforce social distancing.

I understand the state is slowly opening other businesses, but that doesn’t mean we should act like everything is now normal again. 

You opened up the whole check lanes and self-checkout on second level when we’ve been short-staffed and low on hours for couple weeks. Every time I see all the registers used or less than six-feet distance, I feel like you’ll squeeze us until we’re deflated and useless to your disposal.

You want carts on the second-level, but you don’t have a cart cleaner for the second level. You only have one (1) for the first level. And that’s it. 

You stopped metering, so we have people packing in like sardines. You stopped forming lines and having a line ambassador unless a TL is forced to step up on the plate and direct traffic. People are ignoring social distancing, and all we get for complaining about it is a ‘oh well get used to it’ kind-of-attitude.

I know what you want. 

You want that lovely bonus in your pocket whenever you meet the quota. 

_Why care about team members’ complaints when the guests complained about waiting in long lines and having the second-level check lanes closes and you could **gasp** lose precious business._

With all due respect, may your pockets be emptied and your ass gets kicked to Uranus, sir.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2020)

To all “management” at the store where my pharmacy is located. Thanks for NOT having the common decency to come over and tell us the store was closing 7 hours early today! We found out the same time guests did when the first announcement was made 30 minutes before closing! THEN, I find out on FB (around 8pm tonight) that we are only open 4 hours tomorrow! Nothing like giving us a heads up


----------



## GRC (Jun 3, 2020)

They did the same thing at my store. I wasn't there, but another TM told me that they had everyone to stop what they're working on and start zoning about an hour before they closed, but didn't say anything about the store closing early until the announcements were made. Apparently so they wouldn't "cause panic". What's so hard about just telling people "hey, there's protests in the area and there have been a few Target stores around the country that have been attacked, we don't think ours is going to be but as a precaution we're closing early"??? How would that cause panic?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 3, 2020)

You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Jun 9, 2020)

TTOTM: Your tired because you have to be here at 6a after staying up late on the computer playing games. I'm tired because I worked 14 hours in healthcare yesterday but I'm still doing my job correctly without complaining.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Jun 18, 2020)

TTOTM: I can't believe you're really gone.

I transfered into the store a few years ago and you were one of the first people I met. You had this ability to get me to laugh at the most ridiculous things and the silly voices you used when you told your stories always made me smile. You knew exactly how to make my chicken tenders and pretzels the way I liked them...and then you got sick.

We lost a few people to the virus, but we lost you because you've been so sick for a while now. A few weeks ago, your skin was completely yellow and I knew it was coming...I just wasn't ready. In that moment, I remembered the night I was closing Starbucks after a rough night and you came over and let me listen to songs you recorded of you playing the piano, one of my favorites was first...Top of the World from the Carpenters. I keep thinking about every moment you made me feel better...and yet I never got to say goodbye.

Thank you for everything you did for me over these past few years. I'll miss your hugs, your smile, and...just...YOU.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2020)

BaristaChick16 said:


> TTOTM: I can't believe you're really gone.
> 
> I transfered into the store a few years ago and you were one of the first people I met. You had this ability to get me to laugh at the most ridiculous things and the silly voices you used when you told your stories always made me smile. You knew exactly how to make my chicken tenders and pretzels the way I liked them...and then you got sick.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 18, 2020)

Deepest condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2020)

I"m so sorry, BaristaChick16.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 23, 2020)

TTOTM: I was on my way in the door on bulk side and hear a noise. Cardboard sliding out of bailer onto the floor. All electronics. Obviously you don't know how to load the bailer or someone before you fucked it up and you put it in anyway. I had to use the crowbar to try and lift the cardboard rolling down the front. Thanks douchebag whoever you are!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 23, 2020)

Louiethe3 said:


> TTOTM: Your tired because you have to be here at 6a after staying up late on the computer playing games. I'm tired because I worked 14 hours in healthcare yesterday but I'm still doing my job correctly without complaining.


Similarly felt no sympathy for the TM who complained about being so-o-o tired one early morning.  When I asked what was causing all the yawns and complaints, turned out she'd been at a Halloween party very late the night before.  Oh, so sorry not sorry, poor thing.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 24, 2020)

One better: a few years ago our PMT and I un-jammed our baler, some asshole threw a blue pallet in it and started the crush, jammed then left.  Cool!


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 25, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> One better: a few years ago our PMT and I un-jammed our baler, some asshole threw a blue pallet in it and started the crush, jammed then left.  Cool!


Review the tape!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 25, 2020)

TTOTM: Hey, you don’t breathe through your chin, pull the mask up. Unless you’re one of those smokers that breathes through a tube in your neck.


----------



## ImpeachCornell (Jun 30, 2020)

TTOGMTL - Don't complain about a 30 second conversation I had with another TM if you're not gonna say a single word about the full hour and a half extra I stayed to help.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jun 30, 2020)

TOTM, whoever you are. Last time I checked I was not your maid, or your parent, so why did I come in to find a disaster zone back at Ship from Store? 

A pallets worth of packed boxes on the ground instead of a, ya know, pallet, or flat, or Ship cart, anywhere not on the FLOOR!? 
Also, 2 of our 3 RFID scanners off their chargers and left haphazardly up at OPU. 
Oh! And all our pallet sheets from over the weekend were thrown away but not scanned out...

I just...these are all very clear things me and our other Captain have been drilling into peoples' heads not to do. Like, come on children. 
The first 30min of my shift should not be spent picking up after you before I can do my job.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 30, 2020)

To the ETL-HR: I think you were a little harsh on the GSTL about punching out for his meal later than he was scheduled. He could have been busy with something and you didn't have to berate him at TSC in front of other team members.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the ETL-HR: I think you were a little harsh on the GSTL about punching out for his meal later than he was scheduled. He could have been busy with something and you didn't have to berate him at TSC in front of other team members.


Hitting compliance is a big deal. Especially for HR. not a reason to discipline in front of other TMs, but still


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 1, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Hitting compliance is a big deal. Especially for HR. not a reason to discipline in front of other TMs, but still


I agree that it's a big deal, it was just awkward to see him being scolded. I figured she would just take him into her office and talk to him there but she didn't do that, which I thought was unusual.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jul 1, 2020)

TTOTL: I know you weren't taking COVID seriously, especially considering you couldn't be bothered to wear your mask properly. But, I thought actually getting it would change your tune. So imagine my surprise when you said to me, "if it were up to me, I would've come to work anyway because I felt fine." How selfish of you and how dumb of me for expecting you to have some compassion for others who might not be as lucky as you if they were to contract this.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 1, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the ETL-HR: I think you were a little harsh on the GSTL about punching out for his meal later than he was scheduled. He could have been busy with something and you didn't have to berate him at TSC in front of other team members.



I was in the back room dropping off a SFS batch and getting a fresh cart for the next one, when I heard the HR ETL seemingly coaching a TL not to use a harsh tone or talk to a TM in some way. I didn't hear it all, just got the gist of it. I found it odd that it was basically done where any passerbys could hear. Why is that? Is it unprofessional? Or is it to show other TM's that they step up when required? It feels like both to me. Relevant fact: they are very friendly.

Thoughts?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I was in the back room dropping off a SFS batch and getting a fresh cart for the next one, when I heard the HR ETL seemingly coaching a TL not to use a harsh tone or talk to a TM in some way. I didn't hear it all, just got the gist of it. I found it odd that it was basically done where any passerbys could hear. Why is that? Is it unprofessional? Or is it to show other TM's that they step up when required? It feels like both to me. Relevant fact: they are very friendly.
> 
> Thoughts?




Seriously unprofessional, no boss should call out any employee in public much less a TL.
You take them into the office to have the conversation.
Even if you don't plan on writing them up and just want to have a information gather conversation.
The only time you would say anything in front of coworkers or customers is if they are doing something dangerous.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 2, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously unprofessional, no boss should call out any employee in public much less a TL.
> You take them into the office to have the conversation.
> Even if you don't plan on writing them up and just want to have a information gather conversation.
> The only time you would say anything in front of coworkers or customers is if they are doing something dangerous.



Thanks. It seemed weird to me. Said HR ETL has been with spot for ages, but I don't think has an HR backgroundt or education. Or maybe I misunderstood the context since I only heard snippets.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 2, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Thanks. It seemed weird to me. Said HR ETL has been with spot for ages, but I don't think has an HR backgroundt or education. Or maybe I misunderstood the context since I only heard snippets.



I also noticed that some of the ETLs seemed to think the backroom was somehow a private area even though there were dozens of people wandering through at any given time.
As the Signing Ninja I walked into a bunch of what should have been private conversations in the fixture room and in the back.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 2, 2020)

To that team members in my department: 
I don’t understand why you took 3-4 hours to finish pull and push one fill group with less than 150 tasks even when you both were doing it together! I don’t understand what you are still doing in the backroom aisles when we are working hard to finish the truck push! You can always talk while working. You don’t have to take extra time to ‘organize ‘ backroom aisles . Please organize your floor aisles if you really love doing it and push atleast a u boat . I don’t know how these people are getting away without doing much work!! I really miss my old team members!! 🙁


----------



## happygoth (Jul 2, 2020)

rd123 said:


> To that team members in my department:
> I don’t understand why you took 3-4 hours to finish pull and push one fill group with less than 150 tasks even when you both were doing it together! I don’t understand what you are still doing in the backroom aisles when we are working hard to finish the truck push! You can always talk while working. You don’t have to take extra time to ‘organize ‘ backroom aisles . Please organize your floor aisles if you really love doing it and push atleast a u boat . I don’t know how these people are getting away without doing much work!! I really miss my old team members!! 🙁


I don't know if there are studies about this or anything (will look that up) but I feel people get more work done solo than working together, unless they are both single-minded and keep socializing to a bare minimum. I much prefer working alone and constant chit-chat just annoys me no end, even if it's other TMs talking to each other within earshot.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 2, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I don't know if there are studies about this or anything (will look that up) but I feel people get more work done solo than working together



Yes--psychology calls it "social loafing."


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 3, 2020)

rd123 said:


> To that team members in my department:
> I don’t understand why you took 3-4 hours to finish pull and push one fill group with less than 150 tasks even when you both were doing it together! I don’t understand what you are still doing in the backroom aisles when we are working hard to finish the truck push! You can always talk while working. You don’t have to take extra time to ‘organize ‘ backroom aisles . Please organize your floor aisles if you really love doing it and push atleast a u boat . I don’t know how these people are getting away without doing much work!! I really miss my old team members!! 🙁


Ug, this brings back memories of two TMs who would stand at the end of aisles they were pushing or "coincidentally" take their trash to the cardboard cage (when we still had those) at the same time, just chatting.  This was back in the days when flow team pushed the whole store and they were in the area I broke out.  I'd find one of them "zoning" while the other was slowly pushing product in the same valley and remind them about each working in separate valleys, fine to chat as long as they kept working.  Except they didn't, and they were SO slow.  And they had the gall to complain to our TL about me!  Fortunately, I'd already alerted him to what was going on and he'd seen it for himself.
This is one advantage I see to the DBO model - I'm no longer having to pick up the slack for others, at least not very often.  I'm responsible for my area, they're responsible for theirs.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 3, 2020)

I


FlowTeamChick said:


> Ug, this brings back memories of two TMs who would stand at the end of aisles they were pushing or "coincidentally" take their trash to the cardboard cage (when we still had those) at the same time, just chatting.  This was back in the days when flow team pushed the whole store and they were in the area I broke out.  I'd find one of them "zoning" while the other was slowly pushing product in the same valley and remind them about each working in separate valleys, fine to chat as long as they kept working.  Except they didn't, and they were SO slow.  And they had the gall to complain to our TL about me!  Fortunately, I'd already alerted him to what was going on and he'd seen it for himself.
> This is one advantage I see to the DBO model - I'm no longer having to pick up the slack for others, at least not very often.  I'm responsible for my area, they're responsible for theirs.


Thats the thing . I was asked to zone their aisles too the other day as their was a visit . Those TMs were working that day , still I was asked !


----------



## Bosch (Jul 5, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> TOTM, whoever you are. Last time I checked I was not your maid, or your parent, so why did I come in to find a disaster zone back at Ship from Store?
> 
> A pallets worth of packed boxes on the ground instead of a, ya know, pallet, or flat, or Ship cart, anywhere not on the FLOOR!?
> Also, 2 of our 3 RFID scanners off their chargers and left haphazardly up at OPU.
> ...



They call that "Bosch's morning shit fit!" Cause it happens every fucking morning. One day they didn't bother to sort anything.. I laughed in the ETL's face when she asked me to key them all in.. 500+ orders.  No. Trash can overflowing, all the tape dispensers broken or missing either the spindles or cutter blades, RFID guns left on the prep/pack tables stone dead. Along with box knives and three Zebra's(PML looked up-all SFS). Empty box pallets left up in the steel. Boxes on the pallet and when that was full they just stacked on the floor next to the pallet.. Another pallets worth. 

The kids who leave this mess complain to our TL that I talk to them like little kids, his response is "Act like adult and don't leave crap that she has to clean up, she may talk to you like adult.".


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jul 5, 2020)

Bosch said:


> They call that "Bosch's morning shit fit!" Cause it happens every fucking morning. One day they didn't bother to sort anything.. I laughed in the ETL's face when she asked me to key them all in.. 500+ orders.  No. Trash can overflowing, all the tape dispensers broken or missing either the spindles or cutter blades, RFID guns left on the prep/pack tables stone dead. Along with box knives and three Zebra's(PML looked up-all SFS). Empty box pallets left up in the steel. Boxes on the pallet and when that was full they just stacked on the floor next to the pallet.. Another pallets worth.
> 
> The kids who leave this mess complain to our TL that I talk to them like little kids, his response is "Act like adult and don't leave crap that she has to clean up, she may talk to you like adult.".


This was me when I first came off of LOA back when overnights were a thing for .5 seconds. I'd come in to an absolute disaster nightly and went off on everyone for their nonsense. I was gone 2 weeks. That's how long it took to to devolve into chaos. Finally my 2 left over xmas seasonals they'd left in charge stepped up a bit so now I only come into chaos once a week or so lol. I'm only there 4 hours in the morning on truck days now, due to COVID and job hunting, so I don't have a lot of time for nonsense. 

Now if only I could get them to properly teach the baby seasonals how to stack boxes or restock the supplies at night...oh the dream.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 5, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> This was me when I first came off of LOA back when overnights were a thing for .5 seconds. I'd come in to an absolute disaster nightly and went off on everyone for their nonsense. I was gone 2 weeks. That's how long it took to to devolve into chaos. Finally my 2 left over xmas seasonals they'd left in charge stepped up a bit so now I only come into chaos once a week or so lol. I'm only there 4 hours in the morning on truck days now, due to COVID and job hunting, so I don't have a lot of time for nonsense.
> 
> Now if only I could get them to properly teach the baby seasonals how to stack boxes or restock the supplies at night...oh the dream.



I am cool with not restocking every thing. Just stock what you can reach. Some of them can't use the wave or crown due to being underage or not trained. But clean up. Toss hangers, empty trash, put away your zebra, knife. Sweep if you are feeling real frisky. Get the pallets and bags stacked up. Leave it so I don't have to figure out what the fuck happened.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 5, 2020)

STOP overstocking feminine hygiene products.  I have defects every single day because when YOU overstock them, they burst open.  NO woman I know is going to buy an open box of pads. I am seriously sick of taking the hit for your inability to count.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jul 6, 2020)

Bosch said:


> I am cool with not restocking every thing. Just stock what you can reach. Some of them can't use the wave or crown due to being underage or not trained. But clean up. Toss hangers, empty trash, put away your zebra, knife. Sweep if you are feeling real frisky. Get the pallets and bags stacked up. Leave it so I don't have to figure out what the fuck happened.


All our small boxes and supplies are low enough to grab with a step stool. So coming in to empty desks is what annoys me, and it happens regularly. And they don't toss hangers ever, or sweep, or...anything, really. So I do that in the morning. All I ask at this point is no boxes on the ground and rfid guns on their chargers, and sometimes they cant even manage that.  😂


----------



## Bosch (Jul 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> All our small boxes and supplies are low enough to grab with a step stool. So coming in to empty desks is what annoys me, and it happens regularly. And they don't toss hangers ever, or sweep, or...anything, really. So I do that in the morning. All I ask at this point is no boxes on the ground and rfid guns on their chargers, and sometimes they cant even manage that.  😂


 
Our pallet spaces are next to the desk. Floor level -  438/454 up one shelf on the steel 126/413 - all of those they can reach with a stool or the hook(you can grab the upper bundles and drag them down. Why the smaller boxes are up a shelf.  Every thing else you need a wave/crown to get to just the nature of our backroom. 

Boxes on the ground royally piss off the unload peeps since our space is right next to the receiving desk and directly across from the dock doors. So the damn truck unload goes right through our area we stack pallets so they at night need to be all on a board so they can get moved by the unload team so they can you know - unload the truck.. When they don't I get to hear it the next morning and try to put back together the mess the unload peeps make when they clear our shit out of their way.. And they are not kind(which I respect) they just throw shit anywhere to get it out of the way. So their anger sets off my shitfit. Cause my #1 or #2 rule is "You think of who or what needs to be done by the next person."


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jul 6, 2020)

Bosch said:


> So the damn truck unload goes right through our area


This sounds like a nightmare! We're also next to receiving, but truck unloads at Bay 1 and we're by Bay 3 so we don't cross work spaces. If anything I'm usually muttering about their stuff impeding on our space, not vice versa lol.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> This sounds like a nightmare! We're also next to receiving, but truck unloads at Bay 1 and we're by Bay 3 so we don't cross work spaces. If anything I'm usually muttering about their stuff impeding on our space, not vice versa lol.



Usually we make it work, our backroom is small for our volume really small. They are usually done unloading by the time we have stuff to pack and they have gotten better at getting truck cleaned up by that time. It's a big game of Tetris a lot of the time. When stack a pallet to go out a lot of the time we have nowhere to move it. So it just gets shuffled around until UPS shows up.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> STOP overstocking feminine hygiene products.  I have defects every single day because when YOU overstock them, they burst open.  NO woman I know is going to buy an open box of pads. I am seriously sick of taking the hit for your inability to count.


Arg, I hate overstocks!  It's not just feminine care products, although you're right that no one will buy a package of this product if it's opened.  Part of why this bugs me so much is that packages falling off shelves and pegs end up being damaged way too often.  Shoving in one more box or one more bottle can wreck the product or the zone-free pusher things.  Lazy TMs make me crazy.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 8, 2020)

Not to mention those that overstock the heavy shit, so in addition to wrecked merch you add in the risk of a guest or TM getting something dropped on their toes or their head as it teeters on the edge of a shelf. C'mon, people. You get paid the same for backstocking, just do your damn jobs properly.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 9, 2020)

@IWishIKnew , all that plus the potential for bent shelves overloaded with kitty litter.  Those shelves are tough and strong, but they can handle only so much.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 11, 2020)

To Guest Services: You’re supposed to call out the reshop when the bins get full. Please don’t wait until it becomes three full carts worth of reshop, I would really appreciate it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> To Guest Services: You’re supposed to call out the reshop when the bins get full. Please don’t wait until it becomes three full carts worth of reshop, I would really appreciate it


We’ve become jaded from all the times we’ve called it and no one responded


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We’ve become jaded from all the times we’ve called it and no one responded


My tech team does. They dislike reshop. If they have time, they take toy & baby reshop & do it too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My tech team does. They dislike reshop. If they have time, they take toy & baby reshop & do it too.


When people are in they take it. Many times the store is understaffed and reshop calls get crickets


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 11, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We’ve become jaded from all the times we’ve called it and no one responded


Haha, fair point. I’m one of the good ones though


----------



## DBZ (Jul 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> When people are in they take it. Many times the store is understaffed and reshop calls get crickets



The only person who can call out reshop is the TL or ETL. If we are overrun with a particular department, we tell our SETL who tells their TL. It works well. Sometimes when I have something obnoxious, I'll ask an OPU person to drop it off (like a kiddie pool).


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My tech team does. They dislike reshop. If they have time, they take toy & baby reshop & do it too.


"Thanks, I'll be there in a moment"
*A WILD GUEST APPEARS*
30 MINUTES LATER
*Finally makes the trip *
FAST SERVICE NEEDED IN ELECTRONICS.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 12, 2020)

TTOTM:

Hey, on the one had thanks for leaving me that list of high volume selling items you said we didn't have last night so I could audit them this morning. That is what we want you to do. But, ummmm....face masks with 112 on hand delivered yesterday? Maybe try checking the Uboat in receiving where we keep all the other excess face masks first? We had a few boxes of them there and some more on the floor with the rest of the masks that you somehow managed not to find. At no point when you were busying INFing them 6 times in the same night did you think to maybe check in with a lead even? Good Lord Almighty.

This is why we have the rule you whine about that only designated fulfillment TMs are allowed to even think about opening the audit app.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We’ve become jaded from all the times we’ve called it and no one responded


Definitely some are better about it than others.  I get mine (and the neighboring areas if mine isn't much and I have time), but there are some departments that apparently never pick up theirs.  So annoying because I'm digging through their piles to get my stuff.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 12, 2020)

TTOTM: Stop dumping your foreign reshop in my smart cart. It’s as big of a nuisance in my smart cart as it is in yours. If I’m going to guest services anyway, I’ll ask you if there’s anything I can take up, but you always dump your stuff on my while I’m zoning.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 12, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> "Thanks, I'll be there in a moment"
> *A WILD GUEST APPEARS*
> 30 MINUTES LATER
> *Finally makes the trip *
> FAST SERVICE NEEDED IN ELECTRONICS.


*cue Pokemon battle theme* 🤣🤣

TTOTM: I was on my 2:30, and apparently, because I didn't appear at 6:30 exactly, you freaked out to our acting GSTL. She told you that because of my CP, it sometimes takes me a few extra minutes to get back on the floor and that you shouldn't worry about it. Instead of handling it like a decent TM, you told her "But my ride is waiting for me." She again told you to relax and it would be OK.

I think I came down like a minute later and you were already halfway to the time clock and said. "OK, well, I just left all your equipment over there somewhere. I just really want to go home." And dashed to the TSC.

🙄🙄🙄

1. It was three extra minutes, chill.
2. You should've at least put the mag key in your pocket and handed it off to me. We aren't supposed to leave it unattended.
3. I hope you put the walkie you forgot to hand off to me back in the equipment room. 🙄


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 14, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> *cue Pokemon battle theme* 🤣🤣
> 
> TTOTM: I was on my 2:30, and apparently, because I didn't appear at 6:30 exactly, you freaked out to our acting GSTL. She told you that because of my CP, it sometimes takes me a few extra minutes to get back on the floor and that you shouldn't worry about it. Instead of handling it like a decent TM, you told her "But my ride is waiting for me." She again told you to relax and it would be OK.
> 
> ...


Omg . Tell ap let them rain fire down for you.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 20, 2020)

To that one or more TM: till now I have seen only TMs overpushing stuffs to avoid backstocking . But I am amazed to see the new category of TMs who don’t even try to push stuffs which are fully empty in the floor and straight away backstock all of them . Today when I started pulling things , I found atleast 6-7 items back stocked that were not on the floor for atleast 2-3 days . Those were not even  there in the one for ones too. So I manually pulled them when ever I stumbled upon them.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 20, 2020)

TTOTM you've been pushing freight today so why didn't you use some of your empty boxes for your price change salvage???


----------



## JAShands (Jul 20, 2020)

TTSeveralTMs who called out this weekend. Fuck all y’all, I’m hiring your replacements this week. Enjoy your summer off! 😁


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2020)

TT two TMs who throw truck: Hey guys, I ike you. You're hilarious and I know throwing the truck is hard. But, when you move on from that and push furniture, could you maybe, just maybe not be idiots about it? In other words when you backstock stuff, could you actually put it in location instead of just tossing it in the steel? Just a minor request from a flex TM who is really fucking tired of having to go hunt down where you tossed, but didn't locate, bookshelves this week. Thanks!

Oh, and by the way our idiot fulfillment closers couldn't find some of those bookshelves last night (didn't fucking look!!!!) so they were INF'd. Then, they did what they aren't supposed to do and audited them out. Now, our inventory is jacked to shit and we have 12 of the same bookshelf but our on hands are zero. More are on the way...... Ugh! Good thing for you that your TL is on vacation this week and our ETL was busy putting out fires all day. But, keep it up and a world of pain is coming your way.


----------



## goingto4 (Jul 28, 2020)

To Target's Marketing team: For the love of Bruce Almighty please do a media blitz about continued Vulnerable hour


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 28, 2020)

TTOTM - people talk. I know what you said about me. Your new and I liked you. Now? Not so much. Maybe talking bad about your “workmates” to “customers” worked at your last retail gig but that shit don’t fly too well here. We keep a united front and actually care for each other. (Mostly! 😁) Maybe you didn’t realize how many TMs know and like me? Save that crap for when you are at home or out with friends. 

And FYI - I will talk shit about people I work with to my spouse, kids, and occasionally to other people I work with but I would never say anything to a guest like you did.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds like someone needs a ride in the baler....


----------



## JiJi (Aug 1, 2020)

TTOTL - Hey when I said I needed more hours because I'm looking for an apartment and am getting kicked out soon, I didn't mean for one week.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Aug 2, 2020)

To that one Fulfillment Team Member:

Thank you for making this 80+ item drive up order take over 20 minutes because you double/tripled up bags and didn't remove any of their old locations from the labels and putting 2 things of dishsoap in a bag with Tuna (only after going back to the floor and getting two new dishsoaps because we couldn't find them). Of course the other drive-ups started backing up too because of this.

Luckily the lady who's order it was was super understanding but UGH. If Fulfillment are going to be taking all the hours in the store, they can at least be properly trained. My closing lead made me take a pic to cover my ass.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 2, 2020)

Drive up time expectations should be set by order size.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Aug 2, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Drive up time expectations should be set by order size.


Also this, because people have been abusing Drive-up and doing huge orders. I don't mind the occasional big order, but it'd be much more manageable if it was all located correctly so all we'd have to do is load up the cart. I know our store's times have been terrible, but there's only so much you can do with 2 Service Advocates working at a time


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 2, 2020)

GuestObsessed531 said:


> To that one Fulfillment Team Member:
> 
> Thank you for making this 80+ item drive up order take over 20 minutes because you double/tripled up bags and didn't remove any of their old locations from the labels and putting 2 things of dishsoap in a bag with Tuna (only after going back to the floor and getting two new dishsoaps because we couldn't find them). Of course the other drive-ups started backing up too because of this.
> 
> Luckily the lady who's order it was was super understanding but UGH. If Fulfillment are going to be taking all the hours in the store, they can at least be properly trained. My closing lead made me take a pic to cover my ass.



Unfortunately, that's inevitable for an order that size. It would have been picked in at least two, maybe more, batches and possibly by multiple TMs. You're just not going to get everything neatly organized into hold locations when that's the case. Of course, missing items from bags is unacceptable under any circumstances though, and I'm not horribly horribly concerned about dish soap with tuna, but that's a no no even though dish soap isn't going to kill anyone. I'm not sure what the problem is with doubling up bags? Shouldn't be an issue if everything was properly stowed?

Big orders are a pain in the ass for all of us. We do what we can with them, but they're never going to be pretty.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 2, 2020)

To That One Front Ends TM:

You’re a hardworking, positive-attitude TM, and I appreciate your eagerness to help anyone if you can and your straightforwardness to voice out your concerns and complaints when people aren’t treating us right.

Also dude, you don’t need to worry about me carrying bulky/heavy items. I can handle it. Even with my protests, you still grab the items from me and deliver the orders for the Drive-Ups. You said you know I can do it, but I’m like a little brother to you and you don’t wanna see me get hurt from overexerting myself.

I also enjoy the conversations we’ve shared during our lunches and breaks. You need a well-deserved paid vacation because you overwork yourself man. You’ve earned it with all the bullshit you’ve dealt with at our store


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Aug 2, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Unfortunately, that's inevitable for an order that size. It would have been picked in at least two, maybe more, batches and possibly by multiple TMs. You're just not going to get everything neatly organized into hold locations when that's the case. Of course, missing items from bags is unacceptable under any circumstances though, and I'm not horribly horribly concerned about dish soap with tuna, but that's a no no even though dish soap isn't going to kill anyone. I'm not sure what the problem is with doubling up bags? Shouldn't be an issue if everything was properly stowed?
> 
> Big orders are a pain in the ass for all of us. We do what we can with them, but they're never going to be pretty.


Yeah, I agree. They gotta come up with a better system or something than just throwing the Service Advocates out to the wolves when the store processes break down and management is like "Well, just give them a giftcard!" :c


----------



## calimero (Aug 8, 2020)

Ttotm : you are seasonal, you started 3 months ago in SFS , stop acting like you know everything !
You already “trained “ a few TMs and gave them false informations ... just f... stop already .. I warned the new hires not to get any info from seasonals, to go straight to the regular TMs !

TTOTL : why are you riding that young Skinny kid’s ass ? . 
he was throwing up blood in the parking lot , he didn’t want to leave work to go to see a doc , he is so scared  of loosing his job ! That broke my heart , you are a TL and you are a bully ! 
Of course , the truck has to be finished , but the expectations are unrealistic !


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 8, 2020)

calimero said:


> Ttotm : you are seasonal, you started 3 months ago in SFS , stop acting like you know everything !
> You already “trained “ a few TMs and gave them false informations ... just f... stop already .. I warned the new hires not to get any info from seasonals, to go straight to the regular TMs !
> 
> TTOTL : why are you riding that young Skinny kid’s ass ? .
> ...


If the team leader knew he was throwing up blood and the team member wanted but wasn’t allowed to go home, that can be hotline-worthy


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 8, 2020)

calimero said:


> Ttotm : you are seasonal, you started 3 months ago in SFS , stop acting like you know everything !
> You already “trained “ a few TMs and gave them false informations ... just f... stop already .. I warned the new hires not to get any info from seasonals, to go straight to the regular TMs !
> 
> TTOTL : why are you riding that young Skinny kid’s ass ? .
> ...


Go to hr or sd & report the event.


----------



## calimero (Aug 8, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> If the team leader knew he was throwing up blood and the team member wanted but wasn’t allowed to go home, that can be hotline-worthy


He left  ( 3 of us moms were able to persuade him to go )  , but he is truly worried about losing his job , that TL is telling him that he left early too many times ! The only time he left ( as we all did ) is when we had to cut hours to make payroll !!!
I do not have his number to check on him, so I am worried ..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 9, 2020)

calimero said:


> He left  ( 3 of us moms were able to persuade him to go )  , but he is truly worried about losing his job , that TL is telling him that he left early too many times ! The only time he left ( as we all did ) is when we had to cut hours to make payroll !!!
> I do not have his number to check on him, so I am worried ..


You can report this event to your etl & ask for a wellness check on the tm.


----------



## calimero (Aug 9, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can report this event to your etl & ask for a wellness check on the tm.


i talked to my etl who already checked on him ( not a surprise , she is a caring person ) but could not give any more details, besides the fact that he is going to be ok .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 10, 2020)

calimero said:


> i talked to my etl who already checked on him ( not a surprise , she is a caring person ) but could not give any more details, besides the fact that he is going to be ok .


Thanks for update. Now, you know the tm is ok. It's better than nothing. Your etl may of had a conversation with that tl.


----------



## MoreForLess (Aug 13, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Drive up time expectations should be set by order size.


Wish we did like quite a few other places and scheduled pickup times.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 13, 2020)

TT(Many)Leaders: Stop talking street TMs and start talking with them. It isn’t hard, it’s just a courtesy that most humans bestow upon others as a mild show of respect. This is also why our culture is tanking - half of the TMs on break are crying in the breakroom and hear you laughing quite obnoxiously in your offices. Shoveling praise on TMs and guilting them for submitting a resignation also isn’t a very good way to run a business.

TTOtherLeader: Stop putting out the fires mentioned above. Not your job and it’s affecting your Team and their morale. By covering for your peer you’re showing the Team it’s ok to bend rules, throw ethics to the wind, be inept at your job, and use emotional manipulation to get your way. None of these behaviors would be acceptable behavior of a TM so stop acting that way as an ETL.

Bottom line: out of 17 Leaders (TL and Executives) only 5 of you are honestly respected. The other 12 are free to pursue other ventures, we won’t miss you terribly. Sorry 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2020)

Yikes.  Tough crowd.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 13, 2020)

Some people just suck.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2020)

That's gotta be tough.  And as HR, I'm sure they all make their way to you to vent and cry.  Sorry.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> TT(Many)Leaders: Stop talking street TMs and start talking with them. It isn’t hard, it’s just a courtesy that most humans bestow upon others as a mild show of respect. This is also why our culture is tanking - half of the TMs on break are crying in the breakroom and hear you laughing quite obnoxiously in your offices. Shoveling praise on TMs and guilting them for submitting a resignation also isn’t a very good way to run a business.
> 
> TTOtherLeader: Stop putting out the fires mentioned above. Not your job and it’s affecting your Team and their morale. By covering for your peer you’re showing the Team it’s ok to bend rules, throw ethics to the wind, be inept at your job, and use emotional manipulation to get your way. None of these behaviors would be acceptable behavior of a TM so stop acting that way as an ETL.
> 
> Bottom line: out of 17 Leaders (TL and Executives) only 5 of you are honestly respected. The other 12 are free to pursue other ventures, we won’t miss you terribly. Sorry 🤷‍♀️


We are here to support you.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 21, 2020)

TTOTM that saw me running to the elevator and didn’t bother to hold the door open: fuck you


----------



## JiJi (Aug 22, 2020)

TTOTM - Hey I'm glad you're back, I really missed you. I hope to see you smiling and laughing soon like you used to. 
The place just hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 23, 2020)

TAllthecollegeTMs: Stay safe. Seriously, stay safe. The last few months have seen the best closing crew I can recall in all my time here and y'all will be missed, but I hope to see you back on breaks and when your colleges realize in-school isn't really going to work and y'all come back home for virtual classes. In the meantime, wear your masks and don't do stupid shit.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 24, 2020)

TTOTM thank you for covering while I took my vacation.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 25, 2020)

To that fulfillment TM, please don't locate an item (a mini-fridge) that does not exist in our store and then cancel the friggin item. Please just INF it. When you cancel the item in the pick up app, the guest does not get an email saying we don't have it. Instead they drive an hour to the store and then get mad. When you INF it, the guest gets an email saying we don't have it and target offers to ship it to their house.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2020)

DBZ said:


> To that fulfillment TM, please don't locate an item (a mini-fridge) that does not exist in our store and then cancel the friggin item. Please just INF it. When you cancel the item in the pick up app, the guest does not get an email saying we don't have it. Instead they drive an hour to the store and then get mad. When you INF it, the guest gets an email saying we don't have it and target offers to ship it to their house.


You absolutely need to partner with a TL or ETL on this. Write down order number next time and give to them so they can find who packed it. If it was intentional that should be a coaching IMO


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd consider that to be final-worthy in all honesty.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You absolutely need to partner with a TL or ETL on this. Write down order number next time and give to them so they can find who packed it. If it was intentional that should be a coaching IMO





Nauzhror said:


> I'd consider that to be final-worthy in all honesty.



I absolutely did partner with them. I could have placated her, maybe, but I didn't want too. I am so pissed at TMs cancelling items in the pick up app. I'm pretty sure there will be a coaching. I believe cancelling items in pick up comes out in a report.

Yikes, a final? I hope not. Honestly, it is a TL who needs a serious coaching. She is such a bitch about INFs and everyone is afraid of her. I've seen a TM pull something out of EISM to scan it and toss it in a bag. It was just a damaged box, but still.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 26, 2020)

I was told we only do this if a guest takes the item from your cart and you Only discover it when your putting it to hold.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 27, 2020)

Captain to hyper-karen: " sure can, come on down this way and I'll show you where the K-cups are.  For the record the MP Colombian K's are awesome and they're on sale"!  Karen is defused, Captain is smooth and when she or ManKaren brings up other employees I just circumvent the whole issue and dazzle them with some non-sequitur bullshit.  Works every time.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 27, 2020)

And it happened again! I partnered with my TL again. I hope this problem gets fixed. They really need to stop focusing so much on the INF metric.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm torn on the INF thing. On the one hand, it's not fulfillment's fault if the system thinks the item is in store and it's not, or if the store is behind on freight and there's no realistic way to dig through all the repacks/flats/pallets to see if the item exists.

OTOH, some of our fulfillment folks are lazy as fuck and can't be bothered to, say, look at the peghook or location next to the one the item is supposed to be in to see if it might have been misplaced or moved around (or at guest service as reshop or whatever) and we'd have INF's all over the place for shit that is in store and findable with a couple minutes searching.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 29, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> OTOH, some of our fulfillment folks are lazy as fuck and can't be bothered to, say, look at the peghook or location next to the one the item is supposed to be in to see if it might have been misplaced or moved around (or at guest service as reshop or whatever) and we'd have INF's all over the place for shit that is in store and findable with a couple minutes searching.


Sounds like your store has the wrong TMs on SFS.  Isn't one of the big performance metrics on this task the INF rate?  Fulfillment TMs at my store have to touch base with a TL before tagging an item as INF.  After a TM has shown themselves to be reliable at diligently searching for an item, then they might be given free rein on deciding to INF most things independently.  Even then, they probably still check on high-ticket items.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Aug 30, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> I'm torn on the INF thing. On the one hand, it's not fulfillment's fault if the system thinks the item is in store and it's not, or if the store is behind on freight and there's no realistic way to dig through all the repacks/flats/pallets to see if the item exists.
> 
> OTOH, some of our fulfillment folks are lazy as fuck and can't be bothered to, say, look at the peghook or location next to the one the item is supposed to be in to see if it might have been misplaced or moved around (or at guest service as reshop or whatever) and we'd have INF's all over the place for shit that is in store and findable with a couple minutes searching.


Why do I feel like you work at our store? We have some that make a beeline for a Style team member instead of taking five seconds to look every time they make their way to our floorpad. These are also the same team members that have infed items that they would have found had they looked where we told them to go. Half of it is in the very front of the department and is well stocked.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

God, that sounds like Q4 where half the newbies are brain dead when it comes to following directions.

You're looking for AND leggings?  You want hosiery leggings, not RTW. (Newbie asks question) Yes, the sign above us says AND but leggings are different.  (Newbie asks question) Yes I'm sure.  (Newbie asks question) I've been here two years, the stupid dpci is different, that's why I'm sure.  Now, see that yellow wall?  Walk straight towards it, when you get there turn left, walk through the break between that wall and the one perpendicular and you are in AND hosiery.
(90 seconds later)  You can't find hosiery?  I have to drop everything to take your hand and walk you there?  😡💣


----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2020)

Last year's crop of Style seasonals were the worst, I couldn't wait for them and their stank attitudes to be gone. We kept exactly one, who ended up quitting a short time later. Our SFS newbs were decent though, at least as far as picking in Style went.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

There were seasonals I didn't mind.  But they were the ones that when I said "Go over there" they went over there without question and didn't show back up until it was a different item.  Or when I knew the item was complicated (looking at you, Bride sleep shirts) and I told them X item are often found in a specific wrong spot and also check in that area, they were the ones to go check without arguing with me that it's the wrong place for the item to be.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> There were seasonals I didn't mind.  But they were the ones that when I said "Go over there" they went over there without question and didn't show back up until it was a different item.  Or when I knew the item was complicated (looking at you, Bride sleep shirts) and I told them X item are often found in a specific wrong spot and also check in that area, they were the ones to go check without arguing with me that it's the wrong place for the item to be.



If that were me, you'd soon find the rest of those items on the fitting room desk so you could put them where they belong. I'm helpful that way. Style TMs don't always like it when it's something from their section, but their TL loves it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> If that were me, you'd soon find the rest of those items on the fitting room desk so you could put them where they belong. I'm helpful that way. Style TMs don't always like it when it's something from their section, but their TL loves it.


Really? So rather than ignoring them, you think I'm bad for telling them where it is? That I'm bad because I see the dpci is hosiery and rather than let them founder I say go to hosiery and I don't think I should be told by a seasonal that it's not hosiery? That when I say the sleep shirts keep getting mixed up with graphic tees I don't want to be argued with and told that no it won't be in graphic tees because it's sleep. Or argued with when I say check men's for that boys XL graphic tee? They should be glad that im telling them all the little hiding spots are and I'm not ducking away.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Really? So rather than ignoring them, you think I'm bad for telling them where it is? That I'm bad because I see the dpci is hosiery and rather than let them founder I say go to hosiery and I don't think I should be told by a seasonal that it's not hosiery? That when I say the sleep shirts keep getting mixed up with graphic tees I don't want to be argued with and told that no it won't be in graphic tees because it's sleep. Or argued with when I say check men's for that boys XL graphic tee? They should be glad that im telling them all the little hiding spots are and I'm not ducking away.



Didn't say you were bad. (You're very sensitive lately, btw. Everything OK?) Tell them, but then let's get that fixed so the next fulfilment TM can find what they need without asking and for guests so they don't buy a medium white T-shirt in girls only to have to return it because it's a boys medium mistakenly put in girls and thus doesn't fit.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 30, 2020)

Maybe someone who does SFS regularly can help me understand something.  So many of our SFS pickers don't pay attention to the location on the zebra, looking only at the picture and trying to find the product by sight.  When I see one of them go up and down the aisle, apparently not finding the item, I ask "what's it tell you for location?"  They reply, and yep, it's right there.  They go by location in the back room because everything is in wacos and not so visible.  But out on the sales floor, it's all about "match the picture."


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Maybe someone who does SFS regularly can help me understand something.  So many of our SFS pickers don't pay attention to the location on the zebra, looking only at the picture and trying to find the product by sight.  When I see one of them go up and down the aisle, apparently not finding the item, I ask "what's it tell you for location?"  They reply, and yep, it's right there.  They go by location in the back room because everything is in wacos and not so visible.  But out on the sales floor, it's all about "match the picture."



Are you in a no backstock flex everything out store? It would make sense to go by picture if so. IDK. I use both picture and location. The location gives me the general area in the aisle I'm looking for. The picture narrows it down without having to look at shelf labels or count.


----------



## NKG (Aug 30, 2020)

We have this one tm, im not sure how she was hired. She basically acts like a kid and she is older than me. So she is at the bailer and the cage is down. I'm at the compactor throwing away trash. Instead of opening it up or asking for help she just walks away. I imagine leaves her trash for someone else to clean up. I go to the bailer push it up and fix the boxes.. so hard.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Maybe someone who does SFS regularly can help me understand something.  So many of our SFS pickers don't pay attention to the location on the zebra, looking only at the picture and trying to find the product by sight.  When I see one of them go up and down the aisle, apparently not finding the item, I ask "what's it tell you for location?"  They reply, and yep, it's right there.  They go by location in the back room because everything is in wacos and not so visible.  But out on the sales floor, it's all about "match the picture."





seasonaldude said:


> Are you in a no backstock flex everything out store? It would make sense to go by picture if so. IDK. I use both picture and location. The location gives me the general area in the aisle I'm looking for. The picture narrows it down without having to look at shelf labels or count.


Location is great for GM and Beauty, and Style basics, not so great for Style hanging or tables. They aren't actually "located" regardless of what the website says, so going by the picture is necessary.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 30, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Are you in a no backstock flex everything out store?


Nope.  Some areas are flexed more than others, but essentials isn't really at all (except for NOP stuff, but they're looking for regular stuff located just where it's supposed to be) and I'm in OTC & personal care.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 30, 2020)

Nothing in style is located and if it is, the locations made up and the points dont matter,  ask your  style tm's they are magic with finding things.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 30, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Nothing in style is located and if it is, the locations made up and the points dont matter,  ask your  style tm's they are magic with finding things.


Yes, it is-or it's supposed to be. All basics areas (socks/underwear) are standard pog. Folded items and things like bras, shoes and the like are hybrid pogs, meaning they have a pog tied to a physical location (each floorpad has a different letter location) but the product is merchandised flex on that fixture to avoid the appearance of outs. Fixtures like tables should have numbers on them. Hanging product is not located, that's correct.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 31, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> .. Fixtures like tables should have numbers on them. Hanging product is not located, that's correct.


They have numbers at my store, but they're always wrong because they're constantly moving them around and not updating them  🤦‍♀️


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2020)

JiJi said:


> They have numbers at my store, but they're always wrong because they're constantly moving them around and not updating them  🤦‍♀️


Same.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 31, 2020)

Ours  have no labels.


----------



## essie (Aug 31, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Maybe someone who does SFS regularly can help me understand something.  So many of our SFS pickers don't pay attention to the location on the zebra, looking only at the picture and trying to find the product by sight.  When I see one of them go up and down the aisle, apparently not finding the item, I ask "what's it tell you for location?"  They reply, and yep, it's right there.  They go by location in the back room because everything is in wacos and not so visible.  But out on the sales floor, it's all about "match the picture."


They're either lazy or don't understand shelf locations (which admittedly can be confusing and take time to learn), possibly both. Our softlines locations are not labeled, but it isn't hard to remember where the AND, UT, swim, Art Class, etc. areas are. Staring at shelves full of Tylenol trying to match a picture instead of learning locations is just lazy.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 31, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Nothing in style is located and if it is, the locations made up and the points dont matter,  ask your  style tm's they are magic with finding things.



Everything in style has a proper location though. Just because it doesn't have a specific shelf location doesn't mean that there isn't somewhere that it is in fact supposed to be. The VMG does need to be followed with allowance made for sensibly flexing merchandise to keep the area looking brand and full. Things can get moved around a bunch, but there is still somewhere that is the "proper location." And, at least at my store, any style TM not putting things in those proper locations will be having a conversation with our VM.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 31, 2020)

TTOTM: I scanned something in my seasonal bin of reshop that actually belonged in stationary, so I placed it in your stationary bin. So why did it end up back in my seasonal bin? Before you bring any reshop to guest services, be very sure it doesn’t belong to you first.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh god I had the other day with water bottles. Got water bottles in the home bin that belong in sporting goods. Put them in the sporting goods bin. Not long after that they were back in my bin. Put them back in sporting goods. Shortly after that had to inform the TM working sporting goods, who was trying to shove them into the kids' water bottle section that THEY GO IN SPORTING GOODS CHECK YOUR DAMN DEVICE FOR THE AISLE ALREADY YOU KNOW BETTER.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 31, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: I scanned something in my seasonal bin of reshop that actually belonged in stationary, so I placed it in your stationary bin. So why did it end up back in my seasonal bin? Before you bring any reshop to guest services, be very sure it doesn’t belong to you first.


this happens with the LOL stuff in stationary and Bullseye playground stuff - always ends up in toys bin 🙄


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 31, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Oh god I had the other day with water bottles. Got water bottles in the home bin that belong in sporting goods. Put them in the sporting goods bin. Not long after that they were back in my bin. Put them back in sporting goods. Shortly after that had to inform the TM working sporting goods, who was trying to shove them into the kids' water bottle section that THEY GO IN SPORTING GOODS CHECK YOUR DAMN DEVICE FOR THE AISLE ALREADY YOU KNOW BETTER.


OH MY GOD I HATE THE SPORTS BOTTLES FOR THIS REASON.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 31, 2020)

This happens with bags of ground Starbucks coffees, despite the fact our counter only sells whole bean.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2020)

Today I had a bike helmet in Style reshop. Other times we get towels, bedding, pet supplies, travel socks from luggage, masks and thermometers from pharmacy, etc etc etc. I have had to stick post-it notes on items because they just keep ending up in Style.


----------



## NKG (Sep 1, 2020)

I get refrigerated items all the time in ours. No one wants moldy cheese...


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 1, 2020)

I've gotten copies of that new BTS album mixed in with BTS reshop because it looks kinda like a book.

I didn't even realize I used the same acronym for two different things as I was typing that, lol. To clarify, the new BTS (Kpop band) album mixed in with Back To School reshop


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2020)

The Zebra is definitely your friend when sorting reshop. I try hard to make sure stuff goes in the right spot. I do get that a lot of people are just going to toss whatever wherever. I suppose it's human nature - the only thing that really bugs me is when we keep getting the same item over and over again because the TM in that area just doesn't seem to get that the item is theirs, not ours. Once or twice I've been so frustrated I just put the damn thing back where it belongs, wondering why the TM from that area can't figure it out themselves.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 1, 2020)

Yup. When I went to guest svc around 7 am to look for shoe reshop, I saw a hat in the basket that didn't look familiar. Shot it and it was F59. Put on shelf for electronics. Went back up later and it was back in the bottom basket of style. I took it out again. Don't know where it is now.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 1, 2020)

I found a wrapped ham sandwich in my auto/hardware reshop cart one fine late Sunday morning after ad set.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 1, 2020)

At my store no one at guest svc knows that speedo water shoes are in sporting goods. Every freakin year...


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 1, 2020)

When I was pawing through reshop bins today I found a More Than Magic bath bomb in the home decor bin.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 1, 2020)

What really gets me is when One Spot product is put in bins for other areas. For crying out loud, if you turn it over you know right away where it goes because of the price sticker!


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 1, 2020)

Picture The Captain in a Speedo then take a few Pepto's.  Reshop can be a bear.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2020)

Whenever there were clothes in One Spot, we got it.  Electronics hats, shirts, socks and jewelry, we got it.  The water shoes, we got those.  Dog costumes, those ended up in piles slated for NIT.

There was one item, I don't even remember what it was anymore, it ended up in the reshop cart that I saw 4 times in two days.  That last time, I was so fed up I asked for hardlines to meet me between boys and towels (adjacent in the store I was in) and physically handed it to them.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> What really gets me is when One Spot product is put in bins for other areas. For crying out loud, if you turn it over you know right away where it goes because of the price sticker!


We've already started getting the One Spot winter scarves in Style. Also get the licensed clothes constantly.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Sep 1, 2020)

And the licensed umbrellas and sunglasses that one spot had! The MTM stationery items...the list goes on.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2020)

Biggest dumping ground for Bullseye is the party favors.  You can pull a whole cart out of there, I swear.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 3, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I get refrigerated items all the time in ours. No one wants moldy cheese...



Sure they do, blue cheese is a delicacy.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 3, 2020)

TTOETL: Thank you for being up my ass to finish your workload today. That wasn’t irritating at all. Or dumping the orientation you were going to lead on my lap 10 minutes before it started.

TTSameETL: An honest thank you for recognizing that I did a tremendous amount of work today and were leading the district in completion rates for your project due to my efforts.

TTOtherETL: First off fuck you. As a person you’re not even adequate. As an ETL you’re a disgrace. But for interrupting my lunch and making me come in third in Mario Kart there will be a special level of hell reserved for you. Enjoy it


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 3, 2020)

Initial Log ETL everyone loved her, terrific respectful and friendly.  2nd:  Never go to know her, she didn't last long (couple of weeks).  Last ETL:  a pleasant sort, overly sensitive.  Got the job done.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 3, 2020)

TTOTM: I’m tired of hearing about conspiracies about COVID and masks, I won’t listen to what you say unless it’s work related!

To that other team member: Stop leaving your smart cart full of push and miscellaneous reshop in the aisle after your morning/mid-shift. I’m tired of walking into that when I close. I let my leader know about it and he tells me to leave it as is. He also writes about it in his notes for the morning team, so  if you haven’t been talked about it yet expect for it to be brought up at a huddle


----------



## happygoth (Sep 3, 2020)

TTO(new SFS)TM: Today was your third day at Spot and I'm glad you felt comfortable enough to approach me and ask for help with those darn Auden bras. You cracked jokes and thanked me sincerely for helping you, and in general seem like an all-around cool person. Welcome to the team!


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 4, 2020)

TthoseTwoTM: Oi, just 'cause it looks like there are no cameras around doesn't mean there aren't cameras around. Take your necking/grinding/PDA to your vehicles please.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2020)

Eew


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 4, 2020)

Cameras caught a couple of the cleaning folks doing the ugly in the custodian's storeroom.  Way to go!


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 4, 2020)

They did a good job.  Maybe they were on their 15.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 4, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> To that other team member: Stop leaving your smart cart full of push and miscellaneous reshop in the aisle after your morning/mid-shift. I’m tired of walking into that when I close. I let my leader know about it and he tells me to leave it as is. He also writes about it in his notes for the morning team, so  if you haven’t been talked about it yet expect for it to be brought up at a huddle


Update: this cart was still on the floor today, and I ended up having to do it anyway.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 4, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Update: this cart was still on the floor today, and I ended up having to do it anyway.


Thank you for being a team player.  There is nothing worse than hearing “ but it’s not MY work” !   Seriously.  You are being paid to complete the work that needs doing.  How is doing that cart any different than doing the nights reshop, truck push, SPL, pricing or backstock that is needed ?  C’mon, don’t complain, just DO it !  Heck, I’m ALWAYS throwing away “other people’s” cardboard, backstocking the carts ‘hidden’, filling amplified displays that are getting light and much more that was not technically assigned to me.  Doesn’t make a difference, work is work.  
I’m busy/it needs doing, a win-win!


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Sep 4, 2020)

To that one service advocate who got on the intercom and said “attention Target guests, the time is now 10:05 and Target has been closed for five minutes” as four guests casually continued to shop in the dark, thank you. I needed that laugh lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 5, 2020)

GuestObsessed531 said:


> To that one service advocate who got on the intercom and said “attention Target guests, the time is now 10:05 and Target has been closed for five minutes” as four guests casually continued to shop in the dark, thank you. I needed that laugh lol


ICONIC


----------



## happygoth (Sep 5, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Thank you for being a team player.  There is nothing worse than hearing “ but it’s not MY work” !   Seriously.  You are being paid to complete the work that needs doing.  How is doing that cart any different than doing the nights reshop, truck push, SPL, pricing or backstock that is needed ?  C’mon, don’t complain, just DO it !  Heck, I’m ALWAYS throwing away “other people’s” cardboard, backstocking the carts ‘hidden’, filling amplified displays that are getting light and much more that was not technically assigned to me.  Doesn’t make a difference, work is work.
> I’m busy/it needs doing, a win-win!


I beg to differ. Not much irks me more than dayside leaving their 3-tiers full of damages, trash, abandons and fixturing sitting in the middle of the salesfloor. We've had one piled full of crap over in intimates for days now. Sorry but that's some bullshit. No reason at all that night shift should have to clean up someone else's mess. I've got plenty of my own work to do. They should clean up after themselves.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I beg to differ. Not much irks me more than dayside leaving their 3-tiers full of damages, trash, abandons and fixturing sitting in the middle of the salesfloor. We've had one piled full of crap over in intimates for days now. Sorry but that's some bullshit. No reason at all that night shift should have to clean up someone else's mess. I've got plenty of my own work to do. They should clean up after themselves.


Yeah closing team members have enough to worry about, reshop and making the section look pretty for opening in the morning. Now some may think oh it’s just one extra cart of reshop, is it really such a big deal? But tonight I not only walked into a full smart cart of seasonal reshop and an overflowing bin at guest service (my day crew is a mess if you couldn’t tell haha), but that surprise cart of push mixed with other reshop as well. Walking in to practically three full  carts of reshop can really throw off your night. I needed a miracle to pull off a decent zone along with the craziness of back to school traffic, but I think I did a decent job, I have no idea how the hell i did it haha.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Thank you for being a team player.  There is nothing worse than hearing “ but it’s not MY work” !   Seriously.  You are being paid to complete the work that needs doing.  How is doing that cart any different than doing the nights reshop, truck push, SPL, pricing or backstock that is needed ?  C’mon, don’t complain, just DO it !  Heck, I’m ALWAYS throwing away “other people’s” cardboard, backstocking the carts ‘hidden’, filling amplified displays that are getting light and much more that was not technically assigned to me.  Doesn’t make a difference, work is work.
> I’m busy/it needs doing, a win-win!


And when they are coached on not doing their stuff because they are doing the work that you left?  Is that fair to them?


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> And when they are coached on not doing their stuff because they are doing the work that you left?  Is that fair to them?


That is just poor leadership to coach someone who pitched in and did work that needed doing.  The work assigned and expectations to be completed should include those ‘extra’ projects That need finishing.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 5, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> That is just poor leadership to coach someone who pitched in and did work that needed doing.  The work assigned and expectations to be completed should include those ‘extra’ projects That need finishing.


I agree that coaching a TM in that situation is unwarranted. The TM who needs the coaching is the one who left their cart full of crap in the middle of the salesfloor. I bring my abandons to GS and sort them, I process my damages and I put away my fixturing. I don't mind if someone rolls a cart with a handful of things to the fitting room area, but if the cart is full I'm just pushing it to the side, or even better, bringing it to the backroom.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 5, 2020)

Whenever I'm in a position that I can help out the rest of the store, I have a general policy of I'm happy to help, but I'm not going to do anyone's work for them. It's a fine line. DBOs that never do their own reshop and expect that someone else will eventually do it? Yeah, that someone else won't be me. The toys closers always leave a cart full of abandons stashed in sporting goods? Yeah, that's nice; they should probably start with that when they get in. On the other hand, those DBOs who make the effort to always do as much as they can? I'll go see if any of them have too much to handle that day and help them out.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 5, 2020)

^100%^


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2020)

I get it that expectations are high and you’re not always going to finish everything on time, and that not everyone can stay 15 minutes later to complete it. That’s when you partner with a leader. But one thing’s for certain, they have a rule here not to leave any carts on the floor after you leave. It’s really unfair to those who come in later. I do everything I can to finish all the reshop before I clock out because I don’t want to leave that work for someone coming in the next morning.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 6, 2020)

TTMTMs,
My buddies, my friends, thanks for the respect, sharing of responsibility, and general TEAM, like for real, work. I appreciate you. And one of you is super HOT.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 8, 2020)

TTOGSTL and Service Advocate: I'm glad I  could give you a laugh when I destroyed the large bug on the floor by running it over with my walker. 😂👍


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 10, 2020)

To that one former team lead: I am so deeply saddened to hear of your brutal murder at your current job. For 3 years you brought nothing but smiles and happiness to everybody around you. You will forever be missed by your former team and 2 beautiful daughters.  RIP Olga.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

Very sad event. Here is the info about that person. There is a gofundme link at the bottom of the article.








						Family, Community Want To Know Who Stabbed Wicker Park Walgreens Employee To Death, And Why
					

Police on Monday afternoon continued to talk to a person of interest after a 32-year-old mother of two was stabbed to death while working at a Walgreens in Wicker Park.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## Style2563 (Sep 10, 2020)

VM: There is a fixture there and I don’t know who left it. It’s been there for days. Can you take it to the back. 

Me and other team member: (busy organizing quarantine items) crickets......did not respond to her pretending we did not hear. Yes I felt petty that day not to respond and take it to the back. my reason being...You have seen it for days so why didn’t you take it back especially when it’s not suppose to be there. Everyday you are at the fixture room. I don’t get it why you were not able to take it yourself. 
We have some people who have higher positions than a team member feel like they are too good to pick up trash, one shirt, an item on the floor. If you really care about safety, you can pick that one item up. You don’t really need to call a team member to do it for you.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> VM: There is a fixture there and I don’t know who left it. It’s been there for days. Can you take it to the back.
> 
> Me and other team member: (busy organizing quarantine items) crickets......did not respond to her pretending we did not hear. Yes I felt petty that day not to respond and take it to the back. my reason being...You have seen it for days so why didn’t you take it back especially when it’s not suppose to be there. Everyday you are at the fixture room. I don’t get it why you were not able to take it yourself.
> We have some people who have higher positions than a team member feel like they are too good to pick up trash, one shirt, an item on the floor. If you really care about safety, you can pick that one item up. You don’t really need to call a team member to do it for you.


The TM who left it there should take it to the back. Funny thing is, in my store it's usually the VM who's the guilty party when it comes to leaving crap lying around.


----------



## Style2563 (Sep 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> The TM who left it there should take it to the back. Funny thing is, in my store it's usually the VM who's the guilty party when it comes to leaving crap lying around.


Yeah that’s the typical general rule (whoever left it should take it back). For some reason hahaha I was the lucky team member and my coworker that she sees. It’s kinda like since I am a team member I should take it for the team. Oh yeah our VM too is guilty of that. She will leave her cart of fixtures on the floor after she gets off.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 10, 2020)

Lol guest service leaves fixtures in the electronics  basket


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 10, 2020)

that reminds me of every lead ever who passes by the boat and goes "tech can u pick up ur zone it looks rough" and i go over to find one (1) item on the floor like ??? u coulda got that fam

or when they hand me one (1) phone charger literally the next aisle over that theyre walking past anyways


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 11, 2020)

Tech why you're zone look bad? 
* i look up after a 4hr rush alone* 
I was busy


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 11, 2020)

TTOTM: I feel like the rest of The Office cast when Michael Scott is about to leave Scranton. You were a great team member to work with. Not only are we each going to miss you, but the store as a whole will be different with you gone. Good luck on your next journey.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 12, 2020)

TTOTM who thinks she's better than everyone else and doesn't know how to listen, I'm sorry that I stooped to the unprofessional level of dropping an F bomb (sorry to the world of professionally behaved workers, not to you, because you deserved it), but someone had to do it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2020)

TTOTM: You're a cashier; you KNOW how little we have in our registers upon opening but you insist upon buying a small  item just to get the maximum amount of cash back, depleting our large bills & requiring us to call for a cash advance during morning rush.
If you EVER buy a coffee, you're getting decaf


----------



## Times Up (Sep 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> TTOTM: You're a cashier; you KNOW how little we have in our registers upon opening but you insist upon buying a small  item just to get the maximum amount of cash back, depleting our large bills & requiring us to call for a cash advance during morning rush.
> If you EVER buy a coffee, you're getting decaf


Tell 'em to go buy a candy bar at SCO.  They can rinse and repeat all they want!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Yep, I get that it's the best way to avoid ATM fees but morning rush is bad enough without having to give change back from a $20 all in ones.
SETLs are busy at the lanes & it takes them awhile to get our change requests over to us.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 12, 2020)

TTOTM, yes, I have a crush on you.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 13, 2020)

TTOTM: Learn the fucking price match policy. Or better yet, learn that policies aren't absolute.

Guest calls, asks if we will price match Gamestop. I tell them yes. They come in, they wait in line at a checklane, cashier tells them no. They come to me at the service desk, I do it. Cashier than tries telling me off, claiming, "We've repeatedly been told to not price match GameStop.".

I pull up the pricematch policy on my phone and show it to her. Gamestop.com is explicitly listed as a competitor for whom we DO price match. No clue who told her otherwise, but they were wrong, and even if they weren't, I'm going to price match any retailer I consider reasonable, whether listed on the website or not.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 13, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> TTOTM: Learn the fucking price match policy. Or better yet, learn that policies aren't absolute.
> 
> Guest calls, asks if we will price match Gamestop. I tell them yes. They come in, they wait in line at a checklane, cashier tells them no. They come to me at the service desk, I do it. Cashier than tries telling me off, claiming, "We've repeatedly been told to not price match GameStop.".
> 
> I pull up the pricematch policy on my phone and show it to her. Gamestop.com is explicitly listed as a competitor for whom we DO price match. No clue who told her otherwise, but they were wrong, and even if they weren't, I'm going to price match any retailer I consider reasonable, whether listed on the website or not.


GameStop is tricky bc we don’t price match used. But as long as it’s new and in stock, we should, idk why they’d think other wise


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not pricematching a preowned price, but I see no reason not to pricematch their price for new games. Even if they weren't listed explicitly, they're a legitimate retailer, I'm going to pricematch most any legitimate retailer. 

ie. Newegg.com isn't explicitly listed, but I see no reason to pricematch Amazon, but not newegg.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 13, 2020)

In tech, we have the 2 hour drive rule.  Can we drive 2 hours and get this same day.  ALSO no 3rd party listings. So uncle barnys discountium on ebay amazon or walmart? Nope. Bestbuy next city over nope. Bestbuy in our town available  today for in store? Yep.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 13, 2020)

Bestbuy next city over is surely a lot less than 2 hours away though?


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 13, 2020)

Basicly if your in nyc, we wouldn't price match  a walmart in baltimore but would in Philadelphia.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 13, 2020)

TTTMs who cheerfully volunteer when the call comes out for backup: THANK YOU. May the universe or the deity of your choice shower blessings upon you and yours for all eternity.

On behalf of those of us who loathe cashiering, you have our gratitude.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 13, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTTMs who cheerfully volunteer when the call comes out for backup: THANK YOU. May the universe or the deity of your choice shower blessings upon you and yours for all eternity.
> 
> On behalf of those of us who loathe cashiering, you have our gratitude.


I wish I was at your store. I’m a closing expert on the floor and I would gladly volunteer for backup, but the issue is that no one else ever responds. I don’t want a situation where I’m the only one going for backup, I’d get no work done. But if more people responded I’d gladly go up. They have to call us by name lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah, they resort to that at my store, depending. Ironically, tonight I would have volunteered for backup a couple times as the SETL calling for backup is the only one I trust to respect our time and get us out ASAP, but another TM piped up right away.

Just a thought, SETLs--maybe, just MAYBE if you didn't trap sales floor TMs on a register for an hour until you try to guilt the rest of us into coming up to relieve them, when the registers aren't really that busy (you just like having an extra cashier), you might get more responses. Just a thought.


----------



## SpilledTea (Sep 15, 2020)

TTOTM: please, for the love of dog, stop calling for backups to the check lanes *solely* to cover your break and just wait 5 minutes until another cashier comes in 😐


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 15, 2020)

Call NAMES - it’s the ONLY thing that works !

I am SO tired of “back-up, we need. Back-up.  Team, who is responding.  We have lines.  Who is backing up ?  Team leads, please send up a team member “

really ?  Why do OTHER TL need to do YOUR job of getting back-up !  GET YOURSELF A GRID AND CALL NAMES !


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 15, 2020)

"Hey all we need backup tm name 1 has answered the last 3, someone else come up. Sporting goods tm  , come on up 
 Its your turn for the backup is right. "


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 17, 2020)

Again today.  
SETL calling OTHER TL To send back up.  Why ?  You are a TL - call someone.  Why do I have to call someone for you ? 
 Why am I expected to do both my job and yours ?
When are you going to send ME a cashier to push after my DBO was sent to cashier.

hmm. How about that?  My DBO backs up for 15 minutes, a cashier returns to their department when they are finished to push for 15 minutes.  
DBO more likely to assist.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Again today.
> SETL calling OTHER TL To send back up.  Why ?  You are a TL - call someone.  Why do I have to call someone for you ?
> Why am I expected to do both my job and yours ?
> When are you going to send ME a cashier to push after my DBO was sent to cashier.
> ...


I've heard the front end ask TLs to send people for backup as well. I think they figure it will have more weight coming from their TL rather than them.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2020)

I remember walking past a TM texting on his phone who said 'he was with a guest' after being asked to respond for back up.
I circled back & gave him a level look.
After he noticed me, he headed to the front.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I've heard the front end ask TLs to send people for backup as well. I think they figure it will have more weight coming from their TL rather than them.



Or the TL knows which TMs are more needed on the floor vs those who are more useful off the floor can be spared more easily.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I remember walking past a TM texting on his phone who said 'he was with a guest' after being asked to respond for back up.
> I circled back & gave him a level look.
> After he noticed me, he headed to the front.


Oops, busted!


----------



## Yetive (Sep 18, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I remember walking past a TM texting on his phone who said 'he was with a guest' after being asked to respond for back up.
> I circled back & gave him a level look.
> After he noticed me, he headed to the front.


Mom glare works on all ages


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 18, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> hmm. How about that? My DBO backs up for 15 minutes, a cashier returns to their department when they are finished to push for 15 minutes.
> DBO more likely to assist.


If this ever actually happened, I'd be much more likely to volunteer for back-up.  As it is, with hours being cut recently, I barely get my truck and back stock done before I'm supposed to be out.  So the idea of responding to a back-up call and getting stuck on a register for a half-hour (or more - it's happened, plenty of times) is not attractive.
I get that guests don't want to wait in line forever.  But they kinda want to find stuff on shelves too, or they won't have anything to get in line for.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Sep 18, 2020)

TTOTL: Quit having a turf war with the other TL. It's pissing off this tm. I'm marked unavailable for a reason & changing the schedule after original to makes it so I'm scheduled on my unavailable day won't make me come in. I don't care if there's 2 trailers or you don't like the tm who is available... I will still be unavailable.


----------



## JiJi (Sep 18, 2020)

TTNGMTL - FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE PUT ALL THE UBOATS ON THE LINE, AND STOP ENCOURAGING YOUR TMS TO LEAVE THEM SCATTERED BACK THERE. I LITERALLY CANNOT GET TO MY PACK STATION.
I have spent 10-15 minutes the last 2 weeks, EVERY DAY, moving all the uboats back to line. It does not take that long to move 2 uboats on the line over, to make space to put your empty boat. THEY DON'T NEED THAT MUCH SPACE IN BETWEEN THEM WHEN THEY'RE EMPTY.
ALSO PUT THE FLATBEDS AWAY DAMNIT.

Yes, I've brought it up to her, and to several other GM TLs, but NOBODY LISTENS. Ugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Mom glare works on all ages


Damn straight it does


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 18, 2020)

JiJi said:


> TTNGMTL - FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE PUT ALL THE UBOATS ON THE LINE, AND STOP ENCOURAGING YOUR TMS TO LEAVE THEM SCATTERED BACK THERE. I LITERALLY CANNOT GET TO MY PACK STATION.
> I have spent 10-15 minutes the last 2 weeks, EVERY DAY, moving all the uboats back to line. It does not take that long to move 2 uboats on the line over, to make space to put your empty boat. THEY DON'T NEED THAT MUCH SPACE IN BETWEEN THEM WHEN THEY'RE EMPTY.
> ALSO PUT THE FLATBEDS AWAY DAMNIT.
> 
> Yes, I've brought it up to her, and to several other GM TLs, but NOBODY LISTENS. Ugh.



And stop letting TMs hide uboats and three tiers in the backroom aisles! Geez! I'm tired of choosing between moving them and playing "skinny test."


----------



## GRC (Sep 20, 2020)

TTO fullfillment TL, every time you need backup for orders you ask for the same TM in consumables. It's almost a guarantee that when he works on a day you're there, he'll get pulled away from his area for at least half an hour. Other TMs offer to backup instead so he doesn't have to do it every time, but you don't want them to because they don't have experience. Well how is anyone else supposed to get experience if they can never help??


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 26, 2020)

TTOSETL: I don't always agree with your management style, but I just want to thank you for listening to me tonight. You completely get my predicament.  Was so nice to have someone hear me out.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 4, 2020)

Huge shoutout to Target.com for letting people order the new Alice in Wonderland Funkos online. It was really great that you let them order 2 of each and they can put in multiple orders for that.  I can fulfill and cancel in pickup, which I did, but guest services, tech, and AP has to deal with that fall out. Get it through your fat heads: new collectibles are 1 per guest per day. No exceptions.


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 4, 2020)

I saw our flex people hunting for those but we might be all sold out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 4, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> I saw our flex people hunting for those but we might be all sold out.


My tech folks told flex that everything is at the boat. Not there, sold out.


----------



## JiJi (Oct 4, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Huge shoutout to Target.com for letting people order the new Alice in Wonderland Funkos online. It was really great that you let them order 2 of each and they can put in multiple orders for that.  I can fulfill and cancel in pickup, which I did, but guest services, tech, and AP has to deal with that fall out. Get it through your fat heads: new collectibles are 1 per guest per day. No exceptions.


I started in OPU this morning and literally the first thing I had to grab was the Cheshire cat. I ended up letting my TL and AP know that they're dropping in the online orders.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

New Tm in gs. Stay off your phone, when I am trying explain crc to you.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 21, 2020)

TTOTM: Turn off that damn walkie or get out of the breakroom.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2020)

I freakin' HATE walkies on in the breakroom


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2020)

Why? Honestly, why? Isn't it better to be able to tell people you're on break while on break rather than face the wrath of TLs and fellow TMs who can't figure out where you are and why you were ignoring them? Or if a TM absolutely needs equipment for a task that you are carrying, answering with where you are enables them to not be in trouble for not doing the task.

Edit: One time I got in trouble that could have been avoided if someone had asked a simple question on the walkie. I put a dress on hold right before break, guest came in, GS didn't use their eyeballs and told her it wasn't held. Last item. She understandably threw a fit and questions were aimed at me after my break for not putting it on hold. I pulled it right out of the hold bin, it was the only item in there. Had GS or whatever poor person had to deal with the fit asked me, I'd have spared myself the shit rolling downhill with a simple "Did you see the bag with paper stapled to the handles?"


----------



## GRC (Oct 22, 2020)

I always have mine on, at a low volume is that wrong? And are the LOD/ETLs wrong for having theirs on?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2020)

The problem is when someone has it on at full volume.
Our breakroom is usually a place of solitude.
Hell, we seldom have the TV on because TMs just want a quiet space away from the music, guests, etc.
Having a walkie at low vol isn't too bad a problem but loud enough to hear all the traffic yammer is annoying as hell & TMs will quickly remind newbs to 'turn it down'.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2020)

But if it's low volume, how do you hear it well enough to hear your name?  Even volume turned all the way up I had problems hearing the walkies well enough to make out the words.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2020)

At our store all TLs & ETLs wear an earpiece.
TMs announce when they are taking breaks & lunches so they are considered incommunicado during that time.
I've heard someone call for a TM on break only to hear someone else speak up to say said TM was on break.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 23, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I've heard someone call for a TM on break only to hear someone else speak up to say said TM was on break.


Our backroom and SFS teams did that, too.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 23, 2020)

TLs & ETLs can have their walkies on in the breakroom as they realistically need to answer questions sometimes, even though they shouldn't. 

The rest of us should have our walkies off so we can take a proper break, as can everyone around us.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Oct 23, 2020)

TTOTM - I know you were clocked out but I wasn't so you really shouldn't have thrown that bottle at me and screamed F* you. I know you were talked to but you still owe me an apology and for God sakes get some counseling or something!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2020)

ClosingQueen said:


> TTOTM - I know you were clocked out but I wasn't so you really shouldn't have thrown that bottle at me and screamed F* you. I know you were talked to but you still owe me an apology and for God sakes get some counseling or something!


Please talk to your HR ASAP. That’s not ok at all


----------



## ClosingQueen (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh I took it to my SD. He took it to her ETL. The ETL got confirmation from another TM and spoke to the offending TM who went home right after the conversation.(HR was off) I haven't seen the offending TM since because I had a 3 day weekend but I'll see her Sunday and I fully expect a sincere apology.(Which I'm sure I won't get)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2020)

ClosingQueen said:


> Oh I took it to my SD. He took it to her ETL. The ETL got confirmation from another TM and spoke to the offending TM who went home right after the conversation.(HR was off) I haven't seen the offending TM since because I had a 3 day weekend but I'll see her Sunday and I fully expect a sincere apology.(Which I'm sure I won't get)


You acted perfectly. You have a right to a safe and harassment free work environment

glad your SD handled it well


----------



## ClosingQueen (Oct 23, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You acted perfectly. You have a right to a safe and harassment free work environment
> 
> glad your SD handled it well


Oh I know. I just took the updated training for leaders about this last month. Lol


----------



## happygoth (Oct 26, 2020)

TTOTM: Fuck you for walking around my department for 15 minutes "shopping" with no fucking mask on, chatting it up with another TM who at least was wearing their mask (though I have seen them with their mask down many times before). You obviously did not notice or care about my frustration. So again, FUCK YOU.


----------



## rBrock02 (Oct 27, 2020)

TTOTM: If you hate your job, why keep showing up? Don't rudely speak to our helpful closing leads and never do what you're supposed to, it would be easier if you just gave up your availability for us who actually want to work hard. And no, I will not put your cardboard in the baler for you one more time, you're perfectly capable of it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 30, 2020)

TTOStyleTM: You haven't pushed your truck in 4 days. You've been in the building all 4 days. But, none of your truck has been pushed. You have an overflowing valet in the fitting room that grows everyday. There are two 3 tiers of your non-backstocked crap floating around the backroom. Your zone is a freaking mess. Shit's on the floor. Nothing is organized by size.

What exactly do you do all day? We're all wondering.

P.S. When I asked you a question about a folding item and you told me you thought you saw it in the back unlocated because someone, NOT YOU!!!!, hasn't been locating stuff, I thought well it's obviously not you because you never do anything....like ummm...fixing location issues in your backroom! But, you were right. It was back there unlocated. So there's that, I guess.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 5, 2020)

TTOTM:  I don’t understand why you have to put your phone on full speaker mode in the break room to chat with your daughter . Yeah I know it was your daughter , actually everyone in the break room now knows about your daughter !! It was a long call and on speaker for the whole time !


----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2020)

Omg people with their public phone calls are the worst!


----------



## rd123 (Nov 5, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Omg people with their public phone calls are the worst!


On top of that the daughter’s little kid was crying in between 😕


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 6, 2020)

To that one Closing TL: Hey, thanks for ignoring the directions from our Fulfillment TL and our ETL that you can no longer pull fulfillment from doing OPUs after everything that is due at night is finished. We walked into over 300 DPCIs in the OPU queue at 5am this morning. And, after two hours of picking them, they were still over 300 because it's Q4 and orders were dropping in at a rate of a new 23 DPCI batch every 15 minutes or so. We had to call in two fulfillment TMs to come in early and grab 3 TMs from the salesfloor to help pick just to get everything that needed done by 11am finished on time. And, we know that you pulled last night's pickers at 7:30pm to zone or whatever. Fucking asshole. Knock this shit off. We are not amused and we will be mentioning to the DSD and gang when they drop by for their big Q4 readiness visit if you keep this up.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 6, 2020)

Threw a bottle at you?  Inexcusable behavior, grounds for getting shit-canned.  Punched in, punched out, either way it's wrong.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> TTOTM: Fuck you for walking around my department for 15 minutes "shopping" with no fucking mask on, chatting it up with another TM who at least was wearing their mask (though I have seen them with their mask down many times before). You obviously did not notice or care about my frustration. So again, FUCK YOU.


No way that'd fly. I've been told to not start shit with guests who don't wear masks, but TM not wearing one while out on the salesfloor I'd rip into, and have written up if they didn't immediately put it on upon being told to.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Threw a bottle at you?  Inexcusable behavior, grounds for getting shit-canned.  Punched in, punched out, either way it's wrong.


Agreed. In her position I wouldn't have expected to see them again Sunday, I'd have expected to come in Sunday and find out said TM had been fired.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 7, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> No way that'd fly. I've been told to not start shit with guests who don't wear masks, but TM not wearing one while out on the salesfloor I'd rip into, and have written up if they didn't immediately put it on upon being told to.


I'm definitely going to say something if it happens again. I am over this nonsense.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 7, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Again today.
> SETL calling OTHER TL To send back up.  Why ?  You are a TL - call someone.  Why do I have to call someone for you ?
> Why am I expected to do both my job and yours ?
> When are you going to send ME a cashier to push after my DBO was sent to cashier.
> ...


A lot of times when SETL calls no one comes but, when other team leads call they listen.  Many times it’s the SCO person calling for backup and no one listens to them.


----------



## JiJi (Nov 10, 2020)

TTCorporateGuy: Please do something about ship dropping heavy loads midday when we don't have time to pick them because all 7 of us are busting butt trying to keep up with OPU during the day thanks  🙃


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 12, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> A lot of times when SETL calls no one comes but, when other team leads call they listen.  Many times it’s the SCO person calling for backup and no one listens to them.


If I call for backup, or someone to pick up a phone call, etc. and no one responds, the Closing TL starts calling people out by name to do whatever I requested, she doesn't wait for me to ask her for help. Backup for the checklanes isn't optional. If the SETL has to ask another TL to call people out, those people already failed the store by not responding to the first call.

A DBO does have a lot of work to do, but it's not as urgent as ringing up guests and getting them out the door. Service at the front end has a much more direct impact on sales. Guests that have to wait in long lines are prone to say, "Fuck it", and leave entire carts full of merchandise behind, which your DBO can then reshop rather than ring up, while also losing out on the sales for said items.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> If I call for backup, or someone to pick up a phone call, etc. and no one responds, the Closing TL starts calling people out by name to do whatever I requested, she doesn't wait for me to ask her for help. Backup for the checklanes isn't optional. If the SETL has to ask another TL to call people out, those people already failed the store by not responding to the first call.
> 
> A DBO does have a lot of work to do, but it's not as urgent as ringing up guests and getting them out the door. Service at the front end has a much more direct impact on sales. Guests that have to wait in long lines are prone to say, "Fuck it", and leave entire carts full of merchandise behind, which your DBO can then reshop rather than ring up, while also losing out on the sales for said items.


The opposite is often said though - if the stuff isn't on the shelves the guest is likely to walk out and go somewhere where the item they want is available.  And if the item can't be found even if it is in the store, the guest will give up and walk out and go where the item is easily found or where sales floor staff are easily found to help them find it.

I don't know if there's been an official study done on which causes the more walk outs - long checkout lines, or not finding items or staff.  But both sales floor and the front end are carrying the same bucket together, and not keeping things balanced is going to get water everywhere except where it's going.  Neither side can think they are of utmost importance and the other part must stop everything to cater to their demands.  Sometimes the best thing for the store as a whole is for one or the other to experience a bit of difficulty and the responsible thing is to make do instead of demanding 100% of the personnel resources/make the store suffer to support only a tiny portion of the different store workings.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 12, 2020)

Let's all be honest here. Resistance to backup has nothing to do with being concerned about stocked shelves or floor coverage for guests - it has to do with the fact that cashiering sucks ass and nobody wants to do it. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Nov 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Let's all be honest here. Resistance to backup has nothing to do with being concerned about stocked shelves or floor coverage for guests - it has to do with the fact that cashiering sucks ass and nobody wants to do it. Tell me I'm wrong.


You're not wrong.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Let's all be honest here. Resistance to backup has nothing to do with being concerned about stocked shelves or floor coverage for guests - it has to do with the fact that cashiering sucks ass and nobody wants to do it. Tell me I'm wrong.


You're somewhat wrong.

Getting in major trouble for undone tasks because a significant portion of your shift is backup will certainly make you want to disappear next call.

Dealing with a rabid, frothing at the mouth guest needing help who managed to come from the complete opposite side of the store without spotting another TM (and you know thats no exagerration since you saw both the grid and heard people responding to backup) makes you wish there were more sales floor folks so guests won't be so worked up when they find someone.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 12, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> You're somewhat wrong.
> 
> Getting in major trouble for undone tasks because a significant portion of your shift is backup will certainly make you want to disappear next call.
> 
> Dealing with a rabid, frothing at the mouth guest needing help who managed to come from the complete opposite side of the store without spotting another TM (and you know thats no exagerration since you saw both the grid and heard people responding to backup) makes you wish there were more sales floor folks so guests won't be so worked up when they find someone.


There is some truth to that...but I'd still rather be the one dealing with the frothing guest than be the one responding to backup.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 12, 2020)

The problem is you can easily deal with both--cashiering and then coming upon frothing guests after you get off the checklane who have "looked everywhere for someone!"

Our guests are hella needy, in general, and when people say "not with a guest" it's really more like "between guests" because it's pretty rare for me to go more than 3-5 minutes without a guest request (before 8-8:30pm, that is), and I work in Domestics. Grocery, HBA, chem, baby, toys, seasonal...all worse.

ASANTS on that one, obviously.


----------



## Shani (Nov 12, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Getting in major trouble for undone tasks because a significant portion of your shift is backup will certainly make you want to disappear next call.


Yeeeep. Happened to me once and it really stuck with me for a while.

When I was still pretty new, I was being shown how to set an aisle in shoes by another TM, said task was designated by an ETL.
There were a looot of pages for backup that particular day and not that many people on the floor. Trainer TM and I ended up going up quite a bit. Person running front was grateful and thanked us for responding.

End of shift... ETL saw that we weren't able to finish the reset and just went off on us, fucking chewed us out for not finishing it. Helping with backup was not an excuse, apparently. Of course ETL was being a jerk, talking down to us and all that. But the fear of possibly losing my job because of not finishing tasks was instilled and I started avoiding the front end at all costs.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> The problem is you can easily deal with both--cashiering and then coming upon frothing guests after you get off the checklane who have "looked everywhere for someone!"



The times I had that, between seeing the grid and walkie chatter, there truly was either no one between the guest's starting point and me or there was a single TM in the entirety of hardlines at the time and could be legitimately missed when the guest started in Market and ended in RTW.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 12, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> But both sales floor and the front end are carrying the same bucket together,


True enough.  But it really bugs me that it's all one-way, even when there are NO guests for cashiers to be checking out.
Can they grab a few reshop items close to the front end and take care of them?  Can they maybe straighten some of the clothing tables or pick up a hanging item that's fallen to the floor - in the apparel section directly across from them?  Can they help the DBO stocking One Spot - who's the closest to respond for back-up when it's needed?
Nope, sorry, but they can stand around and chat.
I actually kind of like cashiering for short stretches.  But when I get stuck on a lane for 45 minutes and don't get my truck pushed?  Not so much.


----------



## StyleMaven (Nov 13, 2020)

Shani said:


> Yeeeep. Happened to me once and it really stuck with me for a while.
> 
> When I was still pretty new, I was being shown how to set an aisle in shoes by another TM, said task was designated by an ETL.
> There were a looot of pages for backup that particular day and not that many people on the floor. Trainer TM and I ended up going up quite a bit. Person running front was grateful and thanked us for responding.
> ...


This! 
On several occasions. The ETL comes on walkie telling TL to call backups by name when responses aren't coming fast enough. TMs are fairly rotated for the calls, but the front end is always understaffed at my store. Obviously, ETL hears my name called many times during shifts. Later, talked down to and admonished for not completing tasks. WTF?!?! 
If I spend 30 mins at a time doing backups, at 4-6 backups during a 4 hr shift, how the hell am I supposed to do my DBO tasks? Push, pull, set, price change....all while on closing shifts.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2020)

One thing I always wondered. Is it the front end is horribly understaffed? Or is it just really easy to ask for people, knowing one's decision likely won't be questioned, when a rush is actually manageable but the front end will have to work a little harder to clear it?


----------



## happygoth (Nov 13, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> True enough.  But it really bugs me that it's all one-way, even when there are NO guests for cashiers to be checking out.
> Can they grab a few reshop items close to the front end and take care of them?  Can they maybe straighten some of the clothing tables or pick up a hanging item that's fallen to the floor - in the apparel section directly across from them?  Can they help the DBO stocking One Spot - who's the closest to respond for back-up when it's needed?
> Nope, sorry, but they can stand around and chat.
> I actually kind of like cashiering for short stretches.  But when I get stuck on a lane for 45 minutes and don't get my truck pushed?  Not so much.



Yeah, it's hard for me to have sympathy for front end when they call for backup with three people at GS doing nothing. Or you get there and there's no line. Or you see them playing games or scrolling on their phones, yet they have "no time" to sort and hang reshop properly. Pffft.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 13, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> One thing I always wondered. Is it the front end is horribly understaffed? Or is it just really easy to ask for people, knowing one's decision likely won't be questioned, when a rush is actually manageable but the front end will have to work a little harder to clear it?


It is often the latter, seen it with my own eyes. It gets to be a "boy who cried wolf' situation sometimes.


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> It is often the latter, seen it with my own eyes. It gets to be a "boy who cried wolf' situation sometimes.


This. They call immediately when maybe ONE person is waiting and there are 3 lanes open so that later on, when they DO need help and call for it they get mad that no one is responding and an ETL has to get involved. How about stop calling us when it's unnecessary. Recently they did it and the SD noticed. He was not amused, thankfully, and told them to basically make better choices. Did they? Nope. But it was still awesome.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 13, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> One thing I always wondered. Is it the front end is horribly understaffed? Or is it just really easy to ask for people, knowing one's decision likely won't be questioned, when a rush is actually manageable but the front end will have to work a little harder to clear it?



Yeah, this is what pisses me off the most. I've complained about SETLs calling for backup (2-3 TMs, even) when there's nobody waiting past the end of the checklanes (even with social distancing) and there are self checkouts open and neither of the SETLs are on a lane themselves or checking with service desk/OPU for backup.

This would be most of our SETLs, by the way. There's one of them that I will respond to because I know she respects our time, but most of them do not. It irritates the fuck out of me.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Nov 13, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Yeah, this is what pisses me off the most. I've complained about SETLs calling for backup (2-3 TMs, even) when there's nobody waiting past the end of the checklanes (even with social distancing) and there are self checkouts open and neither of the SETLs are on a lane themselves or checking with service desk/OPU for backup.
> 
> This would be most of our SETLs, by the way. There's one of them that I will respond to because I know she respects our time, but most of them do not. It irritates the fuck out of me.


The same goes for the front end ETL. I wish mine respected the cart attendant's time, but alas...


----------



## StyleMaven (Nov 14, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> True enough.  But it really bugs me that it's all one-way, even when there are NO guests for cashiers to be checking out.
> Can they grab a few reshop items close to the front end and take care of them?  Can they maybe straighten some of the clothing tables or pick up a hanging item that's fallen to the floor - in the apparel section directly across from them?  Can they help the DBO stocking One Spot - who's the closest to respond for back-up when it's needed?
> Nope, sorry, but they can stand around and chat.
> I actually kind of like cashiering for short stretches.  But when I get stuck on a lane for 45 minutes and don't get my truck pushed?  Not so much.


For a very short time, cashiers at my store were asked to help with tables and hanging clothes on the very front isle of softlines, directly facing check lanes. Nothing major. Just grab the hardlines stray off the front tables, straighten the folded, pick the hanging up off the floor. And, only during slow times, if possible. They moaned and groaned. Did the worst, half-assed jobs possible (really, hanging a shirt on a hanger shouldn't require a full training session). Then were told that they didn't need to help anymore.
I think one of the cashiers was being spiteful. She was softlines before being moved to cashier. I'm told she was moved out of softlines because she was lazy. 
Some of our cashiers shop softlines and destroy it. I was recently folding my jeans wall when a cashier came and started pulling every pair of her size jeans out of the stacks. She crumpled them up and shoved them back, messing up everything. I asked her what was up? She said "what? I'm shopping." Disgusting behaviour. We're co-workers. Show some common decency!


----------



## PerishSong (Nov 14, 2020)

TTOTL- LORD was it exhilarating having you come stampeding at me demanding to know why I was on my phone, and threatening to WRITE ME UP and we haven't even TALKED/BEEN INTRODUCED prior to that day!!  Couldn't even be ASSED to apologize once you realized I was on LUNCH.   The only difference between you and I is a grid and probably about a dollar pay difference. I PROMISE there are bigger fish to fry than trying to bully some newbie zoning out by the cheezits.


I feel like I should mention that literally 90% of my TL's have been absolutely amazing and I swear I'm not dunking on them, this one is just uhhhh VERY excited to prove herself, I guess.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 14, 2020)

StyleMaven said:


> For a very short time, cashiers at my store were asked to help with tables and hanging clothes on the very front isle of softlines, directly facing check lanes. Nothing major. Just grab the hardlines stray off the front tables, straighten the folded, pick the hanging up off the floor. And, only during slow times, if possible. They moaned and groaned. Did the worst, half-assed jobs possible (really, hanging a shirt on a hanger shouldn't require a full training session). Then were told that they didn't need to help anymore.
> I think one of the cashiers was being spiteful. She was softlines before being moved to cashier. I'm told she was moved out of softlines because she was lazy.
> Some of our cashiers shop softlines and destroy it. I was recently folding my jeans wall when a cashier came and started pulling every pair of her size jeans out of the stacks. She crumpled them up and shoved them back, messing up everything. I asked her what was up? She said "what? I'm shopping." Disgusting behaviour. We're co-workers. Show some common decency!



On the very rare occasions when we have an extra cashier, they generally set them to doing hardlines abandons. Most of them prefer it and complain about having to go back to cashiering.

We used to have extra help slightly more often (eg weekly, instead of monthly) but with modernization they stopped letting us overschedule cashiers knowing that several call in every day. Super annoying.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 14, 2020)

The mere mention of the phrase "write you up" is without a doubt nauseating and unprofessional.  When a leader (can't stomach that one either) threatens to "write you up" you basically are fucked for your career as long as (they) are on board.  They are looking for "points" from their superiors (another sickening word) and will shove a sharpened #2 pencil into your eye for the slightest praise.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

To my favorite etl's, thanks for helping out flex all day!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks to the tech & style for supporting flex teams today. We had call offs in flex.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 22, 2020)

I amazed flex tm by just being like "hand me your device I'll do your tech shopping" I had their whole  batch of 10 items done in 2 minutes. Vs  watching them walk back and forth from their cart then finding me for another item.


----------



## RedcardRebel (Nov 25, 2020)

TTOTM: I appreciate that you took time out of putting your bare feet up on the team leads chairs, waiting for your shift to end, to talk about me to my own people. You don't even know my name even though I say hello to you all the time. You probably addressed me as something disrespectful because you have no filter and no common workplace decency. I only hope that you find a productive hobby for all the extra time you have to put your feet up and talk about your coworkers for no reason. If only you knew what all they say about you. Have a blessed one.

Id like to also add a positive.

TTOTM: I am so happy you are finally being developed. You are an asset to this team and always have everyone's back no matter what you are doing! You are every example of what a TL should be and I can't wait to see you finally claim the spot you've earned. You did things the right way and it is finally paying off. Congratulations! You inspire me!


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 25, 2020)

TTOTM: THANK YOU! Your productivity has always been the lowest on the team, but you're still an asset because you know how to find things. We were swamped today and you really stepped up picking more units by far than you've ever picked before. And, you did it keeping your INFs below 3%. Do you now get what I told you? The trick to OPUs is that picking more leads to lower INFs as long as you are looking for things efficiently. I really appreciate what you did today. So much so, that after you left when our ETL asked how things were going I started off by singling you out for praise. We could not have kept up with orders without you today.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 25, 2020)

TTOSD: This may be hard to believe, but our store actually functioned quite well before you came around, so the level of micromanaging you've been showing, particularly of the front end, is kind of insulting. Our SETLs are more than capable, believe me, of calling for backup when needed, and it's really not necessary to call one us up from the floor every time there's a guest waiting.

Also, two of the SETLs on today responded to you about line busting the grocery SCO line, so there was really no need to call out the third SETL by name 30 seconds later because "someone really needs to deal with this line." I'm not sure if your previous store was small, or what, but it does actually take a minute or so to make it from one side of the store to the other, and it was pretty damn rude to call someone else after the others had already responded.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 2, 2020)

TTOTM: It's a good thing I had finished my lifesaver, because I totally would have choked on it and it would have been all your fault when you answered "no" when several leaders called out to you and "asked" if you were on your way up to clock out for your meal. Most people would have figured out that was a GIANT FUCKING HINT, or at least asked about it but no, not you--you just chilled out, all "imma finish the pull" in response to increasingly frantic messages from leaders all over the store who were trying to get you to come up and take your fucking meal before hitting compliance.

One of the other TMs asked me if I'd worked with you yet the other day and now I think I understand why she answered "good" when I said I hadn't worked with you yet.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 16, 2020)

TTOTM: Girl, you can't just NCNS and then come in and shop casually for non-essentials 🤦‍♀️


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 16, 2020)

JiJi said:


> TTOTM: Girl, you can't just NCNS and then come in and shop casually for non-essentials 🤦‍♀️


I'm sure she is about to be promoted to guest.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2020)

JiJi said:


> TTOTM: Girl, you can't just NCNS and then come in and shop casually for non-essentials 🤦‍♀️





masterofalltrades said:


> I'm sure she is about to be promoted to guest.


Then she'll have PLENTY of time to shop.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 19, 2020)

masterofalltrades said:


> I'm sure she is about to be promoted to guest.


Promoted to guest yesterday


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 21, 2020)

TTOTM: Thanks for making me smile while on break. You've made my Starbucks drinks on a regular basis for two years and we know each other pretty well, but tonight you had a brain cramp and completely blanked on my name. Instead of saying "All right, Star I'll have your drink at the end for you." you asked for a name for the cup. You quickly realized your mistake and apologized profusely. You really didn't need to do that, cause I thought it was hilarious. We all have those days sometimes. Thank you for making an already pretty good night even better. 😀


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 23, 2020)

To the ETL-HR: Yelling "They're not doing anything!" to ETL-SE in front of guest services in reference to the service advocates isn't appropriate and only brings down morale. It finally slowed down so the team members could catch up on defectives and sorting. Try to keep that in mind next time, thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2020)

To that one tm, tech registers are old pos. Please let a tl or lod know that you can't ring up guests there due no access. They will correct your access for a 4 pin number. Then, you say I have a 6 pin password for new pos.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the ETL-HR: Yelling "They're not doing anything!" to ETL-SE in front of guest services in reference to the service advocates isn't appropriate and only brings down morale. It finally slowed down so the team members could catch up on defectives and sorting. Try to keep that in mind next time, thanks.


Do we work at the same store? Lol


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 1, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> Do we work at the same store? Lol


I don't know, I've heard so many stories about leadership acting immature on here so it's hard to say. It could be a common thing at many stores.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 3, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I don't know, I've heard so many stories about leadership acting immature on here so it's hard to say. It could be a common thing at many stores.



It's common when your model it to hire kids straight out of school with little to no real work experience. So they bring their school drama with them since that is all they know.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 3, 2021)

The older I get the more I realize that there isn't nearly as much correlation between age and maturity than it seems like there should be. At least with young people there's still the expectation of mentoring and whatnot, but when you have 40+yos who still haven't left high school it's a hell of a lot harder.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 10, 2021)

To that/those overnight dry market tm/tms at my store:
How do you still over flex and overstock the wrong shelves and leave the aisles a mess with cases on the floor for other tms to clean up? You have NO guests to interrupt you or to ask you to find an item, no back stocking responsibilities, and absolutely no crowds to deal with.  It's appalling and I'm far from the only daytime market tm to complain about it!


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 11, 2021)

To anyone in leadership (STL, ETL-SE, ETL-AP, etc.): Is there anyway that someone can put up a sign near the baby formula stating that the limit is 4 per guest? We've had so many guests complaining that there was no sign about the limit on baby formula and it's becoming a real pain to deal with for myself and the front-end team leads when we have to confront guests buying more than 4.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 11, 2021)

How does that limit work with WIC checks?


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 11, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> How does that limit work with WIC checks?


That's a good point. The sign should acknowledge that guests using WIC are able to buy up to what their check allows them to buy but for any other guests, the limit is 4. I'm guessing that most stores have issues with resellers buying baby formula and making a profit, which is why AP wants us to limit baby formula for each guest.

Edit: I know that Target policy states that they have the right to limit quantities (not sure if it's posted somewhere in our store), but this issue seems to happen frequently with baby formula in particular, which is why I think that my store should have already put up a sign that states 4 baby formula per guest per day.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 11, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> That's a good point. The sign should acknowledge that guests using WIC are able to buy up to what their check allows them to buy but for any other guests, the limit is 4. I'm guessing that most stores have issues with resellers buying baby formula and making a profit, which is why AP wants us to limit baby formula for each guest.
> 
> Edit: I know that Target policy states that they have the right to limit quantities (not sure if it's posted somewhere in our store), but this issue seems to happen frequently with baby formula in particular, which is why I think that my store should have already put up a sign that states 4 baby formula per guest per day.


I always thought the limits on baby formula were due to drug dealers buying it in bulk to cut with powdered drugs. Grocery stores in our area used to have formula locked up in the front of the store because it is a high-theft item. Haven't noticed recently if they still do that though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 11, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I always thought the limits on baby formula were due to drug dealers buying it in bulk to cut with powdered drugs. Grocery stores in our area used to have formula locked up in the front of the store because it is a high-theft item. Haven't noticed recently if they still do that though.


Baby formula? There's a lot of things that are cheaper. What's so special about baby formula?


----------



## happygoth (Jan 11, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Baby formula? There's a lot of things that are cheaper. What's so special about baby formula?


Beats me. They cut drugs with a lot of different things, from what I've read. At least baby formula is safe to consume, unlike laundry detergent.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Beats me. They cut drugs with a lot of different things, from what I've read. At least baby formula is safe to consume, unlike laundry detergent.











						Sheriff: Couple Who Used Baby Stroller To Steal Formula Found With 88 Cans Worth $1,700
					

Deputies stopped the couple before they could leave the parking lot and recovered about 88 cans of baby formula, worth about $1,700, according to authorities.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 12, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I always thought the limits on baby formula were due to drug dealers buying it in bulk to cut with powdered drugs. Grocery stores in our area used to have formula locked up in the front of the store because it is a high-theft item. Haven't noticed recently if they still do that though.


It could be that as well. I've seen signs on the floor limiting hand sanitizer or wipes (that could be taken down since we now have more than enough wipes and hand sanitizer compared to the beginning of the pandemic) so I'm just wondering why no one has thought to put up a sign regarding baby formula.


----------



## Tynumber5 (Jan 12, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Beats me. They cut drugs with a lot of different things, from what I've read. At least baby formula is safe to consume, unlike laundry detergent.


Baby formula is also huge for resellers. Our store limits it because we have folks who come in and clear the shelves of it so they can go make a profit off of it. Especially if it's on sale or a gift card promo.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 12, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Baby formula? There's a lot of things that are cheaper. What's so special about baby formula?


They set up multiple accounts with the manufacturer to get coupons for free formula, pretending to have newborns.  Then they use those coupons to get free formula, which they turn around and sell to inner city party stores to sell.  (The party stores pay less for it than the manufacturer sells it for.)  The party stores take WIC, so our tax dollars are supporting a fraud scheme.  This is also why only specific formula sizes get stolen, because WIC is only good on specific sizes of each formula.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 12, 2021)

Ugh, people are literally the worst.

At my store, we have a helluva time keeping the smallest cans in stock, because that's all WIC will pay for. So, people come in and show me their checks that say "9 of the tiny cans" which is LITERALLY THE MOST EXPENSIVE WAY TO GET PEOPLE FORMULA so in addition to wasting taxpayer money and forcing people to go to multiple stores to get what they need (because we often run out) the rigidity supports fraud, too.

Fucking awesome. Seriously, this country's determination to prevent the "wrong" people from getting any sort of benefit at all is what's going to do it in. Jesus Christ people, stop punishing us all by trying to punish those you think are less than you. For fuck's sake.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 13, 2021)

I actually spoke to my ETL-AP about putting signs up for the baby formula limits but she doesn't want to do it. When another AP team member heard about it, he implied it was because stopping guests buying more than four baby formula counts as a case. Ugh, it seems counter-intuitive since it will inevitably upset guests but what can I do?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 24, 2021)

TTOTM: You're a nice kid, and more willing to backup the lanes than most grocery TMs, so Imma cut you a little slack, but proselytizing in the breakroom is no bueno, mi amigo.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 25, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOTM: You're a nice kid, and more willing to backup the lanes than most grocery TMs, so Imma cut you a little slack, but proselytizing in the breakroom is no bueno, mi amigo.


Just start every sentence with him by saying: "I say unto thee..."

Especially if you're on walkie.


----------



## GMTM (Jan 25, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Just start every sentence with him by saying: "I say unto thee..."
> 
> Especially if you're on walkie.




Bonus points if a fellow TM follows up with ‘So sayeth the Spot’.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 25, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOTM: You're a nice kid, and more willing to backup the lanes than most grocery TMs, so Imma cut you a little slack, but proselytizing in the breakroom is no bueno, mi amigo.



I work with an actual pastor of a church and he doesn't do that.
We do discuss religion because he knows I'm Jewish and we both find the topic interesting.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 25, 2021)

This was more of an ambush at the end of my break time than anything. I should have seen it coming, when he started with "what blows my mind" and then starts talking about how stuff has changed since the start of COVID, as though we hadn't all been there the whole time, but I had been listening to an excellent BBC4 Radio production of a Neil Gaiman fairy tale and I wasn't really ready to pay attention to a real world convo to begin with.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2021)

To the ETL-AP: Why would you take the cart attendant (or should I say Front of Store attendant) keys without telling the ETL-SE, SETL or anyone else in leadership? I was blamed for "losing" the keys when I was certain that I put them back where the keys are stored on Saturday night. Just very confusing and it seems like there was a lack of communication.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 31, 2021)

TTOTM: When I keep putting an item in your bin, I put it there for a reason. Yet it keeps ending up back in my bin. Three times. Obviously one of us scanned it and the other didn’t.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 31, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: When I keep putting an item in your bin, I put it there for a reason. Yet it keeps ending up back in my bin. Three times. Obviously one of us scanned it and the other didn’t.


I have taken items that keep ending up in my reshop and put the damn things back myself. I've also stuck post-it notes on things emphasizing that the item is NOT Softlines and spelling out where it actually belongs.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I have taken items that keep ending up in my reshop and put the damn things back myself. I've also stuck post-it notes on things emphasizing that the item is NOT Softlines and spelling out where it actually belongs.


Yeah I eventually put the item back, begrudgingly. I considered putting a sticky note they says "SCAN".

To be fair, it was pink tissue paper that looked like it could've been seasonal, but it belonged in stationary. They should've gotten the hint the third time I put it back in their bin.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 1, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah I eventually put the item back, begrudgingly. I considered putting a sticky note they says "SCAN".
> 
> To be fair, it was pink tissue paper that looked like it could've been seasonal, but it belonged in stationary. They should've gotten the hint the third time I put it back in their bin.


I always scan if I'm at all unsure where something goes. And how could the stationery TM not know that there's pink tissue paper in gift wrapping? I mean, come ON.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 1, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: When I keep putting an item in your bin, I put it there for a reason. Yet it keeps ending up back in my bin. Three times. Obviously one of us scanned it and the other didn’t.


One time I put it in the right cart 2 or 3 times, had the next day off, and day 3 it was in the reshop cart. I walkie'd the hardlines TM to meet me between boys and towels and personally handed it to them.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 1, 2021)

I had kids water bottles I'd put into the sporting good's spot TWICE, and finally, when doing my last round of reshop had to call out the TM out as he was looking for a spot to stash them in the kids drinkware section that THEY GO IN SPORTING GOODS USE YOUR MY DEVICE (ffs, take a fucking hint I don't put shit in the wrong reshop bins....)


----------



## mabomabo (Feb 9, 2021)

tto style tm,

I really hope you get written up for that. you've been working here longer than I have and I don't know how you've managed that when you're nothing but rude, selfish, and bitter. you don't do the work if you don't feel like it. you talk badly about other tms out loud in your native language when you think they don't understand. half the time while you're zoning, you're on the phone. when I first started, you said some really transphobic bs to me. you're really not worth the payroll. I'm sorry that you haven't learned how to be a decent person/worker.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 9, 2021)

mabomabo said:


> tto style tm,
> 
> I really hope you get written up for that.


I'm curious. What's "that"?


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 9, 2021)

I believe it was back referencing the comment at the end of the post.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: When I keep putting an item in your bin, I put it there for a reason. Yet it keeps ending up back in my bin. Three times. Obviously one of us scanned it and the other didn’t.


Well, it happened again. This time with Spritz Easter stationary. They keep putting it in my seasonal bin when it really belongs to a seasonal endcap in stationary. I ended up putting a sticky note that said “scan me”. I’m done being subtle. You’d think putting it in the bin 3 times would be enough of a hint.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Well, it happened again. This time with Spritz Easter stationary. They keep putting it in my seasonal bin when it really belongs to a seasonal endcap in stationary. I ended up putting a sticky note that said “scan me”. I’m done being subtle. You’d think putting it in the bin 3 times would be enough of a hint.


If it’s coming from GS/reshop, leave us a note. Many different TMs, one might not get the message.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 20, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If it’s coming from GS/reshop, leave us a note. Many different TMs, one might not get the message.


Oh it’s not GS, it’s the person who was zoning stationary. The issue is that closing “experts” are responsible for sorting their own reshop, and they make a ton of mistakes.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2021)

Yeah some stuff that ends up in Style reshop I figure must come from floor people. Our rack is the easiest reshop receptacle to access so I think people dump anything even remotely cloth-like or fashion-related in there. We get Beauty hair ties/clips, throws, toys, and Bullseye apparel constantly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't forget the shirts and socks that belong in Electronics.

Edit:  And Fan Central.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't forget the shirts and socks that belong in Electronics.
> 
> Edit:  And Fan Central.


Omg YES, how could I forget?!


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2021)

To that team member who left 3 shopping carts of patio and seasonal push at guest services: My TL took a picture of it and will be addressing it in his email. And to the TL tomorrow morning, please hold the person responsible accountable.


----------



## Caliwest (Feb 26, 2021)

TTOTM from GS who won't use a my device to complete reshop...I am done getting told I m too slow with my push because I have to spend 45 minutes every morning re filling a 3 teir from 20 aisles you wrecked the night before. You re lazy arse is now done.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 26, 2021)

Wait, so they don't use a device to sort reshop or they don't use one to put reshop back out on the floor? They just put shit anywhere?

I mean, bad enough having to re-sort my reshop for that one GS TM who a) doesn't know where shit goes and b) can't be bothered to look it up, but if they were doing that on the floor that'd be a whole 'nother level of outrage.


----------



## Caliwest (Feb 26, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wait, so they don't use a device to sort reshop or they don't use one to put reshop back out on the floor? They just put shit anywhere?
> 
> I mean, bad enough having to re-sort my reshop for that one GS TM who a) doesn't know where shit goes and b) can't be bothered to look it up, but if they were doing that on the floor that'd be a whole 'nother level of outrage.


They don't use a my device to put reshop back on the floor. Kids caving into pressure to get it all done before closing.  Sometimes they ll get close to the location but place the items on the shelving when they should go on the pegs right above it.  Happens all over the store. Talk about another level of lazy in those instances. So we in GM get behind every day by having to clean up their mess before we can do our work for the day. A few coworkers have taken to taking pictures of their area or calling ETL over to look for themselves. TL ds won't do anything about it so as not to upset ETL -SE.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 26, 2021)

I found a partially eaten sandwich in my Stationary reshop one Sunday after ad-set.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok I have to vent. Something’s been going on lately that’s really been pissing me off. These sons of bitches from dayside keep on leaving boxes of backstock at guest services at the bins as if they’re reshop. Today they left four boxes of these kids face masks next to the HBA bin. Don’t think I didn’t notice that the pegs for those masks were full! You just didn’t want to backstock obviously. Well guess what, I told my TL what happened and he told me not to touch them. They’ll be waiting for you to take care of tomorrow morning like you should’ve from the start. I’m sorry you’ll have to do a little bit of work for the job you’re being paid for.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 1, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok I have to vent. Something’s been going on lately that’s really been pissing me off. These sons of bitches from dayside keep on leaving boxes of backstock at guest services at the bins as if they’re reshop. Today they left four boxes of these kids face masks next to the HBA bin. Don’t think I didn’t notice that the pegs for those masks were full! You just didn’t want to backstock obviously. Well guess what, I told my TL what happened and he told me not to touch them. They’ll be waiting for you to take care of tomorrow morning like you should’ve from the start. I’m sorry you’ll have to do a little bit of work for the job you’re being paid for.



I pushed bullseye today. In one of my repacks I had stuff for chem, kitchen, toys, and seasonal. The toys and seasonal went in their reshop. The other stuff was too big and had to be put out


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 1, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I pushed bullseye today. In one of my repacks I had stuff for chem, kitchen, toys, and seasonal. The toys and seasonal went in their reshop. The other stuff was too big and had to be put out


Now that's a completely different situation. What I'm talking about is boxes of push that someone clearly left at guest services because the home location was full, and instead of backstocking it they just dropped it off at guest service to have someone else deal with it. This has been happening a lot the past few weeks, I would find boxes at guest service and every single time I check it's home location, it's full.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 2, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I pushed bullseye today. In one of my repacks I had stuff for chem, kitchen, toys, and seasonal. The toys and seasonal went in their reshop. The other stuff was too big and had to be put out


I m usually asked to create separate repacks and put them back on the line or wherever the vehicle is. I wouldn't take it to reshop unless told to do that.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 2, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> I m usually asked to create separate repacks and put them back on the line or wherever the vehicle is. I wouldn't take it to reshop unless told to do that.



*shrug*  "They get what they get and they don't get upset" I'm a service advocate. There were some bigger items in there that I actually walked to the dept and put on the shelf. I did 1 pallet during my guest service shift


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 4, 2021)

To the flex team member: I know it's likely that you're in a rush, but please don't leave a large bag open with lots of items in it! I had to check the items that were on the floor near the bag since I figured they were part of that order and if I hadn't noticed that, the guest wouldn't have received all of their items for the drive-up. This made it a little more difficult since drive-up was busy at that point.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2021)

To dayside: Thanks for leaving this flat for me in toys. Awesome.





Also, thanks for the overpush that arrived there since I closed last night


----------



## Bosch (Mar 7, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: When I keep putting an item in your bin, I put it there for a reason. Yet it keeps ending up back in my bin. Three times. Obviously one of us scanned it and the other didn’t.


I straight up put a note on it that says "not such and such department, scan it! You will keep getting it back until you do!"


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 9, 2021)

A


dannyy315 said:


> To dayside: Thanks for leaving this flat for me in toys. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 12309
> 
> Also, thanks for the overpush that arrived there since I closed last night


At least they took the time to prop that end box up with a toy. Organized chaos like they re coming back from a 15?? Sad totally and would be in huge trouble myself leaving a monstrosity like this anywhere!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 9, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> A
> 
> At least they took the time to prop that end box up with a toy. Organized chaos like they re coming back from a 15?? Sad totally and would be in huge trouble myself leaving a monstrosity like this anywhere!!!


Haha I didn't even notice that. And to make matters worse, the section was just reset before this and I found a ton of overpush in toys after I snapped this picture, probably the same person is responsible.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 15, 2021)

TTOTL: CONGRATS on your promotion to ETL and I'm pretty glad to hear you'll be managing overnights. If anyone can put the fear of god into the overnight crew as far as getting their shit done and stop them from making the floor look like trash by stuffing product into every nook, cranny and all adjacent spots to where their product actually belongs, it will be you. (thoughts and prayers for the overnight GM team)


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 26, 2021)

So I had this exchange with a team member today-

TM: Are you working next Thursday?

Me: No

TM: Oh, can you take my shift?

Me: Sorry, I have school Thursdays

TM: I wasn’t asking why you were off Thursday, I want to know if you can take my shift?

Me: Sorry I can’t, I need that night off because of school. I thought that was implied.

TM: We’ll next time you need someone to take a shift for you, I won’t do it! I’m going to talk to a team lead about this, it’s ridiculous that you can’t take my shift!

Me: K…


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 26, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TM: We’ll next time you need someone to take a shift for you, I won’t do it!


Probably wouldn't even if you DID take their shift.

I picked up/swapped shifts plenty of times but when I needed a swap or shift picked up, crickets.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 26, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Probably wouldn't even if you DID take their shift.
> 
> I picked up/swapped shifts plenty of times but when I needed a swap or shift picked up, crickets.


And look, whether or not she would actually take my shift doesn’t matter. I would never expect someone to take my shift if they were unavailable. I’m sorry, but I’m finishing my last semester of my MBA and I have group team meetings every Thursday at 7, putting off one of those meetings could sacrifice my grade.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 26, 2021)

I had a fellow TM who gave me the cold shoulder because I wouldn't switch with them. Sorry, I had plans. They got over it eventually. 

Happened to my husband too, and he had to share an office with the guy. Pouted like a baby because my husband couldn't switch shifts, ridiculous.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I had a fellow TM who gave me the cold shoulder because I wouldn't switch with them. Sorry, I had plans. They got over it eventually.
> 
> Happened to my husband too, and he had to share an office with the guy. Pouted like a baby because my husband couldn't switch shifts, ridiculous.


People forget sometimes there’s life outside of target. And sometimes life has break, which in that case I’ll be happy to switch then.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 9, 2021)

To that mystery team member who returned my zebra to TSC after I misplaced it and spent an hour looking around for it: I will be forever grateful lol


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 11, 2021)

TTOTM ...stop raging in my direction.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> So I had this exchange with a team member today-
> 
> TM: Are you working next Thursday?
> 
> ...



That made my brain hurt.. Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 19, 2021)

A


Caliwest said:


> TTOTM ...stop raging in my direction.


And stop stalking me....


----------



## JiJi (Apr 21, 2021)

TTOTM - Being a lead doesn't mean you get to be a dictator. Literally all the veteran/good fulfillment people are telling me they're gonna quit because of your antics. 
Everyone can tell you can't handle the pressure, and everyone can tell you're just trying to do everything yourself. It doesn't look good. But whatever. Enjoy your powertrip I guess.
I'm on LoA, but I'll probably be looking for a new job soon.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 23, 2021)

TTOGuestAdvocate: I don't care what you're scheduled as in the front end. If there is a guest standing in line at the service desk and you're right there, you help the guest. Don't give me lip that you're "just a cashier today." Help the guest. I'm fulfillment, yet I can still take the time to walk behind the desk and process a 30 second return. And as I told you at the time, if you ever pull that crap again, I'm going straight to your TLs on channel one. Today was not the day to piss me off. You're on my shit list.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 23, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOGuestAdvocate: I don't care what you're scheduled as in the front end. If there is a guest standing in line at the service desk and you're right there, you help the guest. Don't give me lip that you're "just a cashier today." Help the guest. I'm fulfillment, yet I can still take the time to walk behind the desk and process a 30 second return. And as I told you at the time, if you ever pull that crap again, I'm going straight to your TLs on channel one. Today was not the day to piss me off. You're on my shit list.


As a front end team member trained in all front end aspects my least favorite is cashiering. If I’m scheduled cashier and can help at service to get a break from cashiering I’m definitely doing it.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 23, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOGuestAdvocate: I don't care what you're scheduled as in the front end. If there is a guest standing in line at the service desk and you're right there, you help the guest. Don't give me lip that you're "just a cashier today." Help the guest. I'm fulfillment, yet I can still take the time to walk behind the desk and process a 30 second return. And as I told you at the time, if you ever pull that crap again, I'm going straight to your TLs on channel one. Today was not the day to piss me off. You're on my shit list.


God bless you and can you please transfer to my store


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 23, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> As a front end team member trained in all front end aspects my least favorite is cashiering. If I’m scheduled cashier and can help at service to get a break from cashiering I’m definitely doing it.


Literally same. I’m rarely scheduled at cashier but if I am unless I’m desperately needed I’ll just go to the Desk


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOGuestAdvocate: I don't care what you're scheduled as in the front end. If there is a guest standing in line at the service desk and you're right there, you help the guest. Don't give me lip that you're "just a cashier today." Help the guest. I'm fulfillment, yet I can still take the time to walk behind the desk and process a 30 second return. And as I told you at the time, if you ever pull that crap again, I'm going straight to your TLs on channel one. Today was not the day to piss me off. You're on my shit list.


I get where you are coming from (sort of), but my philosophy is, not my business. If I'm at GS getting reshop and a guest is standing there needing help, I will call someone on the radio and go on my merry way. Unless you are a supervisor, I question why you would get involved in Front End business.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 2, 2021)

TTOTM who has decided to throw perfectly good fixtures away in the stockroom trash cans rather than putting them away in the fixture room: KNOCK THAT SHIT OFF


----------



## Sarakiel (May 7, 2021)

To that one peer: I make it a point to almost always respond to your e-mails in the bathroom.


----------



## happygoth (May 7, 2021)

Sarakiel said:


> To that one peer: I make it a point to almost always respond to your e-mails in the bathroom.


Omg 😭 that is beautiful. Ours is a pit - small, broken doors, broken tp holders, broken soap dispensers.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2021)

Same


----------



## GMTM (May 7, 2021)

This.  Plus the one toilet that is forever caked in human matter, the other toilet that is clogged and filled to just under the seat...

This bathroom looks like a slice of heaven.  I bet it doesn’t even smell like a full outhouse in the middle of July.


----------



## Sarakiel (May 7, 2021)

May as well add-on, I am absolutely enjoying eating alone in the quiet with how slow the campus is, so stop picking tables that are angled at facing towards me out of the hundreds in the cafeteria. <_<


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2021)

Sarakiel said:


> May as well add-on, I am absolutely enjoying eating alone in the quiet with how slow the campus is, so stop picking tables that are angled at facing towards me out of the hundreds in the cafeteria. <_<


now you're just bragging


----------



## Hope4Future (May 9, 2021)

To the former team lead: I won't miss you when you go back to the store you had transferred to. A lot of team members including myself complained about the way you treated us while you were covering for the ETL-SE and how harsh you were.

Edit: I thought that the team lead I mentioned was leaving after last week and that the original ETL-SE was coming back today but the team lead was still there today. I spoke with ETL-HR and she said that the team lead would remain for the forseeable future, much to the dismay of many team members. I'm totally disappointed right now.


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 18, 2021)

To my one Team Lead: Hey, maybe you’d be less miserable if you’d stop pretending like you’re a mini ETL while you work off the clock. Maybe clock out for your meal and not continue to micromanage over the walkie. It might do you some good (or all of us some good... 31 minutes free sounds like a dream). And maybe actually help out your team. I’ve never had a SETL/ GSTL spend 7 out of their 8 hours in TSC on the computer, but you do you. 

It’s also not a good look to continually talk badly about your peer that is better at their job than you, but I guess insecurity runs deep.


----------



## DBZ (May 21, 2021)

To that one TL - Maybe stop clocking in and going to sit in the BR. Maybe stop taking 30 minute + 15s and 60 minute lunches. Does it really take you an hour to check the nps scores. I'm sick of covering for you.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 22, 2021)

TTOTL: I find it really odd that you greet your TMs, and then if we're helping a guest, you'll say "Hello guest, thanks for coming to Target." Why not just say "Hello" like a normal person? Saying "Hello guest" makes you sound like a drone.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (May 22, 2021)

Whoever came up with this "thank you for coming to Target" nonsense clearly lacks experience in interacting with humans.  How are guests supposed to reply to that?  "You're welcome...?"


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 22, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Whoever came up with this "thank you for coming to Target" nonsense clearly lacks experience in interacting with humans.  How are guests supposed to reply to that?  "You're welcome...?"


I think it's so stupid honestly, but I have actually had people say "You're welcome." The whole "new" script feels so unnatural.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 22, 2021)

as an employee, I say :
Ugh. 
As an occasional guest, I say:
Arg


----------



## Times Up (May 22, 2021)

StargazerOmega said:


> I think it's so stupid honestly, but I have actually had people say "You're welcome." The whole "new" script feels so unnatural.



That's new??  Years ago a GSTL suggested we say, Thank you for shopping at Target!"


----------



## SMamazon (May 22, 2021)

I think the only time I've said those exact words "Thank you for shopping at Target" is doing the closing announcements where it is written on the script right by the paging system.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 22, 2021)

Times Up said:


> That's new??  Years ago a GSTL suggested we say, Thank you for shopping at Target!"


I don't think it's new, but my store never made us use such phrasing until recently.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 22, 2021)

Sounds like those idiots greeting customers at Moe's.  "WELCOME TO MOE'S".      (go shove a taco)  Never been to Moe's, never will go.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (May 23, 2021)

"Thanking the guest" was pretty heavily emphasized on the most recent round of G.U.E.S.T. training.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 23, 2021)

Saying “Welcome to Target” sounds ok, but saying “Hello Guest” sounds dehumanizing, objectifying and condescending to me, like the person is viewed as just another indistinguishable walking wallet by Spot.🙁


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 25, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Saying “Welcome to Target” sounds ok, but saying “Hello Guest” sounds dehumanizing, objectifying and condescending to me, like the person is viewed as just another indistinguishable walking wallet by Spot.🙁


It sounds exactly like a training exercise. I don’t  know if he'll last very long. I feel like he's trying too hard to impress his TMs, much like 2 previous TLs...🙄


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 9, 2021)

To the SD: I don't agree with your policy of prioritizing order pick-ups at guest services, especially when there is only one team member there due to call-outs. The guests that were waiting for returns flipped out and it caused a small argument between the SETL and the next guest in line. I think this should only be the policy when there are more than two team members at guest service. 

To HR: Please try to hire more team members. We're all burnt-out and frustrated by the ever-increasing workload and all of the stress to complete the work while remaining under 40 hours and it's really starting to wear on all of us.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 10, 2021)

TTOTM: I'm so glad you approached me and bitched about the truck sort 2 days before you join our overnight unload. Can't wait to audit your sorted uboats!


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> Can't wait to audit your sorted uboats!


You audit U-boats at your store?!

Is this just an overnight team thing that the big stores do, or does my inbound team lead not give a sh*t?

(Little from column A, little from column B.)


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 10, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> You audit U-boats at your store?!
> 
> Is this just an overnight team thing that the big stores do, or does my inbound team lead not give a sh*t?
> 
> (Little from column A, little from column B.)


Inbound TL audits U-boats to make sure sort and stack is done correctly and safely. Not required unless leadership wants it everyday or u-boats from certain department/TMs are sorted incorrectly repeatedly.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> To HR: Please try to hire more team members. We're all burnt-out and frustrated by the ever-increasing workload and all of the stress to complete the work while remaining under 40 hours and it's really starting to wear on all of us.


Not sure if it’s just my area but sometimes it’ll be days before someone applies to our store. We have a hard time keeping our new hires, since a lot leave within their first 2 weeks.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 10, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Not sure if it’s just my area but sometimes it’ll be days before someone applies to our store. We have a hard time keeping our new hires, since a lot leave within their first 2 weeks.


It definitely seems like the same is happening at my store but it's to the point where it's almost hysterical of HR because they call me in or ask me to extend knowing that I will have to cut hours from another day in order to remain under 40 hours. I don't mean to sound like I'm blaming them, they can't control whether new hires will stick around but something has to be done because most team members are getting more hours than they asked for in that survey about desired hours from earlier this year.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 11, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Inbound TL audits U-boats to make sure sort and stack is done correctly and safely. Not required unless leadership wants it everyday or u-boats from certain department/TMs are sorted incorrectly repeatedly.


What a pretty world you guys live in!


----------



## RedcardRebel (Jul 11, 2021)

TTOTM: you're not a TL. You will never be a TL. The ETL strings you along because the store is shortstaffed and they like that you work the night shift so you can do their job but not get paid for it. So cut the crap and stop ratting your team out who has been there way longer than you. You couldn't make it as a cart attendant and you're definitely not a leader. The team knows how to function without you.

TTOSD: you wanna know why your precious store attendance is so bad? Maybe because you have the worst ETLs of all time. They yell and belittle their team, overwork them, lie to their faces, try to get them in trouble. All instead of having real constructive conversations or trying to grow talent that is already there. We have soooo many talented, hard working people in our store who get overlooked and overworked in the wrong department when they could be shining in another. It gets boring doing the same thing over and over. Why not find out strengths and weaknesses and move from there? Cross train people that way you can move people around and keep them fresh. A team is only as strong as their weakest link and trust and believe the weak links are the ETLs.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 11, 2021)

RedcardRebel said:


> TTOTM: you're not a TL. You will never be a TL. The ETL strings you along because the store is shortstaffed and they like that you work the night shift so you can do their job but not get paid for it. So cut the crap and stop ratting your team out who has been there way longer than you. You couldn't make it as a cart attendant and you're definitely not a leader. The team knows how to function without you.
> 
> TTOSD: you wanna know why your precious store attendance is so bad? Maybe because you have the worst ETLs of all time. They yell and belittle their team, overwork them, lie to their faces, try to get them in trouble. All instead of having real constructive conversations or trying to grow talent that is already there. We have soooo many talented, hard working people in our store who get overlooked and overworked in the wrong department when they could be shining in another. It gets boring doing the same thing over and over. Why not find out strengths and weaknesses and move from there? Cross train people that way you can move people around and keep them fresh. A team is only as strong as their weakest link and trust and believe the weak links are the ETLs.


I think this is a company wide issue. They would rather spend the time getting rid of someone than properly train someone.  Also, allowing people to constantly call out just demoralizes the rest of the team as they constantly have to pick up the slack.


----------



## RedcardRebel (Jul 11, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I think this is a company wide issue. They would rather spend the time getting rid of someone then properly train someone.  Also, allowing people to constantly call out just demoralizes the rest of the team as they constantly have to pick up the slack.


I agree. It's honestly sad that instead of spending time on quality people they would rather belittle or performance someone out so they can bring in young people that they can pay less. They don't care about turnovers because they can spin it to their advantage to make it look like they are equal opportunity. I love this company but whew the management. They are basically a circle jerk that orders chipotle and sits in the office while the team suffers trying to meet almost impossible expectations and goals because of being shorstaffed and morale in the toilet. All because of the big bad word GREED.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 13, 2021)

whenever i think i work in a bad store i'm just going to come back here and read this stuff which is completely antithetical to how my store operates and feel better about it x_x


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 22, 2021)

To the ETL-HR: I appreciate the fact that you support Guest Services and help with Order Pick-ups when the line is really long. The last ETL-HR mostly stayed in her office because I guess she was worn out and about to retire.


----------



## anadian (Jul 22, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> To the ETL-HR: I appreciate the fact that you support Guest Services and help with Order Pick-ups when the line is really long. The last ETL-HR mostly stayed in her office because I guess she was worn out and about to retire.


Heh, I have an ETL-HR that sits in her office all day and she's only been on the job a little over a year and isn't over 25. Has the easiest position in the store besides the mask distributor. Couldn't be bothered to lift a finger anywhere in the store or learn anything to be able to help when needed. The store could have massive callouts and breakdowns in different areas and she's totally oblivious to everything. You can't sit there and say with a straight face that you are working on HR tasks 100% of the time during an 8-10 hour shift. So what is it? Scheduling? The other ETLs handle that. Talent management/acquisition? Heh, we're lucky if we receive more than three applications in a week. Paperwork? We're not doing complex corporate taxes & accounting here. I'm thinking TikTok/Instagram, texting and online shopping are a significant portion of her workday.

I was an assistant store manager in my past life at a store with 20M in sales and 50-60 TMs and I did the equivalency of ETL-HR, ETL-GM, ETL-SE (and, frequently, SD) wrapped into one and I was NEVER in my office more than half my shift.


----------



## fredonica (Jul 24, 2021)

TTOTM: Good luck finding a new job after terming yourself on your second day. I can only hope you learned your lesson and don't yell at your future boss for making you wait until open to enter the building because you refused to provide identification (an excruciating FOUR MINUTES).


----------



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

to the SD: Thankyou for helping out with carts on a busy weekend.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 16, 2021)

TTOTM(?). Whining about our store in a difficult-to-decipher post on our local FB group isn't likely to help you much, especially since some of the shit you bitched about was patently bullshit (getting in trouble for buying food for your lunch while on your 30? Are you high? Don't answer that.). While no store's leadership is perfect, IMO, our leadership doesn't do any of the shit you said they do in your post, so either you suck and are getting flak for it or...you just suck in general. Hard to say, as I don't recognize your name, so you're not a mid or closer. It's hard to say from your post if you still have your job or not, but I'm quite certain at least one other TM on that group will report your post, so if you do have a job it might not be a bad idea to start looking for alternate employment.

Assuming you are a TM, and not some random troll.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 18, 2021)

LOL. HRTL complimented me on my response* to that dude on FB and said it was 'being addressed.' 

Guessing someone is getting promoted to guest soon.

*My response was a very mild "Are there two Targets in <my town.? 'Cause that's not been my experience at all at this store."


----------



## xNightStockerx (Aug 22, 2021)

To those TL's. So feed up with the way you favor this one TM. She's not even that great. But you take her off the schedule when she doesn't feel like coming in. Than you change up peoples schedules just for her. So tired of the favoritism. Total BS!


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 6, 2021)

TTOTM: Alright, I made my peace with your overstocking. I made my peace with you rolling the frieght for me to deal with the next day. I made my peace with you not touching reshop. I even sort of made my peace with you putting casepacks in my backroom aisle. I've grown to tolerate your lack of zoning. I mean, it's not cool and all, but whatever. I like to zone, so sure, after being off I'll spend the first hour of my shift zoning, doing reshop and pulling your overstock off the shelves. Then, I'll start on your rolled freight. It's all good.

 But, today I learned that you flexed out a bunch of my fall transition and it's now orderable online. Thank you. Thank you so much for that. I really enjoyed spending time today helping fulfillment dig through repacks to find what they needed. Even better my fill percentage went down today for those endcaps, so I'm even further away from being able to set them early. Asshat.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTM: Alright, I made my peace with your overstocking. I made my peace with you rolling the frieght for me to deal with the next day. I made my peace with you not touching reshop. I even sort of made my peace with you putting casepacks in my backroom aisle. I've grown to tolerate your lack of zoning. I mean, it's not cool and all, but whatever. I like to zone, so sure, after being off I'll spend the first hour of my shift zoning, doing reshop and pulling your overstock off the shelves. Then, I'll start on your rolled freight. It's all good.
> 
> But, today I learned that you flexed out a bunch of my fall transition and it's now orderable online. Thank you. Thank you so much for that. I really enjoyed spending time today helping fulfillment dig through repacks to find what they needed. Even better my fill percentage went down today for those endcaps, so I'm even further away from being able to set them early. Asshat.


Go find that tm & get them on the same page as you.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 6, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Go find that tm & get them on the same page as you.



I have discussed the matter with my TL and ETL. They're working on hiring more bodies so that new people can be trained properly to fill in on my off days. We'll see how that goes. We're thinking the current fill-ins, who have been with the store a long time, are lost causes.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 7, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> I have discussed the matter with my TL and ETL. They're working on hiring more bodies so that new people can be trained properly to fill in on my off days. We'll see how that goes. We're thinking the current fill-ins, who have been with the store a long time, are lost causes.


That's why I'm glad Style doesn't really have DBOs anymore, at least not in my store. I was getting way too aggravated that my area was not being maintained to my standards when I wasn't there. Now I just go with the flow (well, for the most part, lol) and do my best when I'm there.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Sep 16, 2021)

TTOTL. Thanks for showing me my worth. Been with the company for almost 9 years. I do my job. Always at work. Rarely calls off. Should have known that's means nothing. You change my schedule. Always scheduling me on my unavailable days. For what? So some other TM that you think is the greatest can have my days. Well she's not. She's a hack. She calls off all the time. And you take her off the schedule! So much BS. I know this means nothing to you. I just had to vent. BTW I quit. So now she can have all my days. Might want to let her know when she gets back from her no shows.


----------



## Caliwest (Sep 18, 2021)

TTOTM- there is no I in "team" and your passive aggressive physically blocking me from getting MY contribution completed has been noted. This is the reason you were ultimately not chosen for "the project"... so expect all those TM s you spent the day talking trash about me SEE you r shifty azz self ways gettin you no where ... and TL sees the pix...bye bye.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 18, 2021)

TTOTM who recently promoted themselves to guest: Gee, thanks so much for quitting the way you did. I knew you'd been unhappy with your job for  a while. When you said you'd been looking for something else, I asked if you could at least give me a heads up since we worked so closely together. And being the responsible sort, you said of course you would. But nope, instead you walked away from your shift twice, including after a "discussion" with the SD. And then you pulled the NCNS thing for your next three shifts. Thanks so much for leaving me stranded and picking up the pieces.
And TTOTM who's been providing some help, I appreciate the help, really I do, but I sure wish you'd be more careful and stock correctly. I keep finding mistakes. Which sort of makes me wonder what your own DBO area is like, but that's not my concern.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 22, 2021)

TTOTM who asked me if I was pregnant. It's kind of obvious that I am just overweight.  Also, your carefully combed hair doesn't hide the fact that you are going bald. No one has ever said that to you at work though.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 22, 2021)

TTOB of a TM who works DU - I am sick and tired of you passive aggressively talking shit about me to everyone who enters GS. You know damn well I can hear you. I hope to see you (go/get fired) next Tuesday


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 24, 2021)

TTOTL: I sincerely hope that you understood that I wasn't goofing off when I stepped offstage near the end of my shift. I had an equipment malfunction with my wheelchair that needed adjusting and I wasn't about to take my chair apart in front of people.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 8, 2021)

TTOTL: Yes, I did in fact tell the new girl that nothing would wreck her zone more than someone from leadership helping her with freight. I was not wrong. You know I was not wrong. We've talked about it for years. I realize you just didn't want me to say it out loud to a new TM for reasons. But, she's already getting bitched at about her zone, so I volunteered to help her. I'm just telling her what she needs to know because all she got from the TL who "trained" her and is now bitching at her is that zoning is just making it look pretty and something you do if there is time after everything else is done. And, again I WAS NOT WRONG!!!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 13, 2021)

TTOTM who wears his mask under his nose and still wanted my help with the order he was picking: I know from a previous conversation with you that you don't take this virus thing seriously and suspect you're not vaccinated. If you really wanted my help, you would have complied with my request that you wear your mask properly because I didn't want to share your air space otherwise. But no, you just walked away while throwing a sarcastic "thank you" over your shoulder. Be that way and stay away from me unless you can figure out how to wear a mask.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2021)

TTOTM: I know you're new & interested in Starbucks but trying to chat & ask questions from the side while I'm tackling morning rush is NOT the time to do it.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Oct 20, 2021)

TTOT: vendor but I guess it counts
Why are you pissed off about magazines being "out of date" when your company is the one in charge of them?
Why are you accusing my GM team of "not knowing how to work"?
Why did you call me a prick, after I tried to appease you for 10 minutes while you shouted at me?
Fuck off and die.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 20, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> TTOT: vendor but I guess it counts
> Why are you pissed off about magazines being "out of date" when your company is the one in charge of them?
> Why are you accusing my GM team of "not knowing how to work"?
> Why did you call me a prick, after I tried to appease you for 10 minutes while you shouted at me?
> Fuck off and die.


Sounds like a call to someone’s supervisor is in order…


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Oct 23, 2021)

TTOTM I know you think you’re more capable of doing my job than I am, but wait your turn in line. I got promoted before you and you’re still on the bench for a reason. And no you will not be taking my job no matter how hard you try to challenge me and prove to other leaders how you think you can delegate better than me. Go sit down 👌


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2021)

To every tm who called off on Sunday & Saturday. Expect a conversion by your etl or tl to you.

Style team, thanks for saving Gm, flex, & front end again. Also, the tech tm who covered the whole floor during this insane time.

To new the DM, please come in on a weekend when we have massive call offs to see how bad my store is.


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 25, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Whoever came up with this "thank you for coming to Target" nonsense clearly lacks experience in interacting with humans.  How are guests supposed to reply to that?  "You're welcome...?"


I don't even do that tbh, I say have a great day/evening/night and call it at that. 
It feels way too awkward to say "Thank you for coming to Target"...


----------



## happygoth (Oct 25, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To every tm who called off on Sunday & Saturday. Expect a conversion by your etl or tl to you.
> 
> Style team, thanks for saving Gm, flex, & front end again. Also, the tech tm who covered the whole floor during this insane time.
> 
> To new the DM, please come in on a weekend when we have massive call offs to see how bad my store is.


They have to do something about the call-offs. We need more aggressive enforcement of the attendance policy. When someone gets to the point where it's a 50-50 chance at best that they will show up, then someone somewhere has dropped the ball. Get it together Leadership!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 25, 2021)

happygoth said:


> They have to do something about the call-offs. We need more aggressive enforcement of the attendance policy. When someone gets to the point where it's a 50-50 chance at best that they will show up, then someone somewhere has dropped the ball. Get it together Leadership!


I think part of the problem at least at my store is we are so short staffed, that leadership would rather take a 50/50 chance then firing and bring even more short staffed.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 25, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I think part of the problem at least at my store is we are so short staffed, that leadership would rather take a 50/50 chance then firing and bring even more short staffed.


Very true. It's big problem in retail. Back when I was a Footwear Lead at my old job, I took back a very mediocre employee not once, but twice, because we were so desperate!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 25, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I think part of the problem at least at my store is we are so short staffed, that leadership would rather take a 50/50 chance then firing and bring even more short staffed.


Don't these people have bills to pay? Or are they all still living with their parents and don't have to worry about rent or a mortgage like the rest of us poor slobs? No work = no pay.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2021)

I remember when people said jobs like these weren't meant to support anyone, that they were 'stepping stone jobs' to something better.
Welp, looks like a lotta folks have moved up & aren't willing to settle for crappy guests any more.
And evidently $15/hr isn't enough to fix that either.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 25, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Don't these people have bills to pay? Or are they all still living with their parents and don't have to worry about rent or a mortgage like the rest of us poor slobs? No work = no pay.


For short shifts sometimes the take home pay minus transportation costs and other costs (like child care) just isn't worth it.  A lot of these people, if given 6-8 hours shifts fewer days a week, will call out a lot, lot less because the money went from barely worth showing up for to pretty good.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 25, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Don't these people have bills to pay? Or are they all still living with their parents and don't have to worry about rent or a mortgage like the rest of us poor slobs? No work = no pay.


Most of our chronic caller offers are kids or married people supplementing partner income. So yeah, basically, they don't absolutely need the fatter paycheck.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 26, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> For short shifts sometimes the take home pay minus transportation costs and other costs (like child care) just isn't worth it.  A lot of these people, if given 6-8 hours shifts fewer days a week, will call out a lot, lot less because the money went from barely worth showing up for to pretty good.


That may be true for some, but not all. One of our worst offenders in Style gets 30+ hours a week. We even have a lead with attendance issues.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> They have to do something about the call-offs. We need more aggressive enforcement of the attendance policy. When someone gets to the point where it's a 50-50 chance at best that they will show up, then someone somewhere has dropped the ball. Get it together Leadership!


I overheard an ETL telling a TL that every single call off needs to be documented & HR will continuously be following up to ensure they are. They're to speak with the TM that called off (I guess "coach" them) then document it. They're writing up every single one to get a pattern. Our seasonals are actually pretty competent this year, I wouldn't be at all surprised to see some long-time TM's getting canned after Q4 is over and replaced with any seasonal that proves themselves move valuable over Q4.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 30, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Sounds like a call to someone’s supervisor is in order…


What you do is kick them out of your store and not let them back in until you talk to their supervisor in person.  Your receiver will take perverse delight in keeping them out and kicking their orders.  

That way, they get to tell their supervisor exactly how they fucked up themselves, inconvenience their supervisor greatly, and THEN you get to chew out their supervisor for letting it all happen.

Target wants you to call vendors but it’s so much easier if you don’t have to keep track of them.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Nov 14, 2021)

TTOTM
Please don't climb into the baler. Yes, I know it was empty, yes, the door was open, don't you have any restraint?


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 15, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> TTOTM
> Please don't climb into the baler. Yes, I know it was empty, yes, the door was open, don't you have any restraint?


Don't be surprised when TOTM doesn't work there anymore if anyone sees that on camera.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 17, 2021)

TAllTheFreightTMs: Can you please, yanno, do your freight instead of leaving boxes randomly all over the place? I can't get my zone done and certainly don't have time to clean up freight.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 19, 2021)

Don’t pick your nose on the floor. Idiot. I don’t want to hear guest complaints about you digging for gold.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Nov 21, 2021)

TTOTM: Fuck you retard, I can buy a twix on my 15 if I want to
BTW that red vest you wear looks stupid, please go back to groveling at self checkout instead of hounding me


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 22, 2021)

TTOTM:  As the parent of a cognitively disabled person, the use of the word retard momentarily stops my heart along with stopping any respect I may have had for you and your opinions.


----------



## GMTM (Nov 22, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> TTOTM:  As the parent of a cognitively disabled person, the use of the word retard momentarily stops my heart along with stopping any respect I may have had for you and your opinions.



I wholeheartedly agree.  There are some words that should never be thought, uttered or written.  That is one of those words.  

Please rethink your post, edit if so moved and expel that word from your vocabulary, forever.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 24, 2021)

TTOTM: You have worked here for years. Your job is to do reshop. For the love of anything holy or not, please scan that shit before putting it in some random spot. That Halloween thing doesn't belong in Bullseye!


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 4, 2021)

To that one etl. . . .shut up. . . Just shut the heck up!!! No body cares! Just put the walkie down and shut up! The store is NOT on fire! The roof is NOT collapsing (yet its coming even the roofer guy refused to walk on it to reoair a hole but I degress.) The zones will get done! Yelling every 2 seconda because an endcap is still messy will NOT fix it faster. Especially when you have already demanded I do 47 tasks first. 5 mins ago. 

We are a well oiked team. You close ONCE A MONTH IF THAT! 

Imma need you to go back to the freezer and sit down foe a few mins. Stop. Touching. The. Walkie.
This chick is going to seriously test my patience this season 🙄


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 4, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> To that one etl. . . .shut up. . . Just shut the heck up!!! No body cares! Just put the walkie down and shut up! The store is NOT on fire! The roof is NOT collapsing (yet its coming even the roofer guy refused to walk on it to reoair a hole but I degress.) The zones will get done! Yelling every 2 seconda because an endcap is still messy will NOT fix it faster. Especially when you have already demanded I do 47 tasks first. 5 mins ago.
> 
> We are a well oiked team. You close ONCE A MONTH IF THAT!
> 
> ...



We wear the same shoes!  
SD can only remember MY name when using the walkie .….. EVeRyThiNG that needs to be done …… 
“TM FFN a bail needs to be made“, “TM FFN a pallet needs to be moved”, “ TM FFN ensure ALL audits are completed”,  ”TM FFN run this smart huddle“, 
TM FFN…(insert every job all day)…..  

Even the TEAM comments they are tired of hearing the SD CALL ME !   
5 projects given at the start of every shift and a new one added each hour.  

Sigh, makes me want to change my name.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 11, 2021)

TTOAPTM: Our store got a foot of snow last night, most of which fell during the closing TMs' shifts. You going out to clean off everyone's cars before closing was pretty fucking solid. You rock.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOAPTM: Our store got a foot of snow last night, most of which fell during the closing TMs' shifts. You going out to clean off everyone's cars before closing was pretty fucking solid. You rock.


Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

TTOTM (who's a TL):
Wow, thanks for taking up a bunch of my back room space because it was a little more convenient than using your own space. And not only that, but you thought it was okay to get rid of the repack boxes I had labeled for a specific purpose and which were even in use for that purpose. Could have just put them on a top shelf to get them out of your way.
And all this when I'm just starting to get in massive quantities of the big bottles of mouthwash and hand soap refills for the "stock up and save" set back in seasonal. You're a real peach!


----------



## DBZ (Jan 13, 2022)

To the Closing TL - I love how I can rant about some damn thing not going right and you either find a solution or push the right buttons to get something done.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 23, 2022)

TTOTM: I'm honestly not trying to knock you or anything because you're a really cool individual  but complaining about low hours in January and asking the HRTL to do something about it will go nowhere...😕😐 Trust me, I know it sucks, but that's why myTime is your friend for the next few months.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 24, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: I'm honestly not trying to knock you or anything because you're a really cool individual  but complaining about low hours in January and asking the HRTL to do something about it will go nowhere...😕😐 Trust me, I know it sucks, but that's why myTime is your friend for the next few months.


This is the time of year during which you either use up that vay-cay or hustle for hours like a hooker at a church convention.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 2, 2022)

TTOGSTM: I could understand not recognizing the plastic storage tubs you took in return aren't a style that's carried in the store, but I would have thought that when two tubs turned up a $113 for the return that *might* have given you a little bit of pause. Enough to at least check the description of the product that came up on the scan and notice that it said 3 drawer cart and not storage tubs and maybe, I dunno, stopped the return right there. 

Really not sure if you were just really dense or if it was an inside job, but Christ on toast points someone got away with a helluva good deal.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 3, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOGSTM: I could understand not recognizing the plastic storage tubs you took in return aren't a style that's carried in the store, but I would have thought that when two tubs turned up a $113 for the return that *might* have given you a little bit of pause. Enough to at least check the description of the product that came up on the scan and notice that it said 3 drawer cart and not storage tubs and maybe, I dunno, stopped the return right there.
> 
> Really not sure if you were just really dense or if it was an inside job, but Christ on toast points someone got away with a helluva good deal.


I’m sure the Guest was happy. That’s all that matters. Make it right for the Guest!


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 11, 2022)

To that one Style TL: Look I think it's great that you want to promote to an ETL. Really. However, me asking you whether or not you know if my actual ETL will be in tomorrow is not an invitation "to assist me with any questions I might have," i.e., try to micromanage what I'm doing. You've never stepped foot in my area. What the fuck do you know? If I had a question for a TL, my own TL was in the building to ask. The other GMTL was also in the building and available for questions. Your "help" wasn't needed. I really just needed to talk to my ETL about things that she oversees directly in my area as it appears we need to change some of our plans.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> To that one Style TL: Look I think it's great that you want to promote to an ETL. Really. However, me asking you whether or not you know if my actual ETL will be in tomorrow is not an invitation "to assist me with any questions I might have," i.e., try to micromanage what I'm doing. You've never stepped foot in my area. What the fuck do you know? If I had a question for a TL, my own TL was in the building to ask. The other GMTL was also in the building and available for questions. Your "help" wasn't needed. I really just needed to talk to my ETL about things that she oversees directly in my area as it appears we need to change some of our plans.


Haha, a couple TLs are getting big heads in my neck of the woods too. Insufferable.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 12, 2022)

But how will they show that they are leadership material if the don't lead?

Every single time someone asks on here what they need to do to get a promotion, they are told that they need to go lead people, even if they are just a TM. 

So which is it folks? Should they be asking questions and trying to lead, or should they go mind their own business? Huh? HUH?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 12, 2022)

Know your audience. Jump in when its appropriate. Stay out of someone elses bailiwick when not approprite.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 12, 2022)

If store leadership wants to know if a TM who wants to promote can actually lead, they need to assign a project to that TM to lead. Not to do, but to lead. An ETL should assemble the group who are assigned to the project and introduce the TM under evaluation as the project leader. That way, the team know that the TM has the responsibility and authority to tell them what to do. The idea of “go lead something” on their own just sets the aspiring TM up for failure, since being told what to do by a peer who suddenly assumed authority on their own generally goes over like a lead balloon. Letting the team know that the TM has been assigned authority and not assumed it saves a lot of grief and gives the TM an even chance to succeed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 12, 2022)

happygoth said:


> But how will they show that they are leadership material if the don't lead?
> 
> Every single time someone asks on here what they need to do to get a promotion, they are told that they need to go lead people, even if they are just a TM.
> 
> So which is it folks? Should they be asking questions and trying to lead, or should they go mind their own business? Huh? HUH?



In my area, they best mind their own fucking business. It's my area. Even my TL knows not to interfere. My area is not where aspirants need to go to sow their leadership roots. I have it covered. Go to toys and flex yourself on that mess. Kitchen is pristine and it's mine.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> In my area, they best mind their own fucking business. It's my area. Even my TL knows not to interfere. My area is not where aspirants need to go to sow their leadership roots. I have it covered. Go to toys and flex yourself on that mess. Kitchen is pristine and it's mine.


For my store its media or seasonal.  Both are flaming shit shows.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 12, 2022)

happygoth said:


> But how will they show that they are leadership material if the don't lead?
> 
> Every single time someone asks on here what they need to do to get a promotion, they are told that they need to go lead people, even if they are just a TM.
> 
> So which is it folks? Should they be asking questions and trying to lead, or should they go mind their own business? Huh? HUH?


I like Black Sheep's post a lot, but thought I'd add my thoughts on this. It's a soft art, leaders sort of emerge. What I'm looking for in my TMs are people who can, without coming off bossy or kissing ass, inspire and softly direct others while managing to keep their respect. For instance at front of store, the service desk person running the break sheet is in a distinct but minor position of authority. How well do they pull that off? Do they coordinate team efforts to cover those breaks, do they have a plan? When and why do they ask for the TL's input, and do they communicate when they have a better idea than me? That sort of stuff. It's not exactly a fair system, but it does allow natural leaders to show who they are.

sorry for going off topic


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 12, 2022)

TTOTM,

When you smarted off to the ETL and me after being politely directed to stop flagrantly breaking a rule that everybody knows we've been focusing on, you sort of took the steam out of the sincere praise that I had *just* given you for something else. I don't understand, I have a headache though.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 19, 2022)

To that SD that burned over 1k hours two months into Q1.  . .I hope to hell that call from corporate destroyed you. Thanks for screwing us over,pushing out the remaining tms that actuay did work,  and for forcing people to stay hours past our schedule and refusing to let us out and take a second and third lunch on 4hr shifts. I hate you. I hope you burn. Sincerely raging ball of I will drop an anvil on you!


----------



## Mechanix666 (Apr 4, 2022)

TTOETL: Stop making me feel like shit every time I unintentionally miss a goal time. There's no way in God's green earth I could've picked and packed that entire cart (including 8 boxes of diapers, and 5 buckets of cat litter) in 24 minutes. And I don't believe for a SECOND that you could've done it in 20. You always find ways to beat me down for the stupidest reason, whether it be an INF that's CLEARLY not in the store, or a goal time missed taking the appropriate steps that you SCREAM AT ME CONSTANTLY about (checking the endcaps, back room aisle, consult a TM working in the department, check reshop). How about instead of making me feel like I'm to blame for everything that goes wrong, you focus on YOU. Let ME worry about ME.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 4, 2022)

Mechanix666 said:


> TTOETL: Stop making me feel like shit every time I unintentionally miss a goal time. There's no way in God's green earth I could've picked and packed that entire cart (including 8 boxes of diapers, and 5 buckets of cat litter) in 24 minutes. And I don't believe for a SECOND that you could've done it in 20. You always find ways to beat me down for the stupidest reason, whether it be an INF that's CLEARLY not in the store, or a goal time missed taking the appropriate steps that you SCREAM AT ME CONSTANTLY about (checking the endcaps, back room aisle, consult a TM working in the department, check reshop). How about instead of making me feel like I'm to blame for everything that goes wrong, you focus on YOU. Let ME worry about ME.


I know you're venting and that's probably helpful, but have you thought about talking to your HR ETL about the tone/volume of this other ETL and how it affects you negatively? I know some stores the ETLs are too cliquey and this can backfire, so hopefully you're not in that boat...


----------



## Mechanix666 (Apr 5, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I know you're venting and that's probably helpful, but have you thought about talking to your HR ETL about the tone/volume of this other ETL and how it affects you negatively? I know some stores the ETLs are too cliquey and this can backfire, so hopefully you're not in that boat...


I've given it plenty of thought. Unfortunately, I do believe my store is one where the ETLs band together like a pack of wolves.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 16, 2022)

Mechanix666 said:


> I've given it plenty of thought. Unfortunately, I do believe my store is one where the ETLs band together like a pack of wolves.


These types of leadership teams also have " moles" so speak to no one on the floor for advice. We have a very toxic stew of this type at our small format.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 16, 2022)

TTOTM who I carried the first month after opening.. teaching you everything you wernt trained in...catching you when you were about to mentally crash and always having your back....your joining the store by-t-ch pack that flaunts every policy from loafing to dis honesty...I climbed out from under that bus with a vengeance. Buhhh bye.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 16, 2022)

TTOTL...allowing the SD to express " dissatisfaction" with my progress on a project without explaining I d only been allocated 2 half days for that shit show not created by me....and then giving 2 full day shifts to another TM to complete it with recognition..YOU SUCK AS A PERSON


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

TTOTM: Calling me evil for proudly displaying my religious jewelry doesn't make you cool, you still work at target


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 1, 2022)

TTOHRTL....do you consider what will happen if corporate finds out you only speak to hispanic tm s and only speak to them in Spanish on the floor or in front of other TM s then ALSO slash hours and work centers of non Spanish speaking tm s to replace such with.....yeah....betcha didn't.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 6, 2022)

Ugh, I have this one GSTL (yes I know wrong title lol) who is too quick to call for backup. They did so tonight and I go up and there's 2 people on each line. I'm including people currently being rung out. One person on each line being rung out, one person waiting behind them. There were like 6 people waiting at SCO and we have 8 SCO registers. They've called at least 4 times in 3 hours and it's been like that every time.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 6, 2022)

I complain when they do that.

Or when they call for backup when there are 6 people from drive up huddled back in GS staring at their phones or gossiping next to the training register.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 6, 2022)

Thing is, the lanes are supposed to be 1+1, and we're supposed to call back up if the lines are longer than that. SETLs are also instructed to stay off the lanes. So they often can't just jump on and take care of those one or two extra guests. What happens is, you get a bunch of lanes with three total parties in them, and yes that's supposed to be a call for backup, by the book. But the time it takes for somebody to stop what they are doing and get to the front, well a lot of the time, the line is short enough by that point, and you don't need the backup. Also, if the third person in a couple of these lines jumps over to SCO, we can't control that. So hopefully, the SETL has time to call off the backup, but often, they are pulled into some little thing or another happening at the lanes.

I know it's annoying, but it happens through no fault of the SETL.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 6, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> I complain when they do that.
> 
> Or when they call for backup when there are 6 people from drive up huddled back in GS staring at their phones or gossiping next to the training register.


This is obviously not acceptable and getting the drive up team to do work in between drive up rushes is the single most annoying part of my job. They are taking years off my life lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 7, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> I complain when they do that.
> 
> Or when they call for backup when there are 6 people from drive up huddled back in GS staring at their phones or gossiping next to the training register.


Oh people go on their phones all the time here. What they do is they go behind guest services where no one can see them and they just stand there using their phones, or talk to each other. And the space behind guest services is very narrow and tight, and I'm like bitch move lol.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 7, 2022)

I agree


NotCynicalYet said:


> Thing is, the lanes are supposed to be 1+1, and we're supposed to call back up if the lines are longer than that. SETLs are also instructed to stay off the lanes. So they often can't just jump on and take care of those one or two extra guests. What happens is, you get a bunch of lanes with three total parties in them, and yes that's supposed to be a call for backup, by the book. But the time it takes for somebody to stop what they are doing and get to the front, well a lot of the time, the line is short enough by that point, and you don't need the backup. Also, if the third person in a couple of these lines jumps over to SCO, we can't control that. So hopefully, the SETL has time to call off the backup, but often, they are pulled into some little thing or another happening at the lanes.
> 
> I know it's annoying, but it happens through no fault of the SETL.


!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 7, 2022)

Well the book also says closing experts have to complete zone and reshop in their section, so sorry if I don't care if guests have to wait an extra 2 minutes to get their Squishmallows


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 7, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Well the book also says closing experts have to complete zone and reshop in their section, so sorry if I don't care if guests have to wait an extra 2 minutes to get their Squishmallows


Good service is one of just a few reasons why they come to Target instead of Walmart. Long lines make people say "I may as well go to Walmart." Quick checkouts make people say "This is why I come here instead of Walmart." I mean that literally, because that's the actual feedback I get.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 7, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh people go on their phones all the time here. What they do is they go behind guest services where no one can see them and they just stand there using their phones, or talk to each other. And the space behind guest services is very narrow and tight, and I'm like bitch move lol.



Oh, yeah, here, too. And no, TMs, you're not fooling anyone when you put your phone on top of your zebra or hold one in each and try to pretend you're doing something on your device. FFS.

And it is super annoying to have to dodge people sitting or standing around on their phones when I'm trying to collect or sort reshop. Bitches, get the fuck out of the way if you're not going to work.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Times Up said:


> Well, the problem is not needing to learn more/newer skills.  The problem is that as human beings we can only work so fast.  As a cashier I will not grow another 4 arms so that I can run 3 full service lanes at one time and give our guests the check out experience if their life.  Modernization is a good thing when carefully planned and thoughtfully executed, including having sufficient resources (not just higher pay).
> 
> So for leadership to drink the KoolAid and expect huge increases in efficiency and profit is not reality based.  It's just Canada all over again.  Money spending without planning.


Fuck that Kool aid


----------



## dannyy315 (May 7, 2022)

Maybe I wouldn't be so bitter about going for backup if I wasn't in toys and sporting goods by myself on a Saturday. In a high volume store. On the opening weekend of Doctor Strange. And we have a movie theatre 2 floors up. Do the math.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Good service is one of just a few reasons why they come to Target instead of Walmart. Long lines make people say "I may as well go to Walmart." Quick checkouts make people say "This is why I come here instead of Walmart." I mean that literally, because that's the actual feedback I get.


Imagine shopping.  You have a list of 6 needed items.

The zone's for shit so you can't find one of them.  Empty shelves because everything's in the back means you can't find a second item.  A third one is out of your reach, and you circle most of the store looking for assistance but there's no one on the floor.

If you can find only 3 of your 6 items, will you buy those three and then go elsewhere and buy the other three items?  Or will you say screw it and leave and get all six items elsewhere?

If people can't find what they want, it doesn't matter how short the lines are, they cannot give Target money for what they don't have.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, my thoughts about backup was always along the lines of "the backup problem will solve itself the longer you keep the sales floor on registers."


----------



## dannyy315 (May 7, 2022)

Spot cares more about Wall Street than the customer, let's be real. maybe they can do a good job pretending, but greed will catch up to them. Look at Kmart. You can only penny pinch so much until customers feel the effects.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 7, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Spot cares more about Wall Street than the customer, let's be real. maybe they can do a good job pretending, but greed will catch up to them. Look at Kmart. You can only penny pinch so much until customers feel the effects.


Seems like Spot is reaching critical mass…


----------



## dannyy315 (May 7, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Seems like Spot is reaching critical mass…


I don't know about that, their sales growth is still really good. Not really showing any signs of slowing down. It will be a slow death I think. I give it 10 years before we start to see the first signs of decline.


----------



## happygoth (May 8, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> Oh, yeah, here, too. And no, TMs, you're not fooling anyone when you put your phone on top of your zebra or hold one in each and try to pretend you're doing something on your device. FFS.
> 
> And it is super annoying to have to dodge people sitting or standing around on their phones when I'm trying to collect or sort reshop. Bitches, get the fuck out of the way if you're not going to work.


Omg yes, so freaking annoying! They see me coming and I still have to say excuse me half the time before they move.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 8, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Imagine shopping.  You have a list of 6 needed items.
> 
> The zone's for shit so you can't find one of them.  Empty shelves because everything's in the back means you can't find a second item.  A third one is out of your reach, and you circle most of the store looking for assistance but there's no one on the floor.
> 
> ...


Of course, yes. And the shorter our staffing gets, the less frequently I call for backup and the more guests have to wait. It's a tough balancing act. I wouldn't discount the importance of keeping floor tms off the lanes as much as possible when things are rough, just like floor tms shouldn't discount the idea of guest service.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 8, 2022)

Sometimes id take my break  at a strategic moment so toys tm could take tech keys and be exempt from back up . If my department  was quiet it would work out great for toys tm.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Of course, yes. And the shorter our staffing gets, the less frequently I call for backup and the more guests have to wait. It's a tough balancing act. I wouldn't discount the importance of keeping floor tms off the lanes as much as possible when things are rough, just like floor tms shouldn't discount the idea of guest service.


Discount the idea of guest service is a pretty poor way of phrasing it. There are many kinds of guest service and checking them out is only one type and is the last type. If guests are aggravated from their shopping experience, a quicker checkout isnt going to get them smiling again.

Guests need to feel calm and cared for. Calm is achieved by pleasant surroundings. Cared for is making them feel that they are welcome and important. That is being in the right place at the right time to help, being found easily and make sure that there is plenty of product to choose from, whether it be already out on full shelves or having a back room set up to where grabbing something for a guest takes only a couple minutes.

So lets turn it around. Why does front end discount guest service by preventing sales floor staff from having time to create a pleasant shopping experience and simply being there and available when the guest needs something?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 9, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Discount the idea of guest service is a pretty poor way of phrasing it. There are many kinds of guest service and checking them out is only one type and is the last type. If guests are aggravated from their shopping experience, a quicker checkout isnt going to get them smiling again.
> 
> Guests need to feel calm and cared for. Calm is achieved by pleasant surroundings. Cared for is making them feel that they are welcome and important. That is being in the right place at the right time to help, being found easily and make sure that there is plenty of product to choose from, whether it be already out on full shelves or having a back room set up to where grabbing something for a guest takes only a couple minutes.
> 
> So lets turn it around. Why does front end discount guest service by preventing sales floor staff from having time to create a pleasant shopping experience and simply being there and available when the guest needs something?


Ha, I'm not going to argue about which indispensable thing should be dispensed with! Yeah, when the floor is too busy to stop and help guests, that's really bad and can't work in the long term. I think you may have misread me a little when I said it was a balancing act and we shouldn't discount each other's contributions to guest service. I see where my phrasing made it sound like I think guest service only happens at the registers, but that isn't the case.


----------



## lokinix (May 17, 2022)

TTOETL: Please locate mixed-wrapped pallets (and anything) you put into the steel. Especially after an inventory happened.

*goes around Tech doing shelf audits*
*notices that some TVs out that aren't on plan yet (reset coming up*
*Checks the number and notices it was off, even though we had an inventory, says there are none in the backroom but knows there is*
*gets the wave out and checks the steel*

Ah yes, the GM ETL mentioned he put TVs in the steel and pushed some to the floor. What did he not do? Locate the TVs in the steel.

*joy*


----------



## dannyy315 (May 22, 2022)

TTOTM: So let me get this straight. The soap pump in the team member bathroom was broken, so you had to req out something to put on the sink. So you choose... Dreft laundry's strain remover spray. So dumb.

Another time, someone just put Purell on the sink.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 22, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: So let me get this straight. The soap pump in the team member bathroom was broken, so you had to req out something to put on the sink. So you choose... Dreft laundry's strain remover spray. So dumb.
> 
> Another time, someone just put Purell on the sink.


Ugh just be glad you have a tm bathroom. I wish


----------



## dannyy315 (May 22, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ugh just be glad you have a tm bathroom. I wish


Oh I almost forgot, one time someone just put a roll of Clorox wipes back there. What do they expect us to do? Just wipe our hands with them? Just get hand soap!

And I won't lie, it's a lot less awkward than sharing them with guests. We have two of them in the backroom, and one per person inside at a time with a lock on each. But even they get nasty, I swear it's like some people weren't properly potty trained as a kid.


----------



## lokinix (Jun 6, 2022)

TTOTM: please stop calling out just because it's nice out. If you're scheduled, its because you are needed and you should of put in a time off request if you wanted off. In this case, we had a group of people all call off to go to the pride parade. How did we know?

Someone who got there shift worked around going to pride told us as much, when they seem they called off.

Last night we had 11 people call off. All of AP, all of our closing FF team, all of our hardliners closing team (leaving our CE, Cosumables and a softlines TM as the only people on the floor - at first) and a closing GS, plus a cashier and batista.

What did this result in? Only eight TMs closing the store, including a ETL and a TL, before anyone was called in.

I personally was in early at 7 and was scheduled until 3:45. I ended up staying until close, that being 7 am - 10 pm. A TM was called in and had OT approved, and another TM stayed late. That's 11 TM when we normally have maybe 15 - 20 closing on a Sunday.

After working 13 days straight and working that long shift, I'm beat.

So, TTOTM that called off just to go to an event - just remember, we know. 💜

But hey, I got more hours, a free lunch and a free dinner out of it. It was just stressful.


----------



## lokinix (Jun 6, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOTM: please stop calling out just because it's nice out. If you're scheduled, its because you are needed and you should of put in a time off request if you wanted off. In this case, we had a group of people all call off to go to the pride parade. How did we know?
> 
> Someone who got there shift worked around going to pride told us as much, when they seem they called off.
> 
> ...


As a follow-up, we had a TM call off today because they were the only one in FF last night and told someone they were going to call off because of how pissed they were and to spit everyone. But, ya know, you don't tell people if you are going to do that, like, what? Lol


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Jun 9, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOETL: Please locate mixed-wrapped pallets (and anything) you put into the steel. Especially after an inventory happened.
> 
> *goes around Tech doing shelf audits*
> *notices that some TVs out that aren't on plan yet (reset coming up*
> ...


To be fair it's not your GM ETL's responsibility to take care of tech freight. It's your specialty sales ETL/TL/TM. If your store is anything like mine the GM ETL was probably tired of looking at the TVs taking up space in the backroom and did something about it. If it were me I would've told the TL over tech where I put the TVs and that they can locate them themselves if they want.


----------



## lokinix (Jun 9, 2022)

swordfishtrombon said:


> To be fair it's not your GM ETL's responsibility to take care of tech freight. It's your specialty sales ETL/TL/TM. If your store is anything like mine the GM ETL was probably tired of looking at the TVs taking up space in the backroom and did something about it. If it were me I would've told the TL over tech where I put the TVs and that they can locate them themselves if they want.


These were TVs that just came in. I make sure TVs get taken care of when they come in. Also, to be fair, the GM ETL takes ownership of the unload process and decided to do this, instead of having someone from Tech do it. That's on him that he decided to do it that way. I got trained on the wave just to backstock them lol.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 10, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOTM: please stop calling out just because it's nice out. If you're scheduled, its because you are needed and you should of put in a time off request if you wanted off. In this case, we had a group of people all call off to go to the pride parade. How did we know?
> 
> Someone who got there shift worked around going to pride told us as much, when they seem they called off.
> 
> ...


I loved those shifts  cause payout.  But yea its rough.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 11, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOTM: please stop calling out just because it's nice out. If you're scheduled, its because you are needed and you should of put in a time off request if you wanted off. In this case, we had a group of people all call off to go to the pride parade. How did we know?
> 
> Someone who got there shift worked around going to pride told us as much, when they seem they called off.
> 
> ...


All of AP? Plus the rest? Are you certain there wasnt a sick out happening and someone forgot to tell you?


----------



## lokinix (Jun 11, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> All of AP? Plus the rest? Are you certain there wasnt a sick out happening and someone forgot to tell you?


Most were because of Pride and AP has been spotty since everything happened in Buffalo.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jun 16, 2022)

TTOTM: stop treating the backroom like your personal garage and LOCATE wtf you are putting in there.  Pick any effing waco you like for your shampoos or Quest Chips or pads, or Mouthwash ...just GIVE 'em A LOCATION !!!


----------



## lokinix (Jun 17, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> TTOTM: stop treating the backroom like your personal garage and LOCATE wtf you are putting in there.  Pick any effing waco you like for your shampoos or Quest Chips or pads, or Mouthwash ...just GIVE 'em A LOCATION !!!


This is my gripe.with funkos right now. So many that we don't have space on the floor, but noone backstocks them, they get thrown all over the electronics cage


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 18, 2022)

lokinix said:


> This is my gripe.with funkos right now. So many that we don't have space on the floor, but noone backstocks them, they get thrown all over the electronics cage


We toss ours up in case pack in our media area... so like the 6, 7 ,8 + levels.  They are unboxed from the shipping. But that's it least they are located.


----------



## Mechanix666 (Jun 22, 2022)

TTOTL: Okay, what the hell is going on with you lately? You constantly give me snark when I ask you for help looking for something, or assistance with heavy items. And telling me you're "not moving" your U-boat out of the middle of the aisle and telling me to "go around" the long way, while I'm in a cart with less than 15 minutes left, is immature and extremely unprofessional. Another thing: If you want to berate me over the walkie for some little mistake I made, switch to another channel. The whole store didn't need to hear it.

TTOETL: Again, what is with you being so belligerent over missing goal times? I get it, it hurts the pick on time rate, but if a cart starts with 13 minutes on it, chances are it's not gonna be completed on time. The fulfillment team saw a mass exodus of people quitting, most likely because of your unrealistic expectations, so we're understaffed all the time, causing these late carts. Wouldn't anyone with common sense be able to figure that out?

--On a positive note--

TTGMTMs: Thank you guys for always being my companions since I was hired in. I love being able to have a group of friends there that actually tolerates me and laughs at my dumb jokes, until the TLs/ETLs get all grouchy when they see us talking for more than 20 seconds. Y'all are the best.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jun 22, 2022)

TTOTM: Target shelves are to be stocked regardless of item number of facings left justied. You re attempt at zoning makes more work for me. I suspect TT sameTM locate everything you put in the stockroom. STOP making more work for your Team.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 22, 2022)

Mechanix666 said:


> TTOTL: Okay, what the hell is going on with you lately? You constantly give me snark when I ask you for help looking for something, or assistance with heavy items. And telling me you're "not moving" your U-boat out of the middle of the aisle and telling me to "go around" the long way, while I'm in a cart with less than 15 minutes left, is immature and extremely unprofessional. Another thing: If you want to berate me over the walkie for some little mistake I made, switch to another channel. The whole store didn't need to hear it.



They're burnt out and they need to find a new job. It has nothing to do with you, really. Assuming, of course the "lately" means such behavior is relatively new. If they've always been like this, they're just an asshole.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 17, 2022)

Having my monthly....ttotm...I don't care at all how you choose to dick around behind guest services UNTIL...you get in my way. If you stand in the doorway ,I need to get thru to backstock, while you shoot the shit with your coworkers I will call you out to your tl. If you walk into the stockroom for no business but to get on your phone AND are in my way I will effing make sure you get written up.


----------



## He77CAT (Jul 17, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOTM who got assigned the register before I got put over here, thanks very fucking much for not doing any of the following:
> 
> Cleaning the register; at a minimum, the goddamn barcode scanner glass
> Ordering change (or maybe that's more of a TTOGSA/TTOGSTL thing) – how do you not have quarters and ones?
> ...


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 18, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> TTOTM: Target shelves are to be stocked regardless of item number of facings left justied. You re attempt at zoning makes more work for me. I suspect TT sameTM locate everything you put in the stockroom. STOP making more work for your Team.


Wow, are you at my store? No idea who it is who sometimes zones in my area, but it makes me crazy when they do it in such a way as to make it look sort of neat but actually makes more work for me. Please. Just leave it alone if you can't do it right.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 18, 2022)

TTOTM: Thanks for helping with my truck. But......ummmmm......Halloween? You put out Halloween clothes? In July? Interesting choice.....


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Halloween? You put out Halloween clothes? In July? Interesting choice.....


Damn, they're starting earlier & earlier.....
I thought pumpkin spice in August was bad.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 19, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for helping with my truck. But......ummmmm......Halloween? You put out Halloween clothes? In July? Interesting choice.....


We have Halloween out already too!


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 19, 2022)

happygoth said:


> We have Halloween out already too!



LOL. I took it off the floor. It's supposed to set the week of 8/7, which is ridiculously early.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 20, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for helping with my truck. But......ummmmm......Halloween? You put out Halloween clothes? In July? Interesting choice.....


Maybe it's the stuff that was supposed to be in last year, but spent forever at the ports!


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 20, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> LOL. I took it off the floor. It's supposed to set the week of 8/7, which is ridiculously early.



Some fall/Halloween items are setting in BPG next week. We've got some of it flexed out already. 😳


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 30, 2022)

TTOTL: I cannot *stand* you. I've never liked you since the day I started and you were a Cart Attendant. I get the impression you feel the same way about me because it seems like you pick on me way more than anyone else. I tolerate you because I have to, but you drive me insane. In addition to that you come off as incredibly fake. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 30, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for helping with my truck. But......ummmmm......Halloween? You put out Halloween clothes? In July? Interesting choice.....


I have some dingus who keeps doing that in my area when I'm not at work. I wonder if it's because one of my leads is obsessed with Halloween being set immediately when the other lead has the sense to know that it's way too early.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2022)

Um, that was me once. I was told to push all the z racks during the eons past when push could be reasonably done in one shift. There was a z rack with Valentines kids suff with the other racks, not apart. I figured leadership knew what they were doing since it was squished together and they said "all".


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 30, 2022)

TTOTM who pushes my truck on the day I'm not scheduled: Okay, I've given up on you with the overstocking. But please, learn how to use your zebra and how to read a shelf tag and put things in the right places. I get it - my OTC repacks can be boogers. Still, it's just not okay to put the $15 bottles of nutritional supplement in the $4 place, even if they are both Up&Up brand. Yes, both products do happen to go on bottom shelves, but in different sections. If I've flexed in discontinued merchandise AND changed the peg tags to reflect what I've done, don't push different product in front of what I'm trying to get rid of. And when you're backstocking, have a care about what goes where - like men's shave cream with other men's products, first aid ointment NOT in with cosmetics, etc. I'm so tired of cleaning up after you!


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 30, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOTM: please stop calling out just because it's nice out. If you're scheduled, its because you are needed and you should of put in a time off request if you wanted off. In this case, we had a group of people all call off to go to the pride parade. How did we know?
> 
> Someone who got there shift worked around going to pride told us as much, when they seem they called off.
> 
> ...


YOUR FIRED.


----------



## Formerplano (Jul 31, 2022)

TTOTM(SD) Thank you for seeing that my area was drowning and that I desperately needed help. Thank you for helping me multiple days in a row while my TL was out. Thank you for pushing uboats multiple days in a row and talking me through some of the heaviest freight I've seen when it isn't in Q4. I really needed that support and I was happy to get it from you.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 4, 2022)

When will HR and OM start dealing with the TM that CONSTANTLY abuse sick pay?  I’m not talking about those that call in and are legit sick, but the ones that always seem to be less than a half hour late for work, but then are miraculously cured one they get there.  Or calling in, using sick pay to cover so no attendance hit, and then post on social media they are skiing, at a baseball game, or any other place that they shouldn’t be if sick.  Or get “sick” when their vacation request is denied?  That one should be pretty obvious to their OM.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 4, 2022)

Get rid of social media.  Keep email and google.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 4, 2022)

Formerplano said:


> TTOTM(SD) Thank you for seeing that my area was drowning and that I desperately needed help. Thank you for helping me multiple days in a row while my TL was out. Thank you for pushing uboats multiple days in a row and talking me through some of the heaviest freight I've seen when it isn't in Q4. I really needed that support and I was happy to get it from you.


That's the kinda sd we had at the start of the pandemic, which was why everyone at the store kept showing up litterally  marching through biological  warfare.  He left everyone else did too. Cherish  that SD


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 4, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Get rid of social media.  Keep email and google.


Forget google.  Google and I had a nasty falling out in 2019 that ended up being an electronic divorce.

Avoid social media when playing sick.  Bosses can and will use that to hang you.

But sick pay for mental health days keeps one mentally healthy.  Sometimes someone just needs a break, before they break.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 4, 2022)

To the TMs that are pushing Mens truck dayside: you suck and your moms are hoes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> To the TMs that are pushing Mens truck dayside: you suck and your moms are hoes.


Oh, do tell.  Spill the details.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 4, 2022)

HG   Intense....you mean the guys gym socks were mixed in with the sweat pants?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 4, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Oh, do tell.  Spill the details.





Captain Orca said:


> HG   Intense....you mean the guys gym socks were mixed in with the sweat pants?


Captain that's probably the next thing I'll find. Tessa I was actually thinking of you today, I know you'd plotz if you saw our salesfloor. 

Let's see: No sizing, hanging racks overstuffed, tables way overpushed, jeans just placed whererever there's an opening (sizes mixed, styles mixed), same with the chinos, stacks of t shirts just plopped wherever they will fit (styles mixed together, long and short-sleeved mixed, same t shirts on different tables, etc). 

Tonight I mostly just folded things where they were, very little sizing or sorting or moving stuff where it belongs. It would've taken me forever if I fixed every mistake I saw. As it was I was only able to get a few tables and the Goodfellow jeans done.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 8, 2022)

Formerplano said:


> TTOTM(SD) Thank you for seeing that my area was drowning and that I desperately needed help. Thank you for helping me multiple days in a row while my TL was out. Thank you for pushing uboats multiple days in a row and talking me through some of the heaviest freight I've seen when it isn't in Q4. I really needed that support and I was happy to get it from you.


My store's SD, and really the whole TL and ETL team, has been helpful too. Sad that not every store has leadership like this.
They'll help with truck push so a DBO can work on POGs, or the reverse if a DBO struggles with the POG thing.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 8, 2022)

TTOSETL: So you called me out by name to hop on a register because even though I have a lot to do "our guests always come first and I'm right up front." Yet, it somehow surprised you when I called you out for heading offstage instead of continuing to speed weave when I was still on a lane?  Curious.


----------



## lokinix (Aug 13, 2022)

TTOAPAPS & TTS - Don't look at me when a GuEsT walks into the electronics backroom and steals stuff and goes out the fire door, and ask me what I can do to make it not happen again.

This is when the AP-ETL refuses allow the PML to get the door fixed that was broken when the last PML ran a WAVE into it and broke the lock.

This is also when the AP-ETL tells her APBP and above that it is tech members that are putting ducktape to keep it open for OPU, when the whole locking mechanism was ripped out when the door kept "accidentally" locking during the holidays when the tape was coming off.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Aug 14, 2022)

TTOTM hoe from gs.....no you don't get "5 minutes of fu ch ery" before you actually do anything especially when you expect those already working to join you...read the room for once. Stand there and shut your trap until a guest appraoches.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 15, 2022)

TTOTM: I get it you don't work front end, but how in the world do you not know about Target Circle or the difference between Circle and a RedCard after working here for almost three years? It's Target 101. 🤔😟


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 16, 2022)

Hop, not brand, task.  Such "targety words".  Please.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 16, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Hop, not brand, task.  Such "targety words".  Please.


Hop and task are generic terms used everywhere. Target was the first place I heard "brand" used that way, but since then I've heard it used elsewhere.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 16, 2022)

What's hop?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 16, 2022)

Dead and Khaki said:


> What's hop?


From another post, hop on a register. Or “hop to it”, as my dad used to say when I was a kid and he was suggesting that I move my butt off the couch and do something more constructive, like mow the lawn or run an errand.😁


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 16, 2022)

To that one style TL: Nice job running through your areas before close the past two nights and picking up all the strays. Really clever to put them in a guest cart so an idiot would think all the women's clothing on hangers might think it's returns from guest services. Ummm...but you scheduled me to open the fitting rooms the next day and didn't schedule your opening TMs to work in the fitting rooms at any point during the day?  Yeah, that's going to be a no. I'm not sorting your shit out.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 17, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> To that one style TL: Nice job running through your areas before close the past two nights and picking up all the strays. Really clever to put them in a guest cart so an idiot would think all the women's clothing on hangers might think it's returns from guest services. Ummm...but you scheduled me to open the fitting rooms the next day and didn't schedule your opening TMs to work in the fitting rooms at any point during the day?  Yeah, that's going to be a no. I'm not sorting your shit out.


Welcome to my world. Since I don't stress about the floor anymore, they can pile all the crap they want at the fitting room and I will gladly spend my entire shift sorting it.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> The problem is at my store all the shelf labels in bullseye are old since no one bothers to update them since everything’s either $1, $3, $5 or $10


I used to love to sort through the bullseye department and make everything pretty!

I used to go up there and organize that whole area and then pick something of interest up and stand by the front door and say,  "wow! look at this!"... Guests would grab things like crazy!

It was a lot of fun


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Get off your phone texting away & help that guest please!


Before you condemn the individual perhaps think that it may be a very critical situation that they are trying to tend to and in the grand scheme of things it's probably taking up only a couple of seconds.  That is unless it's a chronic issue with a particular individual.  

I once took not even 10 seconds to pick up a text message while I was on a register because I had to have my car towed.  All I did was text back the address of the store and the TL on duty, idiotic little young immature shit she was, felt the need to turn off my light, shut down my whole lane, and drag me back to be coached because I took about 5 seconds to voice type the address of the store where they could tow my car.  

I was always very friendly with the guests and I had said just seconds before to them (they were my regulars) about what happened to my car and that I was waiting for a call back from the tow company.  Nobody in line was pissed off or put off by me voicing into the phone for a grand total of how long it took me to give the address of the store.

YET this one idiot that didn't like me decided that she would try to get me fired over it.  

Those are the type of things that I don't miss about Target.  Extremely young and green people being put in positions of power when they're not capable of being appropriate.  

Oh well.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 19, 2022)

Used To Be Sane said:


> Those are the type of things that I don't miss about Target. Extremely young and green people being put in positions of power when they're not capable of being appropriate.


So true, and unfortunately some of them don’t improve with age or experience. We had an ETL who had been with Spot since the dawn of time and was more than old enough to know better, yet still treated people that way. 🙄

Sorry you had to deal with that snotty little jerk of a TL. 🙁


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 26, 2022)

Ugh, TTOTL (again) Why is it that one day you'll scold me and tell me to get my own equipment and bags and then other days , you'll ask why I didn't let you know that I needed more bags or a new battery etc? I understand there was a visit today, so you wanted to seem extra helpful, but cut the 'tude. It's been pissing me off for awhile now. 🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 26, 2022)

Insecurity and lack of experience.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 27, 2022)

TTProduceTMs: You have the ability to clean food spills. There's  no need to yell for a Cart attendant to come to the dairy cooler because "a little milk spilled." Lol


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTProduceTMs: You have the ability to clean food spills. There's  no need to yell for a Cart attendant to come to the dairy cooler because "a little milk spilled." Lol


This is a HUGE pet peeve of mine! The Hazards and Bloodbourne Pathogens training literally tells us that we are empowered to clean food, drink, and water spills. Cart Attendants have so many things to do especially when it’s busy. I hate lazy TMs


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 29, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> This is a HUGE pet peeve of mine! The Hazards and Bloodbourne Pathogens training literally tells us that we are empowered to clean food, drink, and water spills. Cart Attendants have so many things to do especially when it’s busy. I hate lazy TMs


As soon as I got off walkie with the Cart attendant I asked: "What is it?" And she said "It's just a little milk."
Me: You guys can clean it up with a towel."
TM: 😱 Really?! Lol.


----------



## TTB (Aug 30, 2022)

So me next ….TO that team lead who recently got promoted to ETL!!! I once asked politely if you could leave a register open so I could buy a few things when I clocked out since I saw it was slow and not many guests. YOU said all macho like next time do it on your break! NOW mr ETL you saw a good deal on the clearance food and so you didn’t think I would notice you there shopping on your stray walk! You waited until I clocked out but I saw your cart and a TM tells me oh that’s the bosses he wants to buy this stuff. So much for waiting on your break HUH?!?! Clocked out and there was your bag of goodies that you wanted to buy and had a TM hold the register open for YOU! Must be nice …….jerk!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 30, 2022)

TTB said:


> So me next ….TO that team lead who recently got promoted to ETL!!! I once asked politely if you could leave a register open so I could buy a few things when I clocked out since I saw it was slow and not many guests. YOU said all macho like next time do it on your break! NOW mr ETL you saw a good deal on the clearance food and so you didn’t think I would notice you there shopping on your stray walk! You waited until I clocked out but I saw your cart and a TM tells me oh that’s the bosses he wants to buy this stuff. So much for waiting on your break HUH?!?! Clocked out and there was your bag of goodies that you wanted to buy and had a TM hold the register open for YOU! Must be nice …….jerk!


We’re they on the clock buying clearance? That’s a big no no!! Doesn’t matter who you are


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 30, 2022)

TTB said:


> So me next ….TO that team lead who recently got promoted to ETL!!! I once asked politely if you could leave a register open so I could buy a few things when I clocked out since I saw it was slow and not many guests. YOU said all macho like next time do it on your break! NOW mr ETL you saw a good deal on the clearance food and so you didn’t think I would notice you there shopping on your stray walk! You waited until I clocked out but I saw your cart and a TM tells me oh that’s the bosses he wants to buy this stuff. So much for waiting on your break HUH?!?! Clocked out and there was your bag of goodies that you wanted to buy and had a TM hold the register open for YOU! Must be nice …….jerk!


Not only is he being a jerk, holding clearance can get Mr. Big Shot ETL fired. Hope your AP was watching that day…


----------



## MrT (Aug 30, 2022)

etl is salaried and always on the clock so it doesn't matter as long as the rules are followed.  It is kinda rude and they should just go buy it and not wait.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

Used To Be Sane said:


> Before you condemn the individual perhaps think that it may be a very critical situation that they are trying to tend to and in the grand scheme of things it's probably taking up only a couple of seconds.  That is unless it's a chronic issue with a particular individual.
> 
> I once took not even 10 seconds to pick up a text message while I was on a register because I had to have my car towed.  All I did was text back the address of the store and the TL on duty, idiotic little young immature shit she was, felt the need to turn off my light, shut down my whole lane, and drag me back to be coached because I took about 5 seconds to voice type the address of the store where they could tow my car.
> 
> ...





TTB said:


> So me next ….TO that team lead who recently got promoted to ETL!!! I once asked politely if you could leave a register open so I could buy a few things when I clocked out since I saw it was slow and not many guests. YOU said all macho like next time do it on your break! NOW mr ETL you saw a good deal on the clearance food and so you didn’t think I would notice you there shopping on your stray walk! You waited until I clocked out but I saw your cart and a TM tells me oh that’s the bosses he wants to buy this stuff. So much for waiting on your break HUH?!?! Clocked out and there was your bag of goodies that you wanted to buy and had a TM hold the register open for YOU! Must be nice …….jerk!


They won't last. Spot sees everything eventually.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

Used To Be Sane said:


> Before you condemn the individual perhaps think that it may be a very critical situation that they are trying to tend to and in the grand scheme of things it's probably taking up only a couple of seconds.  That is unless it's a chronic issue with a particular individual.
> 
> I once took not even 10 seconds to pick up a text message while I was on a register because I had to have my car towed.  All I did was text back the address of the store and the TL on duty, idiotic little young immature shit she was, felt the need to turn off my light, shut down my whole lane, and drag me back to be coached because I took about 5 seconds to voice type the address of the store where they could tow my car.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the TL inconvenienced guests 10X your voice text.


----------



## TTB (Sep 5, 2022)

It must of been the same team lead that pushed my brother to quit on the spot (happened years ago and I just learned of the story lol) apparently during his first week he witnessed a code green a baby fell out of the cart and that the mom was really sketchy too possibly abusive or neglectful.  he had concern for the baby. He said the baby was badly hurt. He called the code green and he said over the walkie a CUSTOMERs baby fell instead of GUEST. The team lead marches over and lectures the TM about we don’t have customers they are called guests. My brother said WTF a baby is hurt and you are more concerned that I called them a customer ?! He said he was so pissed he walked out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 12, 2022)

TTB said:


> It must of been the same team lead that pushed my brother to quit on the spot (happened years ago and I just learned of the story lol) apparently during his first week he witnessed a code green a baby fell out of the cart and that the mom was really sketchy too possibly abusive or neglectful.  he had concern for the baby. He said the baby was badly hurt. He called the code green and he said over the walkie a CUSTOMERs baby fell instead of GUEST. The team lead marches over and lectures the TM about we don’t have customers they are called guests. My brother said WTF a baby is hurt and you are more concerned that I called them a customer ?! He said he was so pissed he walked out.


Sounds like they've overdosed on the Kool Aid a bit


----------



## lokinix (Oct 1, 2022)

TTOTM: I understand you are new in Tech and want to make your mark, but you been to prioritize what you do. Don't spend a quarter of your shift cleaning instead of pushing the freight.  AND never bring apple and game system freight onto the floor. One day you left two whole boxes of the Apple Airpod Pro Gen 2 for anyone to take, which someone tried to do. That's $2,500...


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 22, 2022)

TTOTM who pushed in Personal Care the day I was off: When it's something that's sold in singles, like men's after shave and the deodorant sticks that aren't sold as multi-packs, you're supposed to take the plastic off the little bundle of three before placing the product on the shelf. Try to do better!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 23, 2022)

TTOTM: It’s extremely unfair that you don't like one of our regular Shipt shoppers just because he’s doing his job. Sometimes the designated bagging area is crowded while other shoppers pack their orders, so we do allow them to use the first two lanes as well.

Telling them that they can't use the lanes when that's literally part of their packing area isn't going to win you any favors with them. Neither will calling them names behind their back because they don't listen to you. 🙄🙄


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 24, 2022)

lokinix said:


> TTOTM: I understand you are new in Tech and want to make your mark, but you been to prioritize what you do. Don't spend a quarter of your shift cleaning instead of pushing the freight.  AND never bring apple and game system freight onto the floor. One day you left two whole boxes of the Apple Airpod Pro Gen 2 for anyone to take, which someone tried to do. That's $2,500...


Wow..  and i thought I've seen stupidity


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2022)

You know a big pet peeve of mine? When someone from push has some backstock remaining, but they just drop it off with the rest of the reshop. I understand we get overworked and sometimes run out of time. 

If you want to put the backstock in a cart or basket and put a sticky note saying "backstock", that's perfectly fine with me and I'll work on it. But don't have me dig through the reshop and have guessing what is backstock and what can go on the floor.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 28, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> You know a big pet peeve of mine? When someone from push has some backstock remaining, but they just drop it off with the rest of the reshop. I understand we get overworked and sometimes run out of time.
> 
> If you want to put the backstock in a cart or basket and put a sticky note saying "backstock", that's perfectly fine with me and I'll work on it. But don't have me dig through the reshop and have guessing what is backstock and what can go on the floor.


Preach!!!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 11, 2022)

TTOTM: Thanks for alerting me that a guest needed my help. Not thanks for interrupting me while I was in the middle of unjamming an SCO register and telling me to stop what I was doing and help said guest right that very second because they needed help NOW.

😕
Couldn't you have just said: "Hey, you've got a a guest waiting could you make sure you get to them after you're done?

Ugh. It seems like all the stupid / impatient people come out of the woodwork during Q4...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 25, 2022)

TTOTL: I really am sorry that I blanked on the TM's name when you asked who had replaced me for my lunch at SCO, but honest to God, is it really that hard to say: "Oh, you're not sure? I'll go down there and find out quick."

Knowing how lacking leadership has been with breaks lately, I'm not shocked you responded the way you did, but I can always wish and hope for better 🙄 *sigh*

Yay Q4...


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 26, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: I get it you don't work front end, but how in the world do you not know about Target Circle or the difference between Circle and a RedCard after working here for almost three years? It's Target 101. 🤔😟


Probably doesn’t gaf or doesn’t want the guest to ask more question so plays dumb.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 26, 2022)

TTB said:


> So me next ….TO that team lead who recently got promoted to ETL!!! I once asked politely if you could leave a register open so I could buy a few things when I clocked out since I saw it was slow and not many guests. YOU said all macho like next time do it on your break! NOW mr ETL you saw a good deal on the clearance food and so you didn’t think I would notice you there shopping on your stray walk! You waited until I clocked out but I saw your cart and a TM tells me oh that’s the bosses he wants to buy this stuff. So much for waiting on your break HUH?!?! Clocked out and there was your bag of goodies that you wanted to buy and had a TM hold the register open for YOU! Must be nice …….jerk!


Etls are always on the clock. So they can shop when they want.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 28, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> You know a big pet peeve of mine? When someone from push has some backstock remaining, but they just drop it off with the rest of the reshop. I understand we get overworked and sometimes run out of time.
> 
> If you want to put the backstock in a cart or basket and put a sticky note saying "backstock", that's perfectly fine with me and I'll work on it. But don't have me dig through the reshop and have guessing what is backstock and what can go on the floor.


Likewise, don't flex it in where it doesn't belong or cram it in where it won't fit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 28, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Likewise, don't flex it in where it doesn't belong or cram it in where it won't fit.


Or just leave it on the floor in the aisle. Some people actually do that lol.

I know it was acceptable for some Black Friday things, like air fryers on endcaps and stuff like that. I'm not talking about that.


----------



## NKG (Nov 28, 2022)

To that one leader,

If you are in an under performing store and have to several trucks canceled before black Friday, I recommend not assigning a former team lead to do bitch work. I get I'm seasonal and after Christmas you can get rid of me but why though. Your sales floor is over flowing, seriously needs a super zone and the love of God it needs labels everywhere. Maybe get to know what I can actually do. Oh and if you assign me to work vacuums with no real ladder or room for the wave or u boat, don't stand there with another leader laughing at me. Ok byeee...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 28, 2022)

TTOTL: Thanks for buying my coffee tonight. It's been a weekend and knowing all the shit our entire team had been through in just four days, you certainly didn't have to do that, but thank you. 👍😀


----------



## happygoth (Nov 29, 2022)

NKG said:


> To that one leader,
> 
> If you are in an under performing store and have to several trucks canceled before black Friday, I recommend not assigning a former team lead to do bitch work. I get I'm seasonal and after Christmas you can get rid of me but why though. Your sales floor is over flowing, seriously needs a super zone and the love of God it needs labels everywhere. Maybe get to know what I can actually do. Oh and if you assign me to work vacuums with no real ladder or room for the wave or u boat, don't stand there with another leader laughing at me. Ok byeee...


Sis the overflowing sales floor, missing labels, and lack of zoning are standard practice now. It all honestly makes life easier - pushing reshop is a breeze when you can just stick crap anywhere! And zoning standards are so low that anything neater than "a hurricane just tore through the store" is a win.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 29, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Or just leave it on the floor in the aisle. Some people actually do that lol.
> 
> I know it was acceptable for some Black Friday things, like air fryers on endcaps and stuff like that. I'm not talking about that.


Haven't found stuff on the floor (for that reason anyway) but on endcaps, yep.


----------



## NKG (Nov 29, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Sis the overflowing sales floor, missing labels, and lack of zoning are standard practice now. It all honestly makes life easier - pushing reshop is a breeze when you can just stick crap anywhere! And zoning standards are so low that anything neater than "a hurricane just tore through the store" is a win.


It bothers me but I'm like I guess this goes here


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2022)

We had SO many vehicles on the floor yesterday, so much - if labeled at all - was mostly wrong.


----------



## nevermind (Dec 22, 2022)

I watch my SD do shitty things and then I do the same so she can't bitch at me:  leave stuff in-aisle on the floor, abandon pogs after untying and tearing down, overstuff, flex without tying or labeling, just stuff like that.  I figure if she can do it as the SD then I can do it as a peon oh I mean TM.


FlowTeamChick said:


> Haven't found stuff on the floor (for that reason anyway) but on endcaps, yep.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2022)

Yeah, except the SD generally has a lot of other responsibilities they may need to respond to which doesn't allow them to always finish the work they start. 

I imagine most would rather finish that POG than deal with vendors, corporate, other stores, theft, medical emergencies, bitchy guests and so on but when shit comes up they don't often have the luxury of saying 'ima finish this pog first.'


----------



## animalcrossing (Jan 4, 2023)

(hopefully not derailing a conversation here)
TTOTM: I do not understand how you still work with Spot in any capacity. I have not been at this store very long but in all of my time spent here I have seen you do less than the BARE MINIMUM. All I typically see you doing is siting on a step ladder while you breathe through your mouth, talking with the only two TMs that are willing to put up with you, and listen to music with your airpods in ignoring anyone who tries to speak to you. I have watched you ignore all of the TLs and you are rude to almost every TM that isn't your two little buddies like?? How have you not been termed yet??
TT(other)TM: It's not just your mouth-breathing friend that needs to actually contribute; you need to as well. And not even apologizing for fucking squishing me between two moving shelves (I wish I knew what they were actually called) in the backroom is LOW. When the day comes that you and your other two buddies inevitably get termed, I will celebrate likely along with the rest of the team.


----------



## employee 626 (Yesterday at 8:31 PM)

TTOGSTL don’t get mad at me for not getting carts on Thursday. People couldn’t return anything or pay with gift cards. The store wasn’t busy because of the outage and I was waiting to do carts when more went out


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Today at 2:42 AM)

employee 626 said:


> TTOGSTL don’t get mad at me for not getting carts on Thursday. People couldn’t return anything or pay with gift cards. The store wasn’t busy because of the outage and I was waiting to do carts when more went out


Please get carts. Your tl maybe asking you to do it, because there was no cart person coming in.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Today at 11:14 AM)

TTOTL: Five TMs standing at GS with zero lanes open and a long checkout line is, to say the very least, bad optics.


----------



## employee 626 (Today at 4:43 PM)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please get carts. Your tl maybe asking you to do it, because there was no cart person coming in.


There was and at the time I was the cart person for the day


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Today at 4:53 PM)

employee 626 said:


> There was and at the time I was the cart person for the day


Take the hours. Spot could of sent you home.


----------

